# AU Colour Story Release Dates



## lara (Apr 1, 2006)

_*UPCOMING & CURRENT RELEASES.*_
*MAC for FAFI* - March
*N Colour/N Face* - 4th Feb
*A Mei* - 
*Slimshine* - 
*Mineralize Foundation SPF 15 Loose* - 
*Viva Glam promote/repromote* - 
*Strobe* - 
*Beauty Powder Blush* - 
*Heatherette* - 
*Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15* - 
*Naughty Nauticals* - 
*Dazzleglass* - 
*Skinsheen* - 
*Neo Sci-Fi* - 
*Solar Field* - 
*Future Earth* - 
*Tendertones* -


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Lara!

I haven't got permission to sticky this, but I'll ask a vet/admin to do so. This is indeed very helpful, especially for plotting our saving schemes between collections!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 1, 2006)

ooohh you are such a darl! thanks so much for this.....


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ohhh you are the best, thanks for giving us the heads up


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 2, 2006)

Thankyou lara. This is so helpful.


----------



## sublime (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_*Ultracheek: *April 18 (DS)

*Deja Rose: * 24th April (P), September tbc (DS). Myer counter stated that this would be a Myer only release, but the Pro stores and David Jones are also aware of it. I'll double-check this one again._

 
I actually think Deja Rose is coming out in Myer earlier than September. Myer Brisbane City is hosting events for both Ultracheek and Dejarose - the 2-hour classes (or however best to describe them) - within the next couple of months.

For those who want to know:
Myer Brisbane
Ultracheek is April 24 (I think - I wasn't interested in this one)
Deja Rose is May 13, Saturday morning, and also includes some foundation stuff (there's another foundation release around the same time, isn't there? I can't remember the name of it).
$85, redeemable for product at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have signed up for the Deja Rose one, so if you're there, you have to say hi to Dani. (That's me by the way, duh!)


----------



## lara (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, I thought the Myer date was a bit iffy as well. I double-check my dates, but it took a few calls to land someone who knew about upcoming releases and/or could read the product diary. Myer dates should always be taken with a heaping tablespoon of salt.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sublime* 
_I actually think Deja Rose is coming out in Myer earlier than September. Myer Brisbane City is hosting events for both Ultracheek and Dejarose - the 2-hour classes (or however best to describe them) - within the next couple of months.

For those who want to know:
Myer Brisbane
Ultracheek is April 24 (I think - I wasn't interested in this one)
Deja Rose is May 13, Saturday morning, and also includes some foundation stuff (there's another foundation release around the same time, isn't there? I can't remember the name of it).
$85, redeemable for product at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have signed up for the Deja Rose one, so if you're there, you have to say hi to Dani. (That's me by the way, duh!)_

 
So is it safe to assume that Myer Sydney is the same date for Dejarose?

Also does anyone know how long until Culturebloom is taken out of displays in Myer. I want to get some stuff next week but I hope it is still there.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 13, 2006)

I just hope Sweetie Cake is coming out in September seeing as everythings sold out in USA, I just hope I won't miss out!


----------



## sublime (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Butterfly Princess* 
_Also does anyone know how long until Culturebloom is taken out of displays in Myer. I want to get some stuff next week but I hope it is still there._

 
I think MAC just moves their displays around. The stock will be there, but hiding - you have to be in the know to ask for it. (Bris still had Lovely Lily pigment this week, which I thankfully bought. I came late to that party!)

Brissy Myer had the Coordinates display out on Monday, and then had the Culturebloom out again on Wednesday.

Which I have to admit I finally caved in for - Overgrown (and Iris Print) were far more beautiful than I remembered. What are you planning on getting?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anybody know when (or if) we're getting liquidlast liners and she shines? Hmmmm I'm gonna be sooooooooo broke... screw Australian prices! :'(


----------



## Haley (Apr 15, 2006)

The Pro store on chapel told me that they are not getting DeJa rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  apparently its myer only???


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sublime* 
_I think MAC just moves their displays around. The stock will be there, but hiding - you have to be in the know to ask for it. (Bris still had Lovely Lily pigment this week, which I thankfully bought. I came late to that party!)

Brissy Myer had the Coordinates display out on Monday, and then had the Culturebloom out again on Wednesday.

Which I have to admit I finally caved in for - Overgrown (and Iris Print) were far more beautiful than I remembered. What are you planning on getting?_

 
I will ask then just in case they aren't on display. I was planning on getting, Iris print, Botanical, spring up or love bud and the Violet Underground eye kohl.


----------



## lara (Apr 16, 2006)

SFF is at the pro stores now! I bought a bottle for myself yesterday; it's lovely and velvety, but imo needs a tiny bit of Hollywood Glo or similar to stop it from being so flat. Nice coverage, on the heavier side of medium. 

I only wear foundation in winter to prevent my skin from chapping, so this was worth whatever it was that I paid for it.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 16, 2006)

thanx for the heads up...Deja rose sounds so pretty...i can't wait to see it in the flesh


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 16, 2006)

For all New Zealanders living in Auckland, i know that the MAC store in the Chancery is now stocking all collections up to Dejarose (i.e. culturebloom, ultracheek, studio touchup stick, Studio fix fluid, classics coordinates and dejarose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) HTH all thats wondering


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 20, 2006)

Classic co-ordinates, Ultra cheek, Studio fix are at the Myer counters. Well the one I went into anyway. The lipsticks from Classic co-ordinates are so pretty. I got Fashionably fuschia.


----------



## lucylu (Apr 25, 2006)

myer sydney city has the deja rose stock now, but its in the reserves not out on display.  
other stock they have: metal rock MSF, they did have some pigments in the drawers on counter. goldenaire, possibly lovely lily (also pink opal and deep purple), they have quite a few of the pearlizers, and also the glitz glosses and also have some le eye shadows lying around


----------



## lara (Apr 25, 2006)

Good pick-up *lucylu*, I rang around and got a confirmed date.


----------



## sublime (Apr 29, 2006)

Lara, can you confirm that the Lure/Bait/Hooked collection isn't going to be released in non-Pro stores? From what you updated, you've only got a Pro store release date.

If that's the case, I think I'll cry. And my bank balance will love me.


----------



## lara (Apr 29, 2006)

The six monthly update for NSW is on next week sometime, so I'll check after that.


----------



## docmaria (Apr 29, 2006)

Dejarose collection is out and on display at the Myer Perth counter.  
Bought a Budding Beauty eyeshadow today.


----------



## lucylu (Apr 30, 2006)

*MYER MAC RELEASE DATES*

liquid liners may 15

sundressing may 22
and the summerwear quad will be a myer exclusive

june 5 SHE SHINES!!!

june 19 lure/bait/hooked






also i think the new tinted lip conditioning sticks are myer exclusive


----------



## sublime (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lucylu* 
_*MYER MAC RELEASE DATES*
june 5 SHE SHINES!!!
june 19 lure/bait/hooked_

 
Oh yeah! Birthday haul!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 1, 2006)

Ate those dates for She Shines/lure, bait, hooked for all myer places or just Bris/Syd?


----------



## lucylu (May 1, 2006)

they should be for all mac counters within myer, but they are def. the ones given for myer sydney city


----------



## chako012 (May 1, 2006)

great!! i can't wait! What are the prices going to be like/


----------



## lara (May 1, 2006)

I'll ring around and confirm these dates tomorrow.


----------



## lucylu (May 1, 2006)

can you double check the she shines date? my source is extremely reliable and got the info straight from EL management from a nonconsumer view point, but it doesn't sound right that a collection (especially one so anticipated) is released here before the USA

(not that i am complaining about that!)


----------



## lara (May 8, 2006)

She Shines is TBC everywhere - update is on this week, so I'll find out after that. All June dates are still flexible.

But! Liquidlast Lines and Sundressing are confirmed for May 22.


----------



## lucylu (May 9, 2006)

can't wait to check out the liquid lasts!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 10, 2006)

Maybe I'm behind the 8 ball... but since when do David Jones sell MAC?


----------



## lara (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_Maybe I'm behind the 8 ball... but since when do David Jones sell MAC?_

 
For about two, three years now. There's a MAC counter at the flagship David Jones store in Sydney - as it's the only one, it enjoys a bit of status and therefore gets in a lot of exclusive items.


----------



## lara (May 22, 2006)

All information updated.


----------



## lucylu (May 22, 2006)

yay! i got my sundressing stuff today!!! also checked out the summerwear quad but didn't like it enough to buy it


----------



## m00nl1ght (May 28, 2006)

my MA told me there will be new collection released on the 19th of June.. but not sure which collection.. i'm guessing the lure/bait/hooked, but not too sure...


----------



## lara (Jun 1, 2006)

Updated again.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks lara. I will go check the pigments and lure eyeshadows in store.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Jun 1, 2006)

I really hope we get the try on pacs.


----------



## lara (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Butterfly Princess* 
_I really hope we get the try on pacs._

 
We most likely will at at least a couple of locations. AU is getting more and more so-called Asia Only items, but it's propogating slowly and there's a lot of confusion about it. Within the next couple of years we should be getting about 90% of AO products.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_We most likely will at at least a couple of locations. AU is getting more and more so-called Asia Only items, but it's propogating slowly and there's a lot of confusion about it. Within the next couple of years we should be getting about 90% of AO products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I hope so I really want the strobe cream one.


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jun 1, 2006)

They actually put out see thru color in chatswood on the same day the liquid last liners came out, but I think I accidentally told the people at the PRO store in paddington about that and they said they weren't supposed to, so I have no idea if they have hid their stuff again - but they did have it there. But the weird thing is that someone on the phone at the pro store had told me it was coming out may 22nd, then said we never said that ? and it wasn't there when I went. So I think maybe they were originally going to put it out in Australia the 22nd but MAC made them wait or something, I've no idea. I really wish Australia was on the same time table as the USA. Thanks for linking me to this thread, I never saw it before. Is this thread regularly updated as new information comes in? Thanks so much! I really want to see sweetiecake, lure, see thru color, and she shines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jun 1, 2006)

By the way, whats DC and DS stand for? Is she shines with the pigments only going to be at the pro store or at the regular counters as well? Thanks again.


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jun 1, 2006)

lol, one more thing, do you have any idea when about turquatic will be released? I'm especially looking forward to that one, lol.  So many collections, sigh!


----------



## lara (Jun 1, 2006)

(P) - date give by Pro store.
(DS) - date given by Myer or David Jones.
The key is at the bottom of the post, as well as the date that the list was last updated. It's updated as regularly as I get information.

Turquatic hasn't been mentioned and isn't in the next quarters update book. If it isn't in the book (either local or overseas), I don't put it on the list. 
She Shines is so far definately at the pro stores and most likely will be released to the larger MAC counters, possibly all.


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks so much! Wow, you don't think that....that means that australia won't be getting turquatic do you?! *gasp*


----------



## lucylu (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_(P) - date give by Pro store.
(DS) - date given by Myer or David Jones.
The key is at the bottom of the post, as well as the date that the list was last updated. It's updated as regularly as I get information.

Turquatic hasn't been mentioned and isn't in the next quarters update book. If it isn't in the book (either local or overseas), I don't put it on the list. 
She Shines is so far definately at the pro stores and most likely will be released to the larger MAC counters, possibly all._

 

i am so sad about the lack of turquatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i guess i will have to ebay these ones


----------



## lara (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lucylu* 
_i am so sad about the lack of turquatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i guess i will have to ebay these ones_

 
From what I can gather there's no official release date set for the US yet, so hang in there. If Deja Rose is anything to go by, there won't be any more repeats of C-Squeeze here.


----------



## lucylu (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_From what I can gather there's no official release date set for the US yet, so hang in there. If Deja Rose is anything to go by, there won't be any more repeats of C-Squeeze here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehehe i hope not! c-squeeze had some awesome shadows! i always end up stalking them on ebay.

i'm guessing that as myer had dejarose, turquatic is likely to pop up at DJ's


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## Ella_ (Jun 18, 2006)

she shines and lure will be out tomorrow - 19th - in Brisbane. Thats according to the lovley MA that I spoke to today.


----------



## lara (Jun 20, 2006)

Updated!

Looks like the seven day delay between pro stores and department counters may be a thing of the past, with two lots of simultaneous releases this week. Sundressing is cycling off all counters now, so be sure to grab your backups ASAP!


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the updates, I'll be going to see the new collections tomorrow I think. So the see thru color will only be at Pro stores? If you ever hear about Turquatic please let us know, I can't wait for that one, I hope we get it here. You're so helpfuL!!


----------



## Haley (Jun 24, 2006)

I was on my way home today form holidays, and stopped in at Mac. I asked about the new MSF's and was told they will be out here in August. Then the lovely MA said that they had a couple in stock now. The store has Porcelain Pink & Shimpange so i picked up one of each while i was there.


----------



## Ella_ (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Haley* 
_I was on my way home today form holidays, and stopped in at Mac. I asked about the new MSF's and was told they will be out here in August. Then the lovely MA said that they had a couple in stock now. The store has Porcelain Pink & Shimpange so i picked up one of each while i was there._

 
Which counter was this?


----------



## exodus (Jun 26, 2006)

Are we getting Patternmaker at all? I asked a few counters and as usual noone had any idea what I was talking about. I need the blushes!


----------



## Ella_ (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_Are we getting Patternmaker at all? I asked a few counters and as usual noone had any idea what I was talking about. I need the blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im not sure. I saw it mentioned in the update book my friend let me look through but I cant remember if there was a release date for Australia or not.


----------



## Haley (Jun 26, 2006)

It was at the pro store on chapel st. HTH


----------



## lara (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_Are we getting Patternmaker at all? I asked a few counters and as usual noone had any idea what I was talking about. I need the blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Patternmaker is always a Nordstroms exclusive. Some resellers in AU get it though, I acquired quite a bit of Patternmaker from the last few years through a fairly decent reseller.


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi there, I have a question - for items that are released for the first time with a mostly l/e collection, but are permanent, will those items go to counters etc that never got that collection, or in countries that never got that collection at all? Like specifically in see thru color - the lipgellees- I checked the mac counter around here yesterday and they didn't have them. Only pro stores will be getting that collection it said on that list - will they be getting them at the counters ever? Thanks for the help!


----------



## m00nl1ght (Jul 5, 2006)

I asked an MA just now in Myer and she showed me a book which has a collection swatches and I read that Avant Gold and Amuse will be release on 7th August here ^0^ I had a glance at the swatch for the mineralise e/s and from what i can remember the colours are not really interesting...


----------



## lara (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks M00nl1ght!


----------



## m00nl1ght (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Thanks M00nl1ght!_

 
u r welcome ^0^


----------



## Landia (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_Are we getting Patternmaker at all? I asked a few counters and as usual noone had any idea what I was talking about. I need the blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I was told by Myer Melbourne MAC SAs that Patternmaker is due to hit counters on August 21.


----------



## lara (Jul 18, 2006)

See Thru Colour is on all counters now.


----------



## m00nl1ght (Jul 18, 2006)

just read from the shop till u drop mag that the sweetie cake collection will be on counters September 16.. not sure how accurate that will be though...


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 19, 2006)

Haley, how much did you pay for a MSF? Thanks


----------



## Haley (Jul 19, 2006)

$44 hun.


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## lucylu (Jul 21, 2006)

i got told that Turquatic will be out on either the 24th or 31st of july shifty: i forget the exact date, sorry)

info from myer mac counter


----------



## lara (Jul 21, 2006)

I finally got confirmation for Turquatic. Getting a date for that was like pulling teeth. Actually, getting a date for _everything _is like pulling teeth lately.


----------



## lucylu (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I finally got confirmation for Turquatic. Getting a date for that was like pulling teeth. Actually, getting a date for everything is like pulling teeth lately._

 
i think they all had update training last week, so hopefully that will make dates more easy to get.

somehow i managed to convince myself that i didn't need turquatic eyeshadow.  i think not getting it has made me want it more


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 26, 2006)

Is sweetie cake the collection with the cute glittery nail polishes?
Because Im saving my $$$ to get them and Im getting impaitent


----------



## angelwings (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lior* 
_Is sweetie cake the collection with the cute glittery nail polishes?
Because Im saving my $$$ to get them and Im getting impaitent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, it is


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_Yeah, it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome.

Between sweetie cake and Amuse Im going to be fairly strapped for cash the next few months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Im meant to be going to Japan in november so I should be saving.


----------



## lara (Jul 30, 2006)

Boy Beauty is at the pro stores now, btw. The quad would make a nice travelling item - it has all you need to fill brows, brighten the lids and define the lashline.


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is see thru color available just in pro stores or on the counters too? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lara (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaurieAnne1983* 
_Is see thru color available just in pro stores or on the counters too? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
It's at all locations now.


----------



## venacava (Aug 7, 2006)

Rockocco will be out in Brisbane on the 11th of September (I'm assuming this date applies all over Australia). There's another collection that will be released on the same day. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of it.

Got my AMUSE haul today. Muhahaha!


----------



## girlambrosia (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *venacava* 
_Rockocco will in out in Brisbane on the 11th of September (I'm assuming this date applies all over Australia). There's another collection that will be released on the same day. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of it.

Got my AMUSE haul today. Muhahaha!_

 
Oh, lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe the other collection is Technacolour? Plushglass? That would be nice! I'm off to get my A MUSE this weekend - hopefully the postcards would have come in by then!

...Hey, odd thought - will MAC print up a whole new set of advertising with the 'u' added to 'Technacolour' for its AU and UK stores? Heh. I find that disastrously funny.


----------



## m00nl1ght (Aug 8, 2006)

technacolour is already out now.. i just got mine from Melbourne Myer ^0^


----------



## lara (Aug 14, 2006)

Patternmaker _is _coming out here as a DS only release, I'm just trying to get a confirmed date.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Patternmaker is coming out here as a DS only release, I'm just trying to get a confirmed date. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome. I wonder if it will be around Christmas? They always seem to release anything with brush sets etc at Christmas time.

Oh and one of the girls at the Brisbane counter said that sweetie cake will be out in 2 or so weeks.


----------



## m00nl1ght (Aug 14, 2006)

Patternmaker will be release on 26 August..


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m00nl1ght* 
_Patternmaker will be release on 26 August.._

 
shit? Really?

I need to charm the boy into buying me one of the palletes and brush sets.


----------



## lara (Aug 15, 2006)

26th is an odd date, things usually don't release on a Saturday. Monday 28th, perhaps. I'll ask tomorrow when I'm doing the rounds.


----------



## sublime (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice to see A Muse selling out so quickly. At both the Brisbane and Pac Fair stores, they'd already sold out of two of the duos and were close to getting rid of the other stuff. I got the last Heat/Element, so hate me for it.


----------



## fabulouscazza (Aug 15, 2006)

Pattern Maker is 21st August


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabulouscazza* 
_Pattern Maker is 21st August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep. Natalie at the Brisbane counter told me about it today


----------



## lara (Aug 16, 2006)

As did Marie at DJs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's a confirmation, then!


----------



## m00nl1ght (Aug 17, 2006)

ooppsss.. so sorry for the wrong info haha.. i juz asked again and she said it's 21 August for pattern maker ^0^


----------



## carriesshoes (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm a bit excited that Patternmaker is coming out here.  Mind you I dont' really need any of the colous - I just like the packaging!!!


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 17, 2006)

Im going in on monday to check patternmaker out. Not sure if I will get it, all the pics I have seenhave been quite bleh.

I wish we were getting the Zandra Rhodes collection. It sounds awesome.


----------



## angelwings (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *venacava* 
_Rockocco will be out in Brisbane on the 11th of September (I'm assuming this date applies all over Australia). There's another collection that will be released on the same day. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of it.

Got my AMUSE haul today. Muhahaha!_

 
You don't mean Sweetie Cake as the other collection do you?


----------



## JuneH (Aug 21, 2006)

The Patternmaker collection is out today in Sydney. I just bought the 6 Cool Eyes Platte, which is AUD80 from Myer in City. The case is beautiful! Go and check now!!


----------



## JuneH (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh, also, the A Muse MSF Porcelain Pink are all sold out in Myer in City and Chatswood and DJ in City. So fast!


----------



## lara (Aug 21, 2006)

Huh, I went to Sydney City Myer at elevenish today and was told they were holding it back another week. DJ's have had to delay their release by a couple of days due to stocktake clashes. Bloody Myer. >:

I've updated the release dates list with information on the next five releases.


----------



## JuneH (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Huh, I went to Sydney City Myer at elevenish today and was told they were holding it back another week. DJ's have had to delay their release by a couple of days due to stocktake clashes. Bloody Myer. >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've updated the release dates list with information on the next five releases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?! I got my cool eye platte at 11:47 (check the receipt^^)today in City Myer. I was served by the male Asian MA. I also went to Chatswood afterwards to get the last MSF Porcelain Pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . They display all the testers for Patternmaker collection.


----------



## lara (Aug 21, 2006)

Just my luck! I was talking to the blonde American who, for some reason, felt the need to poke my boob whilst talking to me.


----------



## Haley (Aug 22, 2006)

The pro store just confirmed dates for Untamed & Rockocco.
They will be out on the 11/9.
Also the following week plushglass is to be released with some new bags.


----------



## angelwings (Aug 26, 2006)

I rang Myer Melbourne at Lonsdale St and was told Untamed and Rockocco are coming out September 18th.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Just my luck! I was talking to the blonde American who, for some reason, felt the need to poke my boob whilst talking to me._

 
What the?




Lip Varnish 9th October
Nocturnelle October 31st


----------



## lara (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 
_What the?_

 
She was just a little over-friendly.


----------



## JuneH (Aug 28, 2006)

I went to Sydney City David Jones today. They sell different Patternmaker products that include 2 iridescent pressed powder, 3 lipglass, 2 nail lacquer, fluidline, creamstick, etc. I was standing there for about 5 minutes or longer. No one come to serve me, so I just left to Myer. I am going to check the iridescent pressed powder again tomorrow. ^^


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 28, 2006)

I still havent had a chance to check out pattern maker, let alone buy anything. 
Im going in on wednesday and hopefully they still have the palettes and brush kits in stock, and hopefully my fave MA is there and she will let me put what I like on hold untill next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next week Im getting my tax back so Im spending up big


----------



## lara (Aug 29, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 7, 2006)

Im really excited about sweetie cake on monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im booked in to get my makeup done and Im going with a wallet full of cash


----------



## JuneH (Sep 11, 2006)

Rockocco and Untamed are all sold in Sydney City Myer and David Jones today. But, only Myer gets to sell Sweetie Cake. I bought two softsparkle eye pencils ultra- chill and iris accent from Sweetie Cake collection (AUD 32 each) and iridescent pressed powder START! from Rockocco collection (AUD 43). The softsparkle eye pencils are beautiful!! I guess they will be all sold out VERY SOON. Get them as soon as you can.


----------



## lara (Sep 25, 2006)

Updated again.


----------



## carriesshoes (Sep 26, 2006)

lara - if you had the choice of getting the dress sets from the USA when they come out there without seeing them first or waiting until November here, but getting to play with the colours before you buy - what would you do???


----------



## lara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd wait for them to come out here. Buying palettes blind is always a gamble, and quite frankly I'd rather not run the chance of wasting my money.

But that's just me and my bias against pre-made palettes (how many pans of Expresso can a single person use?).


----------



## capytan (Sep 29, 2006)

Sweetie cake is still out?


----------



## lara (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 
_Sweetie cake is still out?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's just been released throughout Asia and the Pacific to coincide with graduations and school balls/formals.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey!

Asked at Myer today about Studio mist- the MA told me after checking the book that it HAD been due to be released sometime this month, but things have been delayed till Jan 22nd (I think it was 22nd... it was sometime in Jan either way).


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 11, 2006)

Do you think that they will still have excess stock of technacolor in stores (esp. Adelaide) and what sorta time is the formal black coming in Nov. like early Nov or towards the end of the month and is that the collections with the *party bags* (with the glitter eyeliner, pigment, glimmershimmer stuff) ?


----------



## shooting star (Oct 18, 2006)

I just rang MAC Chapel Street and they told me that the Formal Black Collection will be out on the 30th of October!!!


----------



## *luvmash* (Oct 19, 2006)

Are the Lip Varnish and Out Loud collection out yet? I cant seem to find them at David Jones or Myer.


----------



## lara (Oct 19, 2006)

Lip Varnish is out, Out Loud should be out or about to be released.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anyone know how much the lip gelee and pigment sets will be from dress sets?

And the formal black palettes?

I need to know before I head into MAC to pick some stuff up, otherwise I will go in without enough money


----------



## lara (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lior* 

 
_Does anyone know how much the lip gelee and pigment sets will be from dress sets?_

 
Dress sets last year were, by recollection, about AU$65.


----------



## girlambrosia (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just called Melbourne Chadstone MAC counter yesterday - they're about sixty five for the lip sets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently they've just got them in and are all cooing over them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Dress sets last year were, by recollection, about AU$65._

 
thanks doll


----------



## redambition (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **luvmash** 

 
_Are the Lip Varnish and Out Loud collection out yet? I cant seem to find them at David Jones or Myer._

 
i wsa told out loud was being delayed as well? 

apparently there's stock issues with out loud and studio mist collections.


----------



## lara (Oct 27, 2006)

Out Loud has been delayed along with Studio Mist. Best guess so far has been January, or possibly even Boxing Day if we're lucky.

No one seems to know if it's a stock issue or an importation issue.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 27, 2006)

Just a quick question!

Maybe my brain isn't working right now... but if Danse comes out on Christmas, then does that mean no one gets to see it till boxing day?


----------



## lara (Oct 28, 2006)

Crystal, Boxing Day is right. I just mis-typed and wrote 25 instead of 26.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Oct 31, 2006)

Jewelescent December 4th, 2006


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Nov 8, 2006)

do we get lil mini pigments here? they are so cute! hehehe

and how much are they O.O


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 19, 2006)

I was at the David Jones store, Bourke Street mall in Melbourne today and Couture was on the counter!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm so confused... Everyone that I've asked from two different counters have absolutely NO idea what i'm talking about when I ask them about Danse!
On a side note though (still hoping that it WILL be out on boxing day), nearly all the myer stores (and I think maybe DJs too?) will be closed on boxing day, apart from the City store, with a few exceptions!
Just thought I'd let you all know


----------



## Ella_ (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_





 I'm so confused... Everyone that I've asked from two different counters have absolutely NO idea what i'm talking about when I ask them about Danse!
On a side note though (still hoping that it WILL be out on boxing day), nearly all the myer stores (and I think maybe DJs too?) will be closed on boxing day, apart from the City store, with a few exceptions!
Just thought I'd let you all know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Its def coming out boxing day, I had a chat with one of the girls at the Brisbane MAC about it today.

And most myers are open boxing day as far as Im aware, boxingday is the start of the stocktake sales so Im fairly sure most of the stores will be open - maybe not smaller reigonal ones...


----------



## lara (Dec 20, 2006)

Myer is open on Boxing Day. I'll be at Pitt St from 7 AM open to sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey!
As far as NSW is concerned, only the city store, along with...Albury and Erina stores will be opening according to the following pdf from the myer website:

http://www.myer.com.au/pdf/NSW_tradinghour.pdf

Bondi and Chatswood aren't exactly regional stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well. I guess the city store is the biggest and the best anyways


----------



## labelslut (Dec 20, 2006)

I was at Myers, Adelaide City yesterday buying a MAC brush and also asked when is Danse being released.  The counter manager, Ocea said mid Jan.  I don't know if this is just Adelaide being the arse end of things or it's being released nationally then.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh nooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to be asking around tomorrow then. But from what a few of you girls have found out... it seems that Danse may not be released here till later afterall? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damn! And I was hoping to be able to get it when I go to pick up one of the formal black palettes for a friend too >.< (So we could possibly rack up enough to get make overs first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I'll keep you guys posted on what I find out tomorrow!


----------



## Ella_ (Dec 21, 2006)

Im going to be in brisbane city myers on boxing day regardless - Ive a job interveiw, weird day to have it but Im not complaining 

It would be nice for it to be out then, but I wont be too miffed if it isnt. Afterall, new collections are usually released on mondays, so we would only have to wait a few more days...


----------



## shooting star (Dec 23, 2006)

I checked in both Myer Melbourne and David Jones City counters today and both confirmed that the Danse collection will be released on the 15th of January.

I was sooo looking forward to my supposed Boxing Day haul!


----------



## girlambrosia (Dec 23, 2006)

...Thanks, shooting_star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wildly happy because I'm overseas for the holidays and this way, I have time to find a little cash for my addictions


----------



## mezzamy (Dec 24, 2006)

can anyone confirm that the release date is boxing day in sydney? i really want them to be out because it's my 19th birthday on boxing day and im getting taken into the city to pick up the MSfs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all this talk about melbourne's release on the 15th jan has me worried....

have you heard any thing lara? you're a fellow sydney-sider!


----------



## mezzamy (Dec 24, 2006)

bah, just rang myers sydney and they said january


----------



## lara (Dec 25, 2006)

It's been bumped back to Jan 15, unfortunately. AFAIK, it's to coincide with Studio Mist finally releasing.


----------



## redambition (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_It's been bumped back to Jan 15, unfortunately. AFAIK, it's to coincide with Studio Mist finally releasing._

 
it brought a very sad look to my face when i went into to good old brisbane myer on the 27th and the MAs pulled out the update book and told me jan 15th.

at least i was there to pick up marked down fragrance packs in the post christmas sale though


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 5, 2007)

anyone have any idea when the icon collection and the barbie collection come out?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, and I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to know when Minerlaize Satinfinish will come out.


----------



## fabulouscazza (Jan 6, 2007)

IIRC I think the Barbie collection is sometime around end Feb, early March, will check maybe today if  I go into Myer.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Australia Releases for M. Satinfinish, Bridal, C&C, Icon and Baloonacy!*

Hey guys! I got this directly from the customer service line on the mac website AU... 

Mineralize Satinfinish collection is AVAIL ONLINE 17 APRIL. The Natural
skinfinishes $44 and satinfinish foundations $48 be when they are released?
THESE PRICES MAY BE SUBJECT TO CHANGE.
Bridal will be AVAIL ONLINE 6 MAR, Chrome and Crème & Icon 2007 AVAIL 6 FEB,
and Baloonacy in Australia YES IT WILL BE AVAILABLE - EXCLUSIVELY TO MYER
STORES OCD 10 SEPT

Hope you guys enjoy that!


----------



## redambition (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Australia Releases for M. Satinfinish, Bridal, C&C, Icon and Baloonacy!*

thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what is bridal?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Australia Releases for M. Satinfinish, Bridal, C&C, Icon and Baloonacy!*

Bridal is a collection that runs every year with 6 girls and a special collection of goodies. They goodies are usually in packs, like a big traincase full of goodies, and some skincare packs and cosmetics packs and such. Its usually just a website only thing as far as I can tell, but I've never been aruond a store when its out... so yeah, hope that helps a lil'.


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Australia Releases for M. Satinfinish, Bridal, C&C, Icon and Baloonacy!*

so will balloonacy be available online at all or will it be strictly at myers? it's not like you can buy from myers online


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Australia Releases for M. Satinfinish, Bridal, C&C, Icon and Baloonacy!*

This collction is basically this years sweetie cakes, coming out for "prom" time here in September for us gals. Sweetie Cake was released online as well, so yeah, I'd say you will be able to get it online too!


----------



## redambition (Jan 15, 2007)

Barbie Loves MAC - 6th March (online availability) - confirmed by MAC online staff.

This is a Tuesday, so I hope that means the store release is Monday 5th!


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Barbie Loves MAC - 6th March (online availability) - confirmed by MAC online staff.

This is a Tuesday, so I hope that means the store release is Monday 5th!_

 
I can confirm that it is March 5th, 2007


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks for the release dates, I can't believe they're pushing back balooncy like they did with sweeties cake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but at least the list lets me know when to catch up opn everything I miss out on getting from OS when it (finally) hits our shores.


----------



## lara (Jan 23, 2007)

Confirmed: there will be a _very _limited number of the MAC Barbie dolls available in Australia.


----------



## redambition (Jan 23, 2007)

i wouldn't mind one of the dolls, but it seems to be a lot of effort will be required to get one.


----------



## missy29 (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anybody know how much the chromeglass lipglosses will be??


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missy29* 

 
_Does anybody know how much the chromeglass lipglosses will be??_

 
I believe they're about $35


----------



## JuneH (Feb 1, 2007)

Does any one know that the internationally limited Lightful Colour Collection is going to be sold in Australia? Thanks!!


----------



## missy29 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hooray... chrome and cream is going to be released tomorrow... i have my reminder alarm set, so i can log onto the mac website, and do an order of chromeglasses! I love them sooo much!


----------



## lara (Feb 5, 2007)

Icon and Chrome & Cream were out today.


----------



## missy29 (Feb 5, 2007)

I checked the mac website, and they havent put up the chromeglasses yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I cant get into the city to get any. Grrrrr. I hope they show up soon!!! I have money to be spent!!!


----------



## redambition (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missy29* 

 
_I checked the mac website, and they havent put up the chromeglasses yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I cant get into the city to get any. Grrrrr. I hope they show up soon!!! I have money to be spent!!!_

 
chrome and cream is up now.

on another note, icon went up today, and yogamode is already sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm going away this weekend and i can't get to a counter before next thursday or next weekend. grumble.. that was the only thing i wanted from that collection.


----------



## Ella_ (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Confirmed: there will be a very limted number of the MAC Barbie dolls available in Australia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Any idea on which locations it will be available at? And the price?


----------



## Haley (Feb 13, 2007)

I am pretty sure the dolls are going to be $75aus the pro store on chapel st is definatley getting them.


----------



## Ella_ (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Haley* 

 
_I am pretty sure the dolls are going to be $75aus the pro store on chapel st is definatley getting them._

 
Thanks for that.
Now I need to find someone who lives near a pro store to grab one for me.

We really need a pro store in QLD


----------



## labelslut (Mar 7, 2007)

Ella-Why don't you ring up the MAC Pro Order by Post number? It's 03 9825 0101.  I'm sure they'll happily send it out to your neck of the woods


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys & girls, found out today the release dates for a couple of the upcoming collections.

Strange Hybrid - 21st May (no postcard)
Slimshine Lipsticks - 21st May (no postcard)
Sunstrip, Moonbathe & Tenderstones - 18th June (will have postcard)

I have to say, the visual for Sunstrip is absolutely amazing, everything is very gold and it looks hot! HTH


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 17, 2007)

Can anyone tell me when the glimmershimmers from BLM will be in Aus?


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Can anyone tell me when the glimmershimmers from BLM will be in Aus?_

 
Got ours in yesterday so depending on what store is your local it should already be there or be well on its way!


----------



## miss_emc (May 4, 2007)

Release dates for upcoming collections:

C-Shock - 16th July
Flashtronic - 6th August
Rushmetal - 6th August
Painterly - 13th August
Novel Twist - 20th August
Smoke Signals - 10th September
Blue Storm - 10th September
In 3D - 10th September
New Lashes & Plushlash - 8th October
Matte 2 - 8th October


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 12, 2007)

Does anybody know when the Novel Twist/showflower quad will be released here???
TIA!!!!


----------



## lara (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Does anybody know when the Novel Twist/showflower quad will be released here???
TIA!!!!_

 
As Miss EMC posted, Novel Twist is out on August 20.

Master list updated.


----------



## panda0410 (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone know what pigments are being released and will there be an online availability? Sometimes it sucks living rural...lol!!


----------



## mezzamy (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Does anyone know what pigments are being released and will there be an online availability? Sometimes it sucks living rural...lol!!_

 
www.maccosmetics.com.au is your friend! im pretty sure everything will be available online, although perhaps not Novel Twist because i think it'll be a MYERS exclusive


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mezzamy* 

 
_www.maccosmetics.com.au is your friend! im pretty sure everything will be available online, although perhaps not Novel Twist because i think it'll be a MYERS exclusive_

 
I live just north of Newcastle and while Newcastle has a Myers (Charlestown) which I frequently visit there is no MAC counter there, sure wish MAC would start thinking about its more regional customers, mind you Newcastle has a population base of over 500,000 people......


----------



## lian_qiu (Jun 28, 2007)

Lara, you might wanna add McQueen to the list. It's coming out on 8th Oct.


----------



## Bybs (Jul 9, 2007)

Time is going soooooo slow.......Hurry up the 16th July!


----------



## lian_qiu (Aug 12, 2007)

Just came back from the MAC counter in Chadstone (VIC). According to them, Painterly won't be out until 20th Aug, to be released on the same day as Novel Twist


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Sep 11, 2007)

ermmm is Balloonacy released yet? O.O i dont see it on the mac website


----------



## deathfairy (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_ermmm is Balloonacy released yet? O.O i dont see it on the mac website_

 
Yep it came out on Monday.. not sure why its not on the website, although they do lag a bit


----------



## lian_qiu (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_ermmm is Balloonacy released yet? O.O i dont see it on the mac website_

 
I definitely saw the display at my nearest MAC counter.


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks! ^^ i got the quad on wed! it was very exciting haha


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Oct 14, 2007)

antiquitease collection comes out 29th oct


----------



## missy29 (Oct 24, 2007)

When is the holiday collection coming out in AUS?


----------



## redambition (Oct 28, 2007)

^missy29, i'm guessing 29th Oct, from the post above yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Authentics isn't going to be released here this year. I checked an update calendar today and it's not on there for 2007.

My guess is that it'll come out around mid-january, a la danse. (I hope it does...)


----------



## girlambrosia (Oct 28, 2007)

Wait, wait, no Authentics? No fun palette with blush this year? And possibly not at all? Oh dear


----------



## redambition (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlambrosia* 

 
_Wait, wait, no Authentics? No fun palette with blush this year? And possibly not at all? Oh dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
not this year, but my best guess is that it will come out in the new year like Danse did. (US release boxing day, Aus release Jan 15-ish.) the reason I don't know a date is that the counter I asked at still hadn't received their release calendar for for next year - so they know release dates up until Dec 31, but no further.

I'll just keep asking every time i visit a counter til I get an answer


----------



## lian_qiu (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone know the Australian release dates for these collections?


Of Beauty
The Originals
Sculpt & Shape

TIA


----------



## redambition (Dec 6, 2007)

Of Beauty and Metal-X are now up on the MAC AU website. Of Beauty is listed as an online exclusive.

Happy shopping!


----------



## lian_qiu (Dec 31, 2007)

For those who r interested: The Originals is released on 14 Jan 2008 and there will be postcards


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jan 9, 2008)

Any word on the N collection and the new mineralize foundation powders?


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 11, 2008)

How about Fafi and Heatherette? Anyone have any info on the release dates?


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Jan 15, 2008)

Just bumping this up to see if any one knows the release days for the collections listed above?


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 18, 2008)

It's so dead in here lol.... The Aussie forum gets no love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I went to my fave MAC counter at Myer today and was told that Fafi would be released the first week of March. I'm assuming that will be the Tuesday March 4! He didn't know if there was going to be an event or not or if there was pre-ordering available.


----------



## Edie (Jan 22, 2008)

What about N Collection?


----------



## redambition (Jan 22, 2008)

N Collection is sometime in Feb... either early or mid Feb. I can't remember the exact date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sculpt and Shape is also out now - it was released on the same day as the Originals.


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 25, 2008)

N Collection is out on 4th or 5th of Feb in NZ so I guess the same for you guys!


----------



## redambition (Jan 25, 2008)

i've been racking my brain trying to remember the exact dates for Fafi and N Collection.

miss_emc mentioned in a thread that Fafi is due for release on Feb 3rd, but a counter told me March (I think it was March 17)

N Collection is Feb - I think this is the one being released on Feb 3rd?

edit: first post of this thread has been updated by Lara and shows Feb 4 for Fafi and N Collection.


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 26, 2008)

OOH i thought fafi came out on the 13th! MUST GO CHECK calendar!

oh noo i won't have any money til my bday on the 13th

damn damn damn epic damn damnery

another collection slips through my fingers.


----------



## lara (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_edit: first post of this thread has been updated by Lara and shows Feb 4 for Fafi and N Collection._

 
4th is what I was told, but there are dates all over the place. I don't have a release schedule that I can access, so until someone supplies me with dates, I guess we go back to the old trick of taking the US release date, adding two weeks and then adjusting it to the nearest Monday.


----------



## redambition (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah - i ask so often but always forget to note them down when i get the dates.

the website enquiry is still bonked because i did email about Fafi and N Collection and got absolutely nothing in response.


----------



## miss_emc (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry i should have told u guys earlier

N Collection - 4th February
Slimshines - 4th February
Fafi - 3rd March


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 28, 2008)

ahh i feel better now

that means i have ages to save for fafi *calms down*


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 5, 2008)

nooo... I only just realised that N Collection came out yesterday... and the website tells me that both MSFs are sold out!!! Someone pleaasee tell me that this isn't the case and only because they're still putting it up or something...

btw- Slimshines are up on the website now too!


----------



## redambition (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_nooo... I only just realised that N Collection came out yesterday... and the website tells me that both MSFs are sold out!!! Someone pleaasee tell me that this isn't the case and only because they're still putting it up or something...

btw- Slimshines are up on the website now too!_

 
i was at a counter on sunday asking about it - and the MA said that as far as she knew they hadn't received the MSFs yet. (yep, i was hoping i'd get them a day early!)

try calling a counter and checking if they have them. if they haven't received them - maybe the stock will show up when they come in.


----------



## lian_qiu (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_nooo... I only just realised that N Collection came out yesterday... and the website tells me that both MSFs are sold out!!! Someone pleaasee tell me that this isn't the case and only because they're still putting it up or something...

btw- Slimshines are up on the website now too!_

 
I went to a counter on the first day of release and got both MSFs. However, it was already almost the end of the day, and they were still arranging the products. I think they might have been sent to the counters a little late.

I've noticed in the past MSFs always sell out at counters but not very quickly. Maybe call a counter during the next few days?

Btw, I can't believe we got the slimshines before the US/Canada


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a small update to let everyone know that the MSFs are now at counters- and they're lovely


----------



## lian_qiu (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone know the Aus release date for Heatherette?


----------



## redambition (Feb 27, 2008)

Fafi is being released 3 March - confirmed for counter and probably online also.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 2, 2008)

I was just at Myer today and along with Fafi, the Beauty Powder Blush and Strobe collections are also now available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The blushes are so gorgeous!!


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 6, 2008)

If anyone is interested, Fafi release for NZ is 17 March (the event is being held on 20 March in Chch). Beauty Powder blush and Strobe are being released that day too! Heatherette is 21 April, Auckland freestanding only.


----------



## lian_qiu (Mar 20, 2008)

Saw this on MUA, the Australian release date for Heatherette is 14th April


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_If anyone is interested, Fafi release for NZ is 17 March (the event is being held on 20 March in Chch). Beauty Powder blush and Strobe are being released that day too! Heatherette is 21 April, Auckland freestanding only._

 
...Heatherette isn't being released down here?! Noooo!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 9, 2008)

I was in the Ballantynes (Christchurch) counter today, and the MAs told me it was being released at Kirkcaldie and Stains in Welly as well.

If you're like us down here and can't get it, you can call 0800 MACSHOP (622746) and, with a credit/debit/Prezzy card they can hook you up.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Just rang up MAC Chapel St and they said Heatherette will only be in Myer stores! Just thought I'd let you guys know in case you were planning on going elsewhere when it comes out


----------



## lara (Apr 10, 2008)

Heatherette is out on next Monday on flagship Myer counters only.


----------



## lian_qiu (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Heatherette is out on next Monday on flagship Myer counters only._

 
When u said flagship Myer, does it mean only the ones in the city?


----------



## redambition (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Heatherette is out on next Monday on flagship Myer counters only._

 
trust them to make this one a myer exclusive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at least now it means i'll probably end up saving my cash for naughty nauticals, seeing as i can never get to a Myer with MAC during the week.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lian_qiu* 

 
_When u said flagship Myer, does it mean only the ones in the city?_

 
I don't think so because when I asked at Myer Chadstone MAC today they said they'd be getting them in, although the MA I asked seemed a bit uncertain so don't quote me on it!


----------



## lara (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lian_qiu* 

 
_When u said flagship Myer, does it mean only the ones in the city?_

 
Not necessarily the CBD counters, but the bigger stores. So in Sydney the Pitt St counter will have it but probably not the counter at Myer Paramatta.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 15, 2008)

Heatherette is finally up on the aus mac website.

I'm waiting for the cool heat collection though.


----------



## redambition (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Heatherette is finally up on the aus mac website.

I'm waiting for the cool heat collection though._

 
i just saw it up now... (yay for email notifications)

i was so ready to pass on the things i kind of wanted. now it's tempting me!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Apr 16, 2008)

guys am I correct in assuming that dress camp won't be released here? ta


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't think I'll get any heatherette stuff, I don't have much money and I some how spent $160 on food and living expenses this past fortnight... how i have no idea. I'm gunna save for cool heat, I love the e/s's

iheartmakeup as far as I know dress camp will not be available in australia, just a few limited places.


----------



## redambition (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_guys am I correct in assuming that dress camp won't be released here? ta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i don't think that it's being released here


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i don't think that it's being released here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It does not seem likely does it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasreally looking forward to it too! Maybe it will be released online only like Studio Lights Concealer.


----------



## redambition (Apr 19, 2008)

an online release would be great. i am lemming the lipstick even though hot pinks don't quite work for me...


----------



## lian_qiu (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone know if we'll be getting the Tendertones this time? We didn't have them somehow last year


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 25, 2008)

for those interested NN will be released 19th may here


----------



## acu (Apr 25, 2008)

does anyone know when dazzleglass would be released here?


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Colour Form AU*

Does anyone know which stores this will be coming to here? I will be hoping for a US CP, but would like to know if the collection (piggies) will be available here as well?


----------



## Ramona6 (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't believe Dress Camp won't be released here. I was so looking forward to that one.

Does anyone know when the Naughty Nauticals collection will be released here?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 29, 2008)

If we dont get tendertones, arrrghhhh


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Does anyone know when the Naughty Nauticals collection will be released here?  
 
Panda0410 said 19th may


----------



## Ramona6 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Panda0410 said 19th may 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun. I can't wait!!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 1, 2008)

Me neither, I'm loving the look of mutany pigment.

Does anybody know when the Mineralize Powder Foundation will be avaliable in AUS?


----------



## miss_bailey (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Me neither, I'm loving the look of mutany pigment.

Does anybody know when the Mineralize Powder Foundation will be avaliable in AUS?_

 
I also want to know this!!

Does anyone know if/when neo sci-fi is coming out here?


----------



## miss_bailey (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Colour Form AU*

Not sure if it is even coming here but if it does probably Myer.


----------



## stella89 (May 6, 2008)

just visited the local counter today and was told that neo sci-fi is being released june 18th


----------



## spectrolite (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *acu* 

 
_does anyone know when dazzleglass would be released here?_

 
I asked in the Chapel Street pro store yesterday and the MA told me that Dazzleglass is being released the same day as Naughty Nauticals, so May 19


----------



## spectrolite (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Colour Form AU*

I asked about this collection at the pro store yesterday and the MA told me that it might not be released here as it was not in any of their update books. I reckon it will be though... Novel Twist and Pattern Maker were both released at Myer so why should this be any different? I'm going to stay optimistic


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 6, 2008)

I have a master class on may 18th.
Do you think I might be able to get some dazzleglass or NN? I HOPE SO!!


----------



## miss_bailey (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Colour Form AU*

Tis true.
Am I the only one that thinks we've been getting less collections? And less of the collections i.e Heatherette which was only at a few stores and was pretty miuch sold out at the store by me in like a day.


----------



## miss_bailey (May 7, 2008)

Sooo close, i gotta start saving!
Dazzleglass and NN on the same day eeek!


----------



## lian_qiu (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Colour Form AU*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I asked about this collection at the pro store yesterday and the MA told me that it might not be released here as it was not in any of their update books. I reckon it will be though... Novel Twist and Pattern Maker were both released at Myer so why should this be any different? I'm going to stay optimistic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA, Color Forms is probably Myer exclusive again this year. Hopefully we end up getting the pigments too, not just the palettes and brush sets


----------



## Paramnesia (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Colour Form AU*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Tis true.
Am I the only one that thinks we've been getting less collections? And less of the collections i.e Heatherette which was only at a few stores and was pretty miuch sold out at the store by me in like a day._

 
Oh I agree, I really wish pigments were available at counters. I'm just to lazy to go to chapel street when I live 20mins (bus ride) from chadstone.

If they don't realise the mineral loose powder foundation here I'm gunna go insane


----------



## miss_bailey (May 8, 2008)

Ahh you're a woman after my own heart Paramnesia!
I live about 15 minutes from Westfield and going all the way to Paddington just seems likes such an effort! I know its not and I should feel blessed anyway for having a pro store in my state full stop, I have no idea how the other girls cope! But still, I cant help but feel bitter about Aus MAC v US MAC.
And if I dont get some MSF Naturals soon I WILL DIE.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I know, I really should take full advantage of living within 1hr of a pro store. I'm pretty bitter about the prices too, especially because I'm a poor uni student though I'm glad to find cyber emporium, which is currently advertising that mineral loose powder foundation is coming soon, yay.


----------



## miss_bailey (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Yeah I know, I really should take full advantage of living within 1hr of a pro store. I'm pretty bitter about the prices too, especially because I'm a poor uni student though I'm glad to find cyber emporium, which is currently advertising that mineral loose powder foundation is coming soon, yay._

 
I love CE! I just got some stuff delivered today in fact, three pigments, some eyeshadows and a paint pot. There having a sale at the moment which means 30% off your total order if you enter 'sale' in the discount code box.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

  I love CE! I just got some stuff delivered today in fact, three pigments, some eyeshadows and a paint pot. There having a sale at the moment which means 30% off your total order if you enter 'sale' in the discount code box.  
 
Yeah I know, I'm so excited. The shipping's really fast to imo.


----------



## spectrolite (May 19, 2008)

Dazzleglass has been pushed back until next week so don't go to the counter expecting to see it along side Naughty Nauticals. I had a chat to one of the MA's and apparently they only received a few of certain shades like Comet Blue, so make sure you get em while they're hot!


----------



## miss_bailey (May 19, 2008)

Hmm thats strange cause I picked up two today at my counter, and they are amazing! Maybe it's just in Melbourne? I think they had every colour but one, not sure which one though.
Also just had to add like spectrolite said make sure you get in quick cause my favourite MA told me they only got two or three of some colours, I've been playing with mine all day and I'm going back tomorrow to get a couple more, Im not even a huge lipgloss fans but the dazzleglasses are just lush!


----------



## redambition (May 20, 2008)

i am waiting (im)patiently for NN to go up on the web.. the wait is killing me!


----------



## spectrolite (May 20, 2008)

Oh wow maybe it is just Myer in Melbourne City who does not have the Dazzleglass yet. That is very strange! :S Maybe they were just toying with me lol...! And they sure are taking their sweet time getting NN up on the AU site. Slackers


----------



## Paramnesia (May 20, 2008)

I always find they're slow at putting new collections up on the AU site.


----------



## redambition (May 20, 2008)

it's true that they are sometimes slow at putting the collections up on the web - but the usual guide is the tuesday after release.

i'm just impatient because i want some pigments and eye shadows!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 21, 2008)

Thats understandable.
NN is up now, yay for e-mail notifications lol.


----------



## miss_bailey (May 21, 2008)

Have you all seen neo sci fi up on the US site? My poor poor bank account, I'm lemming all the solar bits and shadows even though I'm not exactly sure what the solar bits really are (chunky pigments? aren't some pigments already chunky?)
NN is amazing, I've been playing with it all week!!


----------



## redambition (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Thats understandable.
NN is up now, yay for e-mail notifications lol._

 
haha - yeah they were on time with the email today!

miss_bailey: I have just seen the neo sci-fi pages and it's not appealing to me (thank goodness... for once i get to keep some cash!) the solar bits do look very intriguing though...


----------



## Paramnesia (May 21, 2008)

I'm saving my money for cool heat (the very little money I have).


----------



## miss_bailey (May 21, 2008)

MAC is killing me at the moment. I'm trying to save for collections AND I might be going to the US in September so saving for that, MAC at US prices= heaven.


----------



## spectrolite (May 22, 2008)

Initially I was really hyped about Neo Sci-Fi etc... but now that we are heading into winter I see no point in purchasing anything. It's a really summery collection and I'd rather save my money and get some of the things that are coming up that will look good across seasons. I might cave and get one of the Solar Bits because I'm just a MAC freak hehe...and I'm definitely getting that Exfoliator from the Future Earth collection. Good exfoliators aways interest me!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 22, 2008)

Oh I'm so interested in the exfoliator, i'd love to hear a review of it. I'm so tempted to try and find somebody in the us to get it for me, its only $19 USD.

 Quote:

  Oh wow maybe it is just Myer in Melbourne City who does not have the Dazzleglass yet. That is very strange! :S Maybe they were just toying with me lol...! And they sure are taking their sweet time getting NN up on the AU site. Slackers  
 
Was dazzleglass available at the city david jones at the time?

I've been so slack lately, I really need to hit up chaddy.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 22, 2008)

argh I need me some dazzleglass! why isnt it on the website?


----------



## miss_bailey (May 22, 2008)

I was looking around the website today and noticed the MSF naturals are up there now!!
Not positive but Dazzleglass might not be going up on the website because it seems like all the stores got quite limited stock.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 23, 2008)

I visited my counter today, they still havent got dazzleglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




She said it should be on the website soon?
ARGH! I need comet blue and funtabulous!


----------



## panda0410 (May 24, 2008)

I'm a bit late to this chatter...LOL...skipping dazzleglass altogether. I'm not a big fan of MACs lipstuffs - except lippies and I'm picky with those as well - but I did just cave completely after some very tempting sweet talk about Black Ore!! Now I cant wait for it to come!! 
I got all my NN stuff this week - and boy - this collection is awesome!! Next to Smoke Signals this has been the best collection for me so far!! My only regrets were Ahoy There - its just like clear lip gloss on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Mutiny wasnt a WOW piggie, but I can make good use of it so its not a total loss to me and overall I am very pleased


----------



## redambition (May 24, 2008)

i saw the dazzleglasses today... i think i'll stick to my too faced sparkler glamour gloss. i like glitter, but i don't really need too many uber glitter glosses.

NN - i looked at in person today as well. I was happy with my purchase of mutiny, meet the fleet and NN nail polish. Especially happy with meet the fleet - it swatched so nicely on my skin! I don't think i'll get anything else.


----------



## panda0410 (May 24, 2008)

^^ You are so lucky!! I cant just hop into my car and drive 200km to Paddo, I hate Parramatta and wont go to counters if I am in Sydney I may as well go to the pro store. Although its sometimes tempting to just go for the trip...lol... but this means I have to buy sight unseen usually. The swatches here help me a bunch, but theres always the risk that it wont be what I was looking for no matter where I purcahse it from.


----------



## redambition (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^ You are so lucky!! I cant just hop into my car and drive 200km to Paddo, I hate Parramatta and wont go to counters if I am in Sydney I may as well go to the pro store. Although its sometimes tempting to just go for the trip...lol... but this means I have to buy sight unseen usually. The swatches here help me a bunch, but theres always the risk that it wont be what I was looking for no matter where I purcahse it from._

 
ouch! that is a big trip. the MAC website must be an absolute godsend for you.

i buy a lot of the collections sight unseen as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i usually can't get to a counter until at least the saturday after the release, so anything popular is usually gone by then. (case in point - all my NN stuff is at my work patiently waiting for me to collect it on monday morning. getting to swatch the testers today was me checking i'd bought the right things online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## spectrolite (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh I'm so interested in the exfoliator, i'd love to hear a review of it. I'm so tempted to try and find somebody in the us to get it for me, its only $19 USD.



Was dazzleglass available at the city david jones at the time?

I've been so slack lately, I really need to hit up chaddy._

 
I actually went in to David Jones but didn't even look at the MAC counter lol...It didn't cross my mind to check because I was so focused on getting Burt's Bees lip balm >_<

I'm loving the Dazzleglasses that I have so far. A little really goes a long way and it just adds another dimension to my lips which I loooove. Try and pick up at least one of them!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 24, 2008)

lol I can be like that, when you're focused on one thing everything else is a blur.

I was gunna go to MAC today but I slept in instead and had a lazy pj day.


----------



## panda0410 (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_ouch! that is a big trip. the MAC website must be an absolute godsend for you.

i buy a lot of the collections sight unseen as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i usually can't get to a counter until at least the saturday after the release, so anything popular is usually gone by then. (case in point - all my NN stuff is at my work patiently waiting for me to collect it on monday morning. getting to swatch the testers today was me checking i'd bought the right things online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

I try to order direct from the pro store if I can - and if I do that its almost always for a pigment which I cant get online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Example was buying Sweet Sienna and Your Ladyship from paddo a little earlier this year as it was after they were gone from the site - I missed the online release because I was quite sick during my last pregnancy and spent a LOT of time in hospital between October and January. I prefer it this way too because the girls (and guy!) can give me a better description than the website and I know it takes up some of their time but they have always been kind to me - they never make me feel like its a hassle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than that I have been extremely fortunate in having friends willing to do CPs for me, and for this I am incredibly grateful


----------



## miss_bailey (May 25, 2008)

Panda - I went to the Paddington pro store on friday and didn't see any pigments which was a dissapointment, dont they usually sell them?
Also picked up one of the MSF naturals, they are lush!


----------



## redambition (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Panda - I went to the Paddington pro store on friday and didn't see any pigments which was a dissapointment, dont they usually sell them?
Also picked up one of the MSF naturals, they are lush!_

 
they keep the pigments right at the back - in the makeover area. they are in between the two stations on the right hand side of the store (when you are facing the back of the store).

panda - it's really cool that the paddo crew help you out! I've always found them really nice when i go visit.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 26, 2008)

I GOT DAZZLE GLASS TODAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, actually, I had to put them on lay-by because I didnt have enough cash, but YAY they finally arrived at the Perth counter!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 28, 2008)

Dazzleglass is also now (FINALLY) up on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone no if we are getting tendertones yet??
I need to know whether to CP or not?!


----------



## panda0410 (May 29, 2008)

LOL - I'm more interested in Colour Forms! My Myers dont have a MAC counter though - ACK!!! And we arent THAT regional.....


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 29, 2008)

haha, I thought I wasnt interested in colour forms... now I dunno!
Those compacts look interesting! decisions, decisions!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 29, 2008)

I think it's kind off annoying how MAC counters are only available in melbourne myer stores. Geelong would do so well with a MAC counter, they have to just settle for Napoleon. (for vic this is)


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 29, 2008)

Argh! yes!
We have a huge myer store in Karrinyup, and no mac counter. It would do soo well there.
Oh well, cant complain if we get on in the DJs city store i will be OVER THE MOON.
Would it be too much to ask for a freestanding/pro store anytime soon?


----------



## miss_bailey (May 29, 2008)

Argh a note on the Paddo pro store staff, I always find them SO rude.
I walked in and was swatching for about thirty minutes before someone even acknowledged my presence and its not like they were busy they had about five or six staff members that just sat around talking. 
Thanks for letting me know about the pigments, I wonder why they keep them so hidden?


----------



## miss_bailey (May 29, 2008)

Read this on the Vogue forums so I thought I would post it here for you girls!
"Tendertones, Skinsheen and Stowaways aren't being released in Australia. 

16th of June will be - Neo Sci-Fi, Solar Field, Future Earth (ATM the mask isn't being released here but that may change), and Summer Trend Bags.

July 14 is Cool Heat

Colour Forms will be in August sometime, no date or confirmation of colours in palettes known for Australia yet."

Such a shame about Tendertones!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 29, 2008)

ohh that majorly sucks about tendertones!
Thankfully Im getting a CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oh and there are some of the old ones on cyber emporium too


----------



## redambition (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Thanks for letting me know about the pigments, I wonder why they keep them so hidden?_

 
They told me that the back is where they keep most of their pro product. The lipmix, chromacakes and stuff like that is also all at the back of the store.

I'm sad to hear about the Tendertones too - I would have liked to check them out.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 30, 2008)

Tendertones look so cute, I personally can't use lip products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I might hit up cyber emporium and get my brothers gf one for her bday.
 Quote:

  Argh! yes!
We have a huge myer store in Karrinyup, and no mac counter. It would do soo well there.
Oh well, cant complain if we get on in the DJs city store i will be OVER THE MOON.
Would it be too much to ask for a freestanding/pro store anytime soon?  
 
I can't really complain either, I live near chadstone and probably only take me 1hr to get to the pro store


----------



## kiss_love_kill (May 31, 2008)

damnit i really wanted the tendertones...


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 3, 2008)

We have 2 DJs and one Myers in Newcastle itself (and one DJs at Tuggerah about 45mins away) and even with these 4 combined we STILL have no MAC counter..... 

miss_bailey I'm sorry to hear about your experience at paddo! I can honestly say that I've never been treated anything other than perfectly by everyone there


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 3, 2008)

I personally find a lot of MA patronise me. Just because I have a bare face and look like I've been hit by a bus doesn't mean I know nothing about MU. I don't find MU shopping enjoyable.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I personally find a lot of MA patronise me. Just because I have a bare face and look like I've been hit by a bus doesn't mean I know nothing about MU. I don't find MU shopping enjoyable._

 
The girls and boys in the Chapel Street Pro store are generally pretty nice. Try to go on a Tuesday, it's quiet and there is a really nice guy who works there who used to work at the Myer City store. He is a total sweetheart and will look after you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Myer City isn't too bad either actually. I generally have a great time but that might be because they know my face.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh thanks. I'll have to get around to going to chapel street.
I normally go to chadstone where there's a couple of nice MA's but a lot ignore me, same with myer city. Though it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 16, 2008)

When is Neo Sci-fi due out??

edit: haha i read above


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   July 14 is Cool Heat  
 
Arg why do MAC release collections I want when I'm not gunna be in the city.


----------



## redambition (Jun 16, 2008)

Neo Sci Fi, Solar Field and Future Earth are up on maccosmetics.com.au now.


----------



## acu (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't manage to get to MAC on the day those collections were supposed to be launched because I was busy studying for exams, and today when I went to DJ Elizabeth St, I only saw Solar Field on display!! (I was thinking, don't tell me everything sold out this quick...)

Then I asked the MA, and she said that it's been delayed for some unknown reason, but the Pro store in Paddington might have the other stuff. She doesn't even know when exactly they'd get the other two collections. >.<

Anyone have an idea when it's gonna arrive at the counters?


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 18, 2008)

All of the collections were on display at the Pro store on Chapel Street in Melbourne. I picked up Black Ore solar bits and it's just so, so pretty!! >_< The Volcanic Ash exfoliator from Future Earth is delayed until next week. They had everything else though but some things were in very limited numbers so make sure you pick up what you want fast!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so unsure whether I should buy another volcanic ash exfoliator. I've been having probs with my cp of it from the US and still don't have it


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I'm so unsure whether I should buy another volcanic ash exfoliator. I've been having probs with my cp of it from the US and still don't have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg I would pick one up!!
Apparently its long sold out in the US! and $35 isnt too bad!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I was surprised to see the price, I seriously thought it'd be more. Probably ended up costing me that to get it cp.

Though if it comes out next week I won't be in melb then


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 21, 2008)

Do we know for sure the exfoliator is coming out here? It says sold out on the site already and the girls at the mac counter just had no idea.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it coming here... I've heard people mention its gunna be perm... I dunno I hope so.


----------



## stella89 (Jun 22, 2008)

i read in the July issue of Shop Til You Drop that rapturous mattene (repromoted in the cult of cherry collection) will be "available september 8". can't wait!!


----------



## acu (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Do we know for sure the exfoliator is coming out here? It says sold out on the site already and the girls at the mac counter just had no idea._

 
The MA at David Jones Elizabeth St has said that they've been told they're definitely getting it, but it's been delayed and they don't know when it'll be in. I might try calling a Myer counter nearby today to see if they have it in now.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella89* 

 
_i read in the July issue of Shop Til You Drop that rapturous mattene (repromoted in the cult of cherry collection) will be "available september 8". can't wait!!_

 
I read that too! And it looked really pretty!


----------



## acu (Jun 23, 2008)

I just called the MAC counter at Parramatta 2 minutes ago, and the MA said that they have the VAEs in store now!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 26, 2008)

NOooo!!

But I went to the Chatswood one yesterday and there was nothing on the stand!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*tear*


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 26, 2008)

I got mine today in the mail... used it tonight. Felts so nice using it because the beads melt into a nice creamy texture. Smells kind of odd but not horrible.
I'd definitely say its a more heavier/coarser exfoliator so I'll only use it 2-3times a week.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 28, 2008)

I saw the VAE thursday at Chatswood Myer, wasn't very impressed, smelt manufactured and was so goopy, it made a mess all over my hand and like stained my fingers. I was so excited for it but I dont think I'll get it.
Also while I was there I picked up both the blushes (can only remember that the darker one was called X-Rocks) they are both SO PRETTY. I also B2M'ed and got Pleasureseeker L/s...my first glaze and im a convert.


----------



## stella89 (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I saw the VAE thursday at Chatswood Myer, wasn't very impressed, smelt manufactured and was so goopy, it made a mess all over my hand and like stained my fingers. I was so excited for it but I dont think I'll get it.
Also while I was there I picked up both the blushes (can only remember that the darker one was called X-Rocks) they are both SO PRETTY. I also B2M'ed and got Pleasureseeker L/s...my first glaze and im a convert._

 

that's weird, i was told at my counter (myer perth) when i went to get sci-fi delity that i couldnt B2M for a LE l/s. they really need to make their policies consistent!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Okiess they're at chattie... and pretty much sold out I think? I picked up the second last one- I'm gonna call early tomorrow to put the last one on hold I think. It is very goopy- the packaging is HORRIBLE and it gets EVERYWHERE... the smell is a bit bleh... but the product itself works- and it works well! I can live with the smell... just breathe through the mouth when I use it, and I'm thinking of making aliquots of this in smaller containers so it won't be such a mess lol.

Hopefully they'll still have it tomorrow. I know parra is already sold out... and the city undoubtedly sold out even before parra... >.<

Anyways, thanks for letting me know guys!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't actually mind the smell.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella89* 

 
_that's weird, i was told at my counter (myer perth) when i went to get sci-fi delity that i couldnt B2M for a LE l/s. they really need to make their policies consistent!_

 
thats strange, I always thought we could? Hmm that is a bit weird...maybe my SA just let me cause I go in there so much and they know me.


----------



## acu (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I also B2M'ed and got Pleasureseeker L/s...my first glaze and im a convert._

 
Ahoy there from Naughty Nauticals was my first glaze, and now I'm loving glaze lipsticks (which is why I also got Pleasureseeker this time round)!

I guess there it's not really the texture / finish of glaze lipsticks that turn people off, it's really the colours - just look at what's in the glaze section of the perm line, they're kinda bleh - i don't even have the faintest idea how i'd be able to use those colours...


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 12, 2008)

dose anyone know when Sonic Chic & Sheer Minerals coming out in Australia???


----------



## kjaneb (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_dose anyone know when Sonic Chic & Sheer Minerals coming out in Australia???_

 
Sonic Chic is August 4th, not too sure about sheer minerals


----------



## lian_qiu (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone know when we are getting Color Forms? It's Myer exclusive again, right?


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lian_qiu* 

 
_Anyone know when we are getting Color Forms? It's Myer exclusive again, right?_

 
We are getting Colour Forms?! I thought that was Nordstrom's exclusive??


----------



## little_miss_mac (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_dose anyone know when Sonic Chic & Sheer Minerals coming out in Australia???_

 
sonic chic is August 4th and electroflash is August 6th.
they are retailing at $43 (the blush) and $40 (the eyeshadow)

dammit i HATE the australian prices!!!! mac seriously needs to change/update them...the US prices are usually less than half we pay, and the shipping shouldn't cost that much.  Also the exchange rate is almost equal!!!!

grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 14, 2008)

I feel you're pain, thats why i use ebay and cp's lol


----------



## lian_qiu (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_We are getting Colour Forms?! I thought that was Nordstrom's exclusive??_

 
Last year we had Novel Twist here, and Color Forms is the 2008 version.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah we always get them, Nordstrom exclusives are usually sold through Myer here. I used to get them all the time when i was younger but I never use them so I just dont bother anymore.


----------



## little_miss_mac (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I feel you're pain, thats why i use ebay and cp's lol_

 
thanks, lol!  

I find ebay is USUALLY just as bad (sometimes there are bargains), but what are cp's?


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little_miss_mac* 

 
_thanks, lol!  

I find ebay is USUALLY just as bad (sometimes there are bargains), but what are cp's?_

 
Yeah some people on ebay are dodgy, i generally buy from eBay Store - meeshell820: MAC pro pan eyeshadow palette, MAC limited edition

This thread might help too http://specktra.net/f257/favorite-eb...wappers-49661/

CP is custom purchase, I just post a request in the Want ads, wishlists & CP Request forum http://specktra.net/f187/ most people are good on here but I'd advise checking peoples itrader before accepting an offer


----------



## gracie22 (Jul 23, 2008)

I really hope we can get colour forms here...when is it coming out if we r getting colour forms?


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 25, 2008)

So while I was strolling in Myer today I asked about some upcoming collection dates >_<

Sonic Chic - August 4
Electroflash - August 4
Colour Forms - Definitely coming to Myer but I can't remember the date doh! The lovely MA gave me a booklet all about it though and here are the prices:

Lip Palettes: $55
Eye Palettes: $85
Brush Sets: $118

I don't think we are getting any of the other items since they are not in the booklet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted a rich metal highlighter! I also asked if we were getting Manish Aurora and she had no idea what I was even talking about so I don't think we are! She said we were definitely getting Mac for Ungaro though.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 25, 2008)

August 4th is the same day I start back at uni so i'll be able to buy myself something sweet to deal with the pain.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh nice.
I'm moving to the country tomorrow so i'm not gunna be near a MAC anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 26, 2008)

The VIP Colour Forms launch night in Adelaide is on the 14th of August... I'm presuming the collection will be available for all just after that...


----------



## gracie22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_So while I was strolling in Myer today I asked about some upcoming collection dates >_<

Sonic Chic - August 4
Electroflash - August 4
Colour Forms - Definitely coming to Myer but I can't remember the date doh! The lovely MA gave me a booklet all about it though and here are the prices:

Lip Palettes: $55
Eye Palettes: $85
Brush Sets: $118

I don't think we are getting any of the other items since they are not in the booklet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted a rich metal highlighter! I also asked if we were getting Manish Aurora and she had no idea what I was even talking about so I don't think we are! She said we were definitely getting Mac for Ungaro though. _

 
Oh no...i'm eying the rest of colour form. I'm not interested in palettes and brush sets


----------



## ms_bloom (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_So while I was strolling in Myer today I asked about some upcoming collection dates >_<

Sonic Chic - August 4
Electroflash - August 4
Colour Forms - Definitely coming to Myer but I can't remember the date doh! The lovely MA gave me a booklet all about it though and here are the prices:

Lip Palettes: $55
Eye Palettes: $85
Brush Sets: $118

I don't think we are getting any of the other items since they are not in the booklet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted a rich metal highlighter! I also asked if we were getting Manish Aurora and she had no idea what I was even talking about so I don't think we are! She said we were definitely getting Mac for Ungaro though. _

 
Does anyone know if David Jones will also get Sonic Chic? I'll be getting a $100 gift voucher through my credit card rewards soon and you can all guess what I'll be spending it on ...


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 27, 2008)

David Jones usually get all the collections minus Colour Forms.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh nice.
I'm moving to the country tomorrow so i'm not gunna be near a MAC anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well._

 





I couldn't cope.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_





I couldn't cope._

 
It just means more buying MAC online. Once i get a job i'll definitely be going back to melb for shopping days


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if Sonic Chic is already out at the pro store?


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 29, 2008)

No it's not. The collection date is Australia wide.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_It just means more buying MAC online. Once i get a job i'll definitely be going back to melb for shopping days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Buying MAC online never hurts. Most of the time its cheaper anyway. I'm saving for a huge MAC haul in september when i go to the states but its so hard hacing money in the bank and not spending it! It'll test me even more when the new collections come out.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 30, 2008)

David Jones in Perth City now has MAC!
And they also have sonic chic and electroflash out at the moment


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 30, 2008)

Already! Jealous.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Buying MAC online never hurts. Most of the time its cheaper anyway. I'm saving for a huge MAC haul in september when i go to the states but its so hard hacing money in the bank and not spending it! It'll test me even more when the new collections come out._

 
Yeah i'm trying to save for my holiday to thailand but i just wanna buy MAC


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 31, 2008)

Sonic Chic, Electroflash and New View are up on the AU site already. Hmm...maybe MAC decided to release them early?


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 31, 2008)

And starflash.
I think somethings amiss.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 1, 2008)

I just rang my local store (myer adelaide) and the MA advised that Starflash is being launched on Monday 4th with Sonic Chic and Electroflash..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am going to be soooo broke........


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh nice, i so need some more make up lol..... actually i'm in desperate need of a good pencil eye liner and liquid/gel liner!!! Oh and i would love to buy some skill... i dunno whats going on with me but i just can't put my liner on anymore :S


----------



## lian_qiu (Aug 7, 2008)

So the next collection is Color Forms, right? Anyone know when we are getting this?


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_David Jones usually get all the collections minus Colour Forms._

 
David Jones is getting Colour Forms! Or at least the Brisbane city one is. When I bought my Sonic Chic this week the girl tried to give me the brochure for their VIP night (I already had one from Myer).


----------



## just*me (Aug 8, 2008)

does anyone know when lustre twins is coming out here?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lustre Twins is (from what I've been told) a North American collection only, which sucks coz my mum wanted a lot from it...


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 9, 2008)

I just wish my Myer and DJs would have a MAC counter at all. We have TWO DJs here (3 if you count Tuggerah) and a big Myer, and no MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have NP - blah!! - but where is my MAC???


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

Can anyone confirm what's _not _going to be available from Color Forms? I'm interested in the piggies, lippies and powders and from what I'm reading here it doesn't look promising...


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 13, 2008)

Cant confirm anything but I think were just getting the pallettes/brush sets. If you want to make sure just call your local MAC up they are suually pretty helpful.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Seary_Fairy* 

 
_Can anyone confirm what's not going to be available from Color Forms? I'm interested in the piggies, lippies and powders and from what I'm reading here it doesn't look promising... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I attended the Colour Forms launch tonight in Adelaide, and I am not happy to tell you that we didnt get any of the powders, lipsticks or pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was sooooo looking forward to getting the lipsticks and pigments..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah by the sounds of it, Adelaide won't be getting anything from color forms - the color story. Only the palettes and brush sets...


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Aug 16, 2008)

For anyone interested in the Loose Mineralize foundations (and the rest of that collection), they will be released 6th of October... Not sure about pricing as my mother tells me they will be (in NZ $$$) $89... so that makes them very VERY expensive, but I guess we'll have to wait and see AUS pricing.

Oh, and Cult of Cherry will be the next color story.


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 17, 2008)

I dont think i'll get anything from Colour Forms or cult of cherry which is good for my wallet.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Yeah by the sounds of it, Adelaide won't be getting anything from color forms - the color story. Only the palettes and brush sets..._

 
Yeah, that really sucked... I was looking forward to picking up some of the lipsticks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My MA did say that the Cult of Cherry launch will be around the 4th of Sept (although she was 100% sure on the date), so I am looking forward to that... although my CP pal has already snagged me 3 l/g and 1 l/s from this collection from the US launch night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still looking forward to the launch though as I want to B2M for some of the lipsticks


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 17, 2008)

I have no money and the AU$ isn't looking so good so i'm gunna have to stop buying stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My poor MAC collection will just have to suffer lol.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone know when the Manish Arora collection will be released in AU?
I am really dying for it. Or even what is next to be released here?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Aug 19, 2008)

89?!?! Dammnn...

I went looking for Pop Circle today at the flagship store in Sydney... but no luck- I guess we just didn't get any of that stuff in at all... *sigh*


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 22, 2008)

I took a stroll through Myer Melborune today and enquired about the_* Cult of Cherry*_ release. Apparently they are having an event thats running for 3 days. The launch is on Thursday September 11 and there will be other festivities on the Friday and Saturday. You can pay $95 in advance to sign up for the event and it is redeemable for product on the night.


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if we're getting Overrich?


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I took a stroll through Myer Melborune today and enquired about the* Cult of Cherry* release. Apparently they are having an event thats running for 3 days. The launch is on Thursday September 11 and there will be other festivities on the Friday and Saturday. You can pay $95 in advance to sign up for the event and it is redeemable for product on the night._

 
Oh gee i wish i could be in melbourne for that. I so miss going to the pro store and the counters.


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I took a stroll through Myer Melborune today and enquired about the* Cult of Cherry* release. Apparently they are having an event thats running for 3 days. The launch is on Thursday September 11 and there will be other festivities on the Friday and Saturday. You can pay $95 in advance to sign up for the event and it is redeemable for product on the night._

 
i'm so going on the 11th,i wonder if it will be like the ones they had in america with food,alchol.I want a cult of chery apron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




also does any1 think that the overich pigments will be released at the same time?


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 25, 2008)

oh nooo I will have to check with my MA tomorrow as to the cult of cherry release date for Adelaide...  If it's the 11th then I'm buggered as I'm at a work conference all week in Palm Cove! 

I REALLY wanted to have a makeover done at this launch and I am going to B2M for about 5 lippies!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_i'm so going on the 11th,i wonder if it will be like the ones they had in america with food,alchol.I want a cult of chery apron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also does any1 think that the overich pigments will be released at the same time?_

 

I want to go so badly but I'm working as usual. I might just have to cash in on some hours I'm owed at work and leave early. I really hope they go all out like they did in the States but I'm not getting my hopes up. Omg... I'd love one of those aprons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a sucker for merchandise. I will ask about Overrich tomorrow when I pop in for my weekly fix >_<


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, I checked in with my local counter today...

Apparently this is launched on Monday the 8th of Sept, then the event runs from the 18th to 20th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, that's the story in Adelaide, anyway!

Thankfully this means that I can go to the launch as I will be back from my work conference! The MA I spoke to also said that they should have plenty of stock as apparently they are getting approximately double the normal amount of stock for this collection


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 28, 2008)

*Overrich Update:* According to my guy at Myer Melb, this collection will be a Pro-Store only release and available from September 11, same release day as Cult of Cherry.

/end transmission


----------



## stella89 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_*Overrich Update:* According to my guy at Myer Melb, this collection will be a Pro-Store only release and available from September 11, same release day as Cult of Cherry.

/end transmission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that sucks!! we don't have a pro store in perth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luckily i planned ahead and purchased most of my Coc and Overrich haul from the american website using a mail forwarding service (shopaholiques - great service, def recommend her) 
it arrives on monday, im super excited!!

any word on what collection will be coming out next over here?


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 31, 2008)

I dont think were getting Manish from what I've heard but if we do it will probably be pro store only.


----------



## little_miss_mac (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella89* 

 
_that sucks!! we don't have a pro store in perth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luckily i planned ahead and purchased most of my Coc and Overrich haul from the american website using a mail forwarding service (shopaholiques - great service, def recommend her) 
it arrives on monday, im super excited!!

any word on what collection will be coming out next over here?_

 
Thats awesome, thanks!!  I've been looking for a mail-forwarding service for a while, since WorldPurchases closed down (bummer...) so be sure to tell me how it went!  Also, does the US mac website take Australian credit cards?  Other wise I will have to send her a v. long list lol!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little_miss_mac* 

 
_Thats awesome, thanks!! I've been looking for a mail-forwarding service for a while, since WorldPurchases closed down (bummer...) so be sure to tell me how it went! Also, does the US mac website take Australian credit cards? Other wise I will have to send her a v. long list lol! Thanks in advance!_

 
I dont know if you ladies have investigated this yet, but a few of the specktra members will do a custom purchase for you and send it on...

If you keep an eye on the for sale threads people sometimes note in there that they will do a CP for people, or just add your thread to the wanteds sub-forum and someone will probably let you know if they are able to CP for you.

I've made arrangements previously with one lovely specktra member who went to the early CoC event and picked up 3 l/g and 1 lipstick for me which I received pretty much on the same day (or just before) that the collection launched in the US!


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella89* 

 
_that sucks!! we don't have a pro store in perth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luckily i planned ahead and purchased most of my Coc and Overrich haul from the american website using a mail forwarding service (shopaholiques - great service, def recommend her) 
it arrives on monday, im super excited!!

any word on what collection will be coming out next over here?_

 
i would love 2 do this just to save on money,but is it safe,if u get it sent to there address and the mac items cost $500,what if they don't send it 2 you.


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little_miss_mac* 

 
_Thats awesome, thanks!! I've been looking for a mail-forwarding service for a while, since WorldPurchases closed down (bummer...) so be sure to tell me how it went! Also, does the US mac website take Australian credit cards? Other wise I will have to send her a v. long list lol! Thanks in advance!_

 
i just visited the u.s mac site and it says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*We're sorry, we do not accept*
CODs
Layaway plan
Personal Checks
Money Orders
Credit cards with issuing banks and billing addresses outside the U.S. or Canada


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm really intrigued about these mail forwarding services.


----------



## labelslut (Sep 1, 2008)

MrsMay - I'm in Adelaide also but I get my MAC fix from the US!  I use the services of a lovely personal shopper that works at SAKS, NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She only charges USD7.50 per shipment and I should be getting my box full of lovely CoC goodies in the next few days!


----------



## ms_bloom (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labelslut* 

 
_MrsMay - I'm in Adelaide also but I get my MAC fix from the US!  I use the services of a lovely personal shopper that works at SAKS, NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She only charges USD7.50 per shipment and I should be getting my box full of lovely CoC goodies in the next few days!_

 
I'm pretty sure I know who you're talking about - how has she been with communication? I hear from the ladies at Vogue that you never know she's even received your order until the money has been deducted from your credit card. I think I would need more reassurance than that, as I tend to do fewer but larger purchases.

I know a couple of lovely ladies through MUA who do CPs for me


----------



## stella89 (Sep 1, 2008)

in response to all the ladies asking about shopaholiques service:

I can't recommend her highly enough. She was very easy to contact, and quick to reply to my emails. I was hesitant to use mail forwarding as well, but im so glad i did. 
The whole process took about 14 days (from the time i sent my first message with my super long list, to when i received the package today), and in terms of money saved, was most definitely worth it! But i made quite a large order (7 piggies, 4 L/G, 4 L/S, 1 quad) so i wouldnt've bothered if i only wanted a couple of items. 
The thing i liked best was the level of communication, i wasn't left sitting at my computer worrying for too long. I think I trusted her more because shopaholiques is her fulltime job so you know you won't be forgotten about.

Overall, awesome!
And CoC is awesome too!


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labelslut* 

 
_MrsMay - I'm in Adelaide also but I get my MAC fix from the US! I use the services of a lovely personal shopper that works at SAKS, NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She only charges USD7.50 per shipment and I should be getting my box full of lovely CoC goodies in the next few days!_

 
I'm glad that you were able to get your CoC goodies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My CP pal is one of the girls on specktra who has a thread in the sale sub-forum.  She is such a sweetie and only charges a USD$5 fee plus shipping & taxes


----------



## Repunzel (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella89* 

 
_that sucks!! we don't have a pro store in perth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luckily i planned ahead and purchased most of my Coc and Overrich haul from the american website using a mail forwarding service (shopaholiques - great service, def recommend her) 
it arrives on monday, im super excited!!

any word on what collection will be coming out next over here?_

 
if we get it,Fall trend bags 08
Suite array


----------



## little_miss_mac (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella89* 

 
_in response to all the ladies asking about shopaholiques service:

I can't recommend her highly enough. She was very easy to contact, and quick to reply to my emails. I was hesitant to use mail forwarding as well, but im so glad i did. 
The whole process took about 14 days (from the time i sent my first message with my super long list, to when i received the package today), and in terms of money saved, was most definitely worth it! But i made quite a large order (7 piggies, 4 L/G, 4 L/S, 1 quad) so i wouldnt've bothered if i only wanted a couple of items. 
The thing i liked best was the level of communication, i wasn't left sitting at my computer worrying for too long. I think I trusted her more because shopaholiques is her fulltime job so you know you won't be forgotten about.

Overall, awesome!
And CoC is awesome too!_

 
Thanks for responding so quickly!!

It's good to know that she has a reputable service!  I think I will submit my massive list to her and hope for the best lol!  

In my opinion, ordering from the US really is a good idea because the australian prices are just ridiculous and a little cash on postage will not be a major problem.  The only 'catch' to my great idea was that I needed to find a person that had a good reputation that was willing to do this for me for as little money as possible and I think I have found her! 

once again, thanks for helping me!


----------



## Repunzel (Sep 2, 2008)

well i just send her a list for 13 items and she replied back a few hours later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and said that she's gone over her limit with the mac website so shes going to bloomingdales for me.what a nice lady.and then she will send me a  receipt.Honestly if all goes well i will get all my mac that way,its a massive saving and i can get the collections early.yay


----------



## stella89 (Sep 3, 2008)

happy to help


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh gee i hope the aussie dollar gets better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 83c for every 1USD just isnt good enough for me lol

I really need new stuff too, i ran out of loose powder this week.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm glad that you were able to get your CoC goodies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My CP pal is one of the girls on specktra who has a thread in the sale sub-forum. She is such a sweetie and only charges a USD$5 fee plus shipping & taxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Where do i find this sale sub forum? I haven't been able to lacate anything on trading or on forwarding purchases? I've only been on here a few weeks and cannot seem to find anything on purchasing & what is CoC?


----------



## stella89 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Where do i find this sale sub forum? I haven't been able to lacate anything on trading or on forwarding purchases? I've only been on here a few weeks and cannot seem to find anything on purchasing & what is CoC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
CoC = Cult of Cherry lol


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh bugger some one just slap me now!


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh gee i hope the aussie dollar gets better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 83c for every 1USD just isnt good enough for me lol

I really need new stuff too, i ran out of loose powder this week._

 
I think I saw 86c to the $1 yesterday so fingers crossed its on the up.
And to think i scoffed at my mother when the Aussie dollar was around 95 and she said "Change your money now!"


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I think I saw 86c to the $1 yesterday so fingers crossed its on the up.
And to think i scoffed at my mother when the Aussie dollar was around 95 and she said "Change your money now!"_

 
Oh I hope so. I did the same, actually got a little too cocky.... stupid me.


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Where do i find this sale sub forum? I haven't been able to lacate anything on trading or on forwarding purchases? I've only been on here a few weeks and cannot seem to find anything on purchasing & what is CoC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I believe you need to have a minimum of 20 posts to access the clearance bin forums - keep posting and you will have access soon!


----------



## lian_qiu (Sep 8, 2008)

Cult of Cherry is already in store today. Also David Jones had an Overrich display, but not all the pigments. Myer only had CoC

Also, anyone know what's the next collection and its release date?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Chatswood myer had overrich- though again, not all the piggies were on display. They had about 4 I think...

And the MA wouldn't let me B2M for Kirsch from CoC


----------



## darkorchid (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Lustre Twins is (from what I've been told) a North American collection only, which sucks coz my mum wanted a lot from it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...THIS CANNOT BEE!?! IS THIS TRUE!! OMGOSH WHYYY!!!?!???


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Chatswood myer had overrich- though again, not all the piggies were on display. They had about 4 I think...

And the MA wouldn't let me B2M for Kirsch from CoC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I know they had blondes gold and mauvement because I got those two. I think they also had a copper one (not sure the actual name). The rest of the stand was filled with leftovers from Naughty Nauticals.


----------



## labelslut (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms_bloom* 

 
_I'm pretty sure I know who you're talking about - how has she been with communication? I hear from the ladies at Vogue that you never know she's even received your order until the money has been deducted from your credit card. I think I would need more reassurance than that, as I tend to do fewer but larger purchases.

I know a couple of lovely ladies through MUA who do CPs for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Her communication is not the greatest admittedly, but she has never charged me double and I normally email her at the beginning of the month so that she gets everything that I ask for as normally MAC releases their collections after the 15th of each month - I think, it's only happened twice that MAC released their collections before mid month.

I've never had any problems with her at all!  She is great


----------



## lara (Sep 19, 2008)

Removed overt spam posts.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 26, 2008)

Does anyone know the next collection being released & the date? (I need to budget!)


----------



## lian_qiu (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Does anyone know the next collection being released & the date? (I need to budget!)_

 
Me too!!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Oct 3, 2008)

does anyone know when cremesheen is being released in australia? ta


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 5, 2008)

The Pro Store on Chapel Street told me orginally it was meant to be released on Monday (as in tomorrow - with Suit of Array - but it had a different name here). He said that they had delayed Cremesheen til Dec 1st now, so it will release with the holiday collections. such a shame.


----------



## stella89 (Oct 5, 2008)

december 1st??????? thats so laaaaame
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wonder why its been delayed? seems a bit weird


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 6, 2008)

I dunno, he said something along the lines of it being delayed as we couldn't get all the colours or there was a delay in the shipment or something..I thought it was a bit weird to release it with the xmas collections.


----------



## lian_qiu (Oct 6, 2008)

I was at the Chadstone Myer Counter today and a lot of collections are now available - Ungaro, Sheer Minerals, Mineral Line Expansion, Loose Mineral Foundation, Suite Array

But there are some items missing, apparently they are still waiting for one more box of products to be delivered. eg: They only had 3 MSFs, no Petticoat. They also had most of Ungaro, but I didn't see any e/s on the display


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 6, 2008)

woo hoo!! I was wondering when Suite Array would be released here!

I've just received some gift cards for my birthday so I know exactly what I will be spending them on!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 8, 2008)

Red She Said will be released 3rd of Nov!

Anyone know when Manish will be released?


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 8, 2008)

I heard from Chapel street & myer bourke street we're not getting it.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 8, 2008)

I asked at DJs today about Petticoat (Sydney City) and the MA said that no they didn't have petticoat... and would not be getting it in either!!! arghh!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 8, 2008)

WTF?? are you serious? no petticoat???

hmmm.... I'm checking in with the girls in Adelaide City on Friday and will confirm then...


----------



## Repunzel (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_I asked at DJs today about Petticoat (Sydney City) and the MA said that no they didn't have petticoat... and would not be getting it in either!!! arghh!_

 
if your after petticoat its up on the Australian mac website


----------



## lian_qiu (Oct 9, 2008)

So I guess Petticoat is going to be online exclusive then. I went to Chadstone Myer on Monday, they said it hasn't arrived yet and left the space for it on the display. I was there again today, the empty space on the display was filled by Gold Deposit or something, and the MA looked for Petticoat in the drawers and it wasn't there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I simply hate ordering online coz my parents always freak out when I have packages arriving and lecture me on how I have enough mu already LOL


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 9, 2008)

In Adelaide, Myer doesn't know, they might, they might not. DJ's don't know exactly what they're getting as something went wrong with ordering/shipping so it's not up on display yet (checked on Thurs morning!)


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw the suite array shadow duos in hawaii last week, so dissapointed the colours are crappy.
Gold fever was also a bit of a let down as with ungaro, the only thing i got was the crushed boganvillea (i cant spell it) cream colour base.


----------



## redambition (Oct 13, 2008)

suite array is such a good idea... but there's no colour combo that grabbed me enough. (i lie, some grabbed me a lot but none were practical for a little portable palette).

i might pass on petticoat now, i was hoping to be able to take a look at it in store before buying it.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 14, 2008)

I forgot to say the pearl glide eyeliners are AMAZING.
I got rave, black russian and  fly-by-blu. They are so creamy and really pigmented. Last forever on the waterline (i dont know if they are waterline safe but whatever) The glitter shows on the lash line but not really on the waterline. I might go back and get bankroll.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been trying to order Petticoat online for a week now and the MAC site just won't work for me. When I go to sign in 99% of the time it times out and when I do sign in, it times out while I'm trying to check out... It's really frustrating! Anyone else having issues?


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 16, 2008)

I ahve a question one of you ladies might know the answer to so I dont have to read through pages of unrelated stuff on here, is soft and gentle renamed shimpagne? Because I bought soft and gentle the other day and didnt realise how simmilar it was to shimpagne till i got home.


----------



## VickyT (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I've been trying to order Petticoat online for a week now and the MAC site just won't work for me. When I go to sign in 99% of the time it times out and when I do sign in, it times out while I'm trying to check out... It's really frustrating! Anyone else having issues?_

 
Yeah, I had the same problem too, now you mention it. I was flirting with the idea of ordering Petticoat online (when will it show up in stores?), so I had it in my basket. I wonder if this is just a Petticoat-thing (in which case we have our first jinxed MSF) or is it a fault with their online ordering in general?


----------



## lian_qiu (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I ahve a question one of you ladies might know the answer to so I dont have to read through pages of unrelated stuff on here, is soft and gentle renamed shimpagne? Because I bought soft and gentle the other day and didnt realise how simmilar it was to shimpagne till i got home._

 

I just looked at mine. To me, they look similar, but not exactly the same. Soft & Gentle looks a little lighter and when applied has more beige to it.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone going to thr Red she Said preview night in Adelaide?


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Anyone going to thr Red she Said preview night in Adelaide?_

 
No, I didnt know it was on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, not like I can afford it this week anyway!


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_I heard from Chapel street & myer bourke street we're not getting it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what??? seriously???
ohhh... i really really want to try that one,, simply because all of the 'unique' packaging..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lian_qiu* 

 
_I simply hate ordering online coz my parents always freak out when I have packages arriving and lecture me on how I have enough mu already LOL_

 
hey... same here...... i'd rather buy all of myy makeup in store... myy 'rents are not here for months,, but i still have myy brother.... sometimes,, if i'm desperate,,, i'll ask myy local online friends to buy 'em... so it won't be delivered to myy place.... lol


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 19, 2008)

I always buy online... i cant be bothered getting up at 6am, just to catch a 2hr train to melbourne when i've been working so much.

Ok I'm a MSF noob.... what are they're uses... I mean why do people rave about them?


----------



## VickyT (Oct 20, 2008)

Petticoat is now in stock at Paddington! They just got it in today, and I suspect I may have been the first person to buy one (none were removed from the cellophane wrap yet). So expect them soon at the counter near you (hopefully).


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I always buy online... i cant be bothered getting up at 6am, just to catch a 2hr train to melbourne when i've been working so much.

Ok I'm a MSF noob.... what are they're uses... I mean why do people rave about them?_

 
It depends which one you get obviously.
Petticoat is a nice blush, Soft and Gentle is a nice highlight/blush. I guess it could be a bronzer for some lighter skinned people. Gold Deposit is a pretty gold blush, highlighter.
Generally they can be used all over the face and are quite sheer but give you a nice amount of shimmer. All the ones I have used have been pretty buildable too, so if your not a big shimmer fan you can just apply lightly.
Im not that informed on MSF's though so if anyone else has pointers?


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VickyT* 

 
_Petticoat is now in stock at Paddington! They just got it in today, and I suspect I may have been the first person to buy one (none were removed from the cellophane wrap yet). So expect them soon at the counter near you (hopefully)._

 
Yes! i must go look tomorrow at chatswood, will report back here!
I just banked my tax return too but Im trying to save for a pro store visit on friday...


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VickyT* 

 
_Petticoat is now in stock at Paddington! They just got it in today, and I suspect I may have been the first person to buy one (none were removed from the cellophane wrap yet). So expect them soon at the counter near you (hopefully)._

 
Yes! i must go look tomorrow at chatswood, will report back here!
I just banked my tax return too but Im trying to save for a pro store visit on friday...


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh thanks.
I've been looking into getting one but petticoat probably would be the only one that would suit me, I'm quite pale.

Hmmmm that reminds me i really need to sort out my tax lol.......


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 21, 2008)

I went into the MAC at chatswood today, they said they dont have petticoat yet but I got So Ceylon.
I also got suckered into going to the red she said night on the 30th of October. Anyone going? I've never been to one before, what can I expect?


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ I'm going to the event in Melbourne on Tuesday night! This will be my first event and I can't wait. Lol I'm already trying to work out what I'm going to wear >_< I kind of feel obligated to do a really awesome look. I was chatting to a few of the MA's and they were telling me they are all dressing up but they are not sure about what exactly they will be wearing yet. It should be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The collection isn't released officially until the 4th but I want my Dangerzone shadow ASAP which is why I booked in for the event. That red half looks amazing!


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^ I'm going to the event in Melbourne on Tuesday night! This will be my first event and I can't wait. Lol I'm already trying to work out what I'm going to wear >_< I kind of feel obligated to do a really awesome look. I was chatting to a few of the MA's and they were telling me they are all dressing up but they are not sure about what exactly they will be wearing yet. It should be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The collection isn't released officially until the 4th but I want my Dangerzone shadow ASAP which is why I booked in for the event. That red half looks amazing!_

 
I dont think I could pull off red shadow but I want dazzleglass ASAP. Im scraping the sides!
Not sure What I'll wear probably just a dress, leggings and flats and a simple smokey eye.
let me know what you decide on!


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh I love red's but so cannot pull it off.... I look like I have allergies or have contracted some highly contagious rabies like disease lol.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh I love red's but so cannot pull it off.... I look like I have allergies or have contracted some highly contagious rabies like disease lol._

 
Yes thats somewhere along the lines of where I'd imagine myself to look. I cant even pull of red lips without looking like a hooker.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I dont think I could pull off red shadow but I want dazzleglass ASAP. Im scraping the sides!
Not sure What I'll wear probably just a dress, leggings and flats and a simple smokey eye.
let me know what you decide on!_

 

I think I'm going to wear this 3/4 black silky dress I have that has this golden/light greeny floral print on it on it with black trousers. For makeup I'm going to wear the Tempting Eyes Quad from CoC with a blood red lip. I love dramatic looks >_< 

Yay tomorrow is so close too! I can't wait to haul


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'm gunna go to melb next monday (if i get off my ass). I got a myer gift voucher so i'll get some MAC, plus i so need to go to the pro store.

Holy hell i have horrible allergies at the moment


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Adelaide DJ's has Petticoat in now. Myer's does not however...


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Adelaide DJ's has Petticoat in now. Myer's does not however..._

 
Just my luck!

I was in Myers today.... didnt even think to check DJ's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully Myers will get it next week....


----------



## usha (Oct 30, 2008)

hi guys, when is the holiday collection coming out?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ummm Between now and Late Nov/ Early Dec... Red, She Said and Passions Of Red are officially out on Monday the 3rd of Nov, and the rest will be coming out at different weeks from Adoring Carmine, Enchanting Eye Kit (if we get it that is...) and the mini sets ie pigments etc (that collection is the last to come out, closer to xmas). Viva Glam sets were at the RSS launch, so I'd say they'll be coming on the 3rd of Nov as well. 

Adelaide RSS launch had NOTHING from Red She Said (all out on Monday!) and they didn't get the Smokey Quad in either (be there Monday at latest hopefully! *fingers crossed*, I don't wanna have to make a million trips in to get my stuff!) and they only had 2 sets of lipsticks (think it was pink and nude...)


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if there will be a event launch for the adoring carmine? if they do i really wanna go!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope RSS was the last event for the year... Adoring Carmine was at the RSS launch... Sorry hon!


----------



## redambition (Oct 30, 2008)

yay.. i have a day off on monday... Paddo here i come!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Nope RSS was the last event for the year... Adoring Carmine was at the RSS launch... Sorry hon!_

 
Dammit! All well. Thanks alot for letting me know though


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Ummm Between now and Late Nov/ Early Dec... Red, She Said and Passions Of Red are officially out on Monday the 3rd of Nov, and the rest will be coming out at different weeks from Adoring Carmine, Enchanting Eye Kit (if we get it that is...) and the mini sets ie pigments etc (that collection is the last to come out, closer to xmas). Viva Glam sets were at the RSS launch, so I'd say they'll be coming on the 3rd of Nov as well. 

Adelaide RSS launch had NOTHING from Red She Said (all out on Monday!) and they didn't get the Smokey Quad in either (be there Monday at latest hopefully! *fingers crossed*, I don't wanna have to make a million trips in to get my stuff!) and they only had 2 sets of lipsticks (think it was pink and nude...)_

 
I didnt actually go to the Adelaide RSS launch, but my fave MA is holding me some of the stuff when it gets in on Monday...

I will probably head in there on Wednesday after I get paid and pick them up...


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 30, 2008)

And the fashion eye kit is coming out out with adoring carmine too, there in the same display, its HUGE!


----------



## redambition (Nov 2, 2008)

argh argh argh... i wanted to get red she said lippie as a B2M.

I stupidly forgot to bring along my six empties to my bf's house this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll still go into the city and check out the palettes in case i decide to get one, but now i'm hoping i don't like the lippie. i don't wear lippie that much so B2M fulfills all my lippie needs apart from some VG love.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_ 
i'll still go into the city and check out the palettes in case i decide to get one, but now i'm hoping i don't like the lippie. i don't wear lippie that much so B2M fulfills all my lippie needs apart from some VG love._

 
I got Pomposity (frost pink) and Crazee (coral red) l/s and they are so pretty!  I never really liked lipsticks, but now I just can't have enough.. At Doncaster Myer today, all the MAs were wearing bright pink/fuschia lipstick and it was so pretty too. Forgot to ask what it was, but probably something like Girl about town/Show Orchid/Hollywood Nights?

Does anyone know when Little Darlings will be available?


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Does anyone know when Little Darlings will be available?_

 
Im thinking of maybe getting one of these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe the one with melon. I dont know.
I wonder when they will be released.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Im thinking of maybe getting one of these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe the one with melon. I dont know.
I wonder when they will be released._

 
Did you go to Chapel St store? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My friend in US said she already got Little Darlings for me.. I can't believe they are already released over there. I have no self control, when it comes to MAC.  I was sure I wouldn't like Dangerzone and Sugarimmed and when I saw them today, I had to get them.. grrr


----------



## redambition (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Does anyone know when Little Darlings will be available?_

 
Little Darlings is being released November 17.

I saw the sets today and they are beautiful. The colours chosen this year are really something.

I ended up with RSS lippie (and it is HOT), warm eyes and cool eyes.

I am now plotting how to get hold of some of the little darlings...


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Little Darlings is being released November 17.

I saw the sets today and they are beautiful. The colours chosen this year are really something.

I ended up with RSS lippie (and it is HOT), warm eyes and cool eyes.

I am now plotting how to get hold of some of the little darlings..._

 
Thanks for that! Yipee! I am getting Little Darlings next Monday!
Which lippie did you get? 
Wow.. two palettes!  I was looking at Classic eyes, but decided to pass as I spent all my money on Pearlglides today.  Are those eyeshadows shimmery colours?


----------



## redambition (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks for that! Yipee! I am getting Little Darlings next Monday!
Which lippie did you get? 
Wow.. two palettes!  I was looking at Classic eyes, but decided to pass as I spent all my money on Pearlglides today.  Are those eyeshadows shimmery colours?_

 

I got "Red", She Said lippie. It's a gorgeous red and I am really happy with it.

The shadows in the palettes are a mix - you get some shimmery, some not so shimmery (satin) and some matte is sometimes thrown in there. the colours this year really grabbed me - i was only going to buy one but really couldn't decide between the two.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Did you go to Chapel St store? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My friend in US said she already got Little Darlings for me.. I can't believe they are already released over there. I have no self control, when it comes to MAC. I was sure I wouldn't like Dangerzone and Sugarimmed and when I saw them today, I had to get them.. grrr_

 
I havent been yet. Going friday or saturday. Would of gone wedensday or thrusday, but got exams.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Little Darlings is being released November 17.

I saw the sets today and they are beautiful. The colours chosen this year are really something.

I ended up with RSS lippie (and it is HOT), warm eyes and cool eyes.

I am now plotting how to get hold of some of the little darlings..._

 
Eek!! I might have to pick up that Red She Said lippie... I thought I had enough red's but if you say its hot then... maybe I need to reconsider hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only colour I want out of the Little Darling piggies is teal. I have a few years worth of mini-piggies that I don't even really use so I am definitely going to save my money this year. I will need it for "Metal Urge" which I'm getting really excited about.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_I got "Red", She Said lippie. It's a gorgeous red and I am really happy with it.

The shadows in the palettes are a mix - you get some shimmery, some not so shimmery (satin) and some matte is sometimes thrown in there. the colours this year really grabbed me - i was only going to buy one but really couldn't decide between the two._

 
Red She Said lippie would look stunning with your red hair! I think I will just put the money aside for Dame Edna collection palettes.  Forgot to try Silverstroke today - has anyone tried it?

spectrolite - how about other Little Darling stuff like lipglasses or softsparkles?  I am not getting any piggies either.  Just ordered whole bunch of FaceFront mineral piggies and I will have enough piggies to last lifetime.


----------



## redambition (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Eek!! I might have to pick up that Red She Said lippie... I thought I had enough red's but if you say its hot then... maybe I need to reconsider hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only colour I want out of the Little Darling piggies is teal. I have a few years worth of mini-piggies that I don't even really use so I am definitely going to save my money this year. I will need it for "Metal Urge" which I'm getting really excited about. 
_

 
yes, it was the teal that i was staring at in wonder today too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want 3 of the little darlings sets, and after today's spend i really shouldn't buy any of them. le sigh.


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh I went to Chapel st and Myer bourke st, I got petticoat from myer wooo. The lady's there were so lovely to me.
I got to see all the lovely RSS stuff, I love the dazzleglasses, if only i wasnt allergic.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh I went to Chapel st and Myer bourke st, I got petticoat from myer wooo. The lady's there were so lovely to me.
I got to see all the lovely RSS stuff, I love the dazzleglasses, if only i wasnt allergic._

 
Damn! Doncaster didn't have Petticoat, and I forgot to look up Soft and Gentle, which is sold out on the website.

I am hoping Metal Urge is exactly the same as Metal x, so I don't get tempted to spend more money.. I have Gold Spice, which I am not really crazy about.

redambition, your horse might win big tomorrow - that's if you bought the ticket


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Red She Said lippie would look stunning with your red hair! I think I will just put the money aside for Dame Edna collection palettes.  Forgot to try Silverstroke today - has anyone tried it?

spectrolite - how about other Little Darling stuff like lipglasses or softsparkles?  I am not getting any piggies either.  Just ordered whole bunch of FaceFront mineral piggies and I will have enough piggies to last lifetime._

 
^^I might get the 5 pink lip/lustreglasses because the colours sound really pretty but I'm not interested in the pencils at all.

I think some of the Dame Edna stuff sounds interesting! I hope it comes out in Australia first. It should be an Australian exclusive to punish everyone else for getting Manish while we were over looked.


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG doncaster has a MAC now.... gee sorry, I used to live in North Balwyn lol.

Well the ladies at myer bourke st didnt even know why they had it. They nicely sold it to me though hehehe.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 4, 2008)

Agreed about Dame Edna! We need an Australian exclusive so all the Us girls can come begging to us for a CP. hahha i can only dream of the day.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 4, 2008)

Also does anyone know if were getting the Holiday Cutoure brush sets?
How much do these usually retail for (in $AU)? it says $125 US so do you think it would be about double or less?
Id love to pick one up as a holiday gift for a friend who is just getting into MAC.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Also does anyone know if were getting the Holiday Cutoure brush sets?
How much do these usually retail for (in $AU)? it says $125 US so do you think it would be about double or less?
Id love to pick one up as a holiday gift for a friend who is just getting into MAC._

 

The last set of full sized brushes to come out as a set were the Pret a Porter brushes back in 2006. They were an online exclusive in the US (might have also been at Saks) but I don't think they were available in Australia. I reckon you'd be looking at at least $250+ if it is made available here. 

You would be better off getting someone in the States to do a CP for you but with our dollar so low it might not be worth it. $125USD = $187AUD at the moment and with insurance and shipping you would probably be looking at another $20-30 on top of that which would add up to around $220-230. You would pay $240 here in Australia if you bought the 4 brushes in the set seperately, which is pretty much the same as having them shipped from America! I based the shipping charges on what I normally pay when I have things shipped from America. I only use Express post which has tracking and always get insurance. 

How about getting her one of the holiday brush sets that came out with Red She Said?? If I didn't already have a big full sized collection I would be snapping those up. I started out using them and worked my way up to full sized versions. They really are great for beginners.


----------



## redambition (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
The last set of full sized brushes to come out as a set were the Pret a Porter brushes back in 2006. They were an online exclusive in the US (might have also been at Saks) but I don't think they were available in Australia. I reckon you'd be looking at at least $250+ if it is made available here. 
_

 
we did get the pret-a-porter brush set - it was a DJs exclusive and was very pricey. from memory it was around $300, but i could be wrong. it was quite a while ago


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm I'd love a full size brush set, though in the long run it would probably be cheaper to just get the ones i want shipped from the US


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I think some of the Dame Edna stuff sounds interesting! I hope it comes out in Australia first. It should be an Australian exclusive to punish everyone else for getting Manish while we were over looked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 I agree. But then I will be sorry if Hello Kitty was a Japanese exclusive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Apparently, US release date for the Dame Edna collection is 26/12, but then my friend said she can get them at the end of November?  I don't know how it works, but I already gave her the list, just in case.  How can you say no to lipstick names like, 'Kanga-rouge' (and it is not brown shade) and 'Coral Polyp'? Imagine telling people that you are wearing 'Possum Nose Pink' lol..


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL oh i love the names, Kanga-rouge that's awesome.

I found out yesturday i'm not allergic to slimslines so I hope they bring out some more so I can actually buy some lip products other than vaseline lol. I got bare with my B2M empties but I so want more now


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
The last set of full sized brushes to come out as a set were the Pret a Porter brushes back in 2006. They were an online exclusive in the US (might have also been at Saks) but I don't think they were available in Australia. I reckon you'd be looking at at least $250+ if it is made available here. 

You would be better off getting someone in the States to do a CP for you but with our dollar so low it might not be worth it. $125USD = $187AUD at the moment and with insurance and shipping you would probably be looking at another $20-30 on top of that which would add up to around $220-230. You would pay $240 here in Australia if you bought the 4 brushes in the set seperately, which is pretty much the same as having them shipped from America! I based the shipping charges on what I normally pay when I have things shipped from America. I only use Express post which has tracking and always get insurance. 

How about getting her one of the holiday brush sets that came out with Red She Said?? If I didn't already have a big full sized collection I would be snapping those up. I started out using them and worked my way up to full sized versions. They really are great for beginners. 
_

 
Thank you for all of that! To be honest I thought about the RSS brush sets but I'm not a huge fan of them because for the price the quality isnt that great (I have a few) Maybe I'll just get her two or three of the staples.
(187,217,222). Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
The last set of full sized brushes to come out as a set were the Pret a Porter brushes back in 2006. They were an online exclusive in the US (might have also been at Saks) but I don't think they were available in Australia. I reckon you'd be looking at at least $250+ if it is made available here. 

You would be better off getting someone in the States to do a CP for you but with our dollar so low it might not be worth it. $125USD = $187AUD at the moment and with insurance and shipping you would probably be looking at another $20-30 on top of that which would add up to around $220-230. You would pay $240 here in Australia if you bought the 4 brushes in the set seperately, which is pretty much the same as having them shipped from America! I based the shipping charges on what I normally pay when I have things shipped from America. I only use Express post which has tracking and always get insurance. 

How about getting her one of the holiday brush sets that came out with Red She Said?? If I didn't already have a big full sized collection I would be snapping those up. I started out using them and worked my way up to full sized versions. They really are great for beginners. 
_

 
Thank you for all of that! To be honest I thought about the RSS brush sets but I'm not a huge fan of them because for the price the quality isnt that great (I have a few) Maybe I'll just get her two or three of the staples.
(187,217,222). Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 5, 2008)

239!  Wish my friends get me MAC stuff too


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_239! Wish my friends get me MAC stuff too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha! She is a really good friend and has done alot for me this year.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Haha! She is a really good friend and has done alot for me this year._

 
That is so sweet. My friend got me Tupperware for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Just got home from MAC.. I love Dangerzone so much, now I am thinking of buying a backup - am I nuts?


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 7, 2008)

i just got back from mac chapel street, and got petticoat, springsheen blush and the spiced chocolate quad.
there are only 5 petticoats left at chapel street, no more gold deposit or.... something else, and chadstone has gold deposit and nothing else.... i dont think. haha.
glad i brought petticoat.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 7, 2008)

Ohh, and for those who dont know, the pigment set and lipglass/lusterglass sets that will be released soon for christmas, is $65
just thought i would tell people. saw it in one of the postcard/catalogue thing at the counter on the christmas collection.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 9, 2008)

Chapel St MAC store was full of people as usual.. They only had one Petticoat left, sold out all of Dazzleglasses and Pearlglide eyeliner!  No CoC lipstick/lipglasses either.. Bad economy?  Certainly not Chapel Street (should see people with bags and bags)!  So if you want something, ring up the store, before you turn up or order online before everything disappear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, does anyone know when Dazzlelash will be released in Australia? Forgot to ask MA..


----------



## redambition (Nov 9, 2008)

i was going to ask when the dazzleglasses came out, but i see they were part of red she said...

hmm. might pass on them this time around.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i was going to ask when the dazzleglasses came out, but i see they were part of red she said...

hmm. might pass on them this time around._

 
Wow, you are good!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can't pass Sugarimmed though.. I didn't like it until I saw it person.  It has teal sparkles = psychadelic!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 9, 2008)

I always go shopping on mondays or tuesdays and its never busy.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_(187,217,222). Any suggestions anyone?_

 
When I started out if someone had bought me ANY of these brushes I would have been over the moon. These are my suggestions: 

#239 For picking up and packing on colour
#187 For blush/MSF's or Liquid foundations
#109 For highlighting, contouring, blush, applying liquid foundations - this is truly an all purpose brush!
#217 For blending
#227 For highlighting under the brow, applying colour to the lid really quickly, highlighting
#150 Powder brush


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I always go shopping on mondays or tuesdays and its never busy._

 
 Ahhh! I would love to go to shopping during weekdays! Unfortunately, I am stuck at work, trying to make money to pay off what I spent at MAC yesterday...


----------



## redambition (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow, you are good!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can't pass Sugarimmed though.. I didn't like it until I saw it person.  It has teal sparkles = psychadelic!!_

 
not really good... just when i went there on launch day (on holiday from work at the moment) the displayer wasn't up.

to go back is seeming like all too much effort - hah!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_to go back is seeming like all too much effort - hah!_

 
I totally understand that!  I think I enjoy internet shopping and parcel deliveries too much


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_i just got back from mac chapel street, and got petticoat, springsheen blush and the spiced chocolate quad.
there are only 5 petticoats left at chapel street, no more gold deposit or.... something else, and chadstone has gold deposit and nothing else.... i dont think. haha.
glad i brought petticoat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh gee... you went to chapel without me??? lol...

how's the petticoat??? i have put the only one left on hold for me... hopefully i can get it by thursday.... is it a beige-peachy color or a soft-pink??

oh.. and is it possible if i swatch it instore, don't like it and cancel the 'reservation'??


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_oh gee... you went to chapel without me??? lol...

how's the petticoat??? i have put the only one left on hold for me... hopefully i can get it by thursday.... is it a beige-peachy color or a soft-pink??

oh.. and is it possible if i swatch it instore, don't like it and cancel the 'reservation'??_

 
Sorry! haha, Im going to head to chaddy decemberish though to get the little darlings piggies! ahah
Petticoat is good. It is pretty sheer, but adds a shine to your cheeks. Its a pink shade. Not sure if you dont like it if you can cancel it though.
I did find a similar blush though at pupa milani (kmart), that has smilar colour veining through it.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 11, 2008)

Petticoat is pretty but I love Soft & gentle for the highlight..  I just received my Little Darlings this morning. OMG, I just love the red packaging! Better than 2007 for sure!


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm really unsure whether I'm liking petticoat, it looks kind of odd on me.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I'm really unsure whether I'm liking petticoat, it looks kind of odd on me._

 
 What is your skintone like?


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG GOODD!! Im soooo jelous that you have the little darlings!!!!!!!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 11, 2008)

The MAC near me said they would call me when petticoat came in but they still haven't yet, should I call them or just assume they never got it in?


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Sorry! haha, Im going to head to chaddy decemberish though to get the little darlings piggies! ahah
Petticoat is good. It is pretty sheer, but adds a shine to your cheeks. Its a pink shade. Not sure if you dont like it if you can cancel it though.
I did find a similar blush though at pupa milani (kmart), that has smilar colour veining through it._

 
hmm.. i LOVEE sheer... cause i need something that i can use on daily basis... ^^

but not sure if it will turn out good on my skintone.. im NC35 so yea.... do they have petticoat tester in store?? i think i better off cancel it by phone and see if there's still one left next week.... if not then... that's fine.. lol ^^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Petticoat is pretty but I love Soft & gentle for the highlight.. I just received my Little Darlings this morning. OMG, I just love the red packaging! Better than 2007 for sure!



_

 

oh wow... that's sooo cool.....!!
swatches??


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

  OMG GOODD!! Im soooo jelous that you have the little darlings!!!!!!!  
 
 You will have yours soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How do you guys normally keep your holiday mini sets like these?  Do you throw away the boxes?  
 Quote:

  The MAC near me said they would call me when petticoat came in but they still haven't yet, should I call them or just assume they never got it in?  
 
 I would call them straight away miss bailey!  It seems like they are disappearing very quickly from both stores and website.
 Quote:

  hmm.. i LOVEE sheer... cause i need something that i can use on daily basis... ^^

but not sure if it will turn out good on my skintone.. im NC35 so yea.... do they have petticoat tester in store?? i think i better off cancel it by phone and see if there's still one left next week.... if not then... that's fine.. lol ^^  
 
Other ladies could help you with this, but for me, Petticoat is very sheer! At first I couldn't see much colour, so I caked on. Gosh, it was just so ugly! So shinny and magnified every single pores!  Now I use very little bit of Petticoat, a bit of blusher on top and a bit of Soft & Gentle for the highlight.. I think NC35 would look great with Petticoat though..


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_You will have yours soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you guys normally keep your holiday mini sets like these? Do you throw away the boxes? _

 
I have never got a mini set before! So excited, only known bout mac for 2 (give or take) months. Yayy! Im buying these with my bonus from work.


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What is your skintone like?_

 
I quite pale with red undertones, though I usually where NC15 foundations/concealers because they suit my skin better.


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
You will have yours soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you guys normally keep your holiday mini sets like these? Do you throw away the boxes? 

 
I have never got a mini set before! So excited, only known bout mac for 2 (give or take) months. Yayy! Im buying these with my bonus from work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
hey.. same here..... just known about mac prolly 2-3 months ago..... ^^


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 11, 2008)

Awsome as.
My mum asked what i wanted for christmas, but said she isnt buying me all makeup. dammit!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

  My mum asked what i wanted for christmas, but said she isnt buying me all makeup. dammit!  
 
 That's harsh.. I don't even remember what I got for the last year's Christmas, but I think I want MAC stuff. Either that or a big, fat envelop full of cash, so that I could spend that on Hello Kitty collection.  
I Quote:

   quite pale with red undertones, though I usually where NC15 foundations/concealers because they suit my skin better.  
 
 I am quite pale too and Petticoat doesn't really show much on me. I love the subtle rosy glow though.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That's harsh.. I don't even remember what I got for the last year's Christmas, but I think I want MAC stuff. Either that or a big, fat envelop full of cash, so that I could spend that on Hello Kitty collection._

 
I KNOW!! She doesnt understand how happy i get with mac, going to a mac store, etc. I think getting mac would be soo much better than something electrical, because eyeshadows and brushes and more last for sooo long! 
I ended up saying the new straightner with avacado oils in it. I want that also.


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Awsome as.
My mum asked what i wanted for christmas, but said she isnt buying me all makeup. dammit!_

 
awee.... my mom doesn't even know i'm into makeup.... lol
i'm living with myy brother here in aussie and my 'rents are all way back in indonesia so yea... i just got into makeup a month after i got here (which is 4 months ago..)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That's harsh.. I don't even remember what I got for the last year's Christmas, but I think I want MAC stuff. Either that or a big, fat envelop full of cash, so that I could spend that on Hello Kitty collection. 
I I am quite pale too and Petticoat doesn't really show much on me. I love the subtle rosy glow though._

 
ohh gee.... HK is going to be myy first MAC LE collection..... i can't wait until they arrive in aussie.. i mean... it always takes them quite a while to arrive after the US official release dates..

i'm saving up some money to get the lot....


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm quite surprised that Petticoat isn't showing up on the paler girls here- I own it from the first release, and while mine has massive veining (which I actually try to avoid!!) Petticoat DEFINATELY shows up well on me. I'm NW15 for reference. In fact, I've been neglecting my mineralized blushes (Dainty, Love Thing, Merrily and Gentle!) in favour of petticoat these past few weeks!

I actually find it to be gorgeous- especially when I have a few imperfections to cover on the cheeks. I've found that if I apply blush in those areas, sometimes it tends to make it more obvious, even though I've concealed it and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petticoat adds are really nice 'softening' kind of effect to areas like that so that it is much less obvious (on me anyway!) Perhaps it depends on how you apply it? I apply mine with the 188 and buff it in heapss. It shows up really dark on me if I use other brushes! Otherwise, it shows up on me as a kind of transclucent pink glow!! Makes my skin looks heaapps healthier than it is lol!

The only other MSF which seems to do this on me, would be Light Flush (which is why I usually use that on top of blushes...)

I wonder why Petticoat is so different on me, though we are both so pale!! It is definately one of my most pigmented MSFs after Metal Rock!! Even Stereo Rose comes in after Petticoat for me!!

I've applied petticoat on my darker friends, and it looks even better on them than it does on me!! I put it on my friend once and went out to dinner- spent all night staring at her cheeks thinking DAMN that looks nice on her... I wish it did that for me =\ I would estimate that she's about an NC25. Have another friend who loves it (gave it to her as a birthday present about a year ago) and she's heappss darker (darker than Medium Dark MSFN) and it works perfectly on her too


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 12, 2008)

I just got Nars orgasm today and i prefer it much more than petticoat, I find it can look a little orangy in a bad way on me. It also highlights imperfections for me whereas orgasm doesn't look to bad. (i have a horrible bump on my check thats taking forever to heal).


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahh well each to their own I suppose. I've had orgasm for ages, but I just never seem to reach for it. It's pretty though. I just got bumps like that recently too.. they're painful and take ages to go away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you guys don't like your petticoats, send them my way lol!! I've been trying and trying to hunt one down, but none of my local counters seem to have gotten it in, or have already sold out of it!! arrghh!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 12, 2008)

Ehh I would love to ahve petticoat in my collection but now im thinking if they dont call me I'll just let that be that, I dont really think it would show up on my skintone anyway and im into peach blushes rather than pink.

And @Casandra-ellen, you should deff ask for brushes!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

  I'm quite surprised that Petticoat isn't showing up on the paler girls here  
 
Crystal- I don't think you read my other post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I apply MSF with the lightest hand as heavy application tends to magnify all my pores and it doesn't show much colour.  However, when I use my favorite Orgasm/Pink Swoon/Stark Naked, I can see the colour more,even with the lightest application.  I just use MSF to creat the 'glow', and if I wanted some colour on my cheeks, I would prefer to use blushes that have more pigments.

By the way.. How annoying is that MAC pricing is going up in US.. Do you think MAC Australia will increase the princing in January as well?


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_s.

By the way.. How annoying is that MAC pricing is going up in US.. Do you think MAC Australia will increase the princing in January as well?_

 
I hope not because we already spend so much more but it is likely as we get our products from there. Guess we will just have to see how the economy goes.


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh i hope not, prices here are already crazy. If they do I won't be buy any from here anymore....


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 13, 2008)

I paid $49 Nars lipstick at Mecca, so MAC stuff still works out cheaper. Having said that, other countries sell MAC lipsticks below $30 (UK- AUS$25.40, US-AUS$22, Korea - AUS$25, Hong Kong - AUS$25.10 and Malaysia - AUS$26) and we pay $35?  It just seems unfair to me, if MAC Australia decided to increase pricing.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 13, 2008)

But Nars is more exspensive in general, its supposed to be a 'luxury' brand not just a high end one like MAC.
But the prices we pay are extreme, I just dont understand it because we have quite a few stores here so its not like the stock is limited. I know we have to pay taxes and such but so do other countries and there prices dont seem as inflated as ours.


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh god, nars prices here are just crazy.... I bought orgasm blush for $25US compared to like what, $70AU.

I just feel we're getting ripped off.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh god, nars prices here are just crazy.... I bought orgasm blush for $25US compared to like what, $70AU.

I just feel we're getting ripped off._

 
 That's what I am talking about!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, I really want to invest in a nars blush, but i dont know about paying $70 for one. I hate how they push prices up a million times, just cause its australia!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 15, 2008)

Little Darlings are now in store at Myer Melbourne girls. Metal Urge is set for release on December 1st.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Little Darlings are now in store at Myer Melbourne girls. Metal Urge is set for release on December 1st.





_

 
 Did you get any? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Yeah, I really want to invest in a nars blush, but i dont know about paying $70 for one. I hate how they push prices up a million times, just cause its australia!  
 
 It is actually $60 at Mecca..  Maybe ask someone to CP it for you from US?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 15, 2008)

double post - sorry!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Little Darlings are now in store at Myer Melbourne girls. Metal Urge is set for release on December 1st.





_

 
Thank you!  I've been looking forward to Metal Urge as I want to pick up all three pigments


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Did you get any? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is actually $60 at Mecca..  Maybe ask someone to CP it for you from US?_

 
No I didn't pick up anything. I have 2 years worth of Holiday pigments and lip glasses that I don't really even use. The pink lips set was really pretty though. It actually feels good to be able to say "No" to something too! I am definitely becoming more selective with my makeup purchases >_<


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 15, 2008)

Im guessing since its at myer melb, it should be at chaddy.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_No I didn't pick up anything. I have 2 years worth of Holiday pigments and lip glasses that I don't really even use. The pink lips set was really pretty though. It actually feels good to be able to say "No" to something too! I am definitely becoming more selective with my makeup purchases >_<_

 
 Good on you! I bought all three lipglass sets, because they have the colours that I don't normally use (oh well, except a couple) and I am loving the Coral and Pink sets!  I have never been fond of those mini pigment jars.. Prefer little sample jars that sit flat on my drawer, so I am planning to transfer them to clear sample pots (go figure).. Now I wonder why the heck I bought the holiday piggie set! lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Im guessing since its at myer melb, it should be at chaddy._

 
 Give them a call!  I might be going there tomorrow.. If I do, I can check for you.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 16, 2008)

I really want to get Coral Lips and the Cool Pigments but I REALLLY dont need new pigments and should be saving money...what to do what to do.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Give them a call!  I might be going there tomorrow.. If I do, I can check for you._

 
Thanks. Cant afford it right now (Dammmm) cause heading up to Yarrrawonga for a few days this sunday coming up with some guys. Thankgod petrol is a little cheaperrrrrr!!!!!!!

If you see them, let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 16, 2008)

ohhh gee.... i'd love to have 'little darlings' as myy first MAC LE collection... but i just checked 'em out and couldn't seem to find the one i'm going to use... >.<

better saving up some money for the next Hello Kitty collection... hope they're not disappointing....


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 16, 2008)

Haha.. This is why I love coming here! People around me don't understand why I need so much MAC stuff, but here, we just understand our common addiction. I should be saving money too!!

Sorry cassandra-ellen, I ended up going to the city today.. I bought Lovelorn lipstick last week and today I wanted to find something paler. Grabbed the last Plink! and it is similar to Ungaro Pure Rose. So looks like I am going to exchange it with something else next weekend!  Oh well, another trip to MAC!  Hubby asked how come I wasn't getting any Holiday palettes or brush sets and that's when I noticed the holiday stuff.  I had a total focus today and kept myself at the lipstick display. Still, I managed to blow up $200!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha.. This is why I love coming here! People around me don't understand why I need so much MAC stuff, but here, we just understand our common addiction. I should be saving money too!!

Sorry cassandra-ellen, I ended up going to the city today.. I bought Lovelorn lipstick last week and today I wanted to find something paler. Grabbed the last Plink! and it is similar to Ungaro Pure Rose. So looks like I am going to exchange it with something else next weekend!  Oh well, another trip to MAC!  Hubby asked how come I wasn't getting any Holiday palettes or brush sets and that's when I noticed the holiday stuff.  I had a total focus today and kept myself at the lipstick display. Still, I managed to blow up $200!_

 
NO! Thats perfectly fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its soooo easy to blow $200! But your definatly right about people not understanding. Specktra is my sanctuary. Lol


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_NO! Thats perfectly fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Its soooo easy to blow $200! But your definatly right about people not understanding. Specktra is my sanctuary. Lol_

 
 Yeah.. it is not funny how much I spend at MAC stores as well as stuff I get from the states! I cut down stuff like department store cosmetics, Alannah Hill and designer denims. And I don't miss them! Not yet anyway


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 16, 2008)

My fave MA just rang to let me know that the Little Darlings pigment sets are in, and that she has put away the cool pigment set for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my MA... she said that the warm one is fantastic too, but I told her that I already have all of those pigments


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 17, 2008)

Chaddy doesnt have them out yet.
I went there cause i was bored, and ended up buying the 217 and a concealer


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_My fave MA just rang to let me know that the Little Darlings pigment sets are in, and that she has put away the cool pigment set for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my MA... she said that the warm one is fantastic too, but I told her that I already have all of those pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 What a nice MA you have!!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my fave MA is absolutely fabulous... I can definately recommend her to anyone in Adelaide.  I just let her know what items I want from the up coming collections and she lets me know when they are in!


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh thats awesome, she sounds so nice.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 17, 2008)

mac website is down for maintance. WHATTT AMMM I GOINGGG TOOO DOOO! Haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_mac website is down for maintance. WHATTT AMMM I GOINGGG TOOO DOOO! Haha._

 
 Really? I didn't notice that when I was there this morning. Weird


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 18, 2008)

its up again, and the little darlings are up!!!


----------



## redambition (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_its up again, and the little darlings are up!!!



_

 
yeah... they were putting them up at around 7am this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i logged on to check if they'd been put up overnight, and found them listed with no splash page and no pics up yet!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_yeah... they were putting them up at around 7am this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I was going to ask, what the heck were you doing at MAC site at 7am this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but you already answered that!


----------



## redambition (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I was going to ask, what the heck were you doing at MAC site at 7am this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but you already answered that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahahahaha.. trying to get the purchase in before work started


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_ahahahaha.. trying to get the purchase in before work started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 LOL.. things we do for MAC stuff!

Here is an article about upcoming Dame Edna collection.  Ooooh.. I already like the look of that bright pink lipstick!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 19, 2008)

Time to contact those friends that work for Myer. 15% off cosmetics for Myer family & friends (flyer required), from this Thursday to Saturday.


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 19, 2008)

hey uhm... sorry for being so late, but uhm... when will dame edna be released in aussie??


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hey uhm... sorry for being so late, but uhm... when will dame edna be released in aussie??_

 
The article says Jan 12.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 19, 2008)

I went to MAC US site today to do the live chat and noticed Metal Urge is up.  Hmmm.. I wasn't going to get anything as I wasn't crazy about Gold spice from last year, but Forged Rose and Spritualize sound pretty. what do you guys think?


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 19, 2008)

I was hoping to ignore it but I'll probably pick some up just because I have too. Correct me if im wrong but arent they a new formula?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I was hoping to ignore it but I'll probably pick some up just because I have too. Correct me if im wrong but arent they a new formula?_

 
Someone at the swatch thread said it won't be reformulated, but the collection will have eyeshadows with different patterns? They looks like seashells!   Not many swatches up either, so I only ordered three items.  I will have to check them out at the store.. At this stage, Monogram collection looks more tempting.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 20, 2008)

Ladies, Metal Urge release date for Australia is December 1st.  MA at Doncaster showed me the collection this evening and they looked fantastic!!  Material Gold and Pink Platinum looked a lot prettier in person and when I saw Reflects Very Pink, it screamed 'home made dazzleglass'!  Since I had 15% off discount today, I cheekily asked MA to sell them to me and she said she can't sell them until the release date!  Ahhh.. so close, yet so freakin far!!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 20, 2008)

Cremesheen will launch December 1st as well!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't wait to get my Metal Urge goodies >_< I love my ones from last year. This year I'm going to pick up Verdigris, Gilded Ash and Reflects Purple Duo. I might get one or 2 of the Liquid Last Liners too... Visionaire and Molten Sol. 

If you have creasing issues then check out TDolls tutorial on how to wear the shadows with the Liquid Last Liners as a base. Apparently that makes them crease resistant. I wear mine over my Mehron Paradise Pastel Palette and there is absolutely no creasing. You can order Mehron products in Australia for pretty cheap prices. There is a place in Geelong that has them!

Link


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 21, 2008)

I orginally ordered Spritualize pigment, Forged Rose and Molten Sol, but after looking at the range yesterday, I added Gilded Ash, Pink Platinum, Verdigris and Classic Cream LL!   Is that the tutorial on Youtube?  I saw one done by Tiffany someone and she is a Specktra member. The purple looks amazing and I wonder why I bought Gold Spice last year, not that purple!!

By the way.. apparently Ungaro range will be heading to the head office soon. So unless you are planning to order from on-line, better get em before they disappear!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I can't wait to get my Metal Urge goodies >_< I love my ones from last year. This year I'm going to pick up Verdigris, Gilded Ash and Reflects Purple Duo. I might get one or 2 of the Liquid Last Liners too... Visionaire and Molten Sol. 

If you have creasing issues then check out TDolls tutorial on how to wear the shadows with the Liquid Last Liners as a base. Apparently that makes them crease resistant. I wear mine over my Mehron Paradise Pastel Palette and there is absolutely no creasing. You can order Mehron products in Australia for pretty cheap prices. There is a place in Geelong that has them!

Link_

 
Oh! Do you know what shop in Geelong?


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 24, 2008)

^^I posted the link in my post. It's called Violet Moon Works


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 24, 2008)

I am going to try UDPP, TFSI, CCB, PP, Paint stick, LLL and paints and if none of these works, then Mehron palettes will be my hope! 

Grrr about Monogram collection coming out right after Metal Urge and a bunch of holiday collections and so expensive one too!  Does anyone remember how much were the lipsticks and stuff for Monogram 2007?


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 26, 2008)

I went and got the pigments in the holiday collection today, and there are only 3 sets left at chaddy apparently


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ Hey~ You are here!!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 26, 2008)

About time creemesheen made its way here, I overlooked most of them when I was in the US but now I think I want Creme D'Nude. Im loving nude lips this summer!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_About time creemesheen made its way here, I overlooked most of them when I was in the US but now I think I want Creme D'Nude. Im loving nude lips this summer!_

 
I know.. Why did it take so long? I don't like it as much as amplifed cream though. We were in Canada back in July and I didn't even get to go to MAC! I am killing myself now, because the dollar was so good then. 
Wish I could carry nude lips! I am thinking maybe I should buy the smokey palette from the holiday collection, which might be good for the nude lips.. Does anyone have it?


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 27, 2008)

I got the Little Darlings Coral lips delivered today! Along with Petticoat and Gold Deposit MSF's and Stark naked Blush: they are all to die for!


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 27, 2008)

I barely even use petticoat now i have orgasm.

Hell i need to spend money, i havent for awhile (excluding the vest i bought on wednesday lol)

I really wanna get a Macbook actually, continue my 'MAC' addiction lol.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 27, 2008)

Ahh I want a macbook so bad! I got a HP last christmas for uni and now I wish it was a macbook!
I have orgasm bt I hardly ever use it, I might pick up super orgasm as its supposed to show up better on olive skintones. Petticoat works really well for me especially when I layer it with another blush.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 27, 2008)

I must be getting old.  For one second I thought, 'Has MAC released a book now?' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am using little Vaio and I love it so much. It is so small, I can carry it around with me everywhere, but also it is TOO small. I forgot it was sitting on my lap, stood up and dropped it!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 27, 2008)

Hhahaha classic!


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 28, 2008)

Hahahaha, now if MAC made a book that would be cool.

Yeah I have a HP which is nearly 3yrs old, it was a complete waste of money. I'm gunna go to the Apple store in Geelong and suss out some prices, I know the apple store online offers discounts for students so hopefully the physical store will too.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG... I scored my Metal-X today after giving the MUA's at Myer Melbourne my most charming smile. But the best part was - I got to go into the staff/stock room to check the collection out and while I was in there I saw the displays for Dame Edna, Lash n Dash, Chill and Cremesheen. It was so exciting haha... To them it's just a store room but to me its like paradise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up getting:
Guilded Ash
Verdegris
Reflects Purple Duo
Visionare LLL

AND they are having a special at MAC! Unheard of I know, but while stocks last if you spend $90 you get a free lip conditioner ($28 value).


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah.. If MAC ever release a look book or something, I would buy it. I am having a violet crumble day.  Twice I tried MAC chat today and it was unavailable somehow.. Doh, it is Thanksgiving over there!!

Way to go Spectrolite!! No sighting of Monogram collection?  The lip conditioner is fantastic by the way.. I was just going to visit Shu Uemura this Sunday, but looks like I might have to check out MAC. Again!!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Way to go Spectrolite!! No 
sighting of Monogram collection?_

 
Monogram will be a David Jones exclusive apparently. It might also be online.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Monogram will be a David Jones exclusive apparently. It might also be online.



_

 
 Really?  No Myer One points lol..  I only ordered lip stuff from the states, but I am going to decide on powder stuff in person. I am hoping I won't like it and get the Mystery powder from HK collection instead.


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmmmm i so wanna go shopping for xmas but i'm sick and then i'll be back at work. I need to go to melbourne, hit chapel street lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Hmmmmm i so wanna go shopping for xmas but i'm sick and then i'll be back at work. I need to go to melbourne, hit chapel street lol._

 
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Repunzel (Nov 30, 2008)

does any1 know the release date of the monogram collection.i really want the 129 its so pretty.


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_does any1 know the release date of the monogram collection.i really want the 129 its so pretty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
129=


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_

AND they are having a special at MAC! Unheard of I know, but while stocks last if you spend $90 you get a free lip conditioner ($28 value). _

 
Is that all MAC's?


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hope you feel better soon!_

 
Oh thanks, feeling much better now. Just gotta make time to do some xmas shopping now lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Is that all MAC's?_

 
I went to Myer Melbourne today and they didn't offer me any lip balm.  I didn't even bother to ask, because I totally forgot about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too busy talking to MA, she said all of Cocomotion piggies are sold out even the official lauch date is tomorrow!

Cremesheen is out, ladies!!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh thanks, feeling much better now. Just gotta make time to do some xmas shopping now lol._

 
Grr, I hate Christmas shopping.. Except Christmas shopping for myself lol


----------



## charmaine 82 (Dec 1, 2008)

anyone know when Dame edna released in sydney?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is the info I got from MAC Australia:

*FREE SHIPPING
*
Receive *FREE STANDARD SHIPPING* with any $110+ purchase. 
Enter offer code:* CHRISTMAS* at checkout.

Valid through 24th December 2008 midnight AEST. Offer is valid on orders shipped to Australia addresses only.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn MAC wanting me to spend all my money. I got that email todayw ith all the metal urge goodies...so tempting. I want cocomotion! I hope its not sold out at all MAC's, I know you can get it online. I might have to go into MAC tomorrow, Luckily I get paid today or there would be no money for xmas presents.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 3, 2008)

I keep telling myself 'I don't need Metal Blu', 'I can't wear Metal Blu'.. Don't know how long this dodgy hypnosis would work though!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 I keep telling myself 'I don't need Metal Blu', 'I can't wear Metal Blu'.. Don't know how long this dodgy hypnosis would work though!_

 




Good Luck!  I look forward to hearing about your FOTD with Metal Blu shortly in the "what are you wearing" thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our lovely fellow specktra member jrm went into mac today and I gave her a list of stuff to grab for me, and she hasnt said that they are out of stock, so hopefully I will have the cool pigment set, cocomotion, spiritualize and Gold Mode pigments in my hot little hands tomorrow! yay!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 3, 2008)

NOOOO!! I really can't wear Metal Blu!! My MUA tried to suck me into buying it by saying I could use it as an eyeliner!

Man.. you guys really work hand in hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried to talk myself out of buying a whole jar of cocomotion as I bought a sample not long ago (still haven't got it yet!). Please tell me it was a wise decision?  No Cremesheen?  I don't understand why they are LE here, when they are permanent in states.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_




Good Luck!  I look forward to hearing about your FOTD with Metal Blu shortly in the "what are you wearing" thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our lovely fellow specktra member jrm went into mac today and I gave her a list of stuff to grab for me, and she hasnt said that they are out of stock, so hopefully I will have the cool pigment set, cocomotion, spiritualize and Gold Mode pigments in my hot little hands tomorrow! yay!_

 
Gold mode is lovely! and so wearable.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 3, 2008)

Also, do you girls think we will be able to B2M for cremesheens? Im never sure what the rule is on LE lipsticks because the one time I asked they let me but I've heard girls on here say its a no go.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 3, 2008)

Good question. I need to ring MAC store tomorrow - I will ask about it.
Wondering when our PRO store will get Chromaline? I want Pure White lol


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Man.. you guys really work hand in hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried to talk myself out of buying a whole jar of cocomotion as I bought a sample not long ago (still haven't got it yet!). Please tell me it was a wise decision? No Cremesheen? I don't understand why they are LE here, when they are permanent in states._

 
Yeah, we are good friends, so I just armed her with my wish list as I couldnt make it into the store... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have both cocomotion and gold mode already (sample for cocomotion, half jar for gold mode) but I wanted the full size ones while I could!

I wasnt aware that cremesheens are LE here??? Shit... that means I'm going to have to go in and re-assess what I want to get now!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Gold mode is lovely! and so wearable._

 
Isnt it just? I have a 1/2 jar of this but I wear it quite often so I figured I should get a whole jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Also, do you girls think we will be able to B2M for cremesheens? Im never sure what the rule is on LE lipsticks because the one time I asked they let me but I've heard girls on here say its a no go._

 
I would think we can B2M for cremesheens as I have always B2M'd for my LE lipsticks. At least - that is what Myer Adelaide do, not sure about others though?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn! I just rang Melbourne Myer MAC and they sold out all of the stuff I want!  Looks like I need to order them online RIGHT NOW!  Ladies, glitters and pigments are disappearing really quickly!

miss_bailey, you can b2m for Cremesheen apparently.

MrsMay, I just went and double-checked and all the Cremesheen lipsticks have annoying triangles next to them = L/E.  Thought I saw someone saying that they are replacing Amplified Creme?

I got Gold Mode from the Little Darlings and it is pretty.. Oh boy, I could do a whole jar of Coco Beach though!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Damn! I just rang Melbourne Myer MAC and they sold out all of the stuff I want! Looks like I need to order them online RIGHT NOW! Ladies, glitters and pigments are disappearing really quickly!

miss_bailey, you can b2m for Cremesheen apparently.

MrsMay, I just went and double-checked and all the Cremesheen lipsticks have annoying triangles next to them = L/E. Thought I saw someone saying that they are replacing Amplified Creme?

I got Gold Mode from the Little Darlings and it is pretty.. Oh boy, I could do a whole jar of Coco Beach though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I remember reading in the Overrich thread that Copperbeam was supposed to be almost identical to Coco Beach... not sure if that helps


----------



## Repunzel (Dec 4, 2008)

i went into dj's mac today to pick up metalblu and i asked about the release date of the monogram collection its the 15th of december ladies.i wanna get the 129 and sheerspark powder in commeorate,does anyone know if it will be similar to the skinfinish duos the shimmer side?.i love it,but ive run out and am looking for a great cheekbone highlight lots if shimmer.also has any1 smelled the fragrance air of style?anygood?.so on monday 15th after a dentist appointment its off to mac,so if u see a a girl with a puffy face its me lol


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks MrsMay! I only have Copperbeam in a sample ziploch bag (drives me crazy), so I could be wrong - but isn't Coco Beach a bit more pigmented and it has tiny more burgundy?  I don't know why I am being anal..

Repunzel, were you looking for Soft & Gentle MSF at DJ a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Repunzel (Dec 4, 2008)

nope.do u work there? i used to do most of my mac shopping through shopaholiques but the way the dollar has gotten it would cost me more 





. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i went in there tho the guy opened the mac release book
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, my would i like to get my hands on that.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank god, no!  Imagine working there! Whatever you get paid would straight back to David Jones.  Thought I saw you there talking to the male MUA, but obviously someone else.  Oh, real MAC book?  Lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks MrsMay! I only have Copperbeam in a sample ziploch bag (drives me crazy), so I could be wrong - but isn't Coco Beach a bit more pigmented and it has tiny more burgundy? I don't know why I am being anal..
_

 
Not too sure... I dont own both (yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but that was the impression I got from the Overrich thread


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 4, 2008)

They probably are very similar! Hmm.. Do I bother to go to the Pro store? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, does anyone know what happens to the collections that are no longer promoted?  Like I saw CoC on the website until yesterday and now it's gone.  We don't have CCO stores in Australia, so where do they go? Do they go to the airport stores?  Back to Canada?  Estee Lauder Sales? MAC heaven?


----------



## Repunzel (Dec 5, 2008)

no doubt mac heaven lol


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_They probably are very similar! Hmm.. Do I bother to go to the Pro store? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, does anyone know what happens to the collections that are no longer promoted? Like I saw CoC on the website until yesterday and now it's gone. We don't have CCO stores in Australia, so where do they go? Do they go to the airport stores? Back to Canada? Estee Lauder Sales? MAC heaven?_

 
I think I remember reading somewhere that they might be sent back to to the pro stores? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know that I managed to get a cash flow paintpot from the sydney pro store in August that I couldnt get anywhere else, but that might have just been a fluke.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_no doubt mac heaven lol_

 





That was a great fluke MrsMay!  Something like that never happens to me!  Melbourne PRO store has nothing. It is in Melbourne's trendy spot, so things disappear really quickly.  I need to really wake up and ring up the stores now to locate damn smokey palette and trio shadows, but it is so hot here today and I can't be bothered doing anything!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 5, 2008)

We are definitely lacking, I went to the MAC counter in Myer Chadstone last friday and they had no smokey pallete, no coral lips, all the dazzleglass were gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up with an Adoring Carmine red lips set from the holiday collection and that is all. Does anyone know if the Chapel St store might still have the Little Darlings pigment sets? I so want one!!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

I am still undecided on Smokey Palette, but when I realised it is sold out on MAC webstore, I rang Doncaster.  They have a few left!  Ahhh what to do?  Is it really worth $85?  Or is it better of getting three great eye shadows that I can depot & B2M.. What should I do!?!

Edited to say, I got the smokey palette afterall!  Still a few left at the Doncaster store, so get it before they disappear! It is fantastic - mixture of grays and browns.


----------



## Repunzel (Dec 5, 2008)

the monogram sheer mystery powders will be $105.00 aus.does any1 know what the price of the 129 or sheerspark powder will be....anyone?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_the monogram sheer mystery powders will be $105.00 aus.does any1 know what the price of the 129 or sheerspark powder will be....anyone?_

 
 Eeek.. *crossing Mystery Powder off my list*


----------



## Repunzel (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Eeek.. *crossing Mystery Powder off my list*_

 
it comes with a refill....heh.i got last years mystery powder model chic and i liked it.and with the refill it lasted ages.but i don't remember how much it cost.was it cheaper?meh.the compact was nice.i wont be getting this 1 because i have enough powder of diff kinds to powder a small village lol.i recently bought mufe hd powder and don't think much of it,but i'll use it dammit.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey, you are still up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know it comes with a refil, but I think I would rather get Hello Kitty mystery powder..  

I didn't like MUFE HD powder in the beginning, but it is growing on me!


----------



## lian_qiu (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_They probably are very similar! Hmm.. Do I bother to go to the Pro store? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, does anyone know what happens to the collections that are no longer promoted?  Like I saw CoC on the website until yesterday and now it's gone.  We don't have CCO stores in Australia, so where do they go? Do they go to the airport stores?  Back to Canada?  Estee Lauder Sales? MAC heaven?_

 
There are Estee Lauder staff stores in Melbourne and Sydney. But u need a pass to get in


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow you guys don't sleep. I might have to go to doncaster then, but I'm not sure if I want to spend $85 coz I have *so* many eye shadows and most of the smokey pallete is probably dupeable.. the MAC website says that the cool pigment set is sold out, I should probably ring Chapel st and not just go there coz parking sucks hehe.

As for the mystery powder, thats big bucks for just a powder, so until I see it I am undecided!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Wow you guys don't sleep. I might have to go to doncaster then, but I'm not sure if I want to spend $85 coz I have *so* many eye shadows and most of the smokey pallete is probably dupeable.. the MAC website says that the cool pigment set is sold out, I should probably ring Chapel st and not just go there coz parking sucks hehe.

As for the mystery powder, thats big bucks for just a powder, so until I see it I am undecided!_

 
 I am a nightowl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry simplyenchantin, I was so busy yapping with MUA, totally forgot to ask about Little Darlings. I got many eyeshadows too, but not in Browns and Grays. Now I have the Smokey Palette, that will fulfill all my gray needs lol.
Yeah, ring the store. Unfortunately, they won't hold anything from the Holiday range, so once you know the availablity, you have to go and get it quickly! 

Anyone looking for Barbie Loves MAC doll?  A little bird told me Melbourne PRO store found a couple of dolls sitting at the back


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 5, 2008)

That's okay sam! I keep telling myself that the more stuff I want that is sold out, the more money I save lol! I'm heading to chadstone with my mum soon to check out the new collections


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 6, 2008)

Ahh I got Gilded Ash Metal X, its SO pretty and ive been wearing it a bit, im very pleased with it. I also got cocomotion and spiritualize. I really need to stop buying MAC and start buying christmas presents, stupid monogram collection!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Ahh I got Gilded Ash Metal X, its SO pretty and ive been wearing it a bit, im very pleased with it. I also got cocomotion and spiritualize. I really need to stop buying MAC and start buying christmas presents, stupid monogram collection!_

 
 Once I saw Reflects Bronze, all other Metal-x pigments look bleh to me, but I still bought Spritualize anyway! I am a bit slow when it comes to buying stuff though. When I realize I want something, it is either sold out or the collection is over!


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am a nightowl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry simplyenchantin, I was so busy yapping with MUA, totally forgot to ask about Little Darlings. I got many eyeshadows too, but not in Browns and Grays. Now I have the Smokey Palette, that will fulfill all my gray needs lol.
Yeah, ring the store. Unfortunately, they won't hold anything from the Holiday range, so once you know the availablity, you have to go and get it quickly! 

Anyone looking for Barbie Loves MAC doll? A little bird told me Melbourne PRO store found a couple of dolls sitting at the back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I called this morning about the BLMac Doll and I think I spoke to Sarah - she said she didn't have any instock and isn't sure where they were shipped off too...


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_I called this morning about the BLMac Doll and I think I spoke to Sarah - she said she didn't have any instock and isn't sure where they were shipped off too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Oh I am sorry! Dee told me on Friday that they found them and if I wanted one, it was $85! Perhaps they decided to keep them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow that's an expensive doll!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Once I saw Reflects Bronze, all other Metal-x pigments look bleh to me, but I still bought Spritualize anyway! I am a bit slow when it comes to buying stuff though. When I realize I want something, it is either sold out or the collection is over!_

 
We sound so alike! I loved the Reflects Bronze too but I probably wouldn't use it enough.. I ended up getting Metalblu, Forged Rose and Verdigris coz I always decide too late into a collection that I like something and then it's sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I let my favourite MUA talk me into buying all three hehe.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Wow that's an expensive doll!



We sound so alike! I loved the Reflects Bronze too but I probably wouldn't use it enough.. I ended up getting Metalblu, Forged Rose and Verdigris coz I always decide too late into a collection that I like something and then it's sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I let my favourite MUA talk me into buying all three hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so glad I am not the only one, simplyenchantin!  It is annoying how MAC Australia website decided to do the spring clean and got rid of all the old collections, without putting them in Bye-Byes (or ask me first lol). Today I asked my MUA about Starflash Grand Entrance and she opened the old LE draw and showed me all the stuff they have been keeping in there. Instead of keeping them there, they should pass them onto MAC royal customers like us!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ohh how are you planning to wear your Metalblu?  I got everything except Metalblu.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am so glad I am not the only one, simplyenchantin! It is annoying how MAC Australia website decided to do the spring clean and got rid of all the old collections, without putting them in Bye-Byes (or ask me first lol). Today I asked my MUA about Starflash Grand Entrance and she opened the old LE draw and showed me all the stuff they have been keeping in there. Instead of keeping them there, they should pass them onto MAC royal customers like us!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ohh how are you planning to wear your Metalblu? I got everything except Metalblu._

 
Haha yeah you're not the only one  I'm still annoyed about the cool pigment set, I've been convinced that it's sold out everywhere.

I found a jar of oldish LE collections testers and the MUA said they still have some bits and peices of emanuel ungaro and stuff that they can still sell.

As for the eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a bit weird, I just decided that I liked those three colours together so I asked my MUA if it'd be too weird and she actually came up with something nice! She put Forged Rose all over the lid kind of as a base, then patted the Metalblu into the corner of my eye and into my crease and then used the Verdigris as a liner.. it was a bit colourful but the colours are fairly sheer so it looked okay! A bit of mascara certainly finished it well.

My mum got Gilded Ash and it looked super awesome as a base under Satin Taupe as well, so most likely I'll use them as bases with similar colours on top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I just love blues, when I experiment a bit more with it I'll let you know what works for me.. I might try Metalblu with Freshwater and Parrot or some other teal-ish colours. Hope that helps!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh Ungaro is not that old, but I saw Neo Sci Fi stuff!

Have you tried DJ, simplyenchantin? If I can't find stuff at Myer Melbourne, DJ  next door has it.

Hmm.. You are not convincing me to get Metalblu!!!! I didn't get it last year and I am not getting it this year either!!  But then I might change my mind again, if I see your FOTD heehee


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ 
Hmm.. You are not convincing me to get Metalblu!!!! I didn't get it last year and I am not getting it this year either!! But then I might change my mind again, if I see your FOTD heehee_

 
hehehe... Sambibabe is _so_ going to end up getting Metalblu!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stay strong!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

I know!! I have no self-control, when it comes to MAC!  Did you get Metal Blu, too, MrsMay?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ Nope, I am boycotting all of the MetalX's


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you suuuuure MrsMay? Gilded Ash would look great on you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What about Cremesheen?  Monogram will be released at DJ this week grrr


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Are you suuuuure MrsMay? Gilded Ash would look great on you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What about Cremesheen? Monogram will be released at DJ this week grrr_

 
I looked at them, and reminded myself that these babies crease!!!!!

I also looked at cremesheen, and the only colour I actually liked was Brave Red, and my MA is holding that for me so I can B2M for that this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regarding Monogram, I think I have managed to talk myself out of that whole collection...


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

I have so many primers and bases, so I will have to see if this year's formula is any better.. 

Wow.. you like dark lips, right?


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I looked at them, and reminded myself that these babies crease!!!!!

I also looked at cremesheen, and the only colour I actually liked was Brave Red, and my MA is holding that for me so I can B2M for that this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regarding Monogram, I think I have managed to talk myself out of that whole collection..._

 
Well done - I admire your strength! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brave Red would look stunning on you!! They're great lipsticks!!

I love the look of Metalblu - but it's just not worth it - Metal X just doesn't do it for me!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow.. you like dark lips, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, I love my red lippies, but I dont wear them that often, perhaps once a fortnight or so?  Maaaaaaaaybe once a week if I'm lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Well done - I admire your strength! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brave Red would look stunning on you!! They're great lipsticks!!

I love the look of Metalblu - but it's just not worth it - Metal X just doesn't do it for me!_

 
aww thanks!  I did like the opacity, but wasnt impressed by most of the colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Metalblu does look stunning (as did Gilded Ash, Verdigris and Gold Spice) however I have absolutely no time for something that is probably going to crease on me!  I put up with creasing for waaaaaaaaaaay too long until I found UDPP!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought a Ben Nye palette from ebay today and she also had Mehron pastel palette for $39.00. Spectrolite said Metal x shadows don't crease with Mehron base, so I am going to try!


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 8, 2008)

I love red lipstick, i think i might give a MAC one a go, i have bare slimshine and it doesnt hurt my lips too much but doesn't stay on.

I'm feeling pretty good about avoiding the upcoming collections none really interest me.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I love red lipstick, i think i might give a MAC one a go, i have bare slimshine and it doesnt hurt my lips too much but doesn't stay on.

I'm feeling pretty good about avoiding the upcoming collections none really interest me._

 
 How about MAC prep&prime for lips?  Or even tinted lip moisturizer?


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 8, 2008)

Is Monogram Dj's exclusive?
If so thats so annoying the DJ's by me doesnt have a MAC so I'll have to go into the city. I dont really like buying online unless I've already seen the products IRL cause those swatches they use are rubbish.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Is Monogram Dj's exclusive?
If so thats so annoying the DJ's by me doesnt have a MAC so I'll have to go into the city. I dont really like buying online unless I've already seen the products IRL cause those swatches they use are rubbish._

 
 Apparently! I only got lip products online, but I am going to see sheerspark powders at DJ this weekend. Don't think I will get any though.


----------



## redjellybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

So is monogram at DJ's now. I really want the lipstick & i'm going into the CBD tonight


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redjellybeans* 

 
_So is monogram at DJ's now. I really want the lipstick & i'm going into the CBD tonight_

 
It won't be out till next week. I will put a swatch of two lipsticks and two lipglasses later, if that helps.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 9, 2008)

I picked up cocomotion pigment the other day when i was at chaddy. I really like it with nanogold in the inner corner, then it all over the lid and gold mode (the darker colour in the warm or cool pgiment sets) in the crease and then a matte white highlighter.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 9, 2008)

Just got my Monogram lipstuff. Love the gold outer packaging, but I am not sure about the lipstick casing!

Lipglasses are amazing.  Posh life is like fuschia with gold pearls, Identity is baby pink with gold pearls. They are not sticky as Dazzleglass, so if you don't like the stickiness of Dazzleglasses- you will love these!  

I am not sure about the lipsticks.  The colours are really pretty, but they are really soft and sheer. They remind me the texture of Estee Lauder free lipsticks you get in the gift packs! I had to go over 2-3 times to get the colours on my lips and my lips are quite pigmented.







More pics at the Swatch thread:
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-monogra...v-08-a-115075/


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How about MAC prep&prime for lips?  Or even tinted lip moisturizer?_

 
I haven't tried them but I'm sure they would, i was so surprised slimshines didn't (though they do have a tingle to them). I even find blistex irritates my lips.

Oh i just spent $85 on CE.... 30% sale got me lol.


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_







_

 
ohhh myyyy... those are just amazing... thank you...

i'm lemming the 'identity'.... ^^

do you have any idea how much will it be???
is it really really sparkly?? or just shimmery...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I haven't tried them but I'm sure they would, i was so surprised slimshines didn't (though they do have a tingle to them). I even find blistex irritates my lips.

Oh i just spent $85 on CE.... 30% sale got me lol._

 
i just spent $60 on CE too..... getting the Fafi lippies and N-collection lippies.... ^^


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ I spent $75 there too, thanks to MrsMay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are welcome myystiqueen! Think of Identity as Baby Sparkle Dazzleglass with gold pearls. Because Identity doesn't have bluish violet pearls like Baby Sparkle, it looks 'warmer'.  I can see more of Identity on my pigmented lips than Baby Sparkle.


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 9, 2008)

oh wow... that sounds great... ^^

hmmmm.... will there still be something left for me on the second day?? cause i don't think i can make it on monday.... >.<

i heard that the tube is bigger than a regular lipglass.....


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 10, 2008)

So DJ's on monday for monogram?
Is it coming out on the site?


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 10, 2008)

yup yup.... it's out on monday...

not sure if it's coming out on the site though.....


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh is it Monday now? The guy said 'next week', but he didn't know which date. Yes myystiqueen, monogram lipglasses are the same size as dazzleglasses.

Edited to say: myystiqueen was right about the release date = Monday.  Information from David Jones :David Jones

I love the lipglosses so much, I think I am going to get Distinguised as well!


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh is it Monday now? The guy said 'next week', but he didn't know which date. Yes myystiqueen, monogram lipglasses are the same size as dazzleglasses.

Edited to say: myystiqueen was right about the release date = Monday.  Information from David Jones :David Jones

I love the lipglosses so much, I think I am going to get Distinguised as well!_

 
oohhh.... are you coming on monday??
not sure if i'm going to be able to make it.... >.<


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_oohhh.... are you coming on monday??
not sure if i'm going to be able to make it.... >.<_

 
 No, I have to work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to the city on Sunday though and hopefully I can convice MUA to give me the preview.. Otherwise, I will just have to order it online. BTW, have you got your CE order yet?


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No, I have to work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to the city on Sunday though and hopefully I can convice MUA to give me the preview.. Otherwise, I will just have to order it online. BTW, have you got your CE order yet?_

 
ahhh... yea... hope there are still heaps left...

not yet.... i ordered from CE before and i got it in 2 days.... hmmm...

what did you order??


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 
_what did you order??_

 
 Good question! I had to think about that one..  Bio green e/s, pink freeze e/s, strawbaby l/s and mutiny pigment. What about you?
I got free express shipping, but what's the point of it, when they don't ship out asap? LOL.. Whereas my Ben Nye & Mehron palettes, I got them the next day.


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Good question! I had to think about that one..  Bio green e/s, pink freeze e/s, strawbaby l/s and mutiny pigment. What about you?
I got free express shipping, but what's the point of it, when they don't ship out asap? LOL.. Whereas my Ben Nye & Mehron palettes, I got them the next day._

 
hmm.. i ordered fafi l/g in Sugar Trace, fafi l/s in Utterly Frivolous and 4N l/s... ^^

lol yea you're right.... btw, where did you get Ben Nye palette??


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 11, 2008)

Speaking of devil.. I got my CE order today! Everything looks great, except the Pink Freeze refil pan. It came with a few scratches, but for $13, I can live with that!

I got the Ben Nye palette from an Aust. ebay seller. $79.99 for the 12 colour set! Ben Nye shadows are amazing..  Anyway, she also sells Mehron palettes as well.
BEN NYE Lumiere 12 Colour Palette - Profesional Makeup - eBay, Eye Shadow, Makeup, Beauty, Health. (end time 02-Jan-09 20:52:53 AEDST)


----------



## Repunzel (Dec 12, 2008)

monogram is up on the mac site but no brushes.and thats what i'm interested in,is australia getting them?maybe on monday at dj's? i don't want to go all the way to the city if thay don't have them,so if any1 knows tell me


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ I guess the fastest way to find out is to call the store. Not that I was going to buy them, but we should have brushes available in Australia!  I can't believe All Mine is sold out!!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay, I just pulled Distinguished out of my cart! $53, when it is just like Dazzleglass with gold pearls?  No thanks.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 12, 2008)

I got my CE purchase today too yay. I got Claire de lune e/s, crystral e/s pan, filament e/s pan and blue herizon. I did also order Big T but they didn't have any left.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Ohhh Filament!  My Filament e/s is like 5 years old and it is in 'grain' form.  Same as Pink Freeze e/s. Don't know what I did to them!


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Speaking of devil.. I got my CE order today! Everything looks great, except the Pink Freeze refil pan. It came with a few scratches, but for $13, I can live with that!

I got the Ben Nye palette from an Aust. ebay seller. $79.99 for the 12 colour set! Ben Nye shadows are amazing..  Anyway, she also sells Mehron palettes as well.
BEN NYE Lumiere 12 Colour Palette - Profesional Makeup - eBay, Eye Shadow, Makeup, Beauty, Health. (end time 02-Jan-09 20:52:53 AEDST)_

 
ahhh... just got home and received a note in the mail informing that i have a package... but the concierge is not here so i might have to wait for tomorrow.... hope it's from CE... ^^ i also placed some order from smartpoppy so not sure which one it is from..

and thanks for the info... ^^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay, I just pulled Distinguished out of my cart! $53, when it is just like Dazzleglass with gold pearls? No thanks._

 
ohhh myy.... $53 for a lipgloss??? aahhh.. as much as i love the packaging and the color,, i'll skip that one..... >.<


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_ahhh... just got home and received a note in the mail informing that i have a package... but the concierge is not here so i might have to wait for tomorrow.... hope it's from CE... ^^ i also placed some order from smartpoppy so not sure which one it is from..
ohhh myy.... $53 for a lipgloss??? aahhh.. as much as i love the packaging and the color,, i'll skip that one..... >.<_

 






Yay for the package!
Yeah.. I couldn't believe it. I got mine for $40 landed.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 13, 2008)

hmmmm seems like the monogram stuff is expensive, skipping that then


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 13, 2008)

Is anyone able to confirm this? A friend called pro chapel st and spoke to one of the guys there - he apparently  said there were going to be 7 perm Creamsheen... I thought maybe they're only per for Pro? has anyone else heard this?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Is anyone able to confirm this? A friend called pro chapel st and spoke to one of the guys there - he apparently said there were going to be 7 perm Creamsheen... I thought maybe they're only per for Pro? has anyone else heard this?_

 
I asked my MUA about this too and she said Cremesheen is LE now, but they will be permanent next year. Just like how Dazzleglass is LE, but they will become permanent next year as well.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone know what the sheerspark powders from Monogram are like?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 14, 2008)

I got to have a little peek at the Chilli collection yesterday and thank god, finally there is one collection I would pass! It was very pretty, but too 'washed out' and pale for my liking. I wouldn't mind the felt tip eyeliner though, but better not. Is anyone getting anything from Chilli collection?

Here is another offer from MAC, if anyone is interested. Little Darlings lipglosses are back in stock:

You picked them.. MAC top sellers. Your faves for Christmas 2008!
Free Shipping with any products from the following Christmas collections
Passions of Red
Adoring Carmine
Passionately Red
Little Darlings
Kids helping kids

Offer code: MACGIFTS


----------



## Repunzel (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I got to have a little peek at the Chilli collection yesterday and thank god, finally there is one collection I would pass! It was very pretty, but too 'washed out' and pale for my liking. I wouldn't mind the felt tip eyeliner though, but better not. Is anyone getting anything from Chilli collection?

Here is another offer from MAC, if anyone is interested. Little Darlings lipglosses are back in stock:

You picked them.. MAC top sellers. Your faves for Christmas 2008!
Free Shipping with any products from the following Christmas collections
Passions of Red
Adoring Carmine
Passionately Red
Little Darlings
Kids helping kids

Offer code: MACGIFTS_

 
i''ll get a l/g or 2, maybe e/s.i called up djs today about monogram, and were not getting the brushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 15, 2008)

^^Gosh, that sucks!!  I told my friend to get the brushes (she collects brushes!)grrr..


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Anyone know what the sheerspark powders from Monogram are like?_

 
I had a little play with them today in David Jones. I really like the packaging. The little mirrored compact they come in is really cute and good quality. I was skeptical about the powders initially but after trying them on my skin I was actually pleasantly surprised. They are really pretty and would make great highlighters. There is some shimmer to them but not overly chunky glitter. I really liked Personal Touch most of all.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I got to have a little peek at the Chilli collection yesterday and thank god, finally there is one collection I would pass! It was very pretty, but too 'washed out' and pale for my liking. I wouldn't mind the felt tip eyeliner though, but better not. Is anyone getting anything from Chilli collection?
_

 
I am definately getting that eyeliner!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will possibly be able to pass on the other eyeshadows... will have to check them out in person first...


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I had a little play with them today in David Jones. I really like the packaging. The little mirrored compact they come in is really cute and good quality. I was skeptical about the powders initially but after trying them on my skin I was actually pleasantly surprised. They are really pretty and would make great highlighters. There is some shimmer to them but not overly chunky glitter. I really liked Personal Touch most of all. _

 
Damn. I was really hoping someone would say they suck so i wouldnt be tempted to buy. I think I want Old English AND Personal Touch.
Also, with the powder, what is that for? Like what is it like? Sheer Pressed Powder or...? I just dont know what I would use it for.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I am definately getting that eyeliner!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will possibly be able to pass on the other eyeshadows... will have to check them out in person first..._

 
I use the Shiseido one which as I can tell is pretty much the same thing except for the Shiseido one you can buy refill cartridges.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I am definately getting that eyeliner!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will possibly be able to pass on the other eyeshadows... will have to check them out in person first..._

 
I've got the Japanese one too and I will have to see if MAC one is worth paying $$ (would assume it will be between $30 and $40?).  Yes, MrsMay.. Have to save up for the hair collection!  

I need to ask this.. someone please tell me why I need sheerspark powders, when I can just use eyeshadows, MSFs and pigments for the highlight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not being a smartass, but I just don't know what sheerspark powders are for.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe we should boycott MAC for awhile!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC US is offering 25% off Holiday kits - how come we don't get that!!!!


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw that on youtube and a few of the blogs I follow, so unfair! We get nothing and we pay more.
Although I dont know if I could boycott...


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, people say MAC is offering sale, because the sale is slow in US. Obviously MAC Aus has no problem with sales-wise.. Although some MUAs have been saying it has been quiet.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 16, 2008)

They probably have been quieter than usual but just havent felt the need for a sle yet, to be honest i dont think it will happen. We just dont get the same amount of stock as the US get and therefore have less to sell.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think it will happen either! Well, I am not planning to boycott MAC until after HK & Creme Team at least..


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 16, 2008)

HAHAH! By then there will be something else to not boycott over,


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ Yeah, I was looking at Double Dazzle Double Lash thing coming out in May..  I have to get that, because I love Dazzle Lash so much!  How are you going with Fibre Wig?

My inbox is overloaded with emails offering discounts, but MAC is only offering free shipping (better than nothing I guess).  I had Seasonal Peach nail lacquer in my cart and it is sold out!  Damn


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 17, 2008)

I have given up on Fibre Wig. Just not special enough and im currently loving my Maybelline Define-A-Line with my Shu lash curler.
I was just really bad and did two big online orders, one from MAC and one from Mecca. They are going straight under the christmas tree when they arrive.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 17, 2008)

There are so many mixed reviews on this Fibre wig mascara!  
Ooooohhhh.. What did you order? I ordered some Pearlglide backups!


----------



## georgi (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone know when Chill will be released here?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *georgi* 

 
_Does anyone know when Chill will be released here?_

 
My usual MA said today that Chill and Dame Edna will be released together on the 14th of January


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_My usual MA said today that Chill and Dame Edna will be released together on the 14th of January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Taking too long as usual :insert booing smiley here:


----------



## georgi (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Taking too long as usual :insert booing smiley here:_

 
Agreed, but maybe its also good to have a little time to regroup after Xmas!


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_There are so many mixed reviews on this Fibre wig mascara!  
Ooooohhhh.. What did you order? I ordered some Pearlglide backups!_

 
ALOT! haha
from MAC:
Silver Fog Pigment
2 Sheerspark Powders (commemorate and Old Enlgish)
The SE Kabuki
2 Monogram Lipglossses (Distinguised and Identity)
pencil Sharpener
Foundation Pump
Wedge and Esperesso e/s

from MECCA
philosophy hope in a jar
philosophy purity made simple foaming cleanser
NARS Yachiyo brush
NARS e/s Duo (cant remember the name)
2 NARS eyeshadow single (again cant remember the names)
The deepthroat and striptease set
Im sure theres stuff that I cant remember but mecca doesnt save your orders and my email is acting up so I cant check!
But thats me done for christmas.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *georgi* 

 
_Agreed, but maybe its also good to have a little time to regroup after Xmas!_

 
 Haha! The problem is I just can't wait.. That's why I get the most stuff from the states (and cheaper too).

Oh my, miss_bailey!!! Never mind the MAC stuff, but your Mecca list is a definite drool worthy (well, except whatever eyeshadows you ordered!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Especially, NARS Yachiyo brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When I saw a Mecca girl using that brush on me, I thought 'one hell of fugly brush' lol


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 18, 2008)

Hahaha I saw Rae Morris use it somewhere and thought IT WILL BE MINE!
Also hows your Blue Primer going?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ Let me know how you go with the brush!  It really reminds me of.. that talking toilet brush thing in Hey Hey It's Saturday, which I can't think of the name (obvioulsy not that important lol).

Blue primer is great!  I can at least see the difference with the blue one, because the green one didn't do much.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 19, 2008)

My MAC came today while i was out and now its wrapped and under the tree, would have liked to have a peek but mum says no. haha oh well.

So what are you ladies planning on getting (if anything) from Chill and Dame Edna? I dont think Ill be getting much, although this is what I always say, for me the list so far is 
Chill:
Arctic Grey e/s
Apres-ski e/s
Mont Black e/s

Dame Edna:
Wisteria Eye Trio
What a Dame! powder


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 19, 2008)

Whhhhat!! I haven't received my MAC order yet! (And I am so opening mine).

I ordered two lipglasses from Chill collection and everything from Dame Edna, except the nail lacquers.


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_ALOT! haha
from MAC:
Silver Fog Pigment
2 Sheerspark Powders (commemorate and Old Enlgish)
The SE Kabuki
2 Monogram Lipglossses (Distinguised and Identity)
pencil Sharpener
Foundation Pump
Wedge and Esperesso e/s

from MECCA
philosophy hope in a jar
philosophy purity made simple foaming cleanser
NARS Yachiyo brush
NARS e/s Duo (cant remember the name)
2 NARS eyeshadow single (again cant remember the names)
The deepthroat and striptease set
Im sure theres stuff that I cant remember but mecca doesnt save your orders and my email is acting up so I cant check!
But thats me done for christmas._

 
ohhhhh wow... thats A LOT... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_My MAC came today while i was out and now its wrapped and under the tree, would have liked to have a peek but mum says no. haha oh well.

So what are you ladies planning on getting (if anything) from Chill and Dame Edna? I dont think Ill be getting much, although this is what I always say, for me the list so far is 
Chill:
Arctic Grey e/s
Apres-ski e/s
Mont Black e/s

Dame Edna:
Wisteria Eye Trio
What a Dame! powder_

 
i think i'll skip Chill and go for Dame Edna instead :

What A Dame! powder
Splendid l/g

i think that's all...

i'm waiting for the HK.....


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 19, 2008)

SO! excited for HK. My best friend just gave me my Christmas present: $100 myer gift card and she wrote in the card "To feed your MAC addiction!" hahha she knows me too well. She said she was just gonna buy me MAC but figured it was safer to just get the gift card.

And sambi: It usually only takes two days cause I live in Sydney and thats where the MAC warehouse is. I got it in the spcial MAC giftbox (i thought free shipping so I might as well) and it came in TWO boxes. hahaha im too excited for christmas.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 19, 2008)

By the way guys I was wondering if Dame Edna will be released at all stores in Aus? I remember Heatherette was super super limited and by the time I got to the store that stocked it all the trios and both beauty powders were gone.
Also Its not on the US site?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_By the way guys I was wondering if Dame Edna will be released at all stores in Aus? I remember Heatherette was super super limited and by the time I got to the store that stocked it all the trios and both beauty powders were gone.
Also Its not on the US site?_

 
I know Dame Edna will be released at Myers....


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 19, 2008)

Dame Edna and Chill won't be released here until mid January. My MUA suggested to be at the launch night to grab everything, especially HK collection.  The official launch date for Dame Edna in US is not until 26th of December though.. I think US stores do have them a week before 26th, which should be today!

BTW.. wow about your $100 voucher, miss_bailey!  Hubby scored Myer $50 today, so I just got back from MAC.  Apparently MAC at Myer stores open till 12am tonight and my MUA asked me to come by, if I wanted some eye make-over. Hmmm.. maybe I should have stayed, but the longer I stayed there, the more I spend money!


----------



## lara (Dec 19, 2008)

Dame Edna is out Jan 12th.


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Dame Edna is out Jan 12th._

 
ohhh.... cool!!!!! ^^

thanks for the info..

i'll be sure to grab everything i need @ launch night....


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 19, 2008)

What about BBR? I think thats gonna be the budget killer this year. 
Anyone have a clue about when that will be out here?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_What about BBR? I think thats gonna be the budget killer this year. 
Anyone have a clue about when that will be out here?_

 
Yeah, now I am gearing more towards BBR than HK.. Since it is coming out in Jan in US, wouldn't it be released in Feb here?  Just before HK?


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 19, 2008)

That would make sense If MAC release these on the same day here I will die.
And then I will grimace and bear it.
I was looking at HK today in detail and I think really there is only a couple of things I'll get (of what I've seen so far). I dont want any of the pallettes because I never use them when there packaged like that, I was hoping it would just be a normal quad, plus the colours arent really my thing. BBR I know i want all the MSF's and a couple of the eyeshadows. AND all the brushes. I love me some brushes.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 20, 2008)

I think HK eyeshadows are dupable, but I am getting those anyway. I am not crazy about the packaging either, but if I don't get them, I will regret later!  I might get:
* all of the lipsticks and lipglasses (I am a lipstick junkie)
* all of the pigments and glitters (If I haven't got them already)
* One of the beauty powders
* Two Dazzleglasses from HK Kouture ( these come with Swarovski crystals)
* One of the mystery powder (now this will be expensive)
* A purse mirror
Lucky my birthday is in March


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not looking forward to any of the collections coming out


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_That would make sense If MAC release these on the same day here I will die.
And then I will grimace and bear it.
I was looking at HK today in detail and I think really there is only a couple of things I'll get (of what I've seen so far). I dont want any of the pallettes because I never use them when there packaged like that, I was hoping it would just be a normal quad, plus the colours arent really my thing. BBR I know i want all the MSF's and a couple of the eyeshadows. AND all the brushes. I love me some brushes._

 
hhmmm..... BBR brushes are just too cute..... i have to get it... but i think only the face brush.... as for the MSF.... i don't know if i'm able to choose one out of the three.... >.< all of them are just perfect...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I think HK eyeshadows are dupable, but I am getting those anyway. I am not crazy about the packaging either, but if I don't get them, I will regret later! I might get:
* all of the lipsticks and lipglasses (I am a lipstick junkie)
* all of the pigments and glitters (If I haven't got them already)
* One of the beauty powders
* Two Dazzleglasses from HK Kouture ( these come with Swarovski crystals)
* One of the mystery powder (now this will be expensive)
* A purse mirror
Lucky my birthday is in March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
woohoo.. that's a lot..
i think i'm only going for :
- 3-4 lip products
- one of the beauty powders
- 1-2 dazzleglasses that come with swarovski...
- purse mirror
and perhaps some of the bag and other accessories... ^^


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 20, 2008)

Does anyone know when there will be any launch parties going on for any of the upcoming collections? I really want to go to one.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 21, 2008)

I've never been to any of the launch parties, I'd love to go to one.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 21, 2008)

IMHO, the launch parties are a bit of a a joke unless you go to a pro store. Dont bother at the counters. You get to see the products early and maybe get the chance of purchase, thats the only benefit really.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Does anyone know when there will be any launch parties going on for any of the upcoming collections? I really want to go to one._

 
You either visit or ring the store close to the release date (for release dates of collections, you better check back here often lol) and they just invite you. Or get to know MUA at the MAC stores, ask them to take your details, then they will ring you up with information about upcoming launch nights, etc.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

miss_bailey, go and open your MAC order! I just got mine and it has extra goodies!!~

Just kidding. I just opened mine, and I was trying to get you to open your box, before Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I checked all the wrappers, just in case though!


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_miss_bailey, go and open your MAC order! I just got mine and it has extra goodies!!~

Just kidding. I just opened mine, and I was trying to get you to open your box, before Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I checked all the wrappers, just in case though!_

 
My eyes lit up no joke.
hahaha my mum would murder me!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_IMHO, the launch parties are a bit of a a joke unless you go to a pro store. Dont bother at the counters. You get to see the products early and maybe get the chance of purchase, thats the only benefit really._

 
I actually like the launch parties at my local counter...

They have them after hours in Myers and the last one I went to (colour forms) had nibblies, champagne etc and the MA's were available to do makeovers etc.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_My eyes lit up no joke.
hahaha my mum would murder me!!_

 
I tried to think of more substantial BS than 'extra goodies', but that might have gotten me into a trouble
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I think I am too spoilt by Korean cosmetic companies.. Everytime I order something, they gave me free makeup bags, lollies, mirror, socks, mascara, felt tip eyeliners, pencil liners, lipglosses, socks, hair accessories, skincare samples, cotton wipes, mask sheets.. LOL.. Now it has become a habit of me to check all the wrappers and packaging for the freebies.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 22, 2008)

I demand freebies! Im actually hoping everything is there because I ordered Silver Fog Pigment but the day I sent the order I checked the site and it wasn't on there. Hopefully they can find one somewhere to send me or I'll cry. I need a silver pigment dammit! It happened to me last time with Your Ladyship too...

And MrsMay, the ones I have been to its been on thursdays so late night shopping and the whole store is still open so regular people that havent even paid can see the demos too. It gave me the shits and since I have sworn to never do it again. I wish my experiences were like yours though!!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

I was hoping there would be a MAC postcard at least
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When I placed my order, I saw Silver Fog too.  Let me know if you didn't get it.. I can check that out at the Pro store with my next trip there..

Oh, now I see where you are coming from.. I think the Melbourne store did the launch night after 6pm, so no passerbys could join in..


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm i'm too far away to go to one anyway, the last train home leaves at 6:30pm grrrrrrr stupid messed up public transport. All this BS about improving it is a liar lol.... all the funding/improvements are for geelong and of course ballarat.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 23, 2008)

I was trying to be good today whilst christmas shopping but acidently somehow managed to pick up NARS blade runner e/s duo (i just wanted the green side it drives me mad) and Ravishing Cremesheen. Which I am thinking of selling cause once I put it on realised it isnt really for me.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 23, 2008)

^^  I love how you said 'accidentally managed to pick up..' LOL..  
Are you sure about Ravishing?  I am NC20-25 and love Ravishing & Miss Dynamite together.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe Ill try that combo. Im just more of a neutral lip person (pinks and light peaches) I thought ravishing might be nice but I think its too dark for me. My sister laughed in my face when I asked her what she thought.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 24, 2008)

LOL @ your sister laughing at you, even though it wasn't very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ravishing was my first Cremesheen purchase. I just jumped in and bought it without swatching it on.  Don't you think it is a winter shade? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe because I got it during the winter here and wore it with peachy cheeks, and woolly jumpers!

Woohoo!! Just got my Christmas present! Well, I got them for myself (how sad).. A whole bunch of Make Up Forever samples and 50 sheets of Collagen masks!  My face will be nicely plumped out while these last!   My parents also came and dropped $100 for Xmas present.  They said they didn't know what to get for me (doh) and hubby. Should I do the right thing and tell him about $100?


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 24, 2008)

Hmmmm I'm evil and would be very tempted to just buy mac with it but the guilt would kill me.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 24, 2008)

LOL.. While I was at the post office, hubby came back early and saw $100! It is still all mine and is going to the Pro store.  Yay!!  *Have a Merry Christmas, everyone!!!*


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 25, 2008)

Good on him for knowing what the right thing to do is.
I opened up all my goodies this morning. Mecca forgot an item though and I had to email them this morning which was a pain. Also I HATE the monogram sheerspark powders and want to return them, there so chalky  and not pigmented and gross, not worth the money at all! I emailed MAC and asked if its possible. The packaing is so pretty though. But heavy.

My new love is the Yachiyo NARS brush and Albatros highlighter, LOVE.
hope everyones xmas was good and merry.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 25, 2008)

Did you swatch the Sheerspark powders? If you did, can you still return them? I hope you do.. 

Damn, so those ugly Yachiyo brushes do work? I might have to go to Mecca and check it out, but I don't really like checking stuff out at Mecca..


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 25, 2008)

oh god I know so exspensive! The brush IS kinda ugly but it cups the cheek so well and really picks up colour well. I usually use the 129 but I am liking it more than that.
I did swatch them, thats how I know they suck! I havent gotten a reply yet so we'll see. Im jealous of people in America who can just be like yeah I didnt like it and get a refund so easily.


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 25, 2008)

uhm... i'm new to this whole MAC collection thingy so i have no idea when they usually launch each collection.... say morning, afternoon or late evening....??


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_oh god I know so exspensive! The brush IS kinda ugly but it cups the cheek so well and really picks up colour well. I usually use the 129 but I am liking it more than that.
I did swatch them, thats how I know they suck! I havent gotten a reply yet so we'll see. Im jealous of people in America who can just be like yeah I didnt like it and get a refund so easily._

 
 I emailed them once and never got the reply.. Wouldn't it faster to contact them by 1800 number, but then no one will be there until Monday?  I agree about the sucky refund/exchange system here.. 

Hmm, how much was Yachiyo brush? When a girl used it on me, she twirl it inside the blush, like how you would make a fairyfloss.. I remember the colours on my cheeks were strong too, but then my cheeks always look better, when MUA apply blushes on for me.  Maybe I need a better brush


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_uhm... i'm new to this whole MAC collection thingy so i have no idea when they usually launch each collection.... say morning, afternoon or late evening....??_

 
 Evening.. Usually 6 or 6:30pm.. Melbourne anyway, not sure about other states..


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 26, 2008)

Merry Xmas Everyone!!

A little off topic - but I brought a pan eyeshadow today and it's gone up in price! Has anyone else noticed this? When did this happen?


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 26, 2008)

Huh..... price rise.... nooooooooooooooooo..... ok yes just a little dramatic lol.

At lady at the Mecca at chadstone just attacked me with blush last time i went, i really hate how MUA apply blush on me.

How is Albatros, I really want a highlighter that looks natural.


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Evening.. Usually 6 or 6:30pm.. Melbourne anyway, not sure about other states.._

 
thanks for the info

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Merry Xmas Everyone!!

A little off topic - but I brought a pan eyeshadow today and it's gone up in price! Has anyone else noticed this? When did this happen?_

 
for real?? how much has it risen?? geee...

another 'a little off topic'... i just checked mac @ indonesia and the e/s (pot one) costs Rp190.000,00 = AU$25 = one pan e/s @ aussie... booo!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Huh..... price rise.... nooooooooooooooooo..... ok yes just a little dramatic lol.

At lady at the Mecca at chadstone just attacked me with blush last time i went, i really hate how MUA apply blush on me.

How is Albatros, I really want a highlighter that looks natural._

 
i heard the upcoming Highlighting Powder from Dame Edna is a good highlighter....


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Merry Xmas Everyone!!

A little off topic - but I brought a pan eyeshadow today and it's gone up in price! Has anyone else noticed this? When did this happen?_

 
How much was it?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 26, 2008)

There are price increases as of 2009, maybe they're getting in early with them grrrr....


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmmmm well looks like I'll be doing all my MAC shopping online. I find the prices to high here anyway

I dunno why but i dont like the Dame Edna packaging, but i do like the look of the Wisteria Eye Trio, but wont get it coz they're frosty, I hate frosty shadows. I prefer mattes and satins.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Huh..... price rise.... nooooooooooooooooo..... ok yes just a little dramatic lol.

At lady at the Mecca at chadstone just attacked me with blush last time i went, i really hate how MUA apply blush on me.

How is Albatros, I really want a highlighter that looks natural._

 
It is delicious. It looks really natural because theres no colour in it (its kinda vanilla-ish) I always discounted it thinking it would be glitter chunky cause thats what it always looks like to me but the first time i put it on my face I was just like ..wow now I get it. It just makes highlighting so easy.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Got some stuff from MAC today and nothing has changed (pricing wise). Don't know about the eyeshadow pans though as I went to MAC at Myer.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh it sounds amazing, I'm gunna have to head to melb one day and try it out.

Though now I'm unemployed so money is tight. At least I'll save money this year on nye, I have no plans


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 27, 2008)

I had a mecca sales girl put some nars blushes on me, and she swirled her brush in the blush like crazy. I felt like slapping her across the head. I came out looking like a clown. Grrr.

And yeah, the pan form eyeshadows have gone up from $23 to $25 which is only $2, but thats an extra $30 per palette.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh it sounds amazing, I'm gunna have to head to melb one day and try it out.

Though now I'm unemployed so money is tight. At least I'll save money this year on nye, I have no plans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am not planning to do anything on NYE either..  Hubby and I will be counting down to 2009 by killing zombies on wii & PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 
_And yeah, the pan form eyeshadows have gone up from $23 to $25 which is only $2, but thats an extra $30 per palette_

 
 But this $2 increase didn't just happen this month? I bought pans last month and they were $25, just as listed in the Aussie price list thread.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh it sounds amazing, I'm gunna have to head to melb one day and try it out.

Though now I'm unemployed so money is tight. At least I'll save money this year on nye, I have no plans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NYE is over rated anyway im just doing bbq and drinks with my mates.


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh nice, yeah nye is over rated but i feel pretty sad that i'll probably spend it absolutely alone.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 28, 2008)

^^ Come on over! Let's play with makeups


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_NYE is over rated anyway im just doing bbq and drinks with my mates._

 
I am doing exactly that!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh my god! I just realised that there was an australia section! I'm so excited!
*waves* hey everyone!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey billy_cakes!!  Yumm.. cakes..


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 29, 2008)

hey there billy_cakes..... ^^

btw guys.... is it safe to buy MAC from ebay???


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ Depends.. If in doubt, you can always ask at counterfeit section


----------



## lara (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hey there billy_cakes..... ^^

btw guys.... is it safe to buy MAC from ebay???_

 
Specktra Counterfeit MAC forum


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 29, 2008)

I personally find CP's cheaper than ebay.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ I agree, but then with LE stuff, you can't do CP..  Also sometimes the things you couldn't find in clearance bin section, you can find on ebay.. So it comes down to - how much are you willing to pay for a certain item?


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 30, 2008)

We should totally do a mac new years eve! Lol.
I really wanna have a mac day/party with my friends. Go to as many mac stores/counters, shop then go back at night to do makeovers and etc!


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh that sounds fun. Oh yeah a MAC nye would be awesome, who needs fireworks when you can have MAC lol.

I got some falsies in the mail today yay, they're my new challenge lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_We should totally do a mac new years eve! Lol.
I really wanna have a mac day/party with my friends. Go to as many mac stores/counters, shop then go back at night to do makeovers and etc!_

 
Visiting just one store does enough damage to my account.. Actually now I think about it, I don't even need to go to a store.. Damn Internet shopping is too convenient.  Different story, if I win $30 million this Saturday.. Then I will be touring MAC stores all over the world!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ ooh, yes, thank you for reminding me!!

*runs off to buy lottery ticket*


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ ooh, yes, thank you for reminding me!!

*runs off to buy lottery ticket*_

 
 You don't need to! It is all mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I haven't even bought the ticket yet..


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

PB has close up pics of BBR collection:
» Blog Archive » Brunette Blonde Redhead Collection Images
Grrr.. I want all of the lipstuff (as usual), Blonde & Redhead MSFs, Henna e/s and Frech Cuff e/s. What about you guys?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_You don't need to! It is all mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I haven't even bought the ticket yet.._


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_






_

 
 Aww sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here is a pigment offering hehe


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aww sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is a pigment offering hehe_


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_PB has close up pics of BBR collection:
» Blog Archive » Brunette Blonde Redhead Collection Images
Grrr.. I want all of the lipstuff (as usual), Blonde & Redhead MSFs, Henna e/s and Frech Cuff e/s. What about you guys?_

 
ohhh myy........ seriously, i want everything... T_T

those stuff are too pretty...
but since i'm not a Trump i think i'm going to get :
- What a ‘Do! l/s or Marquise d’ l/s
- Soft Wave l/g or Peroxide l/g
- Henna e/s
- Top Knot e/s
- 100 Strokes e/s
- Brunette MSF
- Blonde / Redhead MSF
- either #165 or #226 (i haveee to pick one)
aaaaaaaaaarrggghhhh.....!!

i hope this collection will be released on different month from HK collection.. cause i budget myself $200-$300 for makeup per month.... >.<


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_We should totally do a mac new years eve! Lol.
I really wanna have a mac day/party with my friends. Go to as many mac stores/counters, shop then go back at night to do makeovers and etc!_

 
ohhhhh this is going to be fun..... but i'll just stand there and watch you guys have some fun cause i'm pretty much broke atm.... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Visiting just one store does enough damage to my account.. Actually now I think about it, I don't even need to go to a store.. Damn Internet shopping is too convenient. Different story, if I win $30 million this Saturday.. Then I will be touring MAC stores all over the world!_

 
if there is someone (or something in this case) to blame for myy 'financial problem' (= broke), that's online shopping!!!! >.<


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't really spend enough lol.... i have savings for nothing  except my house deposit savings account lol.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, im pretty much broke atm too! Lol. Just went and brought a new palette and some eyeshadows.
I am in love with the items from the 'hair' collection!! Everything looks amazing!


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 31, 2008)

I barely buy LE stuff which is probably why i save money. Though my next cp is gunna cost me like $200ish.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_i hope this collection will be released on different month from HK collection.. cause i budget myself $200-$300 for makeup per month.... >.<_

 
 Yeah, BBR is coming out on early Feb and HK will be out in March.


----------



## Repunzel (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year ladies!.does any1 know the release date for chill?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

I believe the release date is January 14th with Dame Edna


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the dates:

*Dame Edna:* Jan 12th
*Chill:* Jan 12th
*BBR:* Feb 2nd
*Hello Kitty:* March 16th (can't forget this coz it is my birthday lol)
HK couture will be available at the Pro store


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have the dates:

*Dame Edna:* Jan 12th
*Chill:* Jan 12th
*BBR:* Feb 2nd
*Hello Kitty:* March 16th (can't forget this coz it is my birthday lol)
HK couture will be available at the Pro store_


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have the dates:

*Dame Edna:* Jan 12th
*Chill:* Jan 12th
*BBR:* Feb 2nd
*Hello Kitty:* March 16th (can't forget this coz it is my birthday lol)
HK couture will be available at the Pro store_

 

aaarggghhh.... yeepeeee!!!! ^^
thanks for the info..

btw.... march 16th is also myy father's and myy bff's birthday.... lol ^^


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ lol I haven't met anyone who shares the same birthday!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to school with both a girl and a guy born the same day as me and the same year lol.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 4, 2009)

Will HKK be available online aswell?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I went to school with both a girl and a guy born the same day as me and the same year lol._

 
Wow, freaky!! Not only one, but two people!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by * miss_bailey* 
_Will HKK be available online aswell?_

 
 I think so!  Just like Monogram?


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 4, 2009)

i'm getting someone to do a CP for the upcoming BBR collection.... but i'm not going crazy cause i'm not sure how they will swatch like in person..... ^^

can't wait for dame edna.... what time do they usually come in?


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 5, 2009)

I got to have a look at Dame Edna and Chill today. Packaging for Dame Edna is SO cute but in reality I think I'll only get the Wisteria Trio and  a powder. The lips are all a bit colourfull for me. Also with chill I had planned on getting all the eyshadows but then I saw them in real life decided that Apres-Ski was too much like Coquette which I already have and Artic Grey looks alot like the grey in the Wisteria trio. The Pink looks alot like all the toher pinks I have and NARS nightclubbing is infinitley better than Mont Black. I might get Vellum though and deffinitley getting Reflects teal and some of the glosses. My favourite SA was like "I wonder if its too early to sell it to you but knowing my luck the manager will come back" so she didnt. I can wait though but it was nice to have a sneak peek.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_can't wait for dame edna.... what time do they usually come in?_

 
 The stores usually have the collection at least a week before the release date. They are not allowed to sell before the launching date, but if you go to your favorite MUA 2-3 days before, they will let you buy the products. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 
_I got to have a look at Dame Edna and Chill today. Packaging for Dame Edna is SO cute but in reality I think I'll only get the Wisteria Trio and a powder. The lips are all a bit colourfull for me. Also with chill I had planned on getting all the eyshadows but then I saw them in real life decided that Apres-Ski was too much like Coquette which I already have and Artic Grey looks alot like the grey in the Wisteria trio. The Pink looks alot like all the toher pinks I have and NARS nightclubbing is infinitley better than Mont Black. I might get Vellum though and deffinitley getting Reflects teal and some of the glosses. My favourite SA was like "I wonder if its too early to sell it to you but knowing my luck the manager will come back" so she didnt. I can wait though but it was nice to have a sneak peek._

 
Since I won't be paying for the Dame Edna collection, I was going to get everything. Now, I am not sure.. I will definitely get all the lip stuff, but not sure about the powders as I read so many mixed reviews about them (more bad than good).  So I will probably get one powder, two trios and lip glass from Chill.   It is good that I couldn't order everything from US as my CP girl is moving.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 6, 2009)

I've never done a Cp before but I might have to start soon what with the economy and all. How much cheaper is it with the exchange rate and shipping?
I have 18 empties that will be going B2M on monday when I go to buy chill and dame edna!!! yayy.


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_The stores usually have the collection at least a week before the release date. They are not allowed to sell before the launching date, but if you go to your favorite MUA 2-3 days before, they will let you buy the products._

 
since i'm new to MAC.... it's impossible for me to get those earlier.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i really want to have some chats with the MA, but they are too 'busy' to be friendly enough..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I've never done a Cp before but I might have to start soon what with the economy and all. How much cheaper is it with the exchange rate and shipping?
I have 18 empties that will be going B2M on monday when I go to buy chill and dame edna!!! yayy._

 
this is also myy first time to do a cp.... well, i got these 4 brushes and some BBR stuff :
- #109
- #182
- #222
- #168SH

and BBR :
- Henna e/s
- Marquise d' l/s
- Soft Wave l/g
- MSF Redhead

and she costs me US$166.70

they are all BNIB except for the #168SH because she had a friend @ MAC and she is willing to give her 10% off..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the only thing i'm afraid of is they are somehow lost in the shipping process....


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ You could have asked for the shipping insurace.. I normally get two collections & more and get them shipped by EMS, which comes with tracking number.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 7, 2009)

Dame Edna is up on the website!  I am appalled by the price.. Dame Edna lipstick is still $14 in US (they also have 25% off at the moment), yet it is $41 in Australia? WTF?


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 7, 2009)

sambibabe, do you know why it is $41 for the Dame Edna lipsticks? What is so special about it?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Dame Edna is up on the website! I am appalled by the price.. Dame Edna lipstick is still $14 in US (they also have 25% off at the moment), yet it is $41 in Australia? WTF?_

 
You've got to be kidding... *runs off to check*

Holy cow... they are too!
well if I cant B2M for Kanga-rouge then  I'm skipping this collection completely!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 7, 2009)

toxaemia: I don't know.. maybe it has flimsy stickers and rhinestone thingy?  Or MAC knows this collection is going to sell here, so they already increased the price?

Yeah, MrsMay.. I am not happy!! I was going to visit the Melbourne store this Saturday and get everything, but not anymore.. I hate to feel 'ripped off'.  I was going to wean off MAC stuff after HK, but looks like I don't have to wait that long!  I am not getting much from BBR and HK..


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 7, 2009)

ohhhh myyyyyyy....

$41 for a lipstick?????
WTF??

i'm not getting the lipstick,, but how bout the lipgloss???
and i can't imagine how much will the highlighting powder be.... curse you whoever set the price..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw..... will MAC exchange foundation or other face products that are too light or too dark which have been used (but slightly)??


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 7, 2009)

Lipglass is $40!  Highlight powder is $65 - the prices are available on MAC Australia site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think you can exchange used/swatched makeups here


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 7, 2009)

ohhhhh NOOOO....!!!

i think i have to skip this collection......!!! gggrrr...


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 7, 2009)

If MAC US increased the pricing, I could understand why MAC Australia had to follow. What I don't understand is - how come US pricing remains the same, but we have to pay extra for Dame Edna?  Don't give me the bad currency exhange rate excuse, because I don't remember MAC Australia ever lowering the pricing when our dollar was more than 90 cents!   If Dame Edna is this expensive, imagine how much HK stuff wil be!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 7, 2009)

^^

ditto that....

maybe i won't even bother looking at HK again...


----------



## nadiya (Jan 7, 2009)

Whaat...?

Do they think they can charge anything they like just because Dame Edna is Australian?

I'm totally boycotting this.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, $40 for a lipglass is absurd. They aren't extremely unique colours either! How about $68 for an eye trio!? The quads were only $72! That's a joke. I was hoping to get an eye trio and a couple of glosses but I think I'll pass. I hope you get to b2m for your lipstick, MrsMay!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL.. I was going to hit the Melbourne store this Saturday to grab Dame Edna, but I am boycotting MAC Australia too (well, Dame Edna anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Already organised CP for DE with 25% off and some BBR stuff (no 25% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).. I might still visit the store to grab some Chill lipgloss though!

Doubt you can B2M for DE lipsticks.. But MrsMay, you probably prefer to B2M for BBR lipsticks anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




simplyenchantin,


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 8, 2009)

btw,, i just exchanged the MSFn that was too light for me.... from DJ's.... the MA was soo nice... ^^ and he got me medium dark instead of medium plus...

so far... he's the nicest MA i've ever dealt with.... the one with the long side-swept bangs


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_btw,, i just exchanged the MSFn that was too light for me.... from DJ's.... the MA was soo nice... ^^ and he got me medium dark instead of medium plus...

so far... he's the nicest MA i've ever dealt with.... the one with the long side-swept bangs_

 
 Did you? That's good. Didn't know they exchange things.  Ah, the gay guy?


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Did you? That's good. Didn't know they exchange things.  Ah, the gay guy?_

 
yea... but i'm not sure about MYER though.....

yea yea... that guy.... lol - do you know his name?? 
there's this other guy who's alsoo nice.... i think he's some kind of asian... but not 100% sure.... the one with short and pretty neat hair...


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ Ahhhh, oh boy, can't remember his name!!!!!  Yeah, he is one of the nicest MUA.. Actually most MUAs work at the Melbourne store are like that though.  He used to be at Myer MAC and now permanent at DJ, and I am talking as if he still works for Myer.


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ ahh... yea, i noticed that he's now working @ DJ's...

hmmm... not totally agree with you... i don't really like this one lady @ MYER.... the one with long curly hair... a mixture of blonde and brunette... light tan skin.. i must admit she's the prettiest MUA around... but she's not friendly and not welcoming at all... i don't know if it's just me but yea.... ^^


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 8, 2009)

Ive been gone for a few days and come back to this scandal? Im furious about DE prices. What a joke seriously. I was even gonna go into DJ's in the city and see her but now I dont think ill bother.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh okay myystiqueen.. I think I know who you are talking about.. She doesn't really approach people as eagerly as others, but once you speak to her, she is nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





miss_bailey: yeah.. I am still undecided if I want to check out the Melbourne store tmorrow.. I am going to ignore DE, but I want to get some Chill lipglosses lol


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just bought the Wisteria trio from a US Ebay seller, including postage and on the current exchange rate it was $55, not a huge saving but I'm still glad I didn't pay $68. I'm going to hit Myer at Highpoint on Monday to check out the l/s & l/g but they'd have to be pretty friggin great on me to pay those prices!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ I have been telling myself that I don't need DE trios or HK quads as they are totally dupable.. I know the packagings are lovely, but that's about it. FOTDs done with Wisteria trio looked awesome though!! *resisting the temptation*


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I have been telling myself that I don't need DE trios or HK quads as they are totally dupable.. I know the packagings are lovely, but that's about it. FOTDs done with Wisteria trio looked awesome though!! *resisting the temptation*_

 
Oh go on, you know you want to........


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jan 10, 2009)

hahah monogram sheer mystery powder is $106 

are you fucking kidding me pfft


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_hahah monogram sheer mystery powder is $106 

are you fucking kidding me pfft_

 





wait until you know HK pricing...

oh and natalie,, i went to mac @ MYER yesterday and i couldn't see Crystelle... today i'm heading back there so hopefully i can see her.... the MA that served me yesterday was super friendly though.... black-short hair, kinda big and tall.... she talked to me as if i actually knew what i was getting and doing.. some of them - well not some, i just met 2 - thought i was just playing around and probably had no idea about MSFs...

but so far so good....... i still love going to MAC...

oh a lil bit out of topic but i found the SA or MAs @ kit cosmetics @ MYER were super friendly... esp, the pretty girl with glasses... ^^


----------



## Dorit (Jan 10, 2009)

I was shocked seeing the DE prices on the website! Is this an overall price increase or just a specific jump? In other words- is the Chill l/g are over the $40 mark as well? Thanks heaps!


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 10, 2009)

I think its just a one time increase, I think we are paying more for the packaging (just like monogram) . Im not 100% sure but I imagine Chill will be at regular prices. Thank god.


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just went and checked out the DE collection (wasn't allowed to buy until tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and if you're planning on getting this collection get in really early as stock is super liminted. 

It turns out that the entire DE collection was stolen when it arrived in Australia and only 1 store got their entire supply, the rest of the stores received urgent freight but the amounts are smaller than what they would have originally gotten.

Having said all that, keep your eyes peeled for the stolen collection being sold in various places, I'm sure Ebay will have some but if you see any at markets etc it would probably be the stolen stock.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 10, 2009)

Just to let everyone know I was told by a little birdie that Chill won't be released tomorrow in VIC but I think it will be in NSW.. and I saw the DE trios and even though I totally didn't want the purple one, I want it now


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 10, 2009)

What rockin said ^^^ Though I was trying to be a bit more discreet!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_What rockin said ^^^ Though I was trying to be a bit more discreet!_

 
Opps sorry I tend to call a spade a spade


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 11, 2009)

stupid double post


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Oh go on, you know you want to........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. Luckily, I am really dumb when it comes to the compact eyeshadows.  I rarely use them and when I do, I use the entire colour combination and never use the individual shadow, because I don't remember them!  Different story, if the compact comes with a clear lid lol. 

I refuse to look at DE here - can't wait for BBR to arrive.  Especially I am B2M three lippies yay!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 11, 2009)

BBR looks are up on US site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



M·A·C Cosmetics | Brunette Blonde Redhead

I wanna go and get B-Babe look done at MAC, just for fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dare you guys to do 'What a Do' look.. That's what I call a panda look lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Opps sorry I tend to call a spade a spade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha that's alright! I have no idea, I was just told by the MUA's not to say anything :S I guess people would find out eventually anyway so don't worry! But yeah apparently it's only affecting VIC and TAS..


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 11, 2009)

^^Why only Vic and Tas?  Oh well, if DE is so limited in those states, people can always go and order on-line?  I see nothing has been sold out.. 

Today I came to work to find a message on my answering machine, which was left on Sunday morning..  It was my MUA letting me know that DE was in stock.  So those of you wanting to get DE stuff, you can definitely get them now at the stores!  

If you missed out on Holiday sets, such as Smokey Eye Palette and Little Darlings Coral Lips - they are back in stock (on-line) as well.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG CORAL LIPS WOO! I so wanted that one haha. *Places order*


----------



## Repunzel (Jan 12, 2009)

well i figured i'm going back to buying from the usa after no monogram brushes and $41 l/s.so i got shopaholics to get me...
monogram collection
face brush-129 se
dame edna
lipglass-splendid
nail laquer-varicose violet
chill
lipglass-snowscene
   l/g   -icescape
glitter-reflects transparent teal
eyeshadows-apres-ski
wintersky
vellum
penultimate eyeliner
nordstrom
laura mercier lip treatment kit 
bobby brown
copper diamond shimmer brick compact $40usd
i think the chill collection is very flattering and with HK those crystal compacts are going to cost a bomb over here.who's getting those..?


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 12, 2009)

I got all the chill lipglasses today. They are amazing and pretty unique IMO.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I got all the chill lipglasses today. They are amazing and pretty unique IMO._

 
 Aren't they a bit like Dazzleglasses, but not as sticky?

Way to go Repunzel!  I was thinking about getting the Mystery powder (the one with crystals).. But then if I am really getting it for the sake of the packaging, I could just go to the Asian stationery shop and they have heaps HK stuff with crystals lol.  So I am trying to talk myself out of it.  However, I am getting HKK dazzleglasses!!


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 13, 2009)

I think there quite different. You cant really see the reflects in them (like you can in a dazzleglass) but when you apply them they have a really pretty iridescence and the same consistency of a normal lipglass.


----------



## lara (Jan 13, 2009)

I picked up DE and Chill from Chapel St last week; I'll have swatches up soon. I'd forgotten completely about them, they've been in my bag for days


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 13, 2009)

Lara!! Blasphemy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Obviously those two collections werent too memorable for you then?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I think there quite different. You cant really see the reflects in them (like you can in a dazzleglass) but when you apply them they have a really pretty iridescence and the same consistency of a normal lipglass._

 
Hmmm I want to go and try Snowscene!  With other lipglasses, I want to compare with BBR lipglasses first


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Lara!! Blasphemy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Obviously those two collections werent too memorable for you then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know!  I never forget MAC stuff


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 14, 2009)

There's Chill at Chapel St?!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 14, 2009)

i must say Redhead MSF is sooo pretty.......... <3

it's the perfect color for me...... and the Henna e/s is a nice golden-olive color...... i haven't played around with the lippies... but the #226 is just special.... made for small crease like mine....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm tossing up between Redhead and Brunette.. maybe I should just get both


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_i must say Redhead MSF is sooo pretty.......... <3

it's the perfect color for me...... and the Henna e/s is a nice golden-olive color...... i haven't played around with the lippies... but the #226 is just special.... made for small crease like mine...._

 
Do you think Henna is just like Sumptuous Olive?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Lipglass is $40! Highlight powder is $65 - the prices are available on MAC Australia site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
are you serious? l/s are NZ$38, as well as the l/g, and the high light powders are NZD$48.................that is messed up!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I'm tossing up between Redhead and Brunette.. maybe I should just get both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
get BOTH of 'em.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Do you think Henna is just like Sumptuous Olive?_

 
sorry natalie,, but i don't have sumptuous olive... 

but lots of ppl say so....
go to karlasugar.blogspot.com to see the comparison between the two... ^^

i also saw these somewhere :
Henna = Sumptuous Olive
Redhead MSF = Soft & Gentle
100 Strokes = Sketch
French Cuff = Mythology


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^ Yeah I know.. even though people say they are the same, you don't know until you try them on in person, because people have different skintones and colours show up differently.  That's why I asked what you thought, because I wanted to know if they looked the same on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apparently 100 strokes has more brown than Sketch, French Cuff is more like Expensive Pink, rather than Mythology (it's orangier), Henna is warmer than SO and it does show up as tarnished gold on some people.  Redhead MSF is more peachier than Soft & Gentle, but again, it is all depends on your skintone!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I'm tossing up between Redhead and Brunette.. maybe I should just get both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*cough*probably getting all three*cough*


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*cough*probably getting all three*cough* 




_


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*cough*probably getting all three*cough* 




_

 
LOL! Legend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you MrsMay, if it weren't for you, I would think I was *too* addicted. I'm thinking of going to Chadstone tonight to scoop out if they still have a DE Wisteria trio. I've had a crappy week and it will cheer me up!


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 15, 2009)

I think ill be getting all three brushes and all three MSF's. And eyeshadows.
Febs my birthday after all. I think from Hello Kitty Im only going to get pigments and the dazzleglasses from HKK.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 15, 2009)

I wonder what the lipglasses will look like on. I actually don't like the milky look on lips.. I prefer a sheer look or a dark opaque look. I like Boy Bait from the imagery!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 16, 2009)

Sugarimmed is kinda milky, but when applied, it just blends in to my lips or lipsticks, showing sparkles.  Not milky when it is applied. But then I have pigmented lips, so who knows lol


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_LOL! Legend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you MrsMay, if it weren't for you, I would think I was *too* addicted. I'm thinking of going to Chadstone tonight to scoop out if they still have a DE Wisteria trio. I've had a crappy week and it will cheer me up!_

 
lol... I'm a sucker for blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm trying to convince myself that I have enough dupes for the eyeshadows from BBR so I dont spend on those, and I will B2M for one or two of the lippies, and grab maybe two of the glosses.

I've skipped Dame Edna completely and I only got one thing from Chill (snowscene) so I've been pretty good with the collections lately!

HK I'm only interested in the pigments and blush products (Beauty Powders and BPB's) so I should be ok...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 16, 2009)

Good on you, MrsMay! I found out that BBR MSF's will be $51AUD.. if I remember correctly haha.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Good on you, MrsMay! I found out that BBR MSF's will be $51AUD.. if I remember correctly haha._

 
What?! nooo I was hoping for $46!Oh well, it's not a massive difference! Just a $10 difference because I was planning to get 2 of them


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jan 16, 2009)

dose anyone know if the pricing for HK gonna be the same as regular mac? or is it gonna be more expensive? >.<


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 16, 2009)

Argh.. My friend went and bought all three MSFs.  I was hoping Brunette will be just like So Ceylon, because SC is the least favorite MSF for me.  She said Brunette is nothing like So Ceylon - Brunette is more of peachy bronze and So Ceylon is more of brown grrrr.. *'un' crossing Blonde and Brunett MSFs from 'to buy' list*


----------



## Dorit (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_dose anyone know if the pricing for HK gonna be the same as regular mac? or is it gonna be more expensive? >.<_

 
More expensive, sadly. I was told that from now on, all the unique packaging will carry the extra cost, yet the regular packaging will continue to be the same price (e.g. Chill vs. DE).


----------



## nadiya (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dorit* 

 
_More expensive, sadly. I was told that from now on, all the unique packaging will carry the extra cost, yet the regular packaging will continue to be the same price (e.g. Chill vs. DE)._

 
Hmmm. Is this only going to be an Australia thing?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 17, 2009)

Probably, haha. Aren't the DE lipsticks and glosses the same price as regular lipsticks and glosses in the US? Yet here they're more expensive probably due to packaging. It's not really fair given everything is already more expensive here as is.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 17, 2009)

I was at Myer Melbourne yesterday and the girls were telling me that they won't be getting Chill because their shipment was stolen. David Jones should still have it though.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah I was told that last week too.. seems only DJ and Pro stores have it


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ Yep, same story for Chill in Adelaide too... Myers dont have it cos it was stolen but DJ's had the whole collection.

Well, if HK is going to have the same inflated prices that DE had (or worse) then I will definately need to organise a CP for this one!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 17, 2009)

double post


----------



## nadiya (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Probably, haha. Aren't the DE lipsticks and glosses the same price as regular lipsticks and glosses in the US? Yet here they're more expensive probably due to packaging. It's not really fair given everything is already more expensive here as is._

 
Yep, just checked the websites for the US, Canada, UK, France and Germany and they're all the same price as the regular line. Looks like we might be on our own.

So are they going to hike up the prices in Australia for all items with special packaging? Even if it's just a different colour like Neo Sci, or has a little bit of printed writing like Ungaro? Or with stickers like Fafi? Not fair at all.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmmm even more reason for me to not buy LE stuff. I just don't have the money and I'm planning on moving back to melbourne.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Yep, same story for Chill in Adelaide too... Myers dont have it cos it was stolen but DJ's had the whole collection.

Well, if HK is going to have the same inflated prices that DE had (or worse) then I will definately need to organise a CP for this one!_

 
DJ's also didn't get the chill lashes in either... apparantly only Sydney and Melbourne PRO got them...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 17, 2009)

Damn, lashes rock! I might go to Melbourne Pro store to get the penultimate eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Yep, same story for Chill in Adelaide too... Myers dont have it cos it was stolen but DJ's had the whole collection.

Well, if HK is going to have the same inflated prices that DE had (or worse) then I will definately need to organise a CP for this one!_

 
  Yeap, and that way, you get the goodies a month before the Aussie release date too


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jan 17, 2009)

fucking hell this is bullshit! 

what the hell this is so unfair! we already pay nearly double for the regular product. greedy greedy greedy!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_fucking hell this is bullshit! 

what the hell this is so unfair! we already pay nearly double for the regular product. greedy greedy greedy!_

 

Tell me about it!! Almost makes me want to look for an alternative.... hmmm almost, well um.... NO who am I kidding I'm hopelessly in love with MAC and like my many shoes I will always find a way to buy them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But so hate the price difference! 

Spewing about the Chill range, now I have to drag my sorry ass halfway acoss town to the pro store


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh i so need to get off my ass and jump on the 7am train to melb. It's not like i don't have the time. I'm just scared (I suffer from depression and have anxiety problems) if I come down to melb the job I was offered last year won't be still available and that would really disappoint me.


----------



## lara (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_fucking hell this is bullshit! 

what the hell this is so unfair! we already pay nearly double for the regular product. greedy greedy greedy!_

 
I know you feel strongly about this, but please tone down the language.


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh i so need to get off my ass and jump on the 7am train to melb. It's not like i don't have the time. I'm just scared (I suffer from depression and have anxiety problems) if I come down to melb the job I was offered last year won't be still available and that would really disappoint me._

 
Sorry to hear about your depression and anxiety, it must make simple things pretty difficult sometimes. What job where you offered?


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 21, 2009)

I was offered a job in a cosmetics store, which would be a fantastic job.
Yeah it really does effect every part of my life, but I'm trying to get through it.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if the pro stores (either melbourne or sydney) have the chromalines?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Are they those body paint things in the clear containers? If so I've seen them at the Melbourne pro store


----------



## lara (Jan 22, 2009)

The Chromalines are in the pro stores. I bought a few of them last week and still haven't gotten around to unpacking them yet.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Jan 22, 2009)

have you guys seen the new layout of the mac US site? its insane! haha, i love it.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah it's snazzy however clicking through 50 different coloured squares to find the eyeshadow you want to see is mighty annoying.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_The Chromalines are in the pro stores. I bought a few of them last week and still haven't gotten around to unpacking them yet._

 
Hurrah! Thanks Lara.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 23, 2009)

Yay I so want to see these in person.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Jan 23, 2009)

does anyone know when bbr is coming out?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey cassandra-ellen,
I put the dates a couple of pages back..  The release date for BBR is Feb 2nd.


----------



## Dorit (Jan 23, 2009)

They pushed back the BBR collection to 9 Feb! I was told that MAC bought lots of DE so they are trying to focus on that before launching a new collection.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

Really?  I heard DE is not doing well in US, even with F&F sale..  If MAC Australia didn't increase DE pricing, I would have bought a few more stuff here. But oh well.. I am glad I spent that money on BBR instead.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's still coming out on the 2nd for Adelaide...


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 24, 2009)

ohhh gee... i'm gone for like 6 days and i lost track of the posts >.<

really glad to find final is almost over... one more paper left for me, accounting... yeepee... now i can browse around specktra with no guilty feeling... :YAY:

btw,, does anyone have or have tried dark soul and pink opal pigments?? i'm going to get 'em from a friend but no swatches... well,, i don't really need swatches.. more of like a brief description... as in dark soul = dark grey with a reflect of silver for example... and uhm,, will pink opal be too bright for NC35-40 skin tone??


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 24, 2009)

In my opinion dark soul is a matte black with silver glitter, I don't really think the glitter is that noticeable though.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 24, 2009)

myystiqueen, if you look at BBR swatch thread, I have Dark Soul against BBR Knight e/s.  Pink Opal is one of my favorite pigments..  It is like Vanilla with pink duochrome.  I don't think it will be bright, as long as you only use a small amount.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the bbr dates! i was thinking it would come out in march or something knowing mac australia.
i cant waiiitttt!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the info guys.... ^^

btw,,, just posted some swatches of BBR collection i got days ago on myy blog... ^^


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_thanks for the bbr dates! i was thinking it would come out in march or something knowing mac australia.
i cant waiiitttt!_

 
 Love BBR!  A great collection for the everyday wear.


----------



## darkorchid (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you guys think BBR will have alot of sell outs fast when it's released? Sucks if its released on the 2nd because I can't get there till the Thursday night >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Do you guys think BBR will have alot of sell outs fast when it's released? Sucks if its released on the 2nd because I can't get there till the Thursday night >_<_

 
 Probably MSFs would sell out first!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 28, 2009)

Omg I hate this heat, I've been wanting to go to melb but its just been too hot. Even going to Geelong seems out of the question, but I really want a pair of Joanne Mercer shoes badly.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Jan 29, 2009)

i was in the city yesturday and it wasnt too bad. i think the buildings keep the temp down.
OMG! i have some 'work experience' on collins st in melb, and it is only bout 500m away from mac at dj and myer! Thats dangerous.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 29, 2009)

Alrighty DJ's BBR is coming out on the 9th, Myer's still not sure yet but they're on edge coz Of the last shipment being stolen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And the 214 is going to be $45 I believe if anyones intertested!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 30, 2009)

Talking about BBR brush.. Check out #165!  It reminds me of NARS Yachiyo brush. Picks up colour really well and I don't know how I lived without it.


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Jan 31, 2009)

I found out today that BBR is coming out on the 9th at Myer Perth.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 1, 2009)

Why are they doing thiiiiiss!!! Hahaha I am really excited to go check out the BBR - although I probably won't buy much. Sweetiecake (I think that's right) and GrandDuos are getting my money! 
I am really interested to get B-babe and Marquise'd actually, but I'm not sure if I want to get B-babe or angel - any opinions?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 1, 2009)

B-Babe is more like Bombshell or Sweetie.. Different from Angel in colour & texture wise.


----------



## nadiya (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dorit* 

 
_They pushed back the BBR collection to 9 Feb! I was told that MAC bought lots of DE so they are trying to focus on that before launching a new collection._

 
Lol, if they really want to shift their DE surplus they should try reducing it to the normal price. THEN I might consider buying something!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_btw,, does anyone have or have tried dark soul and pink opal pigments?? i'm going to get 'em from a friend but no swatches... well,, i don't really need swatches.. more of like a brief description... as in dark soul = dark grey with a reflect of silver for example... and uhm,, will pink opal be too bright for NC35-40 skin tone??_

 
Pink Opal is one of my fave pigments too. I'm <NW15, but I think it's the sort of colour that would look good on anyone as long as you don't overdo it.


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 2, 2009)

i think i'm going to avoid bbr altogether (the horror),ive never missed a collection before, and when i first heard about i wanted everything.but i'm trying to save for major things and i'm a bit meh about it.i'll prob kick myself later about it.does any1 have an item from that collection that u can't live without?.i'm more excited about the sugarsweet collection and the grand duos 1.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 2, 2009)

^^The one item I can't live without is Blonde MSF. It's so friggin gorgeous. My top 3 would be:

Blonde MSF
Soft Wave lipglass
226 Brush

It's really annoying how they pushed back BBR until next week. Who cares about Dame Edna?! It's just going to collect another weeks worth of dust. Seriously, if people wanted it - it would be GONE already. Making us wait for a collection we really want is just stupid. I honestly don't get the strategy they are using.


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^The one item I can't live without is Blonde MSF. It's so friggin gorgeous. My top 3 would be:

Blonde MSF
Soft Wave lipglass
226 Brush

It's really annoying how they pushed back BBR until next week. Who cares about Dame Edna?! It's just going to collect another weeks worth of dust. Seriously, if people wanted it - it would be GONE already. Making us wait for a collection we really want is just stupid. I honestly don't get the strategy they are using._

 
i love your attitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.most of the time i buy collections without actually seeing them in person but i'll go look at the msf and l/g next week.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 2, 2009)

Definitely #165, especially if you are thinking about getting Grand Duos lol..

For my NC20 skintone, I love:
Redhead MSF
Henna e/s
French Cuff e/s
Red Devil l/g
I can live without them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (except #165), but these are just lovely addition to my collection!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone know when Well Defined is coming out down this way, or if it's been released already like it has in Europe?

ETA: So it looks like it's coming out on Feb 9th (but she did say 'don't quote me on that'). Also; looks like BBR is out across NZ now.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_ Also; looks like BBR is out across NZ now._

 

SAY WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?! How come NZ gets it before us!? Gah I hate being here sometimes, honestly shopping sucks.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_SAY WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?! How come NZ gets it before us!? Gah I hate being here sometimes, honestly shopping sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It must be some sort of in joke at MAC to torture us aussies with these release dates!


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 4, 2009)

Tell me about it. Ok random question - do we even get to have launch events? I am sooo jealous of the rest of the world getting Hello Kitty launch events


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 4, 2009)

I went to the launch night for colour forms last year. It was so good being in the mac section with only another 20 people but about 8 MUA's at your beck and call! I bought up massive that night. 
I don't see any launch nights for HK in Melb but I'll ask my MUA when I'm in there on Monday sending myself broke.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 4, 2009)

Hahaha it would be good to find out. Are you going for the BBR launch? I would looooove to go on Monday here in Sydney but I have work


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dunno about BBR yet, I'm in the Gold Coast til monday arvo but I've already sussed out the nearest MAC to my hotel so I can get my hands on BBR straight away! So i don't think I'll need to go to the launch in Melb (not that I know where it is anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I can't wait to finish my MUA course and get certified, then I can get the pro discount! It's going to save me heaps of money.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 4, 2009)

Ohh sounds awesome! Good luck finishing that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just hoping the whole thing isn't sold out by Thursday night shopping


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't wait til Thursday just go to work late on Monday and make up some fib like ummm.... 'my car wouldn't start and I had to wait for the mechanic to come out and change it over' They'd never know!!! 

We addicts are good at hiding our addiction, hehehehehe and this collection looks so worth it I want about 10 pieces!!


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 4, 2009)

HAHAHA that's a really good idea - I don't have the guts to do it though :S Someone would see me in Myer Sydney >_>    <_<. 

I don't want to buy too much from BBR - I am trying to save for later releases like HK! but I _think_ I want B-babe and Blonde MSF - they are on my must have list, but I won't really know till I get there and play with everything.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 4, 2009)

I was going to get a massive HK haul, but not after seeing the swatches.  It is really disappointing!  I am glad I spent all my money on BBR instead


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't looked too closely at HK yet but I'm loving the swatches of BBR so that's why I'm pretty sure this will be a big haul for me, I really want to get my hands on Henna, it looks really pretty.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 4, 2009)

Go and check out Temptalia for HK swatches. All the lipglasses look the same!  Oh well..  Yeah, Henna is really pretty. The only item I regret of buying is Live & Dye lipglass.. Oh well..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm still not fully into the lip sticks and lip glosses yet as a whole. I think they look odd on me and struggle to pick colour for myself that I like. E/S is my biggest vice!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, Henna is really pretty. The only item I regret of buying is Live & Dye lipglass.. Oh well.._

 






*sticks fingers in ears and covers eyes* 

I can't hear you and didnt see that post!!!!

I DO NOT need Henna!!!!!!

btw - I already have Redhead MSF and I also have Blonde MSF/Soft Wave l/g on the way from the US


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





*sticks fingers in ears and covers eyes* 

I can't hear you and didnt see that post!!!!

I DO NOT need Henna!!!!!!

btw - I already have Redhead MSF and I also have Blonde MSF/Soft Wave l/g on the way from the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO! Be strong, one of us has to be!


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 5, 2009)

OMGOSH I just saw the swatches of the HK lipglosses on Temptalia! So sheer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There goes HK for me - I was pretty much only wanting those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I get to make it up with more BBR though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait till Sugarsweet and Grand Duos actually - those will be my MAJOR hauls. I want to get all the shadesticks, the glosses and lipsticks ... @[email protected]


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't got my Live and Dye lipglass yet, Nat, what don't you like about it??


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 5, 2009)

*darkorchid*: try BBR lipglasses like Strawberry Blonde & Red Devil.  They are really pretty and pigmented!  Love 'em.

*simplyenchantin*: only because it is just like Ungaro Pastel Emotion.. No problem if you don't have it already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MrsMay*: you do not need Henna, but others do.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  everyone, get 100 strokes..  Buy Flip..  Grab French Cuff..  heehee


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the recs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got my little wishlist - trying to figure out how I can get to MAC before Thursday night!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 5, 2009)

^^Good luck!! I might visit MAC on Sunday and grab Pincurl e/s & Blonde MSF.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh this sunday? I was thinking if I headed in they might have stuff to buy before the official release on Monday - or am I crazy? Haha so obsessed with having a look at it all.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*MrsMay*: you do not need Henna, but others do.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everyone, get 100 strokes.. Buy Flip.. Grab French Cuff.. heehee_

 
but but but but but.... in the swatch thread in answer to my request SuSana (I think it was her, cant remember without checking) compared it to Night Light and it looked so much golder and beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi all anyone heard anything about pricing for HK?
I want to get something from all the upcoming collections so have to "budget"
Thanks


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 6, 2009)

Just visited MAC Aust site to see if BBR was up.. Then I saw HK promotion instead. It says the collection will be out in Feb?  What the?  I was told it won't be coming out till March 16th?


----------



## Dorit (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Just visited MAC Aust site to see if BBR was up.. Then I saw HK promotion instead. It says the collection will be out in Feb? What the? I was told it won't be coming out till March 16th?_

 
Yes, I saw that too. Strang...... will ask the staff on Monday.

So BBR is FINALLY coming out on Mon. I already picked my items, they are waiting for me in the draw hehe


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ my store hasnt even received their shipment of BBR yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My MA is going to ring me as soon as they receive it so I can put a heap of stuff on hold...


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah, i saw that thing on the website to about it being feb. im thinking they may have just used the same code as they did for the american old mac site and forgot to change it.
does anyone know if there is a hk release party for melb. im thinking of calling, but havent had to much time lately. just wondering if anyone has heard anything


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you seen the chaos of the US launch parties? MAAADNESS. Nothing has really impressed me from HK actually after seeing the swatches. I was thinking of going to Sydney Myer or DJs to see if I can get some stuff from BBR early - never done it before though - do you think I'll have any luck?


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 7, 2009)

I went into Myer today after work to escape the weather and my lovelies there let me buy BBR and Creamsheen early >_<!! They didn't have all of the Creamsheen lippies yet but they had the glosses and I actually skipped them...(gotta save for Sugar Sweet + HK.) The texture was really nice I thought but they were small.

I did pick up a 224 and a 214 brush and Pincurl. I had a Myer One discount cupon burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh awesome Spectrolite! I'm hoping they'll let me do that at Myer Sydney!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 7, 2009)

I too have a Myer coupon + a $20 gift voucher, so with BBR I shall be receiving a fantasmic $50 off!!!!! hehehehehhe... (I will be spending more than $200...)

I really hope they don't release HK this month otherwise I will not be buying a single thing!!!!! Why would they do that to me???/


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 7, 2009)

spectrolite, you didn't get #165!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 7, 2009)

Well my reasoning for not getting it was that I just bought the #116 and I think they might be really similar. They look similar... Hmm maybe I should reconsider. No no no no no.. don't tempt me woman!! I got rent this week AND Hello Kitty to order hehehe.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I headed in to Myer today to try and see if I could get any BBR early. The girls said they had it in but couldn't sell it. I did manage to get a sneak peak at the MSFs - gooorgeous! I am definately getting Blonde -Red head was beautiful too but I have alot of peach/coral blushes so I think I can do without. 

I picked up Angel l/s, Plink! l/s and Pink Swoon. The MA said I could give them a call tomorrow to get BBR items put aside for when I'm able to pick them up! WHEE!!!

I'm thinking of getting Blonde MSF, Strawberry Blonde, Quick Tease and maybe Bbabe....Why is MAC so expensive here? Those 4 things are probably going to be 150AUD!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 8, 2009)

*Spectrolite:* you enabled me for Blonde MSF, so I just had to return the favour and convince you to get #165 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Koren has a review of #165 on Youtube, if you are interested.  I think it'd be great with Grand Duos!

I got my Blonde MSF and Pincurl today - I nearly have a whole collection lol.. Yeah, MAC is not supposed to release the goods before the launch date, but some stores do.. I was told not to tell anyone, but oh well.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With HK - there will be VIP night!  My MUA tentatively said 12th March, but I am not sure. Probably a week before the release date (March 16th), so make sure to contact the store and put your name down.  If you are regular, then they will ring you for it.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF?  Why isn't BBR on website yet??


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 8, 2009)

^^I've noticed that usually it takes a day or 2 for collections to show up on the website once a collection is launched at counters. Sometimes I get the email about the launch up to a week later too... Weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked out Koren's brush review of the #165 too! It does look like a great brush but I use my 109 or my 189 to highlight so buying it isn't really necessary. However, I might still pick it up if there are some still around in a month or so. I like collecting brushes


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 8, 2009)

How inconsistent of MAC Aust?  Dame Edna was up on line two days before the release date. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I received my BBR haul, #109 & #165 came together.. I was in a hurry to try MSF, so I picked up #109 (they are both black lol).  Somehow it didn't pick up much colour!  So later, when I calmed down a bit, I tried Redhead with #165 and with one swipe my cheek was flushed with colour!  Yeah I know, it is not the brush, it is the user lol.  

How do you like #214?  I have a similar brush, but I am really tempted to go back and get it.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 8, 2009)

I just got the blonde msf. It is super similar to petticoat.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How do you like #214?  I have a similar brush, but I am really tempted to go back and get it._

 

I really like the #214 and have no regrets buying it! I don't have any similar brushes. I like to smudge my eye liner or shadows into my lash line and I have trouble getting a sharp defined outer v sometimes so this brush is just what I needed. Usually I use my #219 for smudging but I find that I have more control with the stiffer #214. It's a great brush but if you have something like it already then you probably don't need it. I can't wait to try it out blending colours on my lids >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Spectrolite!!  I think I am meant to get Blonde MSF backup then


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just to let you guys know MAC (at Adelaide anyways) are no longer doing b2m on anything other than the Permanent range of lippies, not even normal packaged lippies like bbr. Tried to do a couple today but nope, they're been told off for doing it! 
And HK is definitely coming out on the 16th!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Just to let you guys know MAC (at Adelaide anyways) are no longer doing b2m on anything other than the Permanent range of lippies, not even normal packaged lippies like bbr. Tried to do a couple today but nope, they're been told off for doing it! 
And HK is definitely coming out on the 16th!_

 
Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and boy was I pissed!

I didnt even bother asking when HK was coming out after I found out no B2M... I just paid for my two items and promptly went down to Inglot and spent the rest of my haul money!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and boy was I pissed!

I didnt even bother asking when HK was coming out after I found out no B2M... I just paid for my two items and promptly went down to Inglot and spent the rest of my haul money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Urgh.. Now I understand why you only got two items!  Thought you just didn't like the collection, now you swatched it in person
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, not only we pay ridiculous amount for the lipsticks..Specially packaged ones will cost more and we can only B2M for no LE, no special packaged lippies?  What's going to be next?  Maybe no B2M for the popular shade?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 9, 2009)

Checked out BBR today and loved it! I was in the Gold Coast and only got back to Melbourne a couple of hours ago so I had to find a MAC at Pacific Fair and i must say it was a really nice counter and the MUA was lovely. So I grabbed

Henna e/s (MrsMay you have to get thins, it's sooooooooo pretty)
Pincurl e/s
Knight e/s
Femme Fi e/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g

I don't really know how to use the skin finishes properly yet so I didn't buy one?? Gotta learn how to use them me thinks

They also had the Chill range so I picked up the Naked Frost l/g which I was wrapped with cos my local MAC in Melb didn't get any of the Chill stuff, noice!! 

Oh and HK is doing a VIP night at Myer in Highpoint on the 10 of March! I put my name down but then realised I have MUA school on Tueday nights so I can't go!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll just have to go in late to work the next day and get some stuff then.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 10, 2009)

Well it looks like I won't be getting much MAC at the moment, centrelink for some reason is saying i owe them money. bye bye $300 :'(


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 10, 2009)

Went into my local MAC today and was told that the Hello Kitty pre launch party will be on the 9th of March. She also told me that invitations to the launch would be restricted and they were only inviting there top ten customers. Needless to say my sister and I got invites! hahaha. Not sure how the other stores are doing it though.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bloody hell! I just saw the Creme Team products on MACs website and the Creme Sheen l/g are $43 WTF?? Expensive much???


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ It is ridiculous!  And you get less in the jar!  
I am over the moon that the Cremeteam lippies I want are not LE!!  Yay!!  B2M, here I come!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Bloody hell! I just saw the Creme Team products on MACs website and the Creme Sheen l/g are $43 WTF?? Expensive much???_

 
OMG - $43?!
Rah.. glad I'm not in the market for those! That's not far off what you'd pay for a BBR MSF! Why does Australia get robbed with pricing?!?


----------



## nadiya (Feb 11, 2009)

Well they'll have noone to blame but themselves when they're left with a huge Creme Sheen surplus like they did with Dame Edna.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 11, 2009)

^^Yeah I agree. I wonder how much Dame Edna stuff they have left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it really bugs me that instead of selling us the stock at a discount that they send it all to Sydney and then sell it at one of their exclusive "friends only" sales or do who knows what with. Seriously - if they just put it on sale at the counters, it would FLY off the shelves. Honestly I think we might get to see this sort of thing happening now that the world's economy is complete fracked. In another thread I was reading how a counter in France had 50% off old stock... Fingers crossed that we will get these kinds of deals too.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Seriously - if they just put it on sale at the counters, it would FLY off the shelves. _

 
Even if they sell them at normal price, I will buy them here!  Like Gladiola & Possum Nose Pink etc backups..

I am really dying to know how much HK stuff are going to be!!  Spectrolite, are you going to the city HK VIP night?


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 11, 2009)

^^Most likely I won't be going. I am pretty much broke after placing a Kitty order with my CP in the States. Besides - I hate crowds and I'm sure it will be packed with eager shoppers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might poke my nose in on Friday and find out more about it though.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah.. My brunette MSF and Cremeteam l/g was nearly $100! I guess I don't mind spending that on a l/g once and once only.. I won't be buying any more cremeteam at all. As an addict I kinda just want one of everything hehe. I probably should've got it CP'd tho.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Most likely I won't be going. I am pretty much broke after placing a Kitty order with my CP in the States. Besides - I hate crowds and I'm sure it will be packed with eager shoppers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might poke my nose in on Friday and find out more about it though._

 
Yeah.. when HK comes out here, you need money to organise Grand Duo & Sugar Sweet CP from US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did anyone notice DE has disappeard off website?  Weird, since Metal x is still there.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 11, 2009)

It's soooo sad ! Why can't we have sales? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only just discovered I want the Creme Sheen lipsticks - bit behind I know, but I'm obsessed with finding the perfect med bubblegum pink!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I own all of pink Cremesheen lippies.. Maybe Speed Dial?  If not cremesheen, perhaps Angel? I also love Lovelorn & Chatterbox


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah.. when HK comes out here, you need money to organise Grand Duo & Sugar Sweet CP from US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did anyone notice DE has disappeard off website?  Weird, since Metal x is still there._

 
Lolz, EXACTLY. I gotta keep ahead of these collections but. I really hope that if we do get that Rudd payday that I use it sensibly...


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I think I own all of pink Cremesheen lippies.. Maybe Speed Dial? If not cremesheen, perhaps Angel? I also love Lovelorn & Chatterbox_

 

Yeah I picked up Angel the other day but I want to get a more medium bright pink - don't know where this desire came from but now I can't think of anything but pink lipstick. 

I am eyeing speed dial - its not sheer is it? 

Haha I was going to get Lovelorn but they were out of stock!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm restricting myself on HK to the 2 eye quads and that's it!! They'll probably be about $72 - $80 each is my guess. I'm such a nerd when it comes to buying the lippies so I don't really pay them much attention which probably saves me $$. 

As for creme sheen and their $43 l/g I say bah!!! *coughs loudly, shakes her head and runs away!*


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Yeah I picked up Angel the other day but I want to get a more medium bright pink - don't know where this desire came from but now I can't think of anything but pink lipstick. 

I am eyeing speed dial - its not sheer is it? 

Haha I was going to get Lovelorn but they were out of stock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear ya!  I've gone through that stage, which explains why I have 50 MAC lipsticks lol..  I will have to go home and have a look.. Really, Chatterbox is my favorite bright pink!  Pink Nouveau is bright pink too, which is brighter than Lovelorn.. Speed dial is Cremesheen and it is a bit like Amplifed formula. Very creamy!  When you are trying Speed Dial, try Speak Louder too, it is another nice pretty pink


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'm restricting myself on HK to the 2 eye quads and that's it!! They'll probably be about $72 - $80 each is my guess. I'm such a nerd when it comes to buying the lippies so I don't really pay them much attention which probably saves me $$. 

As for creme sheen and their $43 l/g I say bah!!! *coughs loudly, shakes her head and runs away!*_

 
Ah, just noticed you are in Melb, too.  Are you going to the VIP night?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ah, just noticed you are in Melb, too. Are you going to the VIP night?_

 
I was, I had my name down for the one at Highpoint on the 10/3 but I have my course on Tuesday nights so I will have to cancel. I am going to be naughty the next day and head in first thing in the morning to get my stuff and tell my boss I have a doctors appointment and will be in a little late


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

^ Don't think they will release the goodies till 16th tho!  Maybe put your name down for Doncaster or Chapel VIP night?   Doncaster is not on till 12th.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

When is the Chaple St one? AOM is just down the road from the pro store, that's going to get me in so much trouble!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Bloody hell! I just saw the Creme Team products on MACs website and the Creme Sheen l/g are $43 WTF?? Expensive much???_

 
I know, I nearly died too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats steep, I can get a Dior gloss almost $10 cheaper than MAC


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 12, 2009)

Im going to chapel street night! March the 12th




I put my name down, but didnt have to pay $60 which was good! Is it you only pay $60 on the night if you dont buy anything?
Are you going to chapel street samibabe?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just called Chaple St and they had 2 spaces left so I've put my name down, so I'll see you there Cassandra-Ellen!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn!  I am with Doncaster!  I live near the mountain and the pro store is a bit far to travel on Thursday night!  Bugger!  Anyone going to Doncaster?  Anyone wearing Catsuit??


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I know, I nearly died too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats steep, I can get a Dior gloss almost $10 cheaper than MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok that is not right...


----------



## nadiya (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Did anyone notice DE has disappeard off website?  Weird, since Metal x is still there._

 
I just saw that, strange huh? If anyone wants some it's still there if you go into the various sections for lipstick, eyeshadow etc.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Damn! I am with Doncaster! I live near the mountain and the pro store is a bit far to travel on Thursday night! Bugger! Anyone going to Doncaster? Anyone wearing Catsuit?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Laughing my ass off at the cat suit idea!!! If you do that you have to post pics!!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I just called Chaple St and they had 2 spaces left so I've put my name down, so I'll see you there Cassandra-Ellen!!!_

 
Yay. We should get a group pic of specktra girls that go there! Lol. The only thing is, if they have drinks there (alco drinks) i cant have one. BOO! Lol, gotta drive home. Maybe i can take it to go


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Laughing my ass off at the cat suit idea!!! If you do that you have to post pics!!




_

 
 I so would, if they make catsuit stretches like tracksuit pants.  I don't think a normal catsuit would go past my ankle!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 12, 2009)

Have fun at the launch parties, guys!!! 

Why is MAC Online saying that HK is coming out in Oz in Feb..?!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

Cos they're messing with us! I don't have allot of faith in our MAC site, it still has an address up for a MAC counter in GC which isn't there anymore? I only found this out last week when I was up there and went to find it, grrrrr wild goose chase....


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Bloody hell! I just saw the Creme Team products on MACs website and the Creme Sheen l/g are $43 WTF?? Expensive much???_

 
 Cremeteam l/g are US$4 more than the normal l/g though!  Still.. It does not justify $43, but really, what's new lol


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

I just spoke to Doncaster store MUA, who is also a manager.  Apparently their VIP night will be in a special VIP room for 10 people (gonna be a small party lol).  No half-naked male model, no tattoos, no balloons whatsoever.  Tattoos & Balloons will be available from 20th, when the stores do the HK promotion thing for the general public.

HK accessories will be available at the PRO store only!!!!!  Now I wished I booked myself at the PRO store VIP night!!  Can someone get me a compact mirror pleeeeeeaaase?? 

Another bummer.. There will be no free tote bags giveaway like the Canadians stores did..  Oh well.. I should have known better lol


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I just spoke to Doncaster store MUA, who is also a manager. Apparently their VIP night will be in a special VIP room for 10 people (gonna be a small party lol). No half-naked male model, no tattoos, no balloons whatsoever. Tattoos & Balloons will be available from 20th, when the stores do the HK promotion thing for the general public.

HK accessories will be available at the PRO store only!!!!! Now I wished I booked myself at the PRO store VIP night!! Can someone get me a compact mirror pleeeeeeaaase?? 

Another bummer.. There will be no free tote bags giveaway like the Canadians stores did.. Oh well.. I should have known better lol_

 
I can get you a compact mirror sweetie that's no worries!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ Thanks rockin26!!!!   I am just so paranoid it might sell out like US, before I could get there!  And I am moving next day lol!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 13, 2009)

Oohhhh geeeee.... Seems like I have gone for ages.... Now I'm back to find I almost miss a spot in the chapel st.'s HK VIP night... I woke up really early this morning cause I'm in indonesia atm to ring them up... When I asked the girl about the vip night, she said they haven't confirmed the date.. Clearly, that girl had no idea.. So I told her that I heard it was going to be held on the 12th of march.. Then she went to check with the store manager.. And yeah, I was right.. So I asked if I could put myy name down.. She then told me that I had to pay $60 in advance to secure myy place so I couldn't just do it by phone... I asked her again if she could just put myy name down and I'd pay later... Then she went to check with the manager again and soon later she said yes. I could do it. She asked for some details and she told me she was going to gimme a call in a couple of weeks to confirm and pay before the day... I was really surprised they still got a place for me.... I'm afraid they will call me in a minute to inform me that apparently there has been a mistake and myy name could no longer be in the list...

But then that means I don't have to spend $60 cause I have spent $105 for the HK stuff through CP.. I still wanna go check some of the lippies myyself though... swatches are quite misleading sometimes....

If myy name is still there (not sure if they got myy name right though, lol) then we should take some pictures... Specktra girls.. So far rockin26, cassandra and me...... Yeepee!! But I don't wanna get myy hopes up....


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

myystiqueen, I think you got the spot!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry mysticqueen, it's a commonly used sales tactic to say there is only 1-2 spaces left for an event. We're probably the only 3 with our names down!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They told me I had to pay $60 in advance too so I'm going to do that tomorrow (only cos I'll be near the pro store). So I'll double check the numbers thing and make sure places are secure even if you don't pay for a couple of weeks. They told me to pay in advance when I went to the colour forms VIP and I never did and they didn't say a word on the night.


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 13, 2009)

i'm going to the chapel HK VIP event yay!!.its at 6:30 pm,i was suprised at that.
i want the traincase.what do u guys think the milk piggy will be like?
i think there is still spots left at chapel.you should come sambibabe.
no male models 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whats with that??


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I wouldn't worry mysticqueen, it's a commonly used sales tactic to say there is only 1-2 spaces left for an event. We're probably the only 3 with our names down!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They told me I had to pay $60 in advance too so I'm going to do that tomorrow (only cos I'll be near the pro store). So I'll double check the numbers thing and make sure places are secure even if you don't pay for a couple of weeks. They told me to pay in advance when I went to the colour forms VIP and I never did and they didn't say a word on the night._

 
i asked if i cuold pay on the day and she said that would be fine.and they would call me few weeks before hand to confirm...hmm i hope its all good


----------



## Septemba (Feb 13, 2009)

Wooo MQ, hope you get to go!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Cos they're messing with us! I don't have allot of faith in our MAC site, it still has an address up for a MAC counter in GC which isn't there anymore? I only found this out last week when I was up there and went to find it, grrrrr wild goose chase...._

 
Bah, true. MAC US is so much more professional! I never get email responses from MAC Aus!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd love to go to a VIP event, I'd go to the HK one if it wasn't for the fact I still have to pay centrelink back.
Maybe the next one.
I hope all you have a great time.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_They told me I had to pay $60 in advance too so I'm going to do that tomorrow (only cos I'll be near the pro store). So I'll double check the numbers thing and make sure places are secure even if you don't pay for a couple of weeks. They told me to pay in advance when I went to the colour forms VIP and I never did and they didn't say a word on the night._

 
 Probably with the previous VIP nights, many people booked and didn't turn up. Now they make sure they get the booking fee, so people will make sure they turn up and spend MONEY!  MUA even tried to grab my CC number over the phone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *repunzel* 
_i'm going to the chapel HK VIP event yay!!.its at 6:30 pm,i was suprised at that.
i want the traincase.what do u guys think the milk piggy will be like?
i think there is still spots left at chapel.you should come sambibabe.
no male models 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whats with that??_

 
 Apparently Milk is just like Kitschmas/Hellium.  I am booked at Doncaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wish I was going to the pro store!  I would just enable you guys to buy everything, while I just spend my $60 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, no male model.  He would so blend in Chapel St lol


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just came back from the pro store where  paid my $60 for HK, I saw the list and there is about 20 or so on there but it didn't look fully booked. Oh and thanks to all the gushes I've read about the Blonde MSF I bought it! The MUA put it on me and I loved it and I'm the easiest person so sell MAC to so he didn't have to say anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another note I have a bit of a gripe. I went to ** to buy the last of my stuff for my course and while I was there the MUA says to me 'so you know where the new training venue is?' I'm like no I don't, no one has told me anything about a new venue and I spoke to someone from here last week! She gave me the address but I'm still pretty peeved that the school hadn't contacted me to tell me. If I hadn't come into to buy my products I would have most likely gone to the wrong place on Tuesday night. AND the lady I spoke to last week said they had all the products and tools in stock but there were about 3 or 4 things that I needed which they didn't have. Not very professional


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 14, 2009)

I wonder if I should go to the VIP night.. I'm considering just getting a CP since there isn't too much I want.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Yay about blonde MSF, rockin26!!  Obivoulsy AOM is still on holiday mode lol..

I just came back from Doncaster MAC.. I had to laugh, because there were only three names on the list and two of them are my friend & I!  This is going to be an interesting VIP night lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yay about blonde MSF, rockin26!! Obivoulsy *** is still on holiday mode lol..

I just came back from Doncaster MAC.. I had to laugh, because there were only three names on the list and two of them are my friend & I! This is going to be an interesting VIP night lol._

 
Come to ours!!!! It'll be a specktra gal night! I'm doing a bit of a hike from my place but it's so worth it.

Here, here about AOM!


----------



## cheryl888 (Feb 14, 2009)

can anyone tell me when well defined comes out in australia?
Thanks


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 14, 2009)

We need to figure a way to find each other! i want to meet some of the goureous girls on here


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree ^^

Maybe we could each wear something that identifies us???


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I agree ^^

Maybe we could each wear something that identifies us???_

 
Pink fluffy kitty ears.

I would *pay* to see all of you girlies in a photo all wearing pink fluffy kitty ears at the HK launch


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

If I knew wear to get them i'd do it! And I reckon Cassandra Ellen would be up for it, now we just have to convince Sami and her friend to come to the pro store!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Pink fluffy kitty ears.

I would *pay* to see all of you girlies in a photo all wearing pink fluffy kitty ears at the HK launch




_

 
 How did you know I was planning to wear my 'Disney' ears??  I am undecided between the leopard one or fluffy lacy pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank god, there will be only three people at the VIP night lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_If I knew wear to get them i'd do it! And I reckon Cassandra Ellen would be up for it, now we just have to convince Sami and her friend to come to the pro store!_

 
 *quietly putting the catsuit away*


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How did you know I was planning to wear my 'Disney' ears?? I am undecided between the leopard one or fluffy lacy pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank god, there will be only three people at the VIP night lol

*quietly putting the catsuit away*_

 

No, no, no!! Drag that bad boy out! Wear your kitty suit with pride girl


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_No, no, no!! Drag that bad boy out! Wear your kitty suit with pride girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I think catsuits would blend in Chapel st, but not in Doncaster Westfield LOL..  My MUA said she knows what to get at the VIP night and it is going to cost her $500, because she won't get the staff discount?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Update, thanks to Lara's valuable wisdom I won't be able to do this, sorry gals I don't wanna get in trouble and at the time didn't know the rules to this...*


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Why no discount? I can't wait to get certified and go pro, 30% off baby! And yes I will take orders for all my specktra pals!_

 
I have no idea!
Have I told you lately how pretty you are?


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Why no discount? I can't wait to get certified and go pro, 30% off baby! And yes I will take orders for all my specktra pals!_

 
*batts lashes*


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

What is everyone planning to get at the VIP night?
I already got 3 lipsticks/2 lipglasses/ 2 BPBs coming from Canada, but still planning to get:

Liner glitters
Purse Mirror
Fashion Mews l/s
Maybe Too Dolly quad or Reflects Blue Glitters, if above three turned out to be bleh..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

hahahaha!!! You gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For HK I've got Too Dolly and Lucky Tom on my radar (E/S are my biggest weakness) and pretty keen on Popster lip conditioner. Dunno about the rest, I'm not too sure about the hot pinks etc so I'm gonna just wait and see how it goes.

What's everyone else eyeing off??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 14, 2009)

I think I want Big Bow l/s but I wanna see how it looks on.. and maybe a lip conditioner and maybe a beauty powder..


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

My friend said Big Bow is fantastic on lips and she only wears nudes!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_We need to figure a way to find each other! i want to meet some of the goureous girls on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Pink fluffy kitty ears.

I would *pay* to see all of you girlies in a photo all wearing pink fluffy kitty ears at the HK launch




_

 
ohhhh mmyyy...... pink fluffy kitty ears!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can go find them on ebay and we can all wear those on the day..... hahaha...
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_hahahaha!!! You gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For HK I've got Too Dolly and Lucky Tom on my radar (E/S are my biggest weakness) and pretty keen on Popster lip conditioner. Dunno about the rest, I'm not too sure about the hot pinks etc so I'm gonna just wait and see how it goes.

What's everyone else eyeing off??_

 
hmm... i've already got myyself *Tahitian Sand BP, Fun & Games BPB, She Loves Candy and Mimmy l/g* coming from the states...

after seeing so many raves on the *Pink Fish TLC*, i'm definitely going to go check it out.... and the *mirrored keyring*... not sure about the eyes stuff... i've promised myyself not to get more than $100 on the VIP nights but i'm not sure i can control myyself after seeing people with lots of stuff on their checklist (the pink slip i saw on the US's pre-launch events)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Why no discount? I can't wait to get certified and go pro, 30% off baby! And yes I will take orders for all my specktra pals!_

 
that would be AWESOMEEEEE rockin26....!!

btw, i have no idea you're a pro.... i'm pretty much new to makeup, even more to MAC... don't wanna look like a fool on the VIP nights while others seem to know what they're talking about...


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 14, 2009)

I already ordered these products: Tippy, Lucky Tom Palette, Sweet Strawberry, She Loves Candy and Most Popular but I want to get Strayin' and the purse mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why I passed on Strayin when I did my order from the States... I love bright pinks!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I already ordered these products: Tippy, Lucky Tom Palette, Sweet Strawberry, She Loves Candy and Most Popular but I want to get Strayin' and the purse mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why I passed on Strayin when I did my order from the States... I love bright pinks!



_

 
Did you also order Lickable then?  Wonder if it is similar shade to Gladiola.  Yeah, Purse mirror & Fashion Mews were in my original list and I regret not ordering the mirror, now that they are sold out in US!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ignore, I was ignorant and didn't know some rules


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2009)

Just an FYI, but even mentioning that you're planning to abuse your pro discount in that way can get you banned for life from the program.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, so i am totally up for the ears thing! haha.We do have time to search! Im going shopping tomorrow o see if i can find something. Im sure a custume shop would sell some


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Just an FYI, but even mentioning that you're planning to abuse your pro discount in that way can get you banned for life from the program._

 
oopsss.....!! i thought it was allowed...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Ok, so i am totally up for the ears thing! haha.We do have time to search! Im going shopping tomorrow o see if i can find something. Im sure a custume shop would sell some_

 
yeepeee... how bout this??
Big Pink Kitty Cat Ears, Tail, Collar Set NEW Costume - eBay Other, Accessories, Costumes Reenactment Attire, Clothing, Shoes Accessories. (end time 17-Feb-09 14:05:22 AEDST)

but i think getting them in store would be cheaper...


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Just an FYI, but even mentioning that you're planning to abuse your pro discount in that way can get you banned for life from the program._

 
Really? I plan to use majority MAC in my business so would be buying for that 99% of the time. I would have thought abuse would be buying at discount and then on selling at full or higher price, which I would never do!! I didn't think grabbing an item or 2 for some friends would be considered abuse, believe me my intentions are good. I'm looking forward to how much I'll save with it on my business. It's already costing me a fortune so the discount would be a major help for me and allow me to build my case much faster.

Thanks for the advice, sorry gals I'll have to retract my earlier offer. I don't want to upset the MAC gods


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Really? I plan to use majority MAC in my business so would be buying for that 99% of the time. I would have thought abuse would be buying at discount and then on selling at full or higher price, which I would never do!! I didn't think grabbing an item or 2 for some friends would be considered abuse, believe me my intentions are good. I'm looking forward to how much I'll save with it on my business. It's already costing me a fortune so the discount would be a major help for me and allow me to build my case much faster.

Thanks for the advice, sorry gals I'll have to retract my earlier offer. I don't want to upset the MAC gods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
rockin26, I know you only had a good intention!!  Don't worry about it


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 15, 2009)

It's pretty shocking how expensive MAC is here and how affordable it is in the states. I just can't understand why it goes up so much over here? I understand exchange and shipping but it still feels OTT.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey chickies!!

My list for HK is as follows:

Fun & Games BPB
Big Bow l/s
Kitty Power glitterliner
Her Glitz glitterliner
Glitterpuss glitterliner
Hello Kitty Lash
Popster TLC

and maaaaaaaaaaaaybe Milk pigment, but will have to see it in person first!

and just to let you guys know I will probably be MIA over the next week as my phone line (and hence internet access) at home gets disconnected tomorrow morning at 6.30am and I will be away from work Tuesday through Thursday to do all the final moving house stuff...  (you guys might not actually care if I'm MIA but I thought I'd tell ya anyway lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

You will be missed, Mrs. May! My phone line was down for a while and I was dying... gah. Hurry back!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 15, 2009)

We'll miss you Jen! And of course we care if you're MIA! I hope the move goes well.

As for HK my list is out the window. I was just watching Makeup Geek TV reveiw the collection (I really love her) and now I'm loving the blush, lip glosses and the glitters. Oh so confused, I think I'll just have to decide on the night!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks girls.

The move is almost done... we've just got a few big things to do such as the fridge, stove, washing machine etc.

And we have to transport the birds aviaries to my grandma's place as they will reside there while we are building.

We have hired a truck for Tuesday and Wednesday, and the power is disconnected on Friday so we cant do much after that!

We move into my parents place permanently from Wednesday night so that should be interesting!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_It's pretty shocking how expensive MAC is here and how affordable it is in the states. I just can't understand why it goes up so much over here? I understand exchange and shipping but it still feels OTT._

 
It is not just US.. It is cheaper everywhere else lol. Yeah, rockin, my HK list was tiny and hubby already got those for Valentine's day. Now I wish I have added more stuff, because I WANT more stuff!!

MrsMay, you are not getting Pink Fish anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Will miss you!!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_It is not just US.. It is cheaper everywhere else lol. Yeah, rockin, my HK list was tiny and hubby already got those for Valentine's day. Now I wish I have added more stuff, because I WANT more stuff!!

MrsMay, you are not getting Pink Fish anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will miss you!!_

 
You've convinced me that I need to see Pink Fish in person before making a decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...  will miss you too hun!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^ See? I am not so much of an enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, I want to see Cutester, Pink Fish in person too!  I just convinced myself out of Too Dolly, I am just so proud of myself.  Now I can spend money on Creamsheen glass instead!

MrsMay,thought Most Popular l/s might be your shade tho


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ See? I am not so much of an enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I want to see Cutester, Pink Fish in person too! I just convinced myself out of Too Dolly, I am just so proud of myself. Now I can spend money on Creamsheen glass instead!

MrsMay,thought Most Popular l/s might be your shade tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol yeah I wasnt impressed by any of the HK quads so I'm safe there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most Popular is definately a no-brainer for me, and I'm sure that will probably end up on my list when I see HK in person... This is gonna be an expensive collection for me (along with Sugarsweet) and I didnt think it would be!! *sigh*


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

I am planning to get 5 out of 7 Grand Duo stuff and at least 8 Sugar Sweet stuff.. Hope nothing interesting comes out after these till December!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_We'll miss you Jen! And of course we care if you're MIA! I hope the move goes well.

As for HK my list is out the window. I was just watching Makeup Geek TV reveiw the collection (I really love her) and now I'm loving the blush, lip glosses and the glitters. Oh so confused, I think I'll just have to decide on the night!_

 
i've just watched lots of HK hauls and reviews.... so far i'm still keeping myy promise for not getting more than $100... pink fish TLC and the mirrored keyclip... i might have to see Strayin' l/s - Fast Friends & Nice Kitty l/g in person and swatch them myyself... 

can't believe i'm not even thinking of getting any of the palettes (lucky tom or too dolly).. well done, dea!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and rockin... please please please please don't make me want anything you're getting on the day.. at least, don't let me see what you get... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am planning to get 5 out of 7 Grand Duo stuff and at least 8 Sugar Sweet stuff.. Hope nothing interesting comes out after these till December!_

 
hmm... i think i may skip on GD and go with SS instead.. but not that many... maybe only one or two... i'm pretty much broke..

and i don't think MAC will ever stop making us feel 'bad' for passing up on any of their collections... just a headsup..


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm tempted by HK because I desperately want romping (i missed it when it came out with c-shock), but i dunno if I need the rest of the colours in the quad.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 15, 2009)

you girls are going to make me spend a fortune arent you? Lol. Im thinking of getting;
Sweet Strawberry Lipgloss
Tippy Beauty Powder 
On the Prowl Nail Lacquer
Big Bow Lipstick
Cute-Ster Lipstick


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I'm going to be spending big on SS so I might as well save for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm scared that I'll see HK in person and want everything haha.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 15, 2009)

GD hasn't excited me too much so I might give it a miss. SS looks really nice especially the shade sticks and l/g so I might have to put a few pennies away for that.

Been looking at Strayin from HK and am pretty sure I'll get Too Dolly and will check out Tippy as well. Mystic Queen I promise to be humble in my purchases and not enable you. Cassandra Ellen you may want to stay on the other side of the shop at the VIP, I love shopping with pals and generally encourage all buys. hehehehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn I am not joining you guys at the Pro store! Since I bought so many HK stuff already, I would try to enable you guys, so I don't feel too bad about myself


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not going where you're going, Nat


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I'm glad I'm not going where you're going, Nat _

 
 That's okay.. You will have rockin26 and cassandra-ellen!


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 16, 2009)

With SS - what are the shadesticks like? I am tempted to get them, but I have heard some pretty negative reviews on using shadesticks in general...
What are they like on oily lids? 
I've already started saving for GD and SS whee!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That's okay.. You will have rockin26 and cassandra-ellen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not going to the VIP night!!  Unless Chadstone convinces me to lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I'm not going to the VIP night!!  Unless Chadstone convinces me to lol._

 
Are you coming to the pro store VIP?? Don't worry if you really want me to I'll totally discourage you from over buying, I'll tell you your butt looks big in that lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehehe


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 16, 2009)

do you guys think that the pro store will get all the HK accesories?
or will it be like monogram...?
they sold out fast in the US so i can only hope we get them.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2009)

^^ I was told the pro store will have all the accessories!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Are you coming to the pro store VIP?? Don't worry if you really want me to I'll totally discourage you from over buying, I'll tell you your butt looks big in that lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehehe_

 
ahahaha.... nice try rockin.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I was told the pro store will have all the accessories!_

 
COOLLL!!! i have to get the mirrored key clip....... oh sambibabe, do you still want us to get you a purse mirror??


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2009)

I noticed last night they've got Fresh Brew in the HK line, is that usual to see a regular from the perm line in with the LE's?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_oh sambibabe, do you still want us to get you a purse mirror??_

 
Thanks myystiqueen, I think rockin26 is getting that for me, right rockin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_I noticed last night they've got Fresh Brew in the HK line, is that usual to see a regular from the perm line in with the LE's?_

 
 Yeah, they do that all the time with lippies and shadows..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yup I can grab you the purse mirror, you'll just need to let me know how you want to get it? Do you want me to post it or we could meet up for a coffee in the City and I could give it to you?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

rockin26, I am getting keys for the apartment on 13th, so we will be moving that weekend.. If I can't pop out to meet you, I might have to ask you to pop it in the mail for me and I will transfer the money to your account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wonder how much dang thing is going to cost here!!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ Too easy! My guess would be about $45, it's $22 in the US and we're usually double the price and sometimes more...... grrrrrrr!! I hope we get the tinted lip conditioners, I really want to check out Popster.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

Freakin expensive compact mirror, which is just a piece of plastic lol.. I bet I could get a similar thing cheaper at Sanrio or Hello Kitty store!  But then it is not MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't even wanna know how much HKK mystery powder is going to be!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 17, 2009)

hmmm well.... $45 for a mirror?? hmm.... can anybody guess how much the mirrored keyclip is going to be?? i'm guessing perhaps AU$32?? aaarrrgghhh.... we should sometimes boycott MAC in a nice way.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't even what 'a nice way' means....


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

Cheeky, isn't it!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hmmm well.... $45 for a mirror?? hmm.... can anybody guess how much the mirrored keyclip is going to be?? i'm guessing perhaps AU$32?? aaarrrgghhh.... we should sometimes boycott MAC in a nice way.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't even what 'a nice way' means...._

 
Well we have been boycotting MAC Australia by buying most of goodies overseas


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 17, 2009)

The powder is going to be about $105 -120, I think it was $105 with monogram...


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_The powder is going to be about $105 -120, I think it was $105 with monogram..._

 
Yup, that cements it! I'm not even going to blink at HKK at all, I cannot justify that much $$ for packaging, you'd have to sex it up a bit more than that for me


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hmmm well.... $45 for a mirror?? hmm.... can anybody guess how much the mirrored keyclip is going to be?? i'm guessing perhaps AU$32?? aaarrrgghhh.... we should sometimes boycott MAC in a nice way.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't even what 'a nice way' means...._

 
i don't know about the mirror but for kitty kouture
the dazzleglasses are....wait for it...$64. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't know who's gonna pay for that.i wannted 1, but no way am i paying that much for a gloss.
And the sheer mystery powders are $120.
But the good news is that apparently we will have male models.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



information courtsey of Melz makeup manor.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_i don't know about the mirror but for kitty kouture
the dazzleglasses are....wait for it...$64. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't know who's gonna pay for that.i wannted 1, but no way am i paying that much for a gloss.
And the sheer mystery powders are $120.
But the good news is that apparently we will have male models.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



information courtsey of Melz makeup manor._

 
  Eeeek.. WTF!  I am getting one Dazzleglass, but definitely not from Australia.  That's just outrageous!  I love HKK dazzleglass, but not if I have to pay $64!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow that is nuts! So whoever is going to Chapel St HK VIP night, I booked in the last spot today


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 18, 2009)

Omg those prices are just insane. I need so much stuff, looks like my savings is gunna suffer.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

$64?? Bhahahaha!! Snort!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL $64...?? WTF. I feel bad for anyone who would pay that much for some sticky glitter water. That is just plain robbery. The crazy thing is, people WILL buy it anyway.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd buy it from the US if I wanted it that bad!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Wow that is nuts! So whoever is going to Chapel St HK VIP night, I booked in the last spot today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. you've finally succumbed to join the VIP night!  Yay~ Wish I was going to the Chapel store!

HKK gloss will work out AUS$44 plus shipping & tax, if you get it CP'd.  I am arranging to have it with Grand duo & Sugar Sweet.  March is going to be my last major haul month!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

Haha yes I succumbed to the hype! I just went to get a 15 pan palette and asked out of interest if they were fully booked out.. and there you go! I'll need to give myself a spending limit though. 

I agree Nat, march is going to be bad!!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Feb 18, 2009)

is HK gonna be normal pricing? or are they gonna be annoying O.O


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

The MUA I spoke to today said that everything will be on par with Dame Edna pricing.. so like about $5-10 more than normal or whatever.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Haha yes I succumbed to the hype! I just went to get a 15 pan palette and asked out of interest if they were fully booked out.. and there you go! I'll need to give myself a spending limit though. 

I agree Nat, march is going to be bad!!_

 
 I can't believe it is booked out there!  Hope the Doncaster store has more than 3 people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!  Are you getting any Grand Duo stuff? Them and Sugar Sweet MSFs are going to be my last blush haul.. Really, how many blushes do we need?


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2009)

^^Omg I agree about the blushes. I was just thinking about it this morning. I have 

21 Blushes
8 MSF's that can be used as blushes
1 CCB
Several mineral blush samples

I plan only buying more for Grand Duo's but after that I will probably stop. Well maybe once I get a few more Nars ones lol!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Far out spectrolite!!   I went and counted my blushes and now I don't feel so bad about my spending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9 MAC blushes
5 MSFs
2 CCB
2 Nars
1 Bobbi Brown
3 other brands mineralised blushes

Okay, I definitely deserve Grand Duo and Sugar Sweet MSFs lol..


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy crap.... $64??? I will be seeking a few CPs methinks.... I really want both the dazzleglasses - but not at that price!

I went through my blush stash and I have ~

6 MAC blushes, but one of those is a backup though, does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe
4 Nars blushes - again one is a backup. I had 5 but I smashed my Mounia, I nearly died and I STILL havent replaced it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 but soon to be none MSF....LOL!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh wow,
My collection in general is tiny, but I only have one nars blush (plan on getting more) 1 MAC and 1 MSF.

I'm really weighing up whether to buy stuff here or get a CP, with the current Au$ prices it doesn't seem to work out much cheaper.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow Spectrolite, you need to take some pictures!! Definitely worthy of a make up porn award hahah.

I don't know how keen I  am on grand duos coz I thought I had enough blushes, however in comparison to some of you 

I have:

7 MAC powder 
1 MAC creme 
4 MSFs that can be used as blush
1 NARS 
2 Bobbi Brown

So apparently, like Nat I deserve GD?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Haha yes I succumbed to the hype! I just went to get a 15 pan palette and asked out of interest if they were fully booked out.. and there you go! I'll need to give myself a spending limit though. 

I agree Nat, march is going to be bad!!_

 

Yay!!! Another Specktra gal at the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I promise simplyenchantin I won't enable you..... much

I was going to avoid GD but I think I might treat myself to 2 (or maybe 5 hehehe) of the blushes seeing as my collection pales in comparision to everyone elses. I think I'm giong to grab a couple of the shade sticks from SS, I'm really likeing Butternutty and possibly Aquavert E/S??? Not sure about the l/g yet, they look pretty but I'm not sure how sheer they go on if they're worth it.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay rockin!! I'm so excited to meet you lovely ladies <3

I'm with you on SS too - I want some shadesticks and an MSF but thats about it I think.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_So apparently, like Nat I deserve GD? _

 





  Even we get all of GD & SS MSFs, we won't catch up to spectrolite!

Well, I am thinking about getting 5 GD blushes.  All except two very dark bronzy ones..

With SS, I am thinking about getting:
Aquavert e/s
Dear Cupcake e/s
Red Violet s/s - maybe
Penny s/s - maybe
Sweet Thing l/s
Lollipop Loving l/s
Saint Germain l/s - yay
Tasty tri colour l/g
MSF x 2

Ahhhh.. hope all the collections after SS are crappy as ever!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ 
Ahhhh.. hope all the collections after SS are crappy as ever!_

 
Yeah bring on the crap and save us some money!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really need to get more into the perm lines and start ingnoring the colour collections.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

But the colour collections are so fun! I can't wait to try lollipop loving on!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_But the colour collections are so fun! I can't wait to try lollipop loving on!_

 
I can't hear you.....


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

If I just buy collections, then it won't be a problem.. I buy collections, perms, other brand cosmetics..grrr. At the moment, Dior is getting to me!


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 19, 2009)

What are the shadesticks like ? I have never used one before - do they crease like mad, because that's what I've read...but then I've also read these are a new formula??

I am totally tempted by SS - I swear I am going to get everything! I'm already saving my dollars!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't like my corn s/s (only one I have), but I am going to buy the new ones, as I also heard they will be new formula, new packaging.  I prefer paint pots!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ I've wondered that too?? Has anyone here used shade sticks much???


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah I usually stick to paints or paintpots as I have oily skin and those don't crease till after 8 hours of wear, but the SS colours look soooo good I'd love to get them all


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

I have wrinkly lids  and s/s tends to accentuate the lines.  Maybe because they are more pasty than Paint pots?  

I rang my local store for the new Cremesheen lippies and they still don't have them in stock!  Has anyone seen them at the store?  I am waiting for Shy girl, Cream Cup and Lickable.


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ I've wondered that too?? Has anyone here used shade sticks much???_

 
i only have 1 overcast ss and its comparable to luna ccb if u have that.but with sparkle.i like it and it doesn't crease on me.i wanna get the red velvet 1.
with the HK party i don't know if they will charge me when i get there.the $60,u know how its redemable if you buy stuff.is it stuff from the collection or can u buy anything?coz i cp'd for nearly all my goodies so i might not be buying any HK stuff on the day.but i need other things pansetc.
my friend in the us reckons she can find some of the soldout accesories.but if she can't i'll buy over here


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Yeah bring on the crap and save us some money!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really need to get more into the perm lines and start ingnoring the colour collections._

 
oh and a big AMEN to this sister.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't wait for Sugarsweet!!! My wishlist:

Aquavert e/s
Dear Cupcake e/s - I LOVE the name of this one so much >_<
2 MSF's
Maybe all of the Shadesticks except Penny
1-2 of the glosses


----------



## Dorit (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I'm tempted by HK because I desperately want romping (i missed it when it came out with c-shock), but i dunno if I need the rest of the colours in the quad._

 

I have romping and I used it maybe twise the whole time....Not sure its THAT amazing but mayble I will give it another shot this morning


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I don't like my corn s/s (only one I have), but I am going to buy the new ones, as I also heard they will be new formula, new packaging. I prefer paint pots!_

 
*cough* you can always send it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ I've wondered that too?? Has anyone here used shade sticks much???_

 
I hadnt used them much until recently, and I have been liking them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They definately arent as creamy as paint pots and you have to work with them more but they have some really pretty colours so I think they are worth it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have wrinkly lids  and s/s tends to accentuate the lines. Maybe because they are more pasty than Paint pots? 

I rang my local store for the new Cremesheen lippies and they still don't have them in stock! Has anyone seen them at the store? I am waiting for Shy girl, Cream Cup and Lickable._

 
Cremesheen didnt do anything for me _at all. _Which is a good thing!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 19, 2009)

Cremesheen lost me completely on the prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder how much the shade sticks will be for SS??


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*cough* you can always send it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cremesheen didnt do anything for me at all. Which is a good thing!_

 
Nice try!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never sell or giveaway my makeups, unless they are some el cheapo stuff that I don't use.  Even things don't work for me, I would keep them and make it work for me later. It is weird how I grow to love the stuff that didn't agree with me in the first place!

My store rang me to let me know that they finally have the new Cremesheen lippies.  Looks like I'd be busy depotting for those tonight!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Nice try!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never sell or giveaway my makeups, unless they are some el cheapo stuff that I don't use.  Even things don't work for me, I would keep them and make it work for me later. It is weird how I grow to love the stuff that didn't agree with me in the first place!_

 
Me too! I've never sold anything but I've given stuff away to my mum and always end up snaffling it back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll never say never though because I might end up loathing something, since I get most of my MAC online.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Me too! I've never sold anything but I've given stuff away to my mum and always end up snaffling it back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll never say never though because I might end up loathing something, since I get most of my MAC online._

 





 That's cute!  
I get most of my MAC stuff online too! Nothing has disappointed me so far, and that's why I love MAC so much!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 19, 2009)

I just ordered a Gold Mode piggie off Smart Poppy, can't wait for it to arrive! Where online do you gals go for your MAC?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Nice try!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never sell or giveaway my makeups, unless they are some el cheapo stuff that I don't use. Even things don't work for me, I would keep them and make it work for me later. It is weird how I grow to love the stuff that didn't agree with me in the first place!

My store rang me to let me know that they finally have the new Cremesheen lippies. Looks like I'd be busy depotting for those tonight!_

 
lol, it was worth a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's ok, I have a BNIB Corn shadestick on its way to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I just ordered a Gold Mode piggie off Smart Poppy, can't wait for it to arrive! Where online do you gals go for your MAC?_

 
I have ordered from Smart Poppy before, and also cyber emporium as well (I currently have a $50 gift voucher for cyber emporium from my sister for xmas to spend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Most of my collection has been courtesy of the clearance bin on Specktra though.  Much more reasonable prices if you dont mind used items!  Some sellers also have BN or BNIB items as well.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Most of my collection has been courtesy of the clearance bin on Specktra though. Much more reasonable prices if you dont mind used items! Some sellers also have BN or BNIB items as well._

 
Same here!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_lol, it was worth a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's ok, I have a BNIB Corn shadestick on its way to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There you go!  You have so many s/s, yet, still not enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*rockin26*, have you tried ordering samples?  I normally get the samples first, then try to find more of the nice ones.. Samples would last you for AGES!!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_There you go! You have so many s/s, yet, still not enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*rockin26*, have you tried ordering samples? I normally get the samples first, then try to find more of the nice ones.. Samples would last you for AGES!!_

 

It's never enough!! muahahahahaha....

Regarding the pigment samples - that's how I did it.  I purchased samples of the ones I thought I would like to determine which ones I wanted more of and purchased them or hunted them down in the case of LE's (mainly through the clearance bin - stay away from Ebay for pigments!)


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 20, 2009)

How bad are some of the pigments on ebay! It's so obvious they're fake! The only MAC items I've gotten from ebay was the LE stuff cos it's pretty hard to fake the packaging but with the exchange rate now ebay is more than buying here!

I'm going to literally start having to ignore the colour collections after GD & SS. I have to start building up the bases so my case is more universal. I can't imagine many brides wanting to wear bright blues and purples with glittery eyeliner. So I'll need your support not to buy ladies!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_How bad are some of the pigments on ebay! It's so obvious they're fake! The only MAC items I've gotten from ebay was the LE stuff cos it's pretty hard to fake the packaging but with the exchange rate now ebay is more than buying here!

I'm going to literally start having to ignore the colour collections after GD & SS. I have to start building up the bases so my case is more universal. I can't imagine many brides wanting to wear bright blues and purples with glittery eyeliner. So I'll need your support not to buy ladies!_

 
I'm quite happy to keep my enabling to more neutral shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just for you though hun


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 20, 2009)

I have almost no neutral shades lol!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bring on the recs ladies!! What are great neutrals and why? I bought Shroom based on all the good feed back so what else does everyone like?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

I only use Shroom for highlighting.. For perm neutral shadows,  I use Goldmine, Gorgeous Gold & Amber Lights all the time.  I also love Tempting, Henna, Satin Taupe, Brun, Era.. Oh I use Print e/s instead of Carbon.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.... Neutrals.....

Vanilla Pigment - my HG!!
Phloof! e/s
Shore Leave e/s
Tea Time pigment
Subtle/Coco pigment
Chocolate Brown pigment
Satin Taupe e/s
Patina e/s
Typographic e/s
Nylon e/s
Sable e/s
All that Glitters e/s
Woodwinked e/s
Bronze e/s
Tempting e/s

That's about all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 20, 2009)

I love Stila's Kitten. Awesome neutral yet sparkly eyeshadow and doubles as a great highlight for your cheek bones!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 20, 2009)

meepp... i'm still building myy neutral palette too...

so far i'm loving :
- ricepaper
- woodwinked
- satin taupe
- cork
- espresso
- amber lights

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Omg I agree about the blushes. I was just thinking about it this morning. I have

21 Blushes
8 MSF's that can be used as blushes
1 CCB
Several mineral blush samples

I plan only buying more for Grand Duo's but after that I will probably stop. Well maybe once I get a few more Nars ones lol!!_

 
wow.. spectrolite.....
mine will be put to shame compared to yours side by side...
so far i only have.. say : 4 MAC blushes, 1 MSF, 2 NARS blushes, 2 Cargo blushes and perhaps around 8 other cheapo..

btw guys... i'm a total MSF-virgin... can anyone suggest me some good basic??
i'm NC35 for reference...

i already have Redhead and i'm thinking of getting :
- Soft and Gentle (for highlighting)
- So Ceylon (bronzer / contouring)
- Northern Lights (for blush)

am I making the right choice??


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

myystiqueen, yeah, those MSFs would be great on you!  How about Mineralized Blushes?  I love Dainty.. You might like Nuance, too!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I'm allergic or something to MSF's I have petticoat but when I wore it my face felt like it was on fire lol.

I want more nars blushes, i really need to get to melb. If I sell one of my old text books i'll be getting $90 so that'll go straight to MAC.

Neutrals i love are:
-Woodwinked
-Satin Taupe
-Corduroy 
-Mulch
-Ricepaper
-Retrospect
-Mylar


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_myystiqueen, yeah, those MSFs would be great on you!  How about Mineralized Blushes?  I love Dainty.. You might like Nuance, too!_

 
i already have nuance and yea... i loveee it....
though i use it as highlighter most of the time...

thanks for the tips... ^^

oh btw.. a voguette has just confirmed AU HK price and here goes the list :

- Too Dolly & Lucky Tom Quad : $85
- Lipstick : $41
- Lipgloss : $40
- Beauty Powder : $55
- Beauty Powder Blush : $45
- Nail Lacquer : $22
- Pigment : $39
- Reflects Glitter : $29
- Tinted Lip Conditioner : $34

now i'm thinking of getting deep blue green piggy..

but not sure if it's worth it...


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_i already have nuance and yea... i loveee it....
though i use it as highlighter most of the time...

thanks for the tips... ^^

oh btw.. a voguette has just confirmed AU HK price and here goes the list :

- Too Dolly & Lucky Tom Quad : $85
- Lipstick : $41
- Lipgloss : $40
- Beauty Powder : $55
- Beauty Powder Blush : $45
- Nail Lacquer : $22
- Pigment : $39
- Reflects Glitter : $29
- Tinted Lip Conditioner : $34

now i'm thinking of getting deep blue green piggy..

but not sure if it's worth it..._

 
Thanks for the info Mystic!!

FFS!! Ok i'm only getting 1 quad, 1 lippie and 1 gloss, it's just to over the top here! I'm going to have to be strong at the launch.


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks for the info Mystic!!

FFS!! Ok i'm only getting 1 quad, 1 lippie and 1 gloss, it's just to over the top here! I'm going to have to be strong at the launch._

 
anytime rockin...

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for not getting heaps.... well done!! hahaha.... but DON'T tempt me to get the quad... deal??

i'm only getting pink fish and mirrored key clip... exactly like what i've planned....

dear deep blue green piggy,
i may not be able to use you that often and you may end up in the clearance bin in no time... so please.. please.. hide yourself on the VIP nights..
i rly appreciate your cooperation


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_wow.. spectrolite.....
mine will be put to shame compared to yours side by side...
so far i only have.. say : 4 MAC blushes, 1 MSF, 2 NARS blushes, 2 Cargo blushes and perhaps around 8 other cheapo..

btw guys... i'm a total MSF-virgin... can anyone suggest me some good basic??
i'm NC35 for reference...

i already have Redhead and i'm thinking of getting :
- Soft and Gentle (for highlighting)
- So Ceylon (bronzer / contouring)
- Northern Lights (for blush)

am I making the right choice??_

 
^^I can't even believe that I have that many blushes! I think I got most of them last year. 

I reckon that you should try Petticoat or Blonde instead of Northern Lights as a blush. Northern Lights does not have that much colour, it's more of a sheer/shimmery/glittery effect and would be more suitable as a highlight. You could probably even wear Brunette MSF as a bronzer too. It's gorgeous!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 21, 2009)

<3 Petticoat ^^


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^I can't even believe that I have that many blushes! I think I got most of them last year. 

I reckon that you should try Petticoat or Blonde instead of Northern Lights as a blush. Northern Lights does not have that much colour, it's more of a sheer/shimmery/glittery effect and would be more suitable as a highlight. You could probably even wear Brunette MSF as a bronzer too. It's gorgeous! _

 
ooo... thanks for the rec..... ^^


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_The MUA I spoke to today said that everything will be on par with Dame Edna pricing.. so like about $5-10 more than normal or whatever._

 
man that's so annoying >.> the packaging is not all that different from normal mac stuff


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 22, 2009)

Even more annoying when you consider than DE was NORMAL price for everyone EXCEPT us.....


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah that is annoying.
I generally avoid LE stuff and just find uses for my perm stuff.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 22, 2009)

I love my nars blushes, i have 5 nars, 3 mac and 2 msfs.
Does anyone know when or if where are getting studio sculpt foundation and concealer? i really want to get the foundation and concealer. i find that my studio finish concealer doesnt blend like i want it to and goes cakey during the day.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_anytime rockin...

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for not getting heaps.... well done!! hahaha.... but DON'T tempt me to get the quad... deal??

i'm only getting pink fish and mirrored key clip... exactly like what i've planned....

dear deep blue green piggy,
i may not be able to use you that often and you may end up in the clearance bin in no time... so please.. please.. hide yourself on the VIP nights..
i rly appreciate your cooperation_

 
 Deep blue green p/g is nice, but it is dark and you might not use it often.. You better off getting a sample!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_I love my nars blushes, i have 5 nars, 3 mac and 2 msfs.
Does anyone know when or if where are getting studio sculpt foundation and concealer? i really want to get the foundation and concealer. i find that my studio finish concealer doesnt blend like i want it to and goes cakey during the day._

 
I want to know if we're getting Studio Sculpt as well! I'm very interested in checking it out... Anyone?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I want to know if we're getting Studio Sculpt as well! I'm very interested in checking it out... Anyone?_

 
Yeah we are.  My local store manager was telling me about it, but I wasn't paying attention!  So it is going to be released here soon, but I am not sure 'when' exactly.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, sambi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never had a MAC foundie, I still want my MUFE F&B but I might try the Sculpt for fun!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Deep blue green p/g is nice, but it is dark and you might not use it often.. You better off getting a sample!_

 
THANKS A LOT, sambi!! :grin:

that's a good sign.. ^^

i'm going back to melbourne soon.... can't wait.....
even better i'll have a 12-hours layover at changi airport before i go back... i heard they have MAC there and the prices are good... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm getting a few stuff... and i'll get myy brother pay for them...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Thanks, sambi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never had a MAC foundie, I still want my MUFE F&B but I might try the Sculpt for fun!_

 
MUFE F&B didn't do a thing for me! But I read a lot of good reviews about it, so maybe it is just ME
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whoa Myystiqueen!!  Grab as much as you can at the Changi airport!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry this is totally irrelevant.. GO HEATH!!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Whoa Myystiqueen!!  Grab as much as you can at the Changi airport!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry this is totally irrelevant.. GO HEATH!!!_

 
well... no no no... just going to get some stuff that i really need.... being a good girl, i know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm definitely getting blot powder, studio fix fluid (basics.. i know), one or two MSF, dollymix, one or two eyeshadow, dipdown fluidline and perhaps fix+... but still not sure..

i don't think they have BBR stuff there,, but i really really wanna try BBR shadows....

which one do you think i SHOULD get?? pincurl (isn't the same as electra?) flip? 100 strokes??

and yyeaaaa... go heath!!!! i hope he wins.... loveee himmm....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 23, 2009)

Woo heath won!! myystiqueen, I say go for flip!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_well... no no no... just going to get some stuff that i really need.... being a good girl, i know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'm definitely getting blot powder, studio fix fluid (basics.. i know), one or two MSF, dollymix, one or two eyeshadow, dipdown fluidline and perhaps fix+... but still not sure..

i don't think they have BBR stuff there,, but i really really wanna try BBR shadows....

which one do you think i SHOULD get?? pincurl (isn't the same as electra?) flip? 100 strokes??

and yyeaaaa... go heath!!!! i hope he wins.... loveee himmm...._

 
IMHO, Inglot powder is better than Blot powder.. I also heard HK Tippy is prettier than Dollymix.  I also have Fix +, which I only use it to wet pigments and sometimes spraying on my face on hot days.. 

Pincurl is nothing like Electra!  It is all depends on what you already have in your stash.. I second Flip, and French Cuff is nice too.

Yay!  Heath won


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Woo heath won!! myystiqueen, I say go for flip!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_IMHO, Inglot powder is better than Blot powder.. I also heard HK Tippy is prettier than Dollymix. I also have Fix +, which I only use it to wet pigments and sometimes spraying on my face on hot days.. 

Pincurl is nothing like Electra! It is all depends on what you already have in your stash.. I second Flip, and French Cuff is nice too.

Yay!  Heath won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
he did?? good thing!!! i think i may be the only one who missed oscar...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




flip it is..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks guys
i saw the swatches and tippy is too 'baby pink'... and i don't think it will complement myy skintone.... not 100% sure though... i better go swatch dollymix myyself...

and i just called MAC @ changi and they do have BBR stuff.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm getting #214 if it is still available...

i'm loving myy Mario Badescu Facial Spray which i use as a replacement of Fix+ and it's even cheaper.... and so far no one has convinced me to pay more and get fix+ instead...

oh and... i'm going to use blot for touching up during the day... and yea... i've promised myyself to get the inglot loose powder... thanks for the tips...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ I have Dollymix and I hardly touch it. Who knows though? I might love it later!

Yeah.. I *can* live without Fix +.. If I travel overseas though, then I will take it with me and use it on the plane.

Grrr.. wish I was stopping at the Changi airport!  I would grab some Dior quads ($95 here! Eeek), Japanese heated lash curler and Shu Uemura stuff!!  Bummer there is no MUFE at the airport!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ I have dollymix and but havent touched it in ages.  However, this was the first MAC blush I owned and the only one that I went through completely...


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ I have Dollymix and I hardly touch it. Who knows though? I might love it later!

Yeah.. I *can* live without Fix +.. If I travel overseas though, then I will take it with me and use it on the plane.

Grrr.. wish I was stopping at the Changi airport!  I would grab some Dior quads ($95 here! Eeek), Japanese heated lash curler and Shu Uemura stuff!!  Bummer there is no MUFE at the airport!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I have dollymix and but havent touched it in ages. However, this was the first MAC blush I owned and the only one that I went through completely..._

 
ahh... another reason to save money then i guess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but uhm any other pink blush rec for NC35 or even darker besides tippy??

hmm yea... i'm using a cheapo avene thermal spring water on the plane..

i can get one for you sambi..... you can pay me back after i got back to melb.. and what japanese brand are you talking? i'm interested....

we have MUFE in indonesia and the prices are just perfect... even not that expensive compared to MAC.. not sure about the prices over the states though...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_ahh... another reason to save money then i guess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but uhm any other pink blush rec for NC35 or even darker besides tippy??

hmm yea... i'm using a cheapo avene thermal spring water on the plane..

i can get one for you sambi..... you can pay me back after i got back to melb.. and what japanese brand are you talking? i'm interested....

we have MUFE in indonesia and the prices are just perfect... even not that expensive compared to MAC.. not sure about the prices over the states though..._

 
With the dark pink blush, spectrolite might help you with that one!  I think she is close to your skintone and she does have many blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There is a blogger who is NC35 and she uses Dollymix and Cataloupe all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought a heated lash curler by National. It comes with a wide comb, so you can curl and lift lol.. 

What!  You have to go and try MUFE foundation!  They are better than MAC. Love their Star powder (pigments), Diamond powder (fine glitters) and Aqua liners!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_With the dark pink blush, spectrolite might help you with that one!  I think she is close to your skintone and she does have many blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There is a blogger who is NC35 and she uses Dollymix and Cataloupe all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought a heated lash curler by National. It comes with a wide comb, so you can curl and lift lol.. 

What!  You have to go and try MUFE foundation!  They are better than MAC. Love their Star powder (pigments), Diamond powder (fine glitters) and Aqua liners!_

 
hmm.. thanks for the info... and yeah,,, she DOES have many blushes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll go check the curler there...

i know... it's just that... i was in a rush and i hardly had a time to get myy foundation matched... it's next on myy wishlist.. right after i try SFF.... as someone who has known MAC for ages, you know how it's like for a macbie (mac newbie) like me who doesn't want to touch anything other than MAC.... :grin:

oh and btw... i found this site --> ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics
it's pretty much a MAC counter...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't even choose... please tell me they are not authentic.....


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_ 
oh and btw... i found this site --> ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics
it's pretty much a MAC counter...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't even choose... please tell me they are not authentic....._

 
Gaaaah!!!!! This site is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dunno where to start?? Oh I wish I hadn't looked


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2009)

myystiqueen, I love MAC, but I don't love everything MAC makes, especially their foundations, concealers, primers and liner pencils etc.. 

Need to order MAC stuff online?  Here is a free shipping offer:
FREE SHIPPING
THIS WEEK ONLY 
February 23 – March 1 
Use Offer Code: SUMMERFSat checkout  

DETAILS
Enjoy free standard shipping on any purchase over $100 at maccosmetics.com.au


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok do we think the stuff on this site is legit that Myystiqueen showed us MAC cos if so it's great for samples of piggies!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 24, 2009)

That site is legit. Mel for Makeup on Youtube made a video about it. Im so tempted to spend a fortune on the site, but i cant cause trying to save!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ Oh well I'm doomed, just another place to spend but the prices are pretty good, better than most I've seen


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 24, 2009)

I could be wrong but the person who runs that website has an ebay account and has been known to sell fake pigments. Though I'm not 100% sure of that, thats why I've been cautious of buying from there.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_ahh... another reason to save money then i guess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but uhm any other pink blush rec for NC35 or even darker besides tippy??_

 
I'm darker than you, NW45, but I really love:

- Gleeful Mineralized Blush- Basically my HG, every day blush for a nice glow. It's really really pretty.
- Full Fuchsia - really nice but its bright!! I like bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush
- Dollymix - one of the first blushes I bought. You don't really need it since MAC comes out with so many dupes of it every year but it's pretty and bubblegummy! 
- NARS Crazed - Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dorit (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_myystiqueen, I love MAC, but I don't love everything MAC makes, especially their foundations, concealers, primers and liner pencils etc.. 

Need to order MAC stuff online? Here is a free shipping offer:
FREE SHIPPING
THIS WEEK ONLY 
February 23 – March 1 
Use Offer Code: SUMMERFSat checkout 

DETAILS
Enjoy free standard shipping on any purchase over $100 at maccosmetics.com.au_

 
The next stage is F&F?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone looked at the product images for A Rose Romance on T?? I think I'm in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seriously had every intention to slow down after SS


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dorit* 

 
_The next stage is F&F? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Sorry to break this to you, but MAC has free shipping offer quite often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_Has anyone looked at the product images for A Rose Romance on T?? I think I'm in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seriously had every intention to slow down after SS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Yeah, I saw it yesterday. That collection doesn't do much for me.. I would normally get excited for any pink lippies, but they all look/sound the same now.. I probably will get a couple of eyeshadows.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ Fair enough! I like the 2 light pink lippies and shadows and I want a beauty powder <3


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I could be wrong but the person who runs that website has an ebay account and has been known to sell fake pigments. Though I'm not 100% sure of that, thats why I've been cautious of buying from there._

 
Really? Oh that's interesting. Do you know what they're user ID is? It was the pigments that had me curious, I need to build up some samples.


----------



## Repunzel (Feb 25, 2009)

with the m.a.c release party's can you bring some1 with you or do they have to be on the list 2?does any1 know this????..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ I think they have to be on the list but it would be best to ring the store direct and check


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Really? Oh that's interesting. Do you know what they're user ID is? It was the pigments that had me curious, I need to build up some samples._

 
I think the user is closetmustgo.
Here is a thread about the site.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/a...le-com-131269/

I'm still tempted to buy from there though lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2009)

^^I just bought something from the site.... I couldn't resist and I've been trying to track one down for ages. Crystal Rose lipglass from the Turquatic collection. I can't wait to finally have it!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh nice, i so desperately want the UD glitter eyeliner pencils, couple of MAC glitter liners and cool heat e/s..... just need to get myself up to buying the stuff lol


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll probably buy from her next month after I get paid. My addiction has sent me broke this month


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2009)

Last month, the local MAC store manager asked me to fill out a customer file. I left my contact number to another store, so that my favorite MUA rings me to let me know about the upcoming collection, but I NEVER filled out a customer file at MAC before.  Last week, I grabbed a few stuff, MUA even wrote them down in my file! When I asked about it, she said they are just keeping a record?  Has anyone else filled out the file?  Has this been going on for awhile, that I didn't know about it till now??


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Last month, the local MAC store manager asked me to fill out a customer file. I left my contact number to another store, so that my favorite MUA rings me to let me know about the upcoming collection, but I NEVER filled out a customer file at MAC before. Last week, I grabbed a few stuff, MUA even wrote them down in my file! When I asked about it, she said they are just keeping a record? Has anyone else filled out the file? Has this been going on for awhile, that I didn't know about it till now??_

 
Can't say they've done his with me but the MUA I see regularly at my counter pretty much knows what I'm after all the time anyway, she's a gem!

Inglot have me on their computer system and when I buy something it goes against my details. I don't really know why they do this, probably a marketing thing I would imagine.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ Yeah they do that at Inglot and Mecca too. I like it coz it means they can check your previous purchases if you aren't sure if you have a particular colour etc! I know a lot of you have probably bought an eye shadow you already had by accident hehe!

I haven't had anyone at MAC do it for me before though, it'd be good if they did I think.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

A lot of major cosmetics stores have this system (Lancome, Inglot, Dior, Benefit, Kit Cosmetics, Chanel, Shiseido, Shu Uemura, Prescriptives, Mecca to name a few), but not MAC.. The uncanny thing was, my file had 'VIP customer' written on the top.  This makes me think that I should make all my MAC purchase at one store, in order to make my file looks good lol.. Not that there is any incentive of being a VIP customer, but it sounds good!  Oh, my MUA gave me a handful of triangle sponges for free.. Definitely VIP status worthy.... NOT


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol yay sponges!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2009)

I love sponges!!! The next best thing to my fingers


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry if this has been answered but do we have a release date for Sugarsweet at all yet?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lol yay sponges!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_I love sponges!!! The next best thing to my fingers_

 
LOL.. I am working my way up!  My next target is either HK Milk sample or round sponges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sad, I know.. lol


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 26, 2009)

Whats the shipping cost like on the site?

Just paying for my place at HK now. I got called and told that i MUST pay.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 26, 2009)

Has everyone seen/got the email about the Hello Kitty competition on the MAC website? In any case, I had a look at the "rules" and it had a list of prizes including AU RRP's of HK products so here's a list for everyone who is interested (and my apologies if everyone knows the prices already!):

*Item*
*RRP AUD*
Eye Trio
$85.00
Lipstick
$41.00
Lipglass
$40.00
Nail Lacquer
$22.00
Pigment
$39.00
Reflects Glitter
$29.00
Beauty Powder Blush
$45.00
Beauty Powder 
$55.00
Tinted Lip Conditioner
$34.00
Glitter Eye liner
$35.00
Hello Kitty Lash
$18.00
Hello Kitty Kouture Dazzlegass 
$68.00
Hello Kitty Kouture Sheer Myst. Powder 
$150.00​


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 26, 2009)

Pass on the mystery powder!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, simply!! 

Why are they calling the quads trios...?


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Septemba - Aussie MAC can't count. heheh.

Is Tippy kind of like Dollymix? Been looking at the swatches and on lighter skin tones they look really comparable, but on darker skin tones there's more of a difference - Tippy looks slightly more cool pink.

I have neither so I'm trying to decide which to get. I'm quite pale - NC20.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

CatsMeow, we have the similar skintone and I don't really like Dollymix on me. It didn't stop me from buying Tippy though!

Geez.. $60 VIP night fee won't get me much stuff lol..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Thanks, simply!! 

Why are they calling the quads trios...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That was probably me mistyping haha. My apologies! Actually no I just checked and it says Too Dolly Eye Trio and Lucky Tom Eye Trio haha


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_CatsMeow, we have the similar skintone and I don't really like Dollymix on me. It didn't stop me from buying Tippy though!

Geez.. $60 VIP night fee won't get me much stuff lol.._

 
So Tippy suited you better than Dollymix?

Heheh sounds like you've pretty much bought all your HK stuff already!!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_ I have neither so I'm trying to decide which to get. I'm quite pale - NC20._

 
I'm NC20 too! I've been thinking about Tippy and will just have to see how it goes on the night. I've heard positive and negative feedback but I think it all has to do with skin tone like any blush.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2009)

So passing on Koutoure, you'd have to add a date with Orlando to pay those prices!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_So passing on Koutoure, you'd have to add a date with Orlando to pay those prices!_

 
 I would even pass Orlando!  He is too 'elf' for me LOL..  A date with Angelina Jolie would be more interesting and I am straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_So Tippy suited you better than Dollymix?

Heheh sounds like you've pretty much bought all your HK stuff already!!_

 
 I have no idea!  I haven't got it yet..  BPBs always work great for me though, so I trust Tippy and Fun & Games..

Shhhh.. I am tempted by Lucky Tom quads grrrr..


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Temptalia has product pictures of SS collection..
Yumm.. Now I want some Cupcakes!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_A date with Angelina Jolie would be more interesting and I am straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree with you on both counts.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_So passing on Koutoure, you'd have to add a date with Orlando to pay those prices!_

 
I managed to pick up Dazzlepuss d/g off ebay without the charm so that's all for me from HK Kouture


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ange is hot! I'm straight too but I'd turn gay for her hehehe


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ange is hot! I'm straight too but I'd turn gay for her hehehe_

 





 agreed


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

Has anyone seen this thread http://www.specktra.net/forum/f262/w...t-list-110103/ It's so funny but I don't think I could put ouh that much info about myself in here.

I'm lovin what some of these girls are coming up with though


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 27, 2009)

These are the expected release dates for the upcoming collections:
Hello Kitty + Kitty Kouture: 16th MARCH (dates will not be separated like the US)
Well Defined: 30th MARCH
Sugarsweet: 13th APRIL
Grandduos: 4th MAY


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

Not too many surprises here rockin, just good old fashioned lovin and lots of it...  and some special treats on occasion. SO is a machine though, LOL.

Oh thank you baby chicken!! I was just about to ask about Sugar Sweet, waaah I don't wanna wait until April!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, they're really whacking them out aren't they?? Well Defined.... meh


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_These are the expected release dates for the upcoming collections:
Hello Kitty + Kitty Kouture: 16th MARCH (dates will not be separated like the US)
Well Defined: 30th MARCH
*Sugarsweet: 13th APRIL*
Grandduos: 4th MAY_

 
Thank you, Thank you, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!

Now I have a date to budget for Sugarsweet!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_These are the expected release dates for the upcoming collections:
Hello Kitty + Kitty Kouture: 16th MARCH (dates will not be separated like the US)
Well Defined: 30th MARCH
Sugarsweet: 13th APRIL
Grandduos: 4th MAY_

 
 4th May for Grand Duos?  That sucks.. It is coming out in US in two weeks!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought GD would be first? Oh well CP time lol!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well the lady actually said the 2nd for GD but thats a saturday so I figured the following monday...


----------



## Dorit (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_These are the expected release dates for the upcoming collections:
Hello Kitty + Kitty Kouture: 16th MARCH (dates will not be separated like the US)
Well Defined: 30th MARCH
Sugarsweet: 13th APRIL
Grandduos: 4th MAY_

 
4 May is Labour Day in QLD- wonder if it will still be launched then. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dorit (Feb 27, 2009)

Whats with the HK prices? Jeeezzz


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

I wish they would launch on Thursdays instead of Mondays. At least then it's late night shopping and we can check it out after work.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I wish they would launch on Thursdays instead of Mondays. At least then it's late night shopping and we can check it out after work._

 
I'll say! Although I did take the day off work just to make sure I could go get my BBR stuff without any worries. My MAC store said I could call on the Monday though and they can put stuff aside till Thursdays...

Can't wait till SS!! I tallied up how much I need to save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No idea how I'm going to do it but I must have it ALL! 

Who's getting shadesticks? I can't decide because of the creasing issue :S


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm darker than you, NW45, but I really love:

- Gleeful Mineralized Blush- Basically my HG, every day blush for a nice glow. It's really really pretty.
- Full Fuchsia - really nice but its bright!! I like bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush
- Dollymix - one of the first blushes I bought. You don't really need it since MAC comes out with so many dupes of it every year but it's pretty and bubblegummy! 
- NARS Crazed - Absolutely gorgeous!_

 
ooo.. thanks spectrolite (aka blusher queen)

i just got dollymix and so far i'm LOVING it... just the perfect pink blush i've been looking for... i applied it with #187 though... don't want to pile it on...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_These are the expected release dates for the upcoming collections:
Hello Kitty + Kitty Kouture: 16th MARCH (dates will not be separated like the US)
Well Defined: 30th MARCH
Sugarsweet: 13th APRIL
Grandduos: 4th MAY_

 
uuu... 13th april for SS?? oh well... i'm not going to wait for them to get here cause i'll most likely to CP the stuff i want, which is not that many...

so far i only want : (from random upcoming collections)
- Club e/s (i know it's perm)
- Lollipop Loving l/s
- Vibrant Grape e/s
- one of the MSF / blush
- skinsheen (it just sounds great??)

i just saw fafinettex3 (aubrey)'s latest video and now i'm lemmingggggg shy girl l/s... and both mac pro and myer city ran out of it.... i also rang DJ and apparently they have it... so i'm going to B2M for it tomorrow....


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I wish they would launch on Thursdays instead of Mondays. At least then it's late night shopping and we can check it out after work._

 

^^Nooooo! I say leave it at Monday. That is one of my days off and it's always nice and empty at the counters so I can shop in peace and have the full attention of the staff.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2009)

I use Dervish l/l a lot, but only because it is my lip colour.. 

Didn't I say SS will be my last 'big' collection?  Grrr. Then I saw this - Style Warrior!  Damn collection has my favorite leopard print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Picture borrowed from Pursebuzz.com


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 28, 2009)

Refrain! Refrain Sambi!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ LOL.. I already have Vibrant Grape e/s..  I will be a good girl and just get a lipstick, a lipglass and 1-2 shadows


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^^ I like Subculture allot, it's great with nudies!_

 
guess i'm going to get this one...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I use Dervish l/l a lot, but only because it is my lip colour.. 

Didn't I say SS will be my last 'big' collection? Grrr. Then I saw this - Style Warrior! Damn collection has my favorite leopard print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Picture borrowed from Pursebuzz.com



_

 
SAMBIIII!!!! i know you just can't resist another collection..

and yea. i'm only getting vibrant grape from SW..
not really a fan of leopard print... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hew:


----------



## Septemba (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_i'm new to this whole lipliner thingy...

can anyone suggest which mac lipliners are MUST-HAVES??

most of the time, i use nudes and neutrals... peachy-beige and light pink.. but never dark one..

i assumed subculture is great for nudish pink??

i'm thinking whirl - lure - oak??_

 
I'm new to liners too, I'm thinking about Whirl to match my lips and Subculture for nudes but it's hard... I want a real MLBB! I don't have any lipliners. *blush*


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 28, 2009)

I am SURE we will get overcharged again because of the special leopard print *sobs*


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_I am SURE we will get overcharged again because of the special leopard print *sobs*_

 
Oh shit, yeah! Forgot about that!!  Plus I won't get to depot the shadows..

with lipliners.. I prefer Cremestick liners than normal pencils.. c/l are softer and I am too lazy to sharpen pencils..


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG I LOVE ANIMAL PRINT. I'm so tempted to get lipglosses because i love the packaging (i'm most likely allergic to the product lol). Though if it had been tiger print I'd be all over those babies.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_OMG I LOVE ANIMAL PRINT. I'm so tempted to get lipglosses because i love the packaging (i'm most likely allergic to the product lol). Though if it had been tiger print I'd be all over those babies._

 
 Yeah, you don't get to see a lot of tiger print around.. That would be special!  I have everything in leopard print (okay, exaggerating a bit), even my dog, the real Sambibabe herself is wearing a leopard print jumper!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2009)

^^I like the packaging for Style Warriors but I won't be buying heaps of products just to have it. I'll definately get a few lipsticks, a few glosses, a few shadows, and a blush. I'm still more excited for Honey Body!!! Bring that on already.

Oh and some of the new Dazzleglasses sound divine! I want to get:
* Moth To Flame  - Sheer neutral beige with violet pearl
* Funtabulous - Purple with violet pearl
* Stop! Look! - Sheer violet mauve with teal and pink pearl. 

I love violet obviously


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ I love violet too but it tends to look weird on me! Though I am definitely liking Moth To Flame


----------



## lara (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey girls, please keep the recommendation requests to the Recommendation subforum. Thanks!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ 
I love violet obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't like violets, but I can't stop buying that shade!!


----------



## lara (Mar 1, 2009)

*Well Defined*
Studio Sculpt Foundation AU$51
Studio Sculpt Concealer AU$36
Prep & Prime Skin AU$44
191 Square Brush AU$75
195 Concealer Brush AU$39


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, awesome! Thanks Lara!


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2009)

Remind me to pull the prices off my MAC Pro artist newsletters more often - I received this one weeks before Dame Edna and left it unopened until this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should be getting the next one in a week or two, it'll have prices for the next quarter in it.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Remind me to pull the prices off my MAC Pro artist newsletters more often - I received this one weeks before Dame Edna and left it unopened until this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I should be getting the next one in a week or two, it'll have prices for the next quarter in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Some of my mail never gets opened! hehehehe

Woo Hoo for pricing, bring on the budgeting


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

Agreed ^^


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Remind me to pull the prices off my MAC Pro artist newsletters more often - I received this one weeks before Dame Edna and left it unopened until this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should be getting the next one in a week or two, it'll have prices for the next quarter in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As always, you're a legend Lara!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 2, 2009)

hey guys,everytime i try to go to the us mac site it rediects me to the aus 1.(i'm freakin out)..any ideas,any 1 else experiencing this?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_hey guys,everytime i try to go to the us mac site it rediects me to the aus 1.(i'm freakin out)..any ideas,any 1 else experiencing this?_

 
I have been having this problem ever since MAC US upgraded their site!  Somehow I can't access it from our home desktop and hubby's laptop, but my laptop can access it somehow. Weird!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

I remember that was happening to me a few weeks back! I think I just let it redirect and then fiddled with the Country Chooser link and it seemed to sort itself out?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I remember that was happening to me a few weeks back! I think I just let it redirect and then fiddled with the Country Chooser link and it seemed to sort itself out?_

 
 I was about to say, 'I already tried that a few time and the page comes up to say it is not available'.  I just tried it again and now it works lol. MAC is stuffing with me!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 2, 2009)

it's been like that since yesterday.and it won't give me the choice of county chooser.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I remember that was happening to me a few weeks back! I think I just let it redirect and then fiddled with the Country Chooser link and it seemed to sort itself out?_

 
ok i went to the bottom of the page and found the country thing.thx Septemba!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh no...! I hope it sorts itself out! Were you trying to get into Live Chat or did you need any info, guys? It was working for me last I checked, I can get on for you if you need to check anything.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_ok i went to the bottom of the page and found the country thing.thx Septemba!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just saw this! No worries, glad you got it working!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

When this happened, I thought it was some sort of conspiracy!  MAC OZ knows I am getting too many stuff CP'd and they won't even let me look at MAC US site lol..


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol!!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_When this happened, I thought it was some sort of conspiracy! MAC OZ knows I am getting too many stuff CP'd and they won't even let me look at MAC US site lol.._

 
that is so funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i thought the same thing.You know they would save a lot of money if we didn't know the prices of us stuff.if they stopped us it would be harder to figure out what i want to cp.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmmm I need MAC lol I haven't Cp'd in ages, i really need a new 15 pan palette.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha that MAC US thing happened to me the other week too. It was SO frustrating but I eventually got to the country chooser too hehe.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

I gotta try out this CP thing! But my bestie is headed to the US next month and she is getting a mega list from me! Any recs of stuff you can't get in MAC Aus that I shoud get her to get me??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

rockin, you've gotta have Urban Decay 24/7 liner!!!!  You can get the travel size ones to try out and they come in either bronzy set or bright set.  I love the bright colour ones, but get both, if you can lol..


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh man I really want to get my hands on those but I did a mega mineral eyeshadow haul ages ago and really, I can use those for eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get UDPP!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

My sister is heading over to the US in a couple of weeks time and I'm sending her to Sephora to spend a heap of money lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on my list is:
UDPP (x 3)
UDPP sin (x3)
UD 24x7 liners 
MUFE #92 (fingers crossed she can get it)
MUFE foundations
Philosophy foundation
MUFE All Mat

among other things...


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 3, 2009)

Grand Duos is on the Aus site now? WHAT?
M·A·C Cosmetics | Grand Duos


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ ok, WTF???

I saw that Singapore had their release early but didnt think it would hit Aus so fast!!!!

Sambibabe will be happy - she wanted these babies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





AND they are $50.00 each... PASS for me thanks!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

i thought i was loosing my mind and was convinced that i had logged on to the US site and tried again! thank god these dont really take my fancy


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 3, 2009)

It might not be a permanent thing, this could just be a mistake with the links, but still, I've added two to my shopping cart in case.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_My sister is heading over to the US in a couple of weeks time and I'm sending her to Sephora to spend a heap of money lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on my list is:
UDPP (x 3)
UDPP sin (x3)
UD 24x7 liners 
MUFE #92 (fingers crossed she can get it)
MUFE foundations
Philosophy foundation
MUFE All Mat

among other things... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooooo.... that's great MrsMay... i wish someone would get me another UD liners too.. i'm LOOVVINNGGGG myy Zero...


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 3, 2009)

I think we get 1-2 collections a year earlier then they get it in the States. Last year the Beauty Powder Blushes suddenly appeared at Myer and I was like "Score!!" I might check these babies out on Friday. You all know how I need MORE blushes right? I just got a Myer one voucher in the mail today and I've already started making a list.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 3, 2009)

I dunno...I really wanted to get 3 from GD but I can't justify blowing 150 hard earned dollars on only three things... its a pass for me too...I've just discovered the NYX/MAC dupe thread so I'll find me something from there!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so shocked. I even checked the email I was sent to make sure that I was right about it being may... for anyone thats interested! 


Dear Ms. H, 

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

In response to your email yes the Hello Kitty prices are reflected on the limited edition packaging, much like that of Dame Edna. No you are not able to buy the cup/holder without the brushes. Well Defined will launching on the 30th March 2009, this date is subject to change at anytime. Sugarsweet will be launching on the 13th April 2009, this date is subject to change at anytime.Grand Duos will be launching on the 2nd May 2009, this date is subject to change at anytime. Yes the Hello Kitty Kouture Collection will be launching on the 16th March 2009 just like the Hello Kitty Collection, again this date is subject to change at anytime.

We trust the above addresses your concern. We hope that we have the opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns. 

Sincerely, 

Nachelle Green 
Response Representative 
Global Consumer Communications


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ ok, WTF???

I saw that Singapore had their release early but didnt think it would hit Aus so fast!!!!

Sambibabe will be happy - she wanted these babies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND they are $50.00 each... PASS for me thanks!_

 
 LOL MrsMay, thanks..

My MUA said March 3rd as well, but thought she got the month wrong lol.. 
I am passing them here..  They look so pretty!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

$50 for a blush? I'd rather get an MSF :/


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^Mineralised blushes give more colours to your cheek and they don't enlarge pores like MSF does..


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^Mineralised blushes give more colours to your cheek and they don't enlarge pores like MSF does.._

 
yes and no... I get more colour from Blonde MSF than I do from pleasantry MB... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess the colour payoff varies between these mineralised blusehs?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Probably.. I get more colour payoff from Dainty and Gentle..  I will test out Pleasantry tomorrow!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ I am purchasing Dainty next week.. along with the unmentionable hard to find pigment (BG)


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Yay~~ Oh you are legend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, I just noticed (was just checking MBs) and Gentle looks really similar to Stark Naked!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Yeah, I think the general consenus when Stark Naked was released that if you had Gentle then you needed Stark Naked but if you had Stark Naked you didnt need Gentle...

It's still on my wishlist though lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^ Oh, now you tell me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you have Love Thing by any chance?  My MUA said it might be dark for me, but still...  Doesn't stop me from lemming it!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Nope, sorry.  The only mineralised blushes I currently have are Pleasantry and Merrily.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 3, 2009)

MrsMay you have the best hauls! Dainty looks gorgeous, I've been perving on it for yonks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL @ MAC! Nice surprise, though! I wasn't expecting it for ages so I haven't really looked at swatches in depth. Until yesterday I was only lemming Moon River, then I saw some swatches and wanted 4 more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The shimmer worries me though, that had me doubting whether I should get *any*... I don't think Petticoat is that flattering on me... but sambi you reckon they won't make pores look like landmines? They might be worth another look then?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ aw thanks hun!

Did I mention that I also received a BNIB Lucky Jade shadestick and the MUFE Concealer palette in #1 this week as well?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

I have Dainty and Gentle and I don't get much colour payoff from either.. for colour payoff I'd just go for a regular blush. That's why, if I had $50, I'd rather get an MSF since they're more unique and have more uses than a blush imo. Also I don't seem to have this pore-enlargening problem.. or if I do I don't notice lol!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ damn!  I definately have the pore enlarging problem... 

I looked into a 5x mirror the other day and went nu-uh, you can keep that mirror, I dont need to see my pores looking the size of moon craters!!!!!! Waaaaaaaay too scary for me!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

So you reckon that something like Petticoat opens up your pores or brings more attention to them, etc?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

How weird.. I love Dainty and it shows up a lot on me! And no, it doesn't not enlarge pores..  Yeah, I applied Blonde MSF in the morning and on the way to work, I looked myself in the mirror (under natural light) and I didn't know I had such enlarged pores on my cheeks!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Petticoat is horrible for that on me, because of the metallic sheen.

the BBR msf's were good for minimising the pore enlarging, and so is Lightscapade, Stereo Rose, Soft & Gentle and So Ceylon.

Mainly the ones with big veins will be the ones to enlarge pores massively.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Petticoat is horrible for that on me, because of the metallic sheen.

the BBR msf's were good for minimising the pore enlarging, and so is Lightscapade, Stereo Rose, Soft & Gentle and So Ceylon.

Mainly the ones with big veins will be the ones to enlarge pores massively._

 
thats really interesting mrs may because soft and gentle actually makes my pores massive and petticoat doesnt. I had it down to my soft and gentle looks more glittery to the eye whereas my petticoat is smoother?

now i have no idea


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 3, 2009)

I want to pass on this but i just LOVE the mineralize blushes, I have love thing and Nuance and I love them both. I think I might just get one.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ Oh, now you tell me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you have Love Thing by any chance?  My MUA said it might be dark for me, but still...  Doesn't stop me from lemming it!_

 
I own Love Thing and it's great!! (I'm only NW15 too). The problem for me with Love Thing isn't so much that it's really dark, but that it's really really pigmented! I have to use a super light hand with it, even using the 188. It's a pretty colour- and providing you blend it properly, can look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That being said, it's super easy for me to make a mistake with it and end up looking like I've been slapped in the face haha

btw- Love Thing turns out as red on me- definately not the colour that it looks in the pot. It isn't a bright (almost brick) red like Merrily, but it's red all the same!

Apart from Dainty (which doesn't show up well on me without tonnes of work... looks like i got a bad one...) for which I LOVE the colour of, Love Thing is my favourite of the MBs!


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 3, 2009)

Girls I really don't know about GDs!!! I wanted to get 3 of them initially but then the price tag has made me seriously rethink. The enlarged pores thing frightens me too , because I have Blonde MSF and if I put that too far forward on my cheeks then my pores look like disco balls @[email protected] 

What size are the mineralized blushes and if you could get just ONE which one would it beeee?? I am NC30-35


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Darkorchid, Mineralised Blushes don't enlarge pores like MSFs do, so you don't have the same problem with GDs.  Did you check out the swatch thread?  I was planning to get Love Rock, but it looks just too shimmery with little pigmentation.  Grand Duo looks pretty!  I am only going to get 3-4 now.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 3, 2009)

Hahahaa I was just checking out the newest swatches. Honestly I think I will get Moon River. It's probably what I wanted Blonde MSF to be - like a really pale pink. 
I'm a bit scared to get the other colours - Earth to Earth (?) swatches looked good but I am not sure how bronze/gold will look on my cheeks @[email protected]


----------



## lara (Mar 3, 2009)

If you over-apply MSF's to areas where you naturally have more active pores and/or you have large pores to begin with, of course something that shimmery is going to make them appear larger. There's a reason why they're mostly highlighters and not blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grand Duos aren't as shimmery as MSFs, if you have an issue with bad skin/large pores then you should be fine with them.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Looks like its just a case of me using the product wrong then !  HAHA! 
Swatches are very distracting at work I must say


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

I did a double take today when I got my email about GD! I'll check them out tomorrow and see what I think but I think I'll only get 1 maybe 2?? 

$50 Pffft!!!!!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 4, 2009)

petticoat doesnt enlarge my pores and it looks so pretty on.the only 1 i'm not to big on is merrily it doesnt really suit me,i never wear it.pleasanty is beautiful.yeah i saw that grand duos was up this morning,and i was like what the...the us website doesn't have it yet.i'm going to highpoint to check out mooon river.any1 gonna get kitty kouture over here...?


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw crap... GD time already???
_*empties out pockets..._


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_petticoat doesnt enlarge my pores and it looks so pretty on.the only 1 i'm not to big on is merrily it doesnt really suit me,i never wear it.pleasanty is beautiful.yeah i saw that grand duos was up this morning,and i was like what the...the us website doesn't have it yet.i'm going to highpoint to check out mooon river.any1 gonna get kitty kouture over here...?_

 
You go to Highpoint too eh? I love Broadie in there, she's to sweet and did an awesome job with my makeup last year for a wedding.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 4, 2009)

ok cool i don't know there names i just hand em a list lol,thats good to know.which grand duos are u going to get rockin?
moonriver appleals to me because 1 side looks like lightscapade msf and i've always wanted it.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmm, I was thinking about Love Rock and Earth to Earth but who knows, I'll see how they swatch and decide then. I think Moon River might be more pale then I'd like on my cheeks but then I thought that about Blonde MFS and I wear it nearly every day!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_any1 gonna get kitty kouture over here...?_

 
Yeah, ordered Dazzlepuss today!

I got the names mixed up before (they all sound similar lol).. I think I am getting

Love Rock
Grand Duo
Intenso (maybe)
Moon River (maybe)


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 4, 2009)

I too am getting HK dszzleglass. Both though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I *heart* dazzleglass!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 5, 2009)

i found that it was enlarging my pores too, but ones i tried it with a looser brush (just a angled one from Artiste), it worked a hell of a lot better!


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 5, 2009)

FYI GDs is not in Sydney stores - I went to both Myer and DJs and apparently the in store release date has been pushed back a week??


----------



## Dorit (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_FYI GDs is not in Sydney stores - I went to both Myer and DJs and apparently the in store release date has been pushed back a week??_

 
Yes, also in Brisbane (DJ's Queensplaza).


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Apparently the release date is March 9th.  My store is not releasing goods till Monday and yay, it is Labour Day here!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Highpoint has there GD's out? So confusing!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Highpoint has there GD's out? So confusing!_

 
Tell me about it..  The manager and MUAs at Doncaster are really funny about selling stuff before the release date.  Oh well. It doesn't worry me really.. I am just going to test out and have them CP'd


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

I was thinking about CP'ing Love Rock but I've not done trading at all on here yet and wouldn't know where to start


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

To anyone planning to get HK Cutester l/s- be careful when you apply the lippy.. Two of my friends ended up breaking their lippies! Apparently they are really soft. At least they can return them to their US stores, but we can't


----------



## Septemba (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh no! I hate screwing up my MU. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to cry like a baby with I dropped my Up The Amp. Thanks, sambi!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 7, 2009)

Yay! Worked wed, thurs and today. And also working tomorrow and mon (time and a half!). MONEY FOR HELLO KITTY! Yayy. haha.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Yay! Worked wed, thurs and today. And also working tomorrow and mon (time and a half!). MONEY FOR HELLO KITTY! Yayy. haha._

 
good for you cassie... ^^

btw... anyone has come up with an idea of what to wear on HK VIP nights?? any particular look??

i'm thinking of using deep blue green pigment...

it would be even cooler if someone's going to use one of the palettes...


----------



## Dorit (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

 
btw... anyone has come up with an idea of what to wear on HK VIP nights?? any particular look??

i'm thinking of using deep blue green pigment...

it would be even cooler if someone's going to use one of the palettes...  
 
Well, I will be going stright from work so 10 hours old make up here we go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I cant wait!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ I have nfi what I'm gonna wear... whatever strikes my fancy at 8am that morning I suppose


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 7, 2009)

my HK preview is tomorrow and I still have no idea what I want besides the blushes and fashion mews!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Yay! Worked wed, thurs and today. And also working tomorrow and mon (time and a half!). MONEY FOR HELLO KITTY! Yayy. haha._

 





.i haven't worked coz i've been sick,and ive got so much stuff i need to pay for this week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(like HK)


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't really thought about my makeup for HK. I'll probably not have a loot on so the MUA can throw the stuff on my face so I can get a really good idea if I want it or not. Blush can look really nice on my hand but completely different on my face.


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 8, 2009)

yeh i agree^^^ i think im going to just do my face and leave off the cheeks and just line my eyes and a neutral wash. (prolly shroom) I have the exact same problem with blush!!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 8, 2009)

i havent decided yet eitherr! Maybe i might try something daring.... i proberly wont! lol
Yeah, money for hk is good. Im working tomorrow which is great cause time and a half.
Have you girls decided what you are getting yet?


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 8, 2009)

hey.. that's a good idea....
not having too much makeup on...

but i also wanna try something different... hmmm...
oh well... perhaps i'll just come up with a simple smokey eye..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Hubby and I walked past a clothing store (jay jay's?) and we saw a few tshirts with Hello Kitty logos on them. We saw one that says, 'Super Cute' with bling bling HK underneath, which hubby says I should wear to the VIP night!  He even volunteered that he would buy one for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I had to walk away really quickly.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 8, 2009)

does any1 know what the aus price for the HK brush set will be?
thats all i want to get.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hubby and I walked past a clothing store (jay jay's?) and we saw a few tshirts with Hello Kitty logos on them. We saw one that says, 'Super Cute' with bling bling HK underneath, which hubby says I should wear to the VIP night! He even volunteered that he would buy one for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I had to walk away really quickly._

 





i double dare ya.isn't the pro store supposed to call u to confirm the booking,i haven't heard from them.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

I am already super cute anyway, so I don't need a tshirt to remind me that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding.. I don't do Jay Jays.. All the diamontes will fall off after one wash or it will stretch to size XS to size XXXXL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't think you will get the confirmation call by the way.. Well, I never got one


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 8, 2009)

If anyone is interested, my favourite MUA at Myer Chadstone told me that they aren't getting Sugar Sweet.. I think she said only the city, pro store and Doncaster will have it.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ Yay, my store will have it.. Pity I am getting SS collection cp'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your MUA also said she was not sure if they will be getting GD at Chadstone tomorrow, because of some shipment problem?


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hubby and I walked past a clothing store (jay jay's?) and we saw a few tshirts with Hello Kitty logos on them. We saw one that says, 'Super Cute' with bling bling HK underneath, which hubby says I should wear to the VIP night!  He even volunteered that he would buy one for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I had to walk away really quickly._

 
woooo... we should be wearing something like this........ ^^

and yea... i also don't do jay jay's...


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 8, 2009)

I do Jay Jays. Just cause im cheap. And spend most of my money on mac. lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yay, my store will have it.. Pity I am getting SS collection cp'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your MUA also said she was not sure if they will be getting GD at Chadstone tomorrow, because of some shipment problem?_

 
Yes! Something like.. they were *meant* to get it, but didn't put in the order on time.. and now there's not enough stock or something? (that last part is purely assumption on my part) I didn't gather whether they were getting it at all?


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_I do Jay Jays. Just cause im cheap. And spend most of my money on mac. lol_

 
hahaha.... don't get me wrong there cassie...

i don't do jay jays not only because of the quality but also because of the uhm... 'model' or 'kinds of clothing'... i'm more of a dotti - supre - forever 21 kinda girl....

but i do valley girl's.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea... i know... i think so far only 3 out of 10 clothes i got from VG survive... but $5 for a shirt?? i just can't resist... haha


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hahaha.... don't get me wrong there cassie...

i don't do jay jays not only because of the quality but also because of the uhm... 'model' or 'kinds of clothing'... i'm more of a dotti - supre - forever 21 kinda girl....

but i do valley girl's.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea... i know... i think so far only 3 out of 10 clothes i got from VG survive... but $5 for a shirt?? i just can't resist... haha_

 
Yeah. I dont like Supre (cause a large is not a large!) and dont do forever 21 or valley girl cause Fountain Gate sucks ass and doesnt have them. Lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Yes! Something like.. they were *meant* to get it, but didn't put in the order on time.. and now there's not enough stock or something? (that last part is purely assumption on my part) I didn't gather whether they were getting it at all?_

 
Oh really?  The girl said - fingers crossed that they get GD today.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay, then I must have misunderstood. I'm sure you're right, I was just trying to remember what she said haha.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 9, 2009)

i'm so excited by the SS collection,does any1 know the aus release date for this?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ April sometimes.. I think Mel did put the dates of SS collections a few pages back somewhere


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ yup... 13th April for Sugarsweet


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 9, 2009)

Good thing I dont want much from this collection!! I need to stock back up on a few perm items and I dont see myself being able to have both


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

^^What perm items are on your wishlist?

I decided that I will pass SS MSFs.. I was going to get both, but then I don't like how MSFs magnify my pores (well, except Soft & Gentle).


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 9, 2009)

So I thought I would tell you all a little about the HK preview party.
I went with my sister and we were like the last people to arrive. They had cupcakes, champers (damn my choice to drive), mini pies, fruit, weird pink cordial that they were handing around. They also had two girls dressed up in weird outfits, they were apparently HK mild and HK wild. 
We all sat down and they told us little facts about HEllo Kitty, my favourite one was that she doesnt have a mouth because she speaks from the heart! haha cute!!
Then me and my sister were fored to be the models because no one would volunteer, she was Wild using the Too Dolly pallete, they did a really pretty light blue smokey eye with a neutral lip. I was mild, which consisted of Creme Royal all over the lid with paradisco blended really lightly in the crease and lucky tom to line the upper lashes. It was VERY mild. She then used cutester on the lips with whatever that orange lipgloss is. 

They had two of the bags (both the pencil case looking ones, one smaller than the other and ridiculously exspensive) and the hello kitty head mirror compact.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for that miss bailey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder why people were shy to be models? I'd love to get a make over haha!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks miss bailey!!  

Yeah, simplyenchantin - it would be interesting with all you guys at the pro store night.  Hope you don't wrestle each other to be models! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would rather watch the makeup application then being a model.. I have a bad feeling about it though.. All the MUAs in my store know me and I have a feeling they might pick me, because I am an easy target


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 9, 2009)

I forgot to mention that after they went through the two looks if you wanted to try anything on you just took a seat and they would apply it on you and suggest colours that would go well with it. It was much better than other preview nights I have been to.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

Hannah, how many MUAs were in your VIP night to apply makeups?
If you had any eye/lip makeups on, do they just remove them and apply HK looks?


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah I already had gel liner, foundation, lipgloss and ricepaper eyeshadow on. They took off my eyes and lips and started from scratch. From memory there were about five MUA's, and about ten or so people so 1 MUA for every two people. But since me and my sister were the models we didnt really need a further demo of anything, everything else we just swatched. There was also two other girls helping out by serving food and pouring drinks.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah sugarsweet is april 13th, altho I wouldnt count on it seeing as grandduos was supposed to be may... lol


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 10, 2009)

^^ So basically we don't really have release dates? HAHA I swear its like MAC forgot Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do we have dates on Well Defined yet? I am interested in the new foundation ...


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 10, 2009)

I think Sugarsweet will probabaly come out when they said it would. I think Grand Duos was just a one off thing.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 10, 2009)

Well wasn't BBR pushed back a bit too for DE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SS comes out on my boyfriend's birthday HAHA I wonder if he wants to go to MAC with me? 

Suddenly I feel like getting some staples hahaha - anyone use the MSF Naturals?


----------



## Dorit (Mar 10, 2009)

On Sky News *tonight* they said that the KRudd cash should start arriving tomorrow.... cheques will go in the mail and deposited into the bank accounts. Just in time for HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But really- I have done my bit for the economy recently. Not to worry here, Mr PM


----------



## thiscouldbelove (Mar 10, 2009)

Release dates for upcoming collections:

Hello Kitty 16th March
Hello Kitty Couture 16th March
Grand Duos 16th march
Well Defined 30th March
Sugar Sweet 13th April
Viva Glam Special Edition 13th April
Colour Ready 13th April
A Rose Romance 18th May

So many exciting new products!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 10, 2009)

Rose Romance is getting close to my birthday! Do i hear birthday presents? Lol, cant wait for well defined


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 10, 2009)

I want one of those Rose Romance beauty powders. Maybe I should skip HK BPB lol


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I want one of those Rose Romance beauty powders. Maybe I should skip HK BPB lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honestly I would skip the HK BP for the Rose Romance ones...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

simplyenchantin, HK BPB are so pretty though


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the release dates. Time to start saving and planning ahead! Sucks, my whole K Rudd cheque is going to be paying off my car's rego and greenslip! >_<


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 11, 2009)

just for anyone interested at my adelaide djs HK launch 2night i was told sugarsweet is a myer/pro store exclusive which isnt to bad for me coz dj's and myers here are like ten metres apart...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

To those who have already been to HK VIP night - how long did it last? 2 hours?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yup 2 hours, although ours was kinda shortened coz we were waiting til about 20 past 6 for people to arrive! So much fun though!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Mel!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Yup 2 hours, although ours was kinda shortened coz we were waiting til about 20 past 6 for people to arrive! So much fun though!_

 
hahaha yeah thankfully I was only 10 mins late and I wasnt the last one they were waiting on


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I want one of those Rose Romance beauty powders. Maybe I should skip HK BPB lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Noooo you can't skip Tippy!!! It's so pretty and the Beauty Powder is a totally different type of product. Just get both and be done with it.


----------



## Dorit (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_To those who have already been to HK VIP night - how long did it last? 2 hours?_

 
Its really up to you. We had our VIP night yesterday (Brisbane, DJs)- at first there was a short demo plus some explanations and then everyone just walked around and tested everything. Some girls picked up what they wanted pretty quickly and left. I didn’t mind staying longer and I was waiting for my turn to pay (while chatting with others). I left after an hour and a bit- and I was one of the last people there. 

BTW- it was fun but I have to say that I was a bit disappointed from the bags and all the other accessories. It looked so "cheap" and made-in-China style. 

Anyone reading was there last night?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehe spectrolite! But I have Dollymix and Posey  Maybe I should skip the regular BP then?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dorit* 

 
_Its really up to you. We had our VIP night yesterday (Brisbane, DJs)- at first there was a short demo plus some explanations and then everyone just walked around and tested everything. Some girls picked up what they wanted pretty quickly and left. I didn’t mind staying longer and I was waiting for my turn to pay (while chatting with others). I left after an hour and a bit- and I was one of the last people there. 

BTW- it was fun but I have to say that I was a bit disappointed from the bags and all the other accessories. It looked so "cheap" and made-in-China style. 

Anyone reading was there last night? _

 
Did you end up getting the HK look on you?
I think I can only stay max. 2 hours.. I have to fly to Ikea before they close at 9pm.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello Kitty tonight ladies! Woot! Cant wait to meet you.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

Have fun, girls! I hope you have a great night. Hey don't forget the piccies...!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 11, 2009)

How are we all recognising eachother, again? Are people still going to wear fluffy ears hehehe


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_How are we all recognising eachother, again? Are people still going to wear fluffy ears hehehe_

 
I didn't get ears!! bugger!

No matter, I'm going super cas cos I feel like I've been getting dressed up every day this week! I'll be in a black v neck top, dark blue jeans and black thongs ( I live in my thongs, rain, hail or shine) and I've got bluey/grey eyes on today.

Can't wait to meet my fellow spectrolites!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Have fun, girls! I hope you have a great night. Hey don't forget the piccies...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh and I'm bringing my camera too!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Just received two confirmation calls from the Doncaster store - yes, yes, I am coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have a great night!  Don't spend too much


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

Im dressed up. Im going out after, so meh.
This is me, so you can recognise me there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (lets home this link works!)
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l1...dd906f90f9.jpg


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

cassandra- you are so cute!!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol! thanks. haha.
im wearing dark makeup tonight, smokey with lots of eyeliner! haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^ Are you sure?  Don't you want MUAs to do a HK look for you?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cassie I can't wait to see you! And I agree with Sambi, you've got such a cute face


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm missing out on all the fun!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

i'm going to get in get my stuff and go.i'm still feeling sick and my ear is blocked,so i don't feel like hanging around.(what i do for m.a.c)


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Noooo you can't skip Tippy!!! It's so pretty and the Beauty Powder is a totally different type of product. Just get both and be done with it.



_

 
I skipped Tippy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I have sweetness BPB which is almost identical so that means it's excusable


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I'm missing out on all the fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dont worry Ali, I'm sure there will be lots more launch nights for you to attend!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_i'm going to get in get my stuff and go.i'm still feeling sick and my ear is blocked,so i don't feel like hanging around.(what i do for m.a.c)_

 
Ya poor thing, I'll be sure to clear out of the way for ya so you can blaze on through


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ Are you sure? Don't you want MUAs to do a HK look for you?_

 
Nah, The quads dont really scream at me, but if i see them in person, and want a look, they can always take it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Make them work for my $60, even though i will be getting it back. lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol, cass you're gorgeous


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

naww you girls are too sweet for your own good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think im bouncing off the walls to think that hello kitty starts in 2 hours and counting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 12, 2009)

i've been really really busy lately.... ugh!! i miss myy specktra girls...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ Are you sure?  Don't you want MUAs to do a HK look for you?_

 
i'm going to pull a smokey eye as well.... going to do macnc40's tutorial on kim kardashian inspired look..... it's gorgoeus!!

as cassie said, they can just take it off - even though i'm not sure it's possible since it always leaves black stains all over myy eye everytime i try to take off myy makeup at night esp for smokey eye...

can't wait to see you guys there...... i'm not going to wear anything special, just simple as i am... and not sure if i can stay that long.. perhaps an hour or so... ^^


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think I'll get any of the HK stuff, though i so want the Too Dolly quad, I just desperately want romping lol.
I need a hit of MAC, I've been having a rough time lately


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

Paramnesia - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Go get your hit!


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 12, 2009)

i skipped tippy... Im nw20 with red-pink undertones and it made me looked sunburntish/really embarressed fun and games is perfect on me though!!!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 12, 2009)

Ooh the girls must be nearly at MAC! Can't wait for the goss when they get back!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh thanks CatsMeow.
I bought some stuff off Allcosmeticswholesale.com i couldn't resist, they had pop beauty eye pan things for only $8.99US lol.
Though at some point i need to get back to melb and visit chapel street.

I hope everybody has an awesome time at the HK Vip nights


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello Kitty was awsome!!
i must say, these girls are super sweet! I had lots of fun.
I brought;
Popster lc
Pink Fish lc
Sweet Strawberry lg
Tippy b/p
On the prowl n/p
Cute-ster l/s
Big Bow l/s

I think that was all from Hello Kitty. And then i picked up off of Dea (the lovely mysticqueen)
Fafi Lipstick in Utterly Frivolous
Dior Lipgloss (cant remember the number, its in other room)
And 2 everyday minerals blush samples

What happened is we went upstairs of the store and sat in a room that was "kitty-fied" and saw a demo of mild kitty, and listened to some of the products. We then went downstairs and got to play around with some of the products. All in all, it was a great experience. And the staff were fantastic!

Thankyou Mac


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

I am back!  
I got to the store and excited to see my MUAs turned into HK Mild girl and HK wild girl. Then my favorite MUA asked me to be her model!!  She did a 'subtle' wild look on me and I just love it so much!  I don't know how I am going to remove this.  Anyway, they set up a Myer One lounge room into a special HK room with all the HK sanrio decorations, food, bubbly, huge LCD TV playing HK footage over and over..  My friend, who is not into MAC got so excited, she told me her body was trembling


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am back! 
I got to the store and excited to see my MUAs turned into HK Mild girl and HK wild girl. Then my favorite MUA asked me to be her model!! She did a 'subtle' wild look on me and I just love it so much! I don't know how I am going to remove this. Anyway, they set up a Myer One lounge room into a special HK room with all the HK sanrio decorations, food, bubbly, huge LCD TV playing HK footage over and over.. My friend, who is not into MAC got so excited, she told me her body was trembling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds like so much fun! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^ Sounds like you girls had a wonderful time at the pro store!  Would love to see some pictures soon!!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah it was cool.i didn't recognise any of you girls tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.did any of u see each other?
i got the brush set and i'm happier with it then i thought,it fits all my brushes in there perfectly/with extra room.i asked about the hk vanity case and it an online exclusive,which i think is stupid.hey rockin i did get out first(i coudn't belive i left the house and put makeup on just for mac).sambibabe u were right about pro store not having much stock.i wated folie e/s in a pan and they only had it normal.and i was looking for saddle e/s which is apprently discontinued in aus.she said they had it last week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.anyways i liked the hk mild look they did)


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Repunzel, did you get to watch the demo?  Yeah, they have been out of many stuff for ages and they never do back-orders or phone notifications. They expect you to ring the store every week and check the availability!

My friend bought the brush set and it is very cute!  She also bought me the Purse Mirror for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so hyper now, I don't know how I am going to sleep tonight.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think they had the purse mirror at the pro store, nor the vanity case which I really wanted. The keyring sold out like straight away, me and myystiqueen got jibbed


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Really?  Who bought the keyrings? 
We had Purse Mirror and make up bags at our store!  My MUA said she can hold on to some of the accessories for me, if I ring and let her know. Let me know if anyone wants any accessories.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 12, 2009)

Nat!! Can you possibly find out if they can hold a keyring for me? <3 I'd be very grateful!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think they had the keyrings either, but I will ring and ask tomorrow!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 12, 2009)

^^


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah i saw the demo for mild kitty.they didn't do a wild kitty.the vanity case is a online exclusive


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

how many keyrings did they have in stock 2? lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^ No HK wild demo?  Was there any food and drinks?  I thought the pro store would have the best VIP night with all the demos, gadgets & gizmos.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

they had dips and champagne but since i'm sickly i didn't touch the food.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Doncaster store had the bubbly, OJ, grapes, cheese, ham, crackers, HK lollies, etc, but I didn't get to have any as I was their demo girl. After that, I was too busy checking out stuff..  Hope you feel better Repunzel! You need a flu shot


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

hk lollies nice...i'm going to see my dr tommorow.i have a thing with avoiding drs if i can.i haven't worked since last friday.do u think we will have a sugar sweet vip party?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

MUAs bought the HK lollies, earrings and necklaces from Box Hill somewhere.  Wish their HK Tshirts were available for sale though!
I don't think there will be SS party.. But who knows?  I don't think they will have another VIP night at least a few months later, for whatever collection.  HK collection is huge!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

usually i would have bought more, esp l/g i'm a sucker but i'm trying to be good.RR and SS are defiently interesting.i think HK was a bit overpriced.i nearly got sucked in to buy the hk doll it looked so cute.then i thought in anyother situation i would never buy hk stuff.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am back! 
Then my favorite MUA asked me to be her model!! She did a 'subtle' wild look on me and I just love it so much! I don't know how I am going to remove this._

 
Did you take a pic, Nat?????


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_yeah i saw the demo for mild kitty.they didn't do a wild kitty.the vanity case is a online exclusive_

 
I thik i saw you! But it would of been weird to go up and ask and it turn out to not be.
Were you wearing a really cute headscarf?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Did you take a pic, Nat????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I did!  I will go and post the pics in the Haul thread, since Robyn put hers there!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

^^Sorry, should I have put it in here?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^ No, not really.  It is just my annoying personally coming out.. I want all the pictures in the same spot


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_I thik i saw you! But it would of been weird to go up and ask and it turn out to not be.
Were you wearing a really cute headscarf?_

 
yeah a blue ed hardy 1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.were did u sit?


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

I sat 2nd row from the front with HotPinkHeels. The MA's were so funny and cute.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Who did the demos at the pro store?  Was it Leah?


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

The blonde girls. I think her name was Kira?


----------



## Septemba (Mar 13, 2009)

HK is up on MAC online, girls!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 13, 2009)

OK it doesn't seem to be loading so don't get excited JUST YET!!! I rushed on here to report before I even let it load... *rolls eyes*


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 13, 2009)

Aussie MAC is either just teasing us or they are in the process of uploading all the HK stuff on their website...

There's no content. *poo (poo to aussie MAC, not poo to you Septemba! lol - just wanted to clear that up!)


----------



## Septemba (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol! Ohh experiencing a crushing low right now, how could they! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It'd be awesome if they gave it to us a few days earlier!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 13, 2009)

I know! It's bad enough we have to wait so much longer than what they do in the states!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 13, 2009)

HELLO KITTY IS ON THE MAC WEBSITE! i feel like im taking crazy pills


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 13, 2009)

i was just about to say it was up! haha.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 13, 2009)

and yet reflects very pink says its already sold out???


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, can i say Big Bow= LOVE!!!!!!
Im considering getting a back up. What do you girls think


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_and yet reflects very pink says its already sold out???_

 
I saw that! I was like Huh? It was like at the launch party how the key rings or something sold out and most people were still looking at the collection.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 13, 2009)

people must really love their keyrings?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 13, 2009)

I spoke to MUA's today, there were only 2 keyrings at the prostore. Due to the US economy we only received half the original order that was placed. However, I just ordered me a keyring and soft vanity case and I am SO excited


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 13, 2009)

I just wanted to let you girls know that my friend bougt me Studio Sculpt back from the UK. I have used it four times so far. My first impression was that it smelt like coffee! Haha the texture is much different, its thicker you can really tell its a gel and not a fluid. I applied it first with the 187 but found it wayyyyy too streaky and difficult so I used the 109 and this works MUCH better. It really is a true medium to full converage. When you first apply it it seems a bit think but once it sets you cant really feel it at all. /the packaging is a a little small, and I think because its thicker im going to go through it alot faster than my studio fix fluid. 

Today I used it by mixing it with a tiny bit of studio fix fluid (because it was a little bit dark) and I found it a bit more manageable and less streaky than when i used it by itself.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 13, 2009)

I got my studio sculpt in the mail today too and I haven't used it yet, but thanks for letting us know!! Also isn't the 109 for powder products? Or did you mean 190? hehe


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 13, 2009)

The 109 is faboulous for liquid foundations! A lot of people are saying it is better at applying foundation then the 187.


----------



## *lolly (Mar 13, 2009)

I ordered the keyring as it wasn't available on the HK preview night


----------



## Dorit (Mar 13, 2009)

Dame Edna lippies are already in "Smart Poppy".... Price- $26.75

Cheap MAC Makeup from SmartPoppy


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 13, 2009)

waaaa... i was wayyy behind....

oo... myy internet connection has just been repaired.. so yea...

i know i'm soo late to report but whatever...!!

so HK VIP nights was amazing!!! i had so much fun last night... nothing spectacular whatsoever, but i enjoyed it....
the thing is, i went into the room and saw cassie.. she waved at me and i saw stef (hotpinkheels) sitting right beside her (OMG!! you guys looked almost identical... is there a chance you're twins separated from birth? )

i had no idea where to sit when someone called myy name... it was robyn (rockin) - and i recognized her right away.. so i sat next to her.. most of the times, we were commenting on the prices... $55 for a small makeup bag that will only fit, say lipglasses??

nat, we weren't sure if you still want the purse mirror or not... luckily, they didn't have it so you won't end up having two..

the MUAs (esp the guys) were soo funny... love 'em... i couldn't really see what kira was doing but i'll probably make an appointment with her for a makeup lesson.... after all she is the manager!!

too bad they ran out of the keyrings.... but i'm going to order it online.. ^^

so basically i only got two stuffs :
- popster TLC
- sweet strawberry lipglass

i really wanted lucky tom... but the only color i was after was stylin'.. and i managed to swatch it and parfait amor side by side - OMG! they look really similar.... i even prefer parfait amor in terms of the texture...

i was the last person in the store... basically robyn, michelle and i were busy enabling and disabling each other.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i was debating whether to get popster or pink fish... but i got popster instead cause its more pigmented... and i must say I LOVEEEEE popster... it's so smooth, not so moisturizing whatsoever but i still like it..

so i went to MYER to check on the keyring.. i mentioned something bout hello kitty and before i got into the 'keyring' part the MA said "follow me" and she brought me into the 'backstage' - so i told her that i went to the vip nights @ chapel st and was wondering whether they're getting the keyrings or not and she said only the pro stores got it.... i wasn't quite disappointed since that meant i had an extra $35 to spend on something else.. so i asked her again what time the HK will be up on monday and she said i could just buy it that time.. so i got PINK FISH.... now i know i can get the keyring online, i wouldn't get it.. but.. oh well..

and i just can't wait to try studio sculpt.... the grand duos were too shimmery/ glittery for myy liking..

repunzel, i might have seen you too.... the one with the headscarf... i was debating whether to approach you and say hi, but i wasn't 100% sure..


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_The 109 is faboulous for liquid foundations! A lot of people are saying it is better at applying foundation then the 187._

 
yeah i've tried using the 109 for liquid foundation,and i really prefer the 187.the finish is better and and don't feel like i have 2 work it so much.i love the 109 for contoring and blush.
i put my regular 109 side by side with the hk 109 i got last night its so diffrent,the normal 1 is so much fuller.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_yeah i've tried using the 109 for liquid foundation,and i really prefer the 187.the finish is better and and don't feel like i have 2 work it so much.i love the 109 for contoring and blush.
i put my regular 109 side by side with the hk 109 i got last night its so diffrent,the normal 1 is so much fuller._

 
gotta go with you... i prefer #187 for liquid foundation... 109... nah!!
i heard 109 is good for studio sculpt... yeepee!!


is there any code for free shipping over mac online?? i wanted to get a brush (either #227 or #242) but still not sure.. i've spent way too much...


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_gotta go with you... i prefer #187 for liquid foundation... 109... nah!!
i heard 109 is good for studio sculpt... yeepee!!


is there any code for free shipping over mac online?? i wanted to get a brush (either #227 or #242) but still not sure.. i've spent way too much..._

 
if u go on utube or makeupbytiffanyD blog (shes so cute)she reccomends using a sponge..which is what i'll try when i buy it.i'm still after the 226# from bbr so if any1 sees it in stores let me know.i heard they were going to make it permanent?...


----------



## *lolly (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_gotta go with you... i prefer #187 for liquid foundation... 109... nah!!
i heard 109 is good for studio sculpt... yeepee!!


is there any code for free shipping over mac online?? i wanted to get a brush (either #227 or #242) but still not sure.. i've spent way too much..._

 
I just ordered a Hello Kitty keyring and Mimmy lipglass (from MAC Australia) and it was free shipping with no special code


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ cool then... i'm still debating whether to get all that glitters / grain / tete-a-tint / soft brown / #222.... please help me girls!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm feeling a little dumb here girls, can someone please explain how any liquid or gel like foundation would work with the 109? I don't have a 109 but I have a 116 and they'd be slightly similar, right? I used my studio sculpt last night with my 190 and it was fine, out of the bottle it was thicker/more gel like than studio fix but the 190 spread it out in an even layer and it looked just fine. I too, like miss bailey can see how I would go through a studio sculpt bottle significantly quicker than studio fix. I'm still unsure as to how I feel about it, but I guess I'll have to play a bit more. 

Is it worth getting a 109??

Oh, also, I was kind of naughty and didn't remove my make up last night and my foundation is still perfectly in tact, so that says something pretty good about studio sculpt's staying power!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 13, 2009)

hmm.... well i guess since #109 has natural bristles, you will get fuller coverage because it's denser and whatnot.. as opposed to #187 which is not that dense if you know what i mean...

but the thing is, #109 tends to absorb liquid-based products - that's the downfall... as opposed to #187 or #190 which are synthetic brushes..

however, #109 is a lot better than #187 when it comes to blending.. as in, i use #187 to stipple the foundation on myy face and then blend it into myy skin to get a flawless look using #109... what i love about #109 is because it's small enough to get into small parts of the face, like around the nose area..

still not sure if #109 deserves to get the 'must-haves' title.. but yea...


and now i really want to try studio sculpt...!!

i want to get some stuffs CP'ed for SS ( lollipop loving and maybe one shadestick and one MSF ) and #222 + soft brown e/s

any recs for a trust-worthy CP'er??


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 13, 2009)

i love my 109,its 1 of my favs,id get it for blush application.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hmm.... well i guess since #109 has natural bristles, you will get fuller coverage because it's denser and whatnot.. as opposed to #187 which is not that dense if you know what i mean...

but the thing is, #109 tends to absorb liquid-based products - that's the downfall... as opposed to #187 or #190 which are synthetic brushes_

 
the #187 is goat hair and synthetic fibers ,#109 is all goat hair


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 14, 2009)

^^ yea.. totally right...


----------



## Septemba (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've decided on the 109 over the 168 for blush/contour! Mainly contouring though. Gotta watch a few YTs to compare first!

It's weird, I never knew anything about the 109 and then it started popping up everywhere with so many raves! Instant lemming.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 14, 2009)

Urgh! I hate the 168! I think its useless the 129 is much better for blush and the 109 is the business for contouring.
I dont like using my 109 for Studio Fix Fluid but I love it for Studio Sculpt I think because the foundation is thicker you really need to blend it well and the 109 does that better than the 187. However I also kabuki my face with setting powder as well just to make sure I  REALLY dont have any streaks. I dont think id use anything else, except maybe the beauty blender, id like to try that but I dont have it yet and have a slight aversion to buying things online. Dont ask why there is no answer.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys! I use my 116 for blush and contouring, but I can see how I could definitely use something better for contouring. I also feel like due to the natural fibres in 109 it would absorb the foundation, but the contouring use sounds great! As for blending for a flawless/streak free finish I don't think I'll find anything that works better than my 182 kabuki, I couldn't live without it.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2009)

I used to use my 109 for blush and it was okay but I now primarily use it for highlighting and have switched to the 116 for blush. I think the 109 is just the right size to highlight my little cheekbones and it always blends so nicely. I've always wanted to try it for foundation but I have never really had a liquid one to try it with. I'm going to get MUFE Mat Velvet and go to town though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 14, 2009)

hmm... i love the #168 for contouring myy cheeks... and #109 for contouring other parts of myy face - jawline etc and highlighting because it's smaller so it's great for a more precise application...

for blush... i'm currently using ecoTools blush brush and MAC #129...

as we're now talking about brushes... do you guys think #134 is worth getting?? i'm looking for a big powder brush.... some prefer #134 over #150...


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 15, 2009)

Yep 134! 150 is almost too big and way scratchy by it's kinda like a looser less soft kabuki.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 15, 2009)

I use 190 for foundation and then I buff it in with the 187... works well. If you apply foundation directly with 187 it will suck up your foundation in the bristles rather than actually applying to your face because of the microfibres.. so I find buffing it in with 187 post application with 190 works much better.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

The swatch thread is evil. It's making me want to check out moon river again!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_The swatch thread is evil. It's making me want to check out moon river again!_

 
Tell me about it... It's still on my mind from when I swatched it at the HK launch!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2009)

Moon River is sold out at the pro store


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Moon River is sold out at the pro store_

 
Oh shit.

I kept telling myself that if I _really_ wanted it then I could wait until I got to the pro store and get it then.

Shit.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

Damnit, that sucks! Maybe Chadstone still has it. I was gonna go to the pro store tomorrow


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm going to highpoint on Saturday Jen, I can check if they have it and pick it up for you if you reeeealy want it ?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'm going to highpoint on Saturday Jen, I can check if they have it and pick it up for you if you reeeealy want it ?_

 
Thats ok hun, I know the Adelaide store has it if I really want it but thanks for the offer!!

There was one in the clearance bin for USD$22 so I have sent a PM about that... should work out cheaper than buying here even with the shipping...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, that's great! I forgot about the clearance bin. I might wait and see if anything pops up


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2009)

I wasn't sure about Moon River, but now it is growing on me. Lucky I never sell my MAC stuff.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 16, 2009)

So is the jury not out re the GDs?

I haven't gone in to MAC to swatch any yet. I keep hearing mixed reviews. At first it was all very negative and that they were too pigmented and practically glitter bombs. Now, I'm hearing that some people like them. I should just get my arse into town and check out MAC in my lunchtime and swatch for myself but I can't be bothered because I know I'll be rushed and end up having a 2 hr break (I work in the 'burbs). *sigh. I'll have to wait 'til Sat.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 17, 2009)

^^I'm voting the Grand Duo's guilty!!! Guilty of being too beautiful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm going back for a 3rd one on pay day, just have to decide which one.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 17, 2009)

I got moon river today


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I got moon river today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What do you think of it?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 17, 2009)

When the Myer MA put it on me I looked like a disco ball, but when Kira put it on me it just looked fresh and pretty, not at all overly shimmery! It's really pretty and she suggested using it over something more "very pink" to soften the look. I'll have to use it myself and let you know what I think


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_So is the jury not out re the GDs?

I haven't gone in to MAC to swatch any yet. I keep hearing mixed reviews. At first it was all very negative and that they were too pigmented and practically glitter bombs. Now, I'm hearing that some people like them. I should just get my arse into town and check out MAC in my lunchtime and swatch for myself but I can't be bothered because I know I'll be rushed and end up having a 2 hr break (I work in the 'burbs). *sigh. I'll have to wait 'til Sat._

 





  I never had any problem with GD.  If I had the money, I would buy them all.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

i really wanna try studio sculpt after seeing so many raves... but can't believe it doesn't earn that much love from makeupalley...


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

sugarsweet is up on MAC US website....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_sugarsweet is up on MAC US website...._

 
I know, it was up since yesterday morning (Aussie time)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..  Karla has all the swatches - I am so looking forward to all the eye stuff!  Dear Cupcake e/s and Aquavert e/s look so yummy next to each other!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

what?? karla has all the swatches....?! ohh i love you nat..!!

karla is the god of swatches i must say... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*off to see the swatches*


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, she had them up after I placed my order, but oh well.. I am glad I made the right choice, except Tasty t/g - should have ordered that one!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

what did you order nat??

i'm only after lollipop loving... she said that the MSF's are not so good.. so i'll skip that one.. now i'm thinking of getting one of the shadestick... should it be 'butternutty' - 'penny' - or 'cupcake' (is it cupcake or..? it's the greyish green one)??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

I ordered, Cakeshop s/s, Red Velvet s/s, Lollipop Loving l/s, Sweet Thing l/s, Saint Germain l/s, Dear Cupcake e/s and Aquavert e/s.  I skipped MSFs too.  I am looking forward to playing with Shadesticks, since it is a new formula!  Yay, even Karla said it is really nice and soft..


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

ahh... cakeshop.. i think i might get it as well... but that's about it.... cakeshop and lollipop loving... ^^


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 17, 2009)

OOh so the shadesticks are in a new formula? Might have to rethink them then...
I think I am just going to get the tri glosses - I LOVE glosses.
I have too many eyeshadows (which I don't use because I just don't have time in the mornings) so I really can't justify getting them. Although I am tempted with club. I already have the purple/pink one whose name escapes me at the moment...*hangs head in shame* 

Random question - for you ladies that work in offices and such, do you do an eyelook usually and how do you find the time? By the time I do my hair, face and eyebrows, I barely have time for gloss and mascara! :S


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 17, 2009)

I work in an office and I tend to sacrifice my hair for my makeup. lol.
My hair is long so it takes 2 seconds to whip it up in a neat bun or ponytail. Or I straighten it the night before so it takes minimal effort in the morning.

I agree, Lollipop lovin' looks great... might pick up that one. Do you reckon we'll be able to B2M for that?
Cakeshop s/s looks great too... looking at all the titles of the collection makes me want to go to a bakery. lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going into MAC at lunch today to swatch GDs (finally). Perhaps I should leave my credit card at work...? So I don't go overboard with this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_ 
I'm going into MAC at lunch today to swatch GDs (finally). Perhaps I should leave my credit card at work...? So I don't go overboard with this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Haha I think that is probably wise - but it'll cramp your ability to buy them all!!! 
I am not allowing myself to go near MAC. I really want to get Grand Duo now after seeing swatches and reviews from Pursebuzz >_< must....resist!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Haha Dark Orchid! I have to agree with CatsMeow.. I have been wearing my hair up everyday, because I just don't have the time to do anything with it in the morning. If I am in a rush, I put a wash of eyeshadow, highlight, eyeliner pencil (easier for me than gel/cream liner) and mascara. Then if I find I have an extra 5 min, then I would put tiny bit of darker e/s on the crease. 

CatsMeow, I am sure you can B2M for Lollipop Loving. Woo hoo for the MAC trip!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_i'm only after lollipop loving... she said that the MSF's are not so good.. so i'll skip that one.. now i'm thinking of getting one of the shadestick... should it be 'butternutty' - 'penny' - or 'cupcake' (is it cupcake or..? it's the greyish green one)??_

 
Personally I think Cakeshop s/s is the most unique out of this round of shadesticks

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I ordered, Cakeshop s/s, Red Velvet s/s, Lollipop Loving l/s, Sweet Thing l/s, Saint Germain l/s, Dear Cupcake e/s and Aquavert e/s. I skipped MSFs too. *I am looking forward to playing with Shadesticks, since it is a new formula! Yay, even Karla said it is really nice and soft*.._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_*OOh so the shadesticks are in a new formula?* Might have to rethink them then...
I think I am just going to get the tri glosses - I LOVE glosses.
I have too many eyeshadows (which I don't use because I just don't have time in the mornings) so I really can't justify getting them. Although I am tempted with club. *I already have the purple/pink one whose name escapes me at the moment...*hangs head in shame** 

Random question - for you ladies that work in offices and such, do you do an eyelook usually and how do you find the time? By the time I do my hair, face and eyebrows, I barely have time for gloss and mascara! :S_

 
erine1881 has said that these arent technically a new formula even though they feel creamier... could be that they have only been manufactured recently? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The purple/pink one is Stars'n'Rockets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont do anything to my hair when I'm going to work... it's really long so all I do is wash it, brush it and go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its pretty straight so I dont have to worry about it so much.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I agree, Lollipop lovin' looks great... might pick up that one. Do you reckon we'll be able to B2M for that?
Cakeshop s/s looks great too... looking at all the titles of the collection makes me want to go to a bakery. lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going into MAC at lunch today to swatch GDs (finally). Perhaps I should leave my credit card at work...? So I don't go overboard with this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Yep, we will be able to B2M for lollipop loving as it's not in special packaging.

Good luck with the GD's!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_ 
Random question - for you ladies that work in offices and such, do you do an eyelook usually and how do you find the time? By the time I do my hair, face and eyebrows, I barely have time for gloss and mascara! :S_

 
I used to take 30 min in the morning to get ready now it's more like 50 min! I try to pick 3 colours only for e/s a light, mid and dark and do a simple smokey look, socket look or if I'm really lazy a colour wash with loads of mascara and a bright lippie. It helps if I pick my colours the night before, my biggest dilema in the morning it which colours to wear!

My hair is pretty easy too so I either put it back or chuck in a head band and away I go.

I think I'm only going to look at the shade sticks maybe Butternutty, Lemon Chiffon or Penny and def going to get Aquavert e/s and probably Lollipop Lovin. The l/g don't interest me at all, they look very sheer and I think the tri colour thing is more of a marketing gimmick than serving any real purpose, just my opinion.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 17, 2009)

Ahh seems the general consensus to put the hair out of the way haha. Too bad for me because I cut my hair to make it easier to handle @[email protected] Perhaps the wrong idea haha
Thanks for the name! I knew it started with an S!

Yeah I agree about the tri colours that it's more of a gimmick than anything because the colours will eventually mix into one gloss *shrugs* I think they are cute though!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks MrsMay... i think i might go get CakeShop..

i already have stars n rockets.. and club is on its way... ^^

i used to spend 15 minutes to do myy whole face just because i didn't really use eyeshadows... as for now, i spend at least 25mins for MU. i always do myy eye first.. and i always get over-excited and end up having no time left to put on mascara (yea, mascara is the last thing on myy list) and lipglass..

i hear you, DarkOrchid.. i cut myy hair short cause i thought it would take less time to style.. not to mention i have a semi-pob (posh's bob) hairstyle which means i HAVE to blowdry it every morning to get that nice bob shape..


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ HAHA that's EXACTLY what I have too. Yeah, impossible to let it airdry, it just goes horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine has to be straightened every day @[email protected] I'm planning on cutting it even shorter though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lets see how we go 

I always forget mascara too >_< 

I like cakeshop just because of the name


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, I've been, I saw, I swatched, I conquered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This should probably go in the haul thread but anyhoo...

I could possibly be bias with my opinion of GDs as I am looking for a peachier colour at the mo, so that cancelled out Moon River, Love Rock and Intenso. These didn't really appeal to me anyway. Moon River looked too shimmery and lacked the amount of colour i like.

Light to Dark was too brown for what I wanted, having said this, I think it would ok for contouring/bronzing, but you couldn't go over board with it or else it would be quite disco ball-ish (and I prefer a matte contour).

I ended up getting Earth to Earth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The MA put E2E on one cheek and HK Fun & Games on the other and they were both suprisingly _very _similar. I preferred E2E tho, primarily because it had a little shimmer. I was really suprised when the MA put E2E on, perhaps I was expecting to be lit up like a christmas tree - alas, I wasn't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I was well behaved in the end - only 1 GD and some brush cleaner!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_^^ HAHA that's EXACTLY what I have too. Yeah, impossible to let it airdry, it just goes horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine has to be straightened every day @[email protected] I'm planning on cutting it even shorter though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lets see how we go 

I always forget mascara too >_< 

I like cakeshop just because of the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 we're on the same boat... haha
and yea it's just impossible to let it airdry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i usually just straighten it if i'm in a rush..
and now you make me realize that i need a haircut soon... maybe next month.... :grin:


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 18, 2009)

Good job Cats Meow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been looking at the swatches for SS ... and I think now nothing really strikes me @[email protected] I'm sad the tri glosses are so sheer. I thought that they would be pretty good colours since there are three glosses in there! :S Might have to wait and see them in person before I write them off. The shadesticks do look yummy though!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^Me too... I ended up writing off any desire for the triglosses and everything else in the collection - for me anyway - is totally passable!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Pursebuzz has SS swatches up. I am glad I ordered Red Velvet and Cake Shop s/s.  Stars n Rockets and Club eyeshadows POP with those s/s underneath.  I might get Penny s/s as well, when it arrives to my local store.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't wait for SS!! I've been dying for Aquavert for so long...


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 19, 2009)

SS looks great but I probably wont get any of the stuff. I've been spending too much money. I spent $200AU at All cosmetics wholesale the other night and just received my first order from there. The stuff seems authentic but I only ordered 2 mac products


----------



## Septemba (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies, Paramnesia! Were ACW fast to ship?


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 19, 2009)

The colours do pop with the shadesticks as a base but I have oily lids so I think I'll have too much trouble with creasing. Might pass on the collection too - GASP! I originally wanted everything haha


----------



## annegal (Mar 19, 2009)

when does the sugarsweet collection actually launch in aus? sorry if this was answered before but there are a gazillion (ok maybe 58 but still ) pages to sort through and i kinda sorta would love an answer please?


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 19, 2009)

13th april i think... but its  a myer only exclusive in adelaide (well thats what djs told me anyways)


----------



## Septemba (Mar 19, 2009)

^ Yup, 13th of April!

Does anyone know when we're getting the new Viva Glam lippie?


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_13th april i think... but its a myer only exclusive in adelaide (well thats what djs told me anyways)_

 
That's weird, I wonder why DJs aren't having SS?


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 19, 2009)

Yayy! I cant wait for sugarsweet. Ohh well, at least if somethings is a exclusive, i work near the city's (melbourne) myer and david jones mac! yayy!! Dangerous!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_Yayy! I cant wait for sugarsweet. Ohh well, at least if somethings is a exclusive, i work near the city's (melbourne) myer and david jones mac! yayy!! Dangerous!_

 
I know _exactly _what you mean! Up until 5 weeks ago, I was working in the city right next to both DJs and Myer MACs in Adelaide!! 
Lunch always meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Heheh.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_The colours do pop with the shadesticks as a base but I have oily lids so I think I'll have too much trouble with creasing. Might pass on the collection too - GASP! I originally wanted everything haha_

 
Don't you use UDPP or TFSI?


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ no unfortunately I haven't been able to get my hands on any. I am eyeing UDPP on ebay and hoping to buy it soon - will that enable me to fill my aresenal with SS!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had better buy it soon then haha! 
I did read some mixed reviews though that even when using a base it still creases and things so I'm really not 100% on them :S I was considering trying some NYX jumbo pencils as bases because they seem really easy to blend out to a thin layer and things...I'm just now sure if I would use the SS, but they are verry pretty!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I know exactly what you mean! Up until 5 weeks ago, I was working in the city right next to both DJs and Myer MACs in Adelaide!! 
Lunch always meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Heheh._

 
Haha, i know what you mean!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_^^ no unfortunately I haven't been able to get my hands on any. I am eyeing UDPP on ebay and hoping to buy it soon - will that enable me to fill my aresenal with SS!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had better buy it soon then haha! 
I did read some mixed reviews though that even when using a base it still creases and things so I'm really not 100% on them :S I was considering trying some NYX jumbo pencils as bases because they seem really easy to blend out to a thin layer and things...I'm just now sure if I would use the SS, but they are verry pretty!_

 
I don't know where you are, but you can get Too Faced Shadow Insurance for $30 from Kit Cosmetics. I have oily lids too and ever since using TFSI, I haven't seen creasing, even with Metal-x shadows.  I couldn't blend UDPP well, but that it could be the product being a bit old.  I am thinking about buying one, when my TFSI runs out though.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ I'm in Sydney - I have seen the TFSI at Myer Sydney since they added Kit to their cosmetics area but I wasn't sure whether to get that or UDPP. I kind of figured UDPP would be the more hardcore option and so that might be better but if it's tricky to blend with it then I might opt for the TFSI - I am not very good at blending as it is! Hahaha. At the moment I've been just using MAC paints.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

^^ How about if you go to Kit Cosmetics with bare eyes..  Try TFSI and some eyeshadows there and see if there is any creasing appears at the end of day?


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Enjoy your goodies, Paramnesia! Were ACW fast to ship?_

 
Yeah, the parcel arrived about a week after I made the order. I have another in the mail right now. I ordered mutiny pigment, so if it's legit I'll probably order some more pigs.

When my UDPP runs out i'll definitely be trying TFSI.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_^^ I'm in Sydney - I have seen the TFSI at Myer Sydney since they added Kit to their cosmetics area but I wasn't sure whether to get that or UDPP. I kind of figured UDPP would be the more hardcore option and so that might be better but if it's tricky to blend with it then I might opt for the TFSI - I am not very good at blending as it is! Hahaha. At the moment I've been just using MAC paints._

 
^^My lids are super oily but ever since I started using TFSI I have no issues. I use it under my paint pots and my shadow stays put all day. Not only that but the product actually lasts for aaaaaages :| I've been using the same tube since I first bought it over a year ago. You think it's empty but no, no, no - keep squeezing lol. In my opinion - its great value for money, works like a dream, no elite blending skills are required and yeah.. it rocks!


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

Hehee thanks for the inputs girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be trying out the TFSI then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Temptalia has SS swatches up. So sad about the glosses sheerness


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeap, I agree about Tri-glass. I was thinking about checking out Tasty, but I might just put money aside for Dazzleglass instead!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 21, 2009)

peppermint pattie-nail polish fron SS is sold out on us website.Gosh that was quick....


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeap, I agree about Tri-glass. I was thinking about checking out Tasty, but I might just put money aside for Dazzleglass instead!_

 

^^I ordered Tasty and I should have it sometime next week so I will let you know how it goes. I've read all the comments about the Tri glasses being sheer but apparently they do mix over time and provide some colour. I didn't want to skip it and then miss out on a potentially awesome gloss >_< Anyways, fingers crossed that it was worth buying!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_peppermint pattie-nail polish fron SS is sold out on us website.Gosh that was quick...._

 
Shit, forgot to order that one.. Oh well, I will have to wait till SS lands here!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_^^I ordered Tasty and I should have it sometime next week so I will let you know how it goes. I've read all the comments about the Tri glasses being sheer but apparently they do mix over time and provide some colour. I didn't want to skip it and then miss out on a potentially awesome gloss >_< Anyways, fingers crossed that it was worth buying! _

 
 Thanks spectrolite!  For my wallet's sake, hope you say it is really crappy and not worth buying one


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 23, 2009)

When's Rose Romance being released in Australia again??


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 24, 2009)

I recieved my 2nd parcel from ACW today, everything seems legit. I got UD 24/7 glide on eyeliners set, mutiny pigment, carbon e/s pan, HK Too Dolly palette and gentle simmer slimshine. The only concern I have is the slimshine, it came without a box and without a label on the bottom, but the product feels the same and smells the same as my other slimshine.

Oh also I just noticed HK stuff on smartpoppy.com.au though i think the prices are quite close to the RRP.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw HK on smart poppy as well but there's hardly any price difference and when you add shipping it's probably going to cost about the same.

Hey, has anyone noticed the banner that comes up at the top of the page about MAC brushes from the 111brush.com site? I clicked into it and I'm pretty certain all that stuff is fake especially the brush sets? Why would we have a banner on here for a site promoting fake MAC? Check it out this is a brush set they're advertsing as MAC for $45.99 USD

New 18pc and 7pc MAC Makeup Brush set+ Leather pou - Makeup Brush Online Sales


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 25, 2009)

oh gee, that site is just sad. I don't think anything is authentic.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2009)

I just noticed that Well Defined is available on the AU MAC Website!
Am I super behind and just didn't notice?
I've been dying to try out the studio sculpt foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I can get a sample on Monday!


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 29, 2009)

I might try the concealer.
I have the foundation and it's kind of let me down, I dont use it as much as I thought I would have.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Studio Sculpt has been pushed back til tomorrow at the Pro Store and Highpoint something about the delivery, don't know about the other states thought. I'm bummed, I wanted to try it out today


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 31, 2009)

I want to try both the foundation and concealer.

I have a 21st party coming up and i'm dressing up as a goddess and all i need to find is fake fruit/flowers and body glitter and its like the stuff has vanished off the face of the earth lol.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Studio Sculpt has been pushed back til tomorrow at the Pro Store and Highpoint something about the delivery, don't know about the other states thought. I'm bummed, I wanted to try it out today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oh really?
I got two samples of studio sculpt in Perth yesterday!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I want to try both the foundation and concealer.

I have a 21st party coming up and i'm dressing up as a goddess and all i need to find is fake fruit/flowers and body glitter and its like the stuff has vanished off the face of the earth lol._

 
Have you tried Spotlight??


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 1, 2009)

Na not yet, I'm gunna go to geelong and check out lincraft. My small town just sucks when it comes to choice, they barely even had any stretch material.


----------



## *lolly (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I might try the concealer.
I have the foundation and it's kind of let me down, I dont use it as much as I thought I would have._

 
Does the foundation go darker or something? I did a MAC chat on the US website and the MA recommended me to purchase the Studio Sculpt foundation in NC25 instead of my usual NC30 for SFF and Mineralize SatinFinish!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lolly* 

 
_Does the foundation go darker or something? I did a MAC chat on the US website and the MA recommended me to purchase the Studio Sculpt foundation in NC25 instead of my usual NC30 for SFF and Mineralize SatinFinish!_

 
I think it is, cause i just got it 2 days ago, and i'm pretty sure its darker. My friends say it just makes me look a little more tanned, but idk


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 4, 2009)

Im a NC15, and I havent found it dark (lol, I couldnt go lighter anyway!)


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so interested in trying it, I'm gunna be down in melb this thurs and friday so I'll hopefully make a trip to the pro store. I wanna get the white chromaline.
I've really been meaning to get a sample of one MUFE foundation though.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you have any idea when "Colour Ready" will be readly for sell in Aus ;-) ?


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 5, 2009)

hey sugar sweet/colorreay are supposed to be launched on the 13th right? its a public holiday so technically wnt be launched till the 14th? anyone know if there are any launch events in adelaide


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 5, 2009)

Dont think there are launch events for these collections, MAC usually only does a couple a year.

Im pretty underwhelmed with Sugarsweet to be honest, hopefully when I go to check it out I'll skip it all. Hopefully.


----------



## *lolly (Apr 5, 2009)

^ I'll probably only get a couple of things from SS like the Perfect Topping MSF and the Saint Germain lippie, also the Prep+Prime Translucent Setting Powder. I'll probably pass on Colour Ready and save my prettie pennies for Colour Craft with all there MSF's and MB goodness


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 5, 2009)

I got an NC20 in studio sculpt and the MUA told me they are pretty true to their colour unlike studio fix which apparently oxidises a lot more?


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 6, 2009)

Colour craft swatches!!! Scroll to the bottom for the collection names.
'Smooth Merge' degrade MSF looks goooooood!!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...atches-135283/


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been using my sample of  Studio Sculpt NW15 (I use the same in SFF) and I LOVE it!!! Applies better with the 187 and I found I used way less product. Gives a nice dewy finish and no where near as wet looking at the Face & Body Foundation.

I've made up my mind, I'm going to stock Studio Fix & Studio Sculpt in my kit.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey rockin', sounds like a fab idea given studio sculpt has much more buildable coverage than most. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait 'til July where I will be introduced to the world of MUFE through my makeup course! Schweeeet.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 6, 2009)

Can anyone confirm that sugarsweet is Myer exclusive?


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 6, 2009)

just rang djs in adelaide and they said they wont have it as its a myer exclusive (which scks coz im a djs girl) hope that helps


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Im pretty underwhelmed with Sugarsweet to be honest, hopefully when I go to check it out I'll skip it all. Hopefully._

 
Yeah miss_bailey, it is nothing special..


----------



## indybrat (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sure when I spoke to Melbourne Pro store about a week and a half ago, they said it would be in Myer and DJs, but I'm not 100% sure any more.  I just remember being annoyed it woudn't be at the Pro store as I got really terrible service at the Myer Chadstone counter last time I went.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_I'm sure when I spoke to Melbourne Pro store about a week and a half ago, they said it would be in Myer and DJs, but I'm not 100% sure any more. I just remember being annoyed it woudn't be at the Pro store as I got really terrible service at the Myer Chadstone counter last time I went._

 
I can't stand Chadstone either!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 7, 2009)

I personally find if you're wearing make up they treat you better in general. I'm rarely wearing any when I shop so I always get patronised and treated like a MAC newb. I'm going to the pro store on thurs YAY, I haven't been since last year.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 8, 2009)

If you talk to the girls and seem interested (when they aren't busy obviously) they're all quite nice. I always have great fun at both the Chadstone counter and the pro store and I almost never go to MAC wearing make up because it just makes it harder to get colour matched etc. You should give it another go, Paramnesia, you might be pleasantly surprised  I do prefer the pro store coz they have more products.. 

A guy I spoke to at DJ mentioned SS being in Myer but I only remember him saying Doncaster (not chadstone) and he said he would expect it to be at the prostore but not necessarily as Monogram was a DJ exclusive and it was not at the prostore. Sorry, not much help! Though I might be going to the pro store tomorrow so I'm happy to ask and report back lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_If you talk to the girls and seem interested (when they aren't busy obviously) they're all quite nice. I always have great fun at both the Chadstone counter and the pro store and I almost never go to MAC wearing make up because it just makes it harder to get colour matched etc. You should give it another go, Paramnesia, you might be pleasantly surprised  I do prefer the pro store coz they have more products.. _

 
I don't agree with the Chadstone store. I don't expect to have the red carpet laid for me and give me the VIP treatment, I am also quite happy to wait at the counter, until one of MUAs is free to serve me.  Unfortunately, Chadstone girls are rather happy to chat amongst themselves or count lippies, instead of asking if someone needs any help.  Two weeks ago, my friend asked about a product availability and really, the girl couldn't be bothered. Obviously, MUAs there are not fussed about reaching their monthly sales target!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I don't agree with the Chadstone store. I don't expect to have the red carpet laid for me and give me the VIP treatment, I am also quite happy to wait at the counter, until one of MUAs is free to serve me.  Unfortunately, Chadstone girls are rather happy to chat amongst themselves or count lippies, instead of asking if someone needs any help.  Two weeks ago, my friend asked about a product availability and really, the girl couldn't be bothered. Obviously, MUAs there are not fussed about reaching their monthly sales target!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is so horrible! The MAC in Myer over here is a bit like that, in the sense that if you ask about a product they are super happy and enthusiastic, but then if you dont buy it, or if you ask for a sample (i.e. I ALWAYS try out foundations as samples before buying) then they get really rude and mean! But the girls in DJs are lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo for sugarsweet if I have to go to Myer


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2009)

^^Yeah, so far, I've only been to 11 MAC stores in three different countries and I have to rate the Chadstone store the worst one.  So now, if I ever pass there, I just try all their testers and buy everything at PRO, Melbourne or Doncaster store


----------



## Dorit (Apr 8, 2009)

I have to say that the gals at the Queen Plaza's DJs in Brisbane City are the absolute best! Indeed, I am a bit off with SS just because I have to go to the Myer's MAC (which is located less than 500 meters apart).


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 9, 2009)

Can't say I've ever had an issue at MAC at Highpoint, the MUA's are all really sweet and there's one guy working there who gets really excited talking about colours and is really playful. I love the manager there to, she has some crazy skills!

I can't stand the women at the Dior and Chanel counters though, it's like they've litterally slapped on the heaviest makeup known to man and then stand there looking down there noses at me. Pleeeeease ladies, some of you look like transvestites with bad makeup.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2009)

Regarding SS collection availability for Victoria - just spoke to my MUA and she said SS might only be available at Melbourne and Doncaster stores, not even the PRO store.  The release date is Tuesday 14th.  HTH


----------



## elainous (Apr 9, 2009)

random question, can we b2m in adelaide?  thankss


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elainous* 

 
_random question, can we b2m in adelaide? thankss_

 
You can b2m at any MAC counter but some of them are funny with the LE stuff.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elainous* 

 
_random question, can we b2m in adelaide? thankss_

 
sure can m'dear!

I usually bring in my depotted e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I shop at myer adelaide


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 9, 2009)

So some places still b2m depots?
I totally neglect my potted e/s.
So i completely chickened out of my trip to melb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta hate social anxiety. I was so looking forward to MAC PRO!!! lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope you feel better soon, Paramnesia! Anxiety sucks bigtime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I spoke to my lovely MUA at Pro store today and she said SS is a Myer exclusive and Pro store is not getting it at all. I still have this inkling that Chadstone won't be getting it eitherl even though it's a Myer. Oh well, trip into the city on Tuesday to B2M for Lollipop Lovin and maybe Bubbles


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ No, no Chadstone, simplyenchantin. Come to Doncaster!!  Melbourne store will sell out most of SS stuff, before you get there


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks simplyenchantin, it's been tough and unfortunately I'm just getting worse, medication haven't worked nor stress management. But I hope in time I'll be able to manage it. I really hope to move back to melbourne.

I think I'll miss SS anyway nothing really appeals to me.


----------



## indybrat (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I personally find if you're wearing make up they treat you better in general. I'm rarely wearing any when I shop so I always get patronised and treated like a MAC newb. I'm going to the pro store on thurs YAY, I haven't been since last year._

 

Yes!  That's exactly what happened to me.  Prior to this I always got really good service.  I had driven my friend to the airport and since that was all I planned to do was not wearing make up.  I made a spur of the minute decision to hit Chadstone on the way home.  

I wandered about for a few minutes as I was looking for Fluidline. I stopped and looked at several counters and it seemed (to me at least) that it was obvious I was trying to find something. Neither of the 2 staff approached me or even acknowledged me when I walked in. One of them was sitting down doing paperwork and so I guess she may not have realised I was there, but the other was standing up and cleaning the counter. In the end I had to go and ask the cleaning girl if they had Fluidline in Blacktrack. She said yes and pointed me in the direction of a counter I had looked at but had not seen it on. I went to the wrong side of where she was pointing and she was like no this side. I came back and still couldn't see it. She then came from behind the counter to show me.  It was in one of those turn around displays, but the side facing me had lipstick or something in it. It wasn't until she turned it around that I even realised it was turnable. She handed it to me and walked away. 

There were other questions I asked and a couple of other items I wanted but getting her to engage with me was like pulling teeth.

For the most part I felt like cleaning girl wasn't that interested in helping me. Maybe she thought I wasn't 'stylish' enough for Chadstone. I didn't have any make up on at all. My hair was probably a bit messy as it hasn't been straightened and I had on sneakers. I felt a bit like, well y'know that scene in Pretty Women where the snotty salesperson tells Julia Roberts she can't afford to shop in their store? Like that.

I just went to the Pro store on Thursday, I treated myself to a make up lesson.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 13, 2009)

^^ I'm so sorry that happened to you, (both of you in fact) she must have been a bitch or in a bad mood! I'll admit that I've had some bad experiences with some MUA's there however it was a long time ago and none of them work there anymore. I regularly go to Chadstone in trackies and thongs/sneakers, wearing no make up and basically looking like crap and they're always fine. I guess everyone has their bad days but it's definitely not an excuse. You should've asked to talk to the manager!


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 13, 2009)

Chadstone is my mac store of choice. I love going there - the girls are wonderful and I always get treated like a VIP!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 13, 2009)

I normally go to the pro store, I'm always needing pro products so it's just easier, though I prefer the people at the counter at myer in the CBD. Last time i went the SA was so nice, sold me a MSF that she didn't even think was meant to be sold lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_ I stopped and looked at several counters and it seemed (to me at least) that it was obvious I was trying to find something. Neither of the 2 staff approached me or even acknowledged me when I walked in. One of them was sitting down doing paperwork and so I guess she may not have realised I was there, but the other was standing up and cleaning the counter. In the end I had to go and ask the cleaning girl if they had Fluidline in Blacktrack. She said yes and pointed me in the direction of a counter I had looked at but had not seen it on. I went to the wrong side of where she was pointing and she was like no this side. I came back and still couldn't see it. She then came from behind the counter to show me. It was in one of those turn around displays, but the side facing me had lipstick or something in it. It wasn't until she turned it around that I even realised it was turnable. She handed it to me and walked away. 

There were other questions I asked and a couple of other items I wanted but getting her to engage with me was like pulling teeth.

For the most part I felt like cleaning girl wasn't that interested in helping me. Maybe she thought I wasn't 'stylish' enough for Chadstone. I didn't have any make up on at all. My hair was probably a bit messy as it hasn't been straightened and I had on sneakers. I felt a bit like, well y'know that scene in Pretty Women where the snotty salesperson tells Julia Roberts she can't afford to shop in their store? Like that.

I just went to the Pro store on Thursday, I treated myself to a make up lesson._

 
 Really, it is not YOU.  I go there in my designer jeans, designer bags and fancy shoes and no one ever approached if I needed any help.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Last year there was a long hair girl, she approached me straight away, but now all the girls act as if they have more important things to do.  Actually, the manager woman said hello to me, but she was busy sussing out my fat Inglot bag.  Little did she know, my fat Inglot bag was full of 700g of peanut snacks that I bought from NutShack earlier.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Really, it is not YOU. I go there in my designer jeans, designer bags and fancy shoes and no one ever approached if I needed any help.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Last year there was a long hair girl, she approached me straight away, but now all the girls act as if they have more important things to do. Actually, the manager woman said hello to me, but she was busy sussing out my fat Inglot bag. *Little did she know, my fat Inglot bag was full of 700g of peanut snacks that I bought from NutShack earlier*._

 





That is priceless!!!!!!!


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi all  does anyone have prices for ss or colour ready in aus??


----------



## stella89 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_hi all does anyone have prices for ss or colour ready in aus??_

 
colour ready:
prep+prime line filler $33
prep+prime skin refined zone $37
prep+prime transparent finishing powder $40

hope this helps!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh thats funny, 700g of nut snacks lol.

Oh designer bags *mouth waters*. My dads gf recieved a Chloe paddington bag from her father for xmas one year, she didn't like it so gave it to her 14yr old niece.... WTF I was so in love with the bag (also my name is CHLOE). So she hasn't been using it so my dads gf offered it to me and now her niece has changed her mind...... I WANT A CHLOE PADDINGTON BAG


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

^^Oh, wish my name was Louis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   14 yr old with a designer bag - that is so wrong!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol, yeah I know, i just got over the whole thing (lol it was like a broken heart lol) and they dangle the damn beautiful bag in front of me grrrrrrrrr.

She's spoilt and doesn't even appreciate the money spent on her, i never see her with it, she rathers her roxy bag.... ROXY....... that doesn't even compare lol. 
To things worse this 14 yr old (who is now 16) is spoilt by my dad, they go on holidays and theme parks, my dad barely has anything to do with me. When I was that age my dad was emotionally abusive, so yeah you can understand why I'm jealous.

I spend way too much time browsing designer stuff lol, currently polyvore is my addiction and also net-a-porter..... mmmmm couture lol.
Thankfully I can afford cosmetics, my own luxuries lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ahaha Nat your inglot bag story is hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All I found out about SS is that the tricolour lipglosses are $42 which is a huge rip off IMO. I thought they'd be bigger!


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks stella, im going head down to myers now am eying all the prep and prime aswell as aquavert, lollypop lovin (b2m) and msf (not sure which one) so we will see how we go... hopefully the bus/city is not busy so not in the mood but seeing its  uni holidays (no yays coz i have a load of hwk)  i bet its packed


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 14, 2009)

Grr, went into Myer perth today to look at Sugarsweet. I swear that counter is just getting worse and worse!
They didnt have all the testers out (and I didnt see anyone using them for a make-up) and they had bitter as one of the eyeshadows, and impassioned as one of the lipsticks (for ss I mean).
HOW RIDICULOUS! It looked so wrong on the stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did see the 2 MSFs (thankfully!) and I think I'll get perfect topping, but refined just looked too orangey-peach on my nc15 skintone!

Im so tempted just to place an online order so I dont have to go back (dont get paid til tomorrow), but I dont wanna pay the extra for shipping!


----------



## indybrat (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Im so tempted just to place an online order so I dont have to go back (dont get paid til tomorrow), but I dont wanna pay the extra for shipping!_

 
I'm in the process of putting together an online order, but I'm torn as to if I should go ahead and place it or just wait and go to the store on the weekend.  The shipping price would work out possibly a bit cheaper than the cost of the petrol/parking/road tolls, but OTOH it probably wouldn't arrive in the mail before the weekend anyway.  Also I want a couple of other items that are sold out online.  grr.


----------



## indybrat (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Really, it is not YOU.  I go there in my designer jeans, designer bags and fancy shoes and no one ever approached if I needed any help.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Last year there was a long hair girl, she approached me straight away, but now all the girls act as if they have more important things to do.  Actually, the manager woman said hello to me, but she was busy sussing out my fat Inglot bag.  Little did she know, my fat Inglot bag was full of 700g of peanut snacks that I bought from NutShack earlier._

 
Thank you.  It's good to know it's not just me.

LOL.  Imagine her face it you had shown her what was in your bag.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_I'm in the process of putting together an online order, but I'm torn as to if I should go ahead and place it or just wait and go to the store on the weekend.  The shipping price would work out possibly a bit cheaper than the cost of the petrol/parking/road tolls, but OTOH it probably wouldn't arrive in the mail before the weekend anyway.  Also I want a couple of other items that are sold out online.  grr._

 
I just realised I was planning to B2M for lollipop lovin' so I have to go in anyway - damn it! Well Im buying SS from Myer, but then Im walking across the road to buy colour ready & viva glam at DJs  lol


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_ 
I did see the 2 MSFs (thankfully!) and I think I'll get perfect topping, but refined just looked too orangey-peach on my nc15 skintone!
_

 
hmmm, i am NC15 too, maybe not refined then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that sucks about your experiences, im STILL waiting for SS in NZ. hopefully friday the counter said


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Temptalia has Rose Romance swatches up!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Temptalia has Rose Romance swatches up!_

 
What are you eyeing off from this one? It's not really blown me away maybe just Mutiny & Circa Plum??


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_What are you eyeing off from this one? It's not really blown me away maybe just Mutiny & Circa Plum??_

 
Yeah, I am not going crazy over this collection either.  I was thinking of getting blushes, because I don't have Melba or Dame.. but then I might get paranoid about keeping rose imprints and might not touch them at all (just like my Barbie blush)!  Might just B2M two lipsticks and get Steal My Heart l/g.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah the blushes look nice and I hear ya about the rose imprint! I grabbed a blush from Gorgeous the other day and it's a great universal blush that looks great on almost everyone I've put it on, it's called Dusk Rose and worth a look. With that in my kit I'm not going to buy many more blushes.


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 15, 2009)

im lookin at both pigments, at least one of the blushes way to love l/s virgin kiss l/g the more pinkish eyeshadow (name escapses me right now) and fix + rose, i love my fix plus so if this smell divine i may buy a couple.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm eyeing off Rose Romance l/s and Blush of Youth BPB (and _maybe _Silver Thorn e/s)... I don't think I'll go _too _nuts on this collection because I'm anticipating Colour Craft to wreak havoc on my bank account.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ Yeah I agree.. I also need some money put aside for Style Warrior.  Grr.. me and special packaging.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone have updated OZ release dates for Rose Romance, Double Dazzle, Style Warriors and Euristocrats II?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Does anyone have updated OZ release dates for Rose Romance, Double Dazzle, Style Warriors and Euristocrats II?_

 
The last release dates I saw for these collections are as follows:

Rose Romance - 18th May
Double Dazzle - May (exact date unknown)
Style Warriors - June (exact date unknown)
Euristocrats II - no idea but guessing will be start of August.

I am initially thinking I will pick up Summer Rose BP and Silverthorn e/s from RR, and am waiting to see more swatches of the l/g and lipstains...  Im thinking I may get along quite well with the lipstains


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 15, 2009)

I want the peachy/orangey rose blush for the same reasons as Nat, I supposedly own too many pinks haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

My MUA just called to say they just received SS, which will be released tomorrow (no display lol). So if anyone is heading to Doncaster way and need SS stuff, then they will have it tomorrow!


----------



## stella89 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Grr, went into Myer perth today to look at Sugarsweet. I swear that counter is just getting worse and worse!
They didnt have all the testers out (and I didnt see anyone using them for a make-up) and they had bitter as one of the eyeshadows, and impassioned as one of the lipsticks (for ss I mean).
HOW RIDICULOUS! It looked so wrong on the stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did see the 2 MSFs (thankfully!) and I think I'll get perfect topping, but refined just looked too orangey-peach on my nc15 skintone!

Im so tempted just to place an online order so I dont have to go back (dont get paid til tomorrow), but I dont wanna pay the extra for shipping!_

 
i agree - mac at myer perth is lame! too bad DJs doesn't have sugarsweet, i prefer that counter way more (even though its tiny).
went to myer today and got perfect topping, which is absolutely gorgeous - was worried it would come out too lavender-y but its just beautiful goldenish shimmery goodness! also got the two nail lacquers which i think are really cute


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 16, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks MAC polishes are unjustifiably expensive and not that great quality wise?


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok... so what's the official word on the Prep+Prime line filler -
before foundation or after??

On the website it says to use post foundation but i'm not sure (yes, i'm questioning MAC. lol).

I just bought one yesterday but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ I've been using mine before foundation and concealer.

I've also been using it overnight as a treatment as well (more so than in the morning).  I've noticed that it has filled the area out a bit more (hasnt made it puffy or anything, just more supple and the lines are a bit reduced).  It will be interesting to see how this goes long term.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Am I the only one who thinks MAC polishes are unjustifiably expensive and not that great quality wise?_

 
I agree, especially compare it to OPI and China Glaze.. But then you are talking about MAC though.. I collect anything MAC and MUFE lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 17, 2009)

I still prefer OPI and CG..


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

But, but OPI & China Glaze don't have Seasonal Peach dupe


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 17, 2009)

line filler: ive now tried before and after and im on the before side!!! just make sure you let it set or it makes ur concealor clump


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Am I the only one who thinks MAC polishes are unjustifiably expensive and not that great quality wise?_

 

I think they are a bit pricey as far as a nail polish goes but I gotta say that I love the quality. I've had my current Mac colour on for 2 days in a row now and there is barely a chip even after unpacking boxes, and moving around furniture today.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ok... so what's the official word on the Prep+Prime line filler -
before foundation or after??

On the website it says to use post foundation but i'm not sure (yes, i'm questioning MAC. lol).

I just bought one yesterday but I haven't used it yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've tried both - BEFORE is DEFINITELY better, urgh it was just yuck after!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_line filler: ive now tried before and after and im on the before side!!! just make sure you let it set or it makes ur concealor clump_

 
Totally agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I've been using mine before foundation and concealer.

I've also been using it overnight as a treatment as well (more so than in the morning).  I've noticed that it has filled the area out a bit more (hasnt made it puffy or anything, just more supple and the lines are a bit reduced).  It will be interesting to see how this goes long term._

 
Me 2 - its definitely made my skin feel a lot smoother! I think it actually works better as a night treatment than a before makeup treatment (but its still early days!)

For reference Im using it primarily around my eyes and a tiny bit on my forehead


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmmm i might have to try this line filler lol. I don't really have a problem with lines but i'd probably use it under my eyes.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

Temptalia has Colour Craft images up.  All I can say is OMG, I am doomed!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 18, 2009)

^^ oh shit.  I am also doomed.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ oh shit. I am also doomed._

 
Wish I had two birthdays


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 18, 2009)

hi ladies, can anyone tell me how much dazzleglasses normally retail for in aus?


----------



## indybrat (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ok... so what's the official word on the Prep+Prime line filler -
before foundation or after??

On the website it says to use post foundation but i'm not sure (yes, i'm questioning MAC. lol).

I just bought one yesterday but I haven't used it yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got mine yesterday as well.  The MUA said filler, then P&P Skin, then foundation.

I used it this morning and was really impressed with what it did to the lines on my forehead, until I applied P&P.  It seemed to me that P&P undid the good work of the filler.   In the next few days I'm going to experiment and try it without P&P. 

I also got the Skin Refined Zone, but I'm not really sure what to do with it.  From the way the MUA spoke I would use it instead of P&P.  This mrorning I used it on my T-Zone and then used P&P Skin of the rest of my face.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_I also got the Skin Refined Zone, but I'm not really sure what to do with it.  From the way the MUA spoke I would use it instead of P&P.  This mrorning I used it on my T-Zone and then used P&P Skin of the rest of my face._

 

^^I think that is a really good idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And, I am loving the Skin Refined Zone.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 19, 2009)

My MA said Prep & Prime Skin Refined Zone should be used as a more intense primer, in areas of your face where a normal primer just wont cut it.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 19, 2009)

Colour Craft is calling my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lipsticks look lovely and the MSF's and  blushes sound better than ever!! I am liking the sound of Triple Fusion and Fab-dabulous. The eyeshadows sound good but I barely use the MES I have now so I think I'll have to stay away.. maybe just one.. can't pick!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 19, 2009)

How annoying is that both Colour Craft and EuristocratsII are coming out in July (based on US release dates)!  I want all the lippy stuff from Euristocrats and MES from Colour Craft


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah it seems that way! What is the story with Euristocrats II? Has it been released before or something? And OMG I didn't even realise that Double Dazzle was out already.. I want another CP now lol! What is everyone thinking of the mascara?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 19, 2009)

^^ Yep, the original Euristocrats was launched as a Europe only collection.  I think this was a while back - over 12 months ago I think.

They are re-promoting several of the colours from the Euroristocrats I collection for north america etc. as well as a few new ones I think (or re-promotes from other collections)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Yeah it seems that way! What is the story with Euristocrats II? Has it been released before or something? And OMG I didn't even realise that Double Dazzle was out already.. I want another CP now lol! What is everyone thinking of the mascara?_

 
Mascara is fab.  I love how it lengthens all my lashes!  Only pro is, it doesn't volume up the lashes, so I have to apply Prep & Prime Lash beforehand and it is fantastic.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

You're all dolls, what would I do without you <3


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're all dolls, what would I do without you <3_

 
Spend less money for sure!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

This is true kind of. I'd probably still spend money but on the wrong stuff hehehe.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ True.. I admire people who save money


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

I save it and then do MAC CP's. Cough.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

^^LOL you still SPEND, simplyenchantin!!

By the way, I asked my MUA and apparently Rose Romance Nordie exclusive quad is not going to be released in Australia.  Don't know about DJ, but it is the case with Myer MAC.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't see anything good about it anyway. You just want solar white?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ Yeah! You read my mind lol  I just hope they stop putting Contrast in every freaking quad.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 20, 2009)

*OI - all you guys who have lollipop loving l/s....*

Do you wear it on its own??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm finding I'm not getting a lot of colour pay-off. I know it's a glaze (and I'm naturally anti-lustre anyway)... but COME ON!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm with you there, Cats. My mum said it was far too pale on me so that's why I skipped it.. even though its so so so pretty.. I figure there are OTHER products that already DO work, so why bother with stuff that doesn't lol. (Sorry that's probably no help). Maybe try putting concealer/powder foundation on your lips before applying it to make the true colour come out better?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_*OI - all you guys who have lollipop loving l/s....*

Do you wear it on its own??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm finding I'm not getting a lot of colour pay-off. I know it's a glaze (and I'm naturally anti-lustre anyway)... but COME ON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hate to say I told you so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am getting Utterly Posh d/g just for this lippy. Apparently it is really pretty that way.  I am also going to play with other lipglasses to make this lippy work for me!!!  Anyway, I am glad to see I am not the only one who is not crazy about LL!


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 20, 2009)

ive been using ll for my work lippy (coz i work in hardware and with kids i like something really sheer and the green glitter is just so pretty without being OTT) however its not something id grab for a night out or a bright lip even if there was a gloss that brightend it up a bit.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 20, 2009)

It's such a pretty colour... I just wish it was in a frost formula or something with a bit more 'stick'. I might try it with a clear l/g tomorrow.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ Ohh what are you doing here CatsMeow?  I don't think I've ever seen you here at night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah it is pretty, but on my lips, it looks just like a lustre lippy.  It must clash with my skintone too, because I look like I have no lips.. Nothing beats Shy Girl, really.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_*OI - all you guys who have lollipop loving l/s....*

Do you wear it on its own??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm finding I'm not getting a lot of colour pay-off. I know it's a glaze (and I'm naturally anti-lustre anyway)... but COME ON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wear it on its own with spice lipliner.  I usually colour in the lipliner a bit then apply the l/s.  If I remember I will try to wear it tomorrow and take a pic.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Ohh what are you doing here CatsMeow? I don't think I've ever seen you here at night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah it is pretty, but on my lips, it looks just like a lustre lippy. It must clash with my skintone too, because I look like I have no lips.. Nothing beats Shy Girl, really._

 
I was multi-tasking whilst watching Underbelly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shy Girl rocks!!! I'm so glad I picked one up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey Nat, are there any other warm toned Cremesheens that are worth getting?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I was multi-tasking whilst watching Underbelly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shy Girl rocks!!! I'm so glad I picked one up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey Nat, are there any other warm toned Cremesheens that are worth getting?_

 
Oh, hubby was watching that too - it is his favorite show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ravishing?  Hehe


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh, hubby was watching that too - it is his favorite show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ravishing? Hehe_

 
Do you have Fanfare? Ravishing might be too bright for me!
Hey have you done a catalogue of all your lippies, Nat?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Do you have Fanfare? Ravishing might be too bright for me!
Hey have you done a catalogue of all your lippies, Nat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I do!!  I think I have a thing with Amplifed and Cremesheen formula, Ali!
Ravishing is really pretty paired with coppery eyes..
Do you think I should?  Does everyone have spreadsheet of all their MAC goodies?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yes I do!!  I think I have a thing with Amplifed and Cremesheen formula, Ali!
Ravishing is really pretty paired with coppery eyes..
Do you think I should?  *Does everyone have spreadsheet of all their MAC goodies?*_

 
No! But I really need one. I should really start it soon before my collection gets way too big for me to do it!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yes I do!!  I think I have a thing with Amplifed and Cremesheen formula, Ali!
Ravishing is really pretty paired with coppery eyes..
Do you think I should?  Does everyone have spreadsheet of all their MAC goodies?_

 
^^I has a spreadsheet. It keeps growing and growing! >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmmm..  I nearly bought an eyeshadow that I didn't know I already had, so maybe I should do a spreadsheet.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 21, 2009)

I think if I was to do a spreadsheet of what  I have it would take me a week to do!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 21, 2009)

I have one, but really need to update it. I think I will once I receive my next ACW package lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I think if I was to do a spreadsheet of what I have it would take me a week to do!_

 
Me too!  Meh, can't be bothered


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a spreadsheet that I update often. I can't function without it


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 22, 2009)

hey does ne1 know if rose romance is going to be at djs & myer?
i figure ill ring tommorow if noone does


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure about DJ's but the release date for Rose Romance at Myers is the 18th May, and I'm 95% sure the release date for Double Dazzle is the 25th May.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ woo hoo, it is your month, MrsMay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh i so want the Blush of youth beauty powder.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 22, 2009)

I was under the impression that Euristocrats was being extended to include Nth America but still not going to make it anywhere else. Can anyone confirm we are getting it in Australia?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

I want Style Warriors and Color Craft NOW!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

I have 9 products on my Style Warrior list!  It is insane - need to trim it down!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm only getting 2 items from each colour collection from now on, it's too expensive and I haven't got enough of the perm line yet so I stock up on that first, duh!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'm only getting 2 items from each colour collection from now on, it's too expensive and I haven't got enough of the perm line yet so I stock up on that first, duh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the same problem Rockin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep thinking... "I really need Dipdown f/l"... but I get distracted by the more pretty coloured things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and them I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with everything but Dipdown f/l.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh i want dipdown fluidline too lol, but I just keep buying other stuff. Same with a new eyelash curler. I'm trying to avoid the upcoming collections, I just don't have any money and my savings is just getting smaller and smaller.

I'm really lucky that I'm allergic to most lip products it prevents me from buy heaps of lovely lippies, I love dazzleglasses but there's no point me buying any.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I have the same problem Rockin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep thinking... "I really need Dipdown f/l"... but I get distracted by the more pretty coloured things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and them I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with everything but Dipdown f/l. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Buy the Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown instead, its a much nicer consistency!! Kind of melts when the brush touches it to a more liquid consistency and is soooo smooth and easy to put on!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

How many of those do you have now hun?


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 23, 2009)

Gotta say Jen thanks for the rec for the Inglot Black Gel Liner, it's the best!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get some of the other colours too and there is heaps of variety, which other colours have you got? 

Also, has anyone here tried Chromaline as an eyeliner? A friend bought some but it says it's not eye safe but I read people on here use it on their eyes anyway. Just wondering if anyone can let me know what they thought of it?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I have the same problem Rockin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep thinking... "I really need Dipdown f/l"... but I get distracted by the more pretty coloured things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and them I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with everything but Dipdown f/l. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How about Richground f/l instead?  It is gorgeous brown with shimmer.  Not sure if you are into blingblings, but I love Richground f/l


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 23, 2009)

omg dipdown f/l is the shiznit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it!
fyi, frostlite f/l SUCKS!

just my occasional two cents


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_How many of those do you have now hun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I only have three... black, dark brown, purple, and a sample of teal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Gotta say Jen thanks for the rec for the Inglot Black Gel Liner, it's the best!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get some of the other colours too and there is heaps of variety, which other colours have you got? 

Also, has anyone here tried Chromaline as an eyeliner? A friend bought some but it says it's not eye safe but I read people on here use it on their eyes anyway. Just wondering if anyone can let me know what they thought of it?_

 
You're very welcome!!  list of colours above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to pick up some more in the near future... not sure what colours though!

I havent used the chromaline as eyeliner but I've read on here that some girls have.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

I love Richground f/l its beautiful. I still hate my teal inglot liner. I have a red one too that I bought instead of getting flammable paint but then I got flammable paint. lol.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Buy the Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown instead, its a much nicer consistency!! Kind of melts when the brush touches it to a more liquid consistency and is soooo smooth and easy to put on!_

 
Funny you mentioned that - I actually went to Inglot in my lunchbreak yesterday and swatched their dark brown and a lighter brown.
Nearly bought the darker brown but thought I'd sleep on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lighter brown is more mauve-ish IMO. I figure I'll get more wear outta the dark brown colour. Might pick that up... but like I mentioned before, I find it hard buying the 'staples' - I get distracted by the 'prettier' things... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like Ravishing cremesheen... Sambibabe, I think me wants me wants!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ the lighter brown is definately cooler toned, I dont have that one as I think it would annoy me.

I think I have Ravishing... picked it up for about AUD$7 in the clearance bin... *chucks it into the bag of stuff to bring on Sunday*


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_like Ravishing cremesheen... Sambibabe, I think me wants me wants!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  I swear we have the exactly the same skintone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the dark hair.. What ya reckon, MrsMay?


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 24, 2009)

hey sambibabe - did you try studio sculpt? i picked up a NC20 - but i reckon i should've gotten NC15. it's a noticeably darker shade than NC20 mineralised satinfinish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the cremesheen formula rocks!!! 

cremesheens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... lustres


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_hey sambibabe - did you try studio sculpt? i picked up a NC20 - but i reckon i should've gotten NC15. it's a noticeably darker shade than NC20 mineralised satinfinish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, not yet.  I am using two MUFE foundations and Tinted Moisturizer at the moment.  I am curious though, so I will ask MUA to try it on me with my next visit! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_the cremesheen formula rocks!!! 

cremesheens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... lustres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 lol..  I love Amplified formula too!  And some Frost & Glaze lippies don't work for me either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So Ravishing wasn't bright for you anymore?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I swear we have the exactly the same skintone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the dark hair.. What ya reckon, MrsMay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not really that close hun!  Ali is lighter


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm pastier! heheh.

Yep, amplified is good. Frost works for me, but I'd agree with you on the glaze (GRRRR @ lollipop loving).


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ Well at least whatever lippies that work for me, work for you and vice versa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate how Glaze wears off really quick on me.  Either my lips are really dry or I must be a compulsive lipstick eater/licker


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Apr 25, 2009)

Thought i would pop in and say hi! 




I've been working and saving, so i figured if i avoid here, and talking mac for a little, i will have the money straight away! Haha, you girls are good and talking me into products.

I did pick up studio sculpt though the other week and it was too dark (i got nc30). I mixed it with my nc30 select spf and omg, heaven! I just apply it with a flat foundation brush and it give really good coverage!

How have you all been by the way?


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Gotta say Jen thanks for the rec for the Inglot Black Gel Liner, it's the best!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get some of the other colours too and there is heaps of variety, which other colours have you got? 

Also, has anyone here tried Chromaline as an eyeliner? A friend bought some but it says it's not eye safe but I read people on here use it on their eyes anyway. Just wondering if anyone can let me know what they thought of it?_

 
Some of the chromalines are eyesafe and some aren't. I know the white one is and I think two others.


----------



## indybrat (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Also, has anyone here tried Chromaline as an eyeliner? A friend bought some but it says it's not eye safe but I read people on here use it on their eyes anyway. Just wondering if anyone can let me know what they thought of it?_

 
I use the purple Chromaline as eyeliner - not on the waterline, just on the actual lids and under the eye.  I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 28, 2009)

I really want to try the white one as an eyeshadow base.

OMG I've lost my blacktrack fluidline and 209 brush.... PANIC ATTACK.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 29, 2009)

I just went on the swatch thread and saw the e/s for Style Warriors (Bright Future, Night Maneuver and Soft Force) - here I was thinking that this was a collection I could skip! 'Doh!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I just went on the swatch thread and saw the e/s for Style Warriors (Bright Future, Night Maneuver and Soft Force) - here I was thinking that this was a collection I could skip! 'Doh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not listening to you


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ I've downsized my SW list, thanks to Dior.  Already have Vibrant Grape (gorgeous!!), so I might just get:
Gold Rebel l/g
Fierce & Fabulous l/g
Maybe one lippy - only it is not lustre/frost
Soft Force e/s
Bright Future e/s
Maybe night maneuvers
Maybe n/p


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

My Style Warriors list isnt huge:

Liberated l/g
Gold Rebel l/g
Fierce & Fabulous l/g
Soft Force e/s (maybe)
Bright Future e/s (maybe)
On a Mission BPB (maybe)
Impassioned solar bits


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_My Style Warriors list isnt huge:

Liberated l/g
Gold Rebel l/g
Fierce & Fabulous l/g
Soft Force e/s (maybe)
Bright Future e/s (maybe)
On a Mission BPB (maybe)
Impassioned solar bits_

 





 at BPB - of course you have to get that one, Jen!  You are a BPB queen!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 at BPB - of course you have to get that one, Jen! You are a BPB queen!_

 
hahaha yeah that is too true


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 29, 2009)

I have completley skipped Sugarsweet, and gotta tell you girls, it feels GOOD!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah so have i, the shadesticks were tempting but i just don't need them.

Oh things seems to be getting worse for me MAC wise, my ACW order of 3 brushes hasn't arrived and its been nearly 15 days. I've received other packages sent later from the US, so now I'm worrying I've lost $150. Not to mention i just had to have a tooth removed today =(


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ sometimes it's taken a month for stuff to arrive from the US for me...  and sometimes it could be 4 days.  It's weird.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ sometimes it's taken a month for stuff to arrive from the US for me... and sometimes it could be 4 days. It's weird._

 
Same for me! Sometimes a week, sometimes 4-5 weeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put through a small order with ACW yesterday - I noticed they conveniently don't put estimated delivery timeframes for international! I was anticipating around the 3 week mark, so I wouldn't worry yet, Paramnesia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It takes them 2 business days to process the order and then they need to send it.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ Let me guess Cats!  You ordered Dazzleglasses? Hehe.. The master sees Vie Veneto


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Let me guess Cats! You ordered Dazzleglasses? Hehe.. The master sees Vie Veneto_

 
hehehehe I am NOT a bad influence.....


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

^^OMG, my guess is correct? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






No Jen, you just opened cats' eyes to a better world! *dazzle* *dazzle*


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

I cant answer that question on the grounds that I may incriminate myself.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ Jen, you should have rephrase your post to:
*cough* I cant answer that question on the grounds that I may incriminate myself *cough*


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually ordered Date Night and Rue de Rouge d/gs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm holding off on Vie Veneto until I can see it in the flesh. I have this scary feeling it might have a Lavender Whip-ish look about it and have the same amount of 'wearability', of lack of rather, eventhough it's a d/g - which would be a bit no no for me!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 30, 2009)

And yes, it is Jen's fault.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_And yes, it is Jen's fault. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh thanks guys <3
I normally receive my orders from them within a week. I've never had any of my previous parcels lost so I'll just keep waiting.

With the aussie dollar being in the 70cent range i've been wanting to buy soooo much. I'm really looking forward to tax time, I'll (should) be getting all my tax back (about $1400 worth), pretty much like free money to me lol.... hello mac pro 

I'm so lucky (for my wallet) I'm allergic to most lip products because I'd probably own every single dazzleglass i could get my hands on lol


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I'm so lucky (for my wallet) I'm allergic to most lip products because I'd probably own every single dazzleglass i could get my hands on lol_

 
That's a bugger, but yes - good for the wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What lip products can you use?


----------



## Paramnesia (May 1, 2009)

So far I know slimshines are fine, I generally just use vaseline, I have quite pigmented lips thankfully.


----------



## rockin26 (May 1, 2009)

Ok, I think I could be developing a crush on Up The Amps d/g..... Thanks ladies! Doh!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 5, 2009)

Ok, so I havent seen testers yet, but we have received the products for Dior's Pop Summer look.
I dont like the bubblegum nailpolish as much as I thought, but the purple is really nice, cant remember what its called. A silver eye pencil is also being released, should be interesting.
The pop diamond shimmer powder looks GORGEOUS, cant wait to try that!  Wasnt really taken by the diorkiss lipglosses, they are too sticky for me anyway!
The limited edition compact is nice, but passable imo.

Havent seen the high shine lipsticks or the eyeshadows yet though


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 5, 2009)

And I just realised - Style Warriors should be out when Im in Singapore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



woohoo! Im setting aside at least $500 just for MAC


----------



## rockin26 (May 5, 2009)

^^ WooHoo!! Mega jealous! My pal is back from the US next Friday, I hope she managed to get to a MAC counter for me.


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Ok, so I havent seen testers yet, but we have received the products for Dior's Pop Summer look.
I dont like the bubblegum nailpolish as much as I thought, but the purple is really nice, cant remember what its called. A silver eye pencil is also being released, should be interesting.
The pop diamond shimmer powder looks GORGEOUS, cant wait to try that! Wasnt really taken by the diorkiss lipglosses, they are too sticky for me anyway!
The limited edition compact is nice, but passable imo.

Havent seen the high shine lipsticks or the eyeshadows yet though_

 
Thank you!! Just received $80 Myer one voucher today and it is going to Pop Diamond shimmer powder!!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 5, 2009)

Oh nice, a friend of mine is going to the US today, tempted to ask him to get me some MAC but I just can't picture him in a cosmetics store, so I'd probably end up with the wrong products even if i gave him a detailed list lol. Gotta love how cosmetics can confuse some guys


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

I can't remeber, is RR being released on the 11th or 18th of this month? I want to go swatch Et Tu Boquet & Silverthorn in person.


----------



## sambibabe (May 7, 2009)

^^ It is 18th, Robyn! 

boudoirblonde, would you have a pricing for Dior Shimmerstar by any chance? I am assuming Pop Diamond would be the same price?


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks nat, bugger I have to wait another week...


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ It is 18th, Robyn! 

boudoirblonde, would you have a pricing for Dior Shimmerstar by any chance? I am assuming Pop Diamond would be the same price? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The shimmer poudres are $75 so Im 99% sure the Pop Diamond is $75 as well, unless they have put up the prices yet again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol, hope that helps!


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

yep, RR is definately the 18th with Double Dazzle the week after.

Style Warriors is on the 15th June 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also... for the Adelaide girls - Tess has now been promoted to Counter Manager at Myers!


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

oh... and the bags that go with Style Warriors arent being released in Australia.


----------



## rockin26 (May 8, 2009)

Do we know if both will be at all MAC counters/stores?


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

^^ not sure hun.. I know it's definately Myers though!


----------



## annegal (May 8, 2009)

I can't wait to swatch RR stuff in person! Thanks MrsMay


----------



## CatsMeow (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Also... for the Adelaide girls - Tess has now been promoted to Counter Manager at Myers!_

 
That's great for Tess! Has Ocea (can't spell her name) left??


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

^^ she has moved interstate and is now at MAC head office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think Tess said she is now a trainer....


----------



## CatsMeow (May 8, 2009)

Wow. So she'd be in Melbs then. Good for her, and good for Tess!


----------



## dearcupcake (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_oh... and the bags that go with Style Warriors arent being released in Australia._

 

is anyone getting the bags from elsewhere? do u think they'd have them on the acw website?!! I am dying to get my hands on the zebra print one... if you have any secrets or ways of getting plz let me know!!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 8, 2009)

Has anyone seen pics of these bags? I didn't even know they'd have bags for this collection.

heheh. Where have I been?!


----------



## dearcupcake (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Has anyone seen pics of these bags? I didn't even know they'd have bags for this collection.

heheh. Where have I been?!_

 
yup they do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think they are in the style warriors discussion (not sure though! maybe its the swatches)...there is a small pic but I dont think anyone has any more info other than there are 3...in 3 different prints and they are like the regular mac bags..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think i read that they are being released well after the collection comes out? not sure though...


----------



## rockin26 (May 8, 2009)

I'm not overly excited about Style Warriors (thank christ!) I'm only thinking of getting

Bright Future e/s
Night Maneuvers e/s (what is this?? Satin? VP?)
Vibrant Grape e/s - maybe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Refined Golden B/P

But I'm only picking 2 from each collection so it'll only be 2 from that. Oh and Solar Bits are crap, what a mess! I think I'll have to press the one I have cos you can't use them as they come!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Graphic Gardens sounds like it could be dangerous to my bank account.....


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'm not overly excited about Style Warriors (thank christ!) I'm only thinking of getting

Bright Future e/s
Night Maneuvers e/s (what is this?? Satin? VP?)
Vibrant Grape e/s - maybe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Refined Golden B/P

But I'm only picking 2 from each collection so it'll only be 2 from that. Oh and Solar Bits are crap, what a mess! I think I'll have to press the one I have cos you can't use them as they come!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Graphic Gardens sounds like it could be dangerous to my bank account....._

 
the working name for Night Maneuvers was Dark Edge, which was released with the N collection last year, so you might want to check that swatch thread out to see if you want it.  It's a satin (and apparently not a very interesting one).

Vibrant Grape is pro perm, so you can pick it up any time if you want it in pan form 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




apparently the texture of the solar bits has changed a bit this time, they are more smooth, so they should be nicer.  I will press mine anyway, as they behave better when they are pressed.  I will definately be getting Impassioned!

Just keep in mind with Graphic Gardens that the look boxes are US only, so if we get anything it will only be the palettes I think.

Hope that helps narrow down your list!


----------



## sambibabe (May 8, 2009)

I just saw this ------->

Currency UnitAUD per UnitUnits per AUD
USD United States Dollars1.32971198750.7520425546



Holy shit! 75 cents today!!

Robyn, you can't say no to Vibrant Grape - it is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I just saw this ------->

Currency Unit    AUD per Unit    Units per AUD
USD United States Dollars    1.3297119875    0.7520425546



Holy shit! 75 cents today!!

Robyn, you can't say no to Vibrant Grape - it is gorgeous!_

 
Woo hoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 8, 2009)

Cheers for the extra info Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We tend to be missing out on a fair bit here in Australia hey?!

Hey Rockin, I'm lifting my makeup purchase ban for Bright Future, Maneuvre & Soft Force e/s when they come out here. Just don't tell Alex (hubby). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm completely skipping Rose Romance...


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 8, 2009)

Really? not excited?!

I mean I HATE the packaging (shock! horror!) but the products are intriguing
My list (so far, hehe)
Night Maneuvers e/s
Bright future e/s
Brave New l/s
Purple Rite l/s
Eversun blush
On A Misson blush
Pink Rebel lustre drops
and if the lustre drops are nice then I'll pick up some for my kit also!


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

^^ no worries... I keep forgetting you guys dont read the discussion threads as much as I do... hence why I forget to cross post info!


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

My list for the next two collections are as follows:

RR:
Silverthorn e/s
Summer Rose BP - maybe, depends on how it swatches

SW:
Liberated l/g
Gold Rebel l/g
Fierce & Fabulous l/g
Impassioned Solar Bits
Bright Force - maybe
On A Mission BPB - maybe


----------



## Paramnesia (May 8, 2009)

I'm getting the Blush of youth BP from RR and will probably skip SW. I really wanna get more regular line stuff... I missed out on violet and melon pigment from ACW, i hope they restock.

Though I received my last package, yay.... normally shipping never takes that long. I got brush 239 227 and 168 =)


----------



## sambibabe (May 8, 2009)

I sent a brief email to MAC asking when the Melbourne store was launched and here is the long response. Just in case if anyone is interested in reading about MAC in Australia (have a toilet break first.. go and get a cuppa, it blahs a bit)

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

M•A•C honours the beauty in everyone – all races, all sexes, all ages. Upholding the rights of everyone for creative self expression, M•A•C offers an extraordinary collection of professional quality cosmetics. 
Beyond a brand, M•A•C is a culture that extols the provocative and upholds high style, while staying real. It’s efforts on behalf of AIDS, cruelty free testing and recycling programs remain an integral aspect of the culture, ethos and identity of M•A•C.
M•A•C, founded in 1984 to support the needs of professional makeup artists, is one of the most influential and successful companies in the global cosmetics industry. For more than 20 years, M•A•C has constantly asserted its ability to fuse fashion, fun and fantasy. The cornerstones of M•A•C’s success – innovation, originality and inventiveness – set it apart from any other cosmetic brand.

M•A•C was brought to Australia in late 1998, launching in Myer Sydney, closley followed by the first Australian Pro Store in Paddington. A highly anticipated expansion took place, with counters opening in Chatswood, Bondi, Melbourne City and Chadstone. The second Pro Store was opened in the heart of Melbourne's premier fashion destination Chapel Street, South Yarra in April 2004. Since then, M•A•C has expanded to have counters in all Australian states and recently launched online shopping with M·A·C Cosmetics so M•A•C addicts all over the country can get the latest must have collections.

Again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 8, 2009)

Well thats cool. I always wondered how long the Perth MAC counter had been opened, obviously not longer than 5 yrs!

Aww I was 10 when MAC came to Aus! haha


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

^^ you're making me feel old.... I was 17 when MAC came to Aust...


----------



## rockin26 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Robyn, you can't say no to Vibrant Grape - it is gorgeous!_

 
It looks like it comes out more magenta than purple? If I can pick it up pro in the pan I'd probably go with that and your right it does look gorgeous!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Rockin, I'm lifting my makeup purchase ban for Bright Future, Maneuvre & Soft Force e/s when they come out here. Just don't tell Alex (hubby). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm completely skipping Rose Romance...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard nothin!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Really? not excited?!

I mean I HATE the packaging (shock! horror!) but the products are intriguing_

 
Me too! I think the packaging looks cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_the working name for Night Maneuvers was Dark Edge, which was released with the N collection last year, so you might want to check that swatch thread out to see if you want it. It's a satin (and apparently not a very interesting one).

Vibrant Grape is pro perm, so you can pick it up any time if you want it in pan form 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




apparently the texture of the solar bits has changed a bit this time, they are more smooth, so they should be nicer. I will press mine anyway, as they behave better when they are pressed. I will definately be getting Impassioned!

Just keep in mind with Graphic Gardens that the look boxes are US only, so if we get anything it will only be the palettes I think.

Hope that helps narrow down your list!_

 
I plan to press the Solar Bits I have (scatterays) but it seems like allot of work for one colour, so I'll wait til I have a few to press.Thanks for the info on Night Manuevers, I'll be sure to go back and check it out!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 9, 2009)

I was 11 when MAC opened here lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swatched Vibrant Grape in the pro store and I have heaps of purples and didn't feel like it was a musthave! I think I'll get:

Bright Future
Purple Rite - maybe
Fierce and Fabulous - maybe
Eversun
On A Mission - maybe
Sun Rush lustre drops

hmm that was not as long as I expected lol


----------



## tana2210 (May 10, 2009)

hi girls,
anyone else read that pans are availale on the US mac website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully they do this in aus


----------



## MrsMay (May 10, 2009)

^^ yep, I saw that too! and the first thing I did was check the Aus website to see if we had it too lol... knew it would be too good to be true for us!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 10, 2009)

Oh that would be handy. Though the closest MAC counter to me isn't that much closer than Chapel street.
I've been meaning to come to melb but my social anxiety is getting the best of me. By the time i get there i'll end up spending $100's


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 12, 2009)

YAY! Rose Romance is being released in DJs too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(the 18th for anyone who missed the release date posted earlier by samibabe and MrsMay)


----------



## piink_liily (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_hi girls,
anyone else read that pans are availale on the US mac website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully they do this in aus_

 
Sorry girls.. I e-mailed them and they aren't planning to add them to the aus site


----------



## MrsMay (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Sorry girls.. I e-mailed them and they aren't planning to add them to the aus site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
#%^%$#*$&$^#&$^&#%&*$#^ers.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But thanks for the info hun!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 13, 2009)

Anyone noticed that there are 4 dazzleglasses available now on the MAC AU website? (M·A·C Cosmetics | Dazzleglass)

And they are $42! ouch! For some reason I thought they were $35


----------



## MrsMay (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Anyone noticed that there are 4 dazzleglasses available now on the MAC AU website? (M·A·C Cosmetics | Dazzleglass)

And they are $42! ouch! For some reason I thought they were $35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ouch!!

Last year they were $37, but I figured they would go up just like the US prices.  The cremesheens were $42 as well I think so I figured d/g would be the same


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Ouch!!

Last year they were $37, but I figured they would go up just like the US prices.  The cremesheens were $42 as well I think so I figured d/g would be the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But you get like NONE in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im not really taken with any of the LE ones (MAYBE Stop! Look!) so I think I'll pick em up when Im in Singapore, hopefully they'll be cheaper there


----------



## MrsMay (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_But you get like NONE in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im not really taken with any of the LE ones (MAYBE Stop! Look!) so I think I'll pick em up when Im in Singapore, hopefully they'll be cheaper there_

 
Yeah, I know and it seems to be even worse this time around than last time!!  There is hardly any product in these ones and they've hiked up the price.  I bought three via a CP when it launched in the states and I'm not happy with the amount in them AT ALL nevermind about the air bubbles in them as well!

I actually liked Extra Amps better then Stop! Look! anyway... and Extra Amps is perm


----------



## rockin26 (May 13, 2009)

$42! F*%k me dead! Surely there is other l/g out there just as nice for much less than that. It seems MAC are doing a Cadburys, reducing the product but not the price.

I was only eyeing off Extra Amps but the price tag might have put me off


----------



## Ethelynde (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Sorry girls.. I e-mailed them and they aren't planning to add them to the aus site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello, all. I've not posted before, but have been reading here for several months now. 

I, too, heard back from MAC about the pro refill pans. Darn, is all I can say.

She also informed me that I could only have seen them on the Pro dedicated site. Erm, no. I saw them on the regular MAC Canadian site.

Why are we treated differently from other countries when it comes to product availability? Does anyone know? The same question goes for release dates.


----------



## piink_liily (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethelynde* 

 
_Hello, all. I've not posted before, but have been reading here for several months now. 

I, too, heard back from MAC about the pro refill pans. Darn, is all I can say.

She also informed me that I could only have seen them on the Pro dedicated site. Erm, no. I saw them on the regular MAC Canadian site.

Why are we treated differently from other countries when it comes to product availability? Does anyone know? The same question goes for release dates._

 
How funny that she said you could only have seen the pans on a pro site! I saw them on the normal US site. 

I'm not sure why we are treated differently in terms of availability and release dates but it's very frustrating! I get so jealous when the girls in other countries post hauls of products that we haven't got yet/can't get!


----------



## miss_bailey (May 14, 2009)

I didnt want to make a new post for this and didn't know where else to post it but AHH so excitement. I recently (as in today) emailed a very popular online beauty website inquiring about work experience and they wrote back saying they lost there recent intern YESTERDAY and wanted me to come in for a chat! I am BEYOND excited and was wondering if you guys had any idea on the kind of stuff I should bring with me (articles from my blog? make up new articles? write an essay? I have NO Idea) and also of course, what I should wear and makeup ideas?


----------



## MrsMay (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethelynde* 

 
_Hello, all. I've not posted before, but have been reading here for several months now. 

I, too, heard back from MAC about the pro refill pans. Darn, is all I can say.

She also informed me that I could only have seen them on the Pro dedicated site. Erm, no. I saw them on the regular MAC Canadian site.

Why are we treated differently from other countries when it comes to product availability? Does anyone know? The same question goes for release dates._

 
To start with I was the same and was annoyed at the delay in release dates etc, however now (after 1.5 years) I dont mind the wait so much, as I am able to see reviews and swatches of the products and find out what people regretted buying before it launches here.  I figure this saves me money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, it is annoying that they say we wont get the pro refill pans on the website, however I have a feeling that perhaps the people who answer these queries arent quite as clued up to what is happening from that angle as their US counterparts?  We've just started seeing more pigments on the AU website, so hopefully the refills and palettes will find their way on there in time... maybe we just have to wait the customary 1-2 months for this change to hit AU like we do with the collections? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But really on that note, they may be trialling it in the US to see if it's successful before rolling it out to all other countries.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I didnt want to make a new post for this and didn't know where else to post it but AHH so excitement. I recently (as in today) emailed a very popular online beauty website inquiring about work experience and they wrote back saying they lost there recent intern YESTERDAY and wanted me to come in for a chat! I am BEYOND excited and was wondering if you guys had any idea on the kind of stuff I should bring with me (articles from my blog? make up new articles? write an essay? I have NO Idea) and also of course, what I should wear and makeup ideas?_

 
Woo Hoo!!!  Congrats!  I dont really have much advice to offer as I've never really done anything like that before... maybe just print out a few aticles from your blog?


----------



## miss_bailey (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Woo Hoo!!!  Congrats!  I dont really have much advice to offer as I've never really done anything like that before... maybe just print out a few aticles from your blog?_

 
Thanks MrsMay! Any clothing or makeup tips? I know I should be smart casual and pretty natural makeup but have no idea apart from that.


----------



## MrsMay (May 15, 2009)

^^ seriously, I'm one of the worst people to be asking about clothing... I dont follow fashion lol.

With makeup I would go for something that is natural but defined, not overly soft.... so that you can display you know what you're doing without going too over the top with colours etc to start off with.

HTH!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I didnt want to make a new post for this and didn't know where else to post it but AHH so excitement. I recently (as in today) emailed a very popular online beauty website inquiring about work experience and they wrote back saying they lost there recent intern YESTERDAY and wanted me to come in for a chat! I am BEYOND excited and was wondering if you guys had any idea on the kind of stuff I should bring with me (articles from my blog? make up new articles? write an essay? I have NO Idea) and also of course, what I should wear and makeup ideas?_

 
In regards to clothes, look at their website, try to work out what their main "colours" are. (i.e. if their main colour is pink, I'd go mostly black with just a POP of pink somewhere) HTH

And good luck


----------



## miss_bailey (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your help and kind words, I'm her nervous but also very excited! also what does HTH stand for?


----------



## MrsMay (May 16, 2009)

HTH stands for Hope That Helps


----------



## Paramnesia (May 16, 2009)

HTH = Hope that helps.

Oh congrats miss_bailey, I hope it goes well. Sounds really super exciting.


----------



## sambibabe (May 16, 2009)

Ladies, I have bad news- Euristocrats and Colour Craft will be released on the same day, *August 3rd.  *Start saving or throw your purse out now!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ladies, I have bad news- Euristocrats and Colour Craft will be released on the same day, *August 3rd. *Start saving or throw your purse out now!!_

 

I will be doing B2M for the l/s in Euristocrats, and I will wait to see the d/g before buying... I dont want those horrible bubbles!

Colour Craft isnt grabbing me yet (now we've seen pics of the MSF's) I'm waiting to see pics of the MB's and the remaining MES though.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 17, 2009)

Where are these pics?


----------



## MrsMay (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Where are these pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too much blush: MAC colour craft MSF pictures & swatches


----------



## sambibabe (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I will be doing B2M for the l/s in Euristocrats, and I will wait to see the d/g before buying... I dont want those horrible bubbles!

Colour Craft isnt grabbing me yet (now we've seen pics of the MSF's) I'm waiting to see pics of the MB's and the remaining MES though._

 
Lucky I distanced myself away from MSFs so I am safe in that department. But as you all know.. I can't say NO to lippies!  So far, I have enough to B2M for 4 lipsticks and today, I found my old Studio Fix that will count towards B2M as well. Just like a winning a lottery!


----------



## tana2210 (May 17, 2009)

yeh im not to intrested in euristocrats so i should be right... the next few collections i havent got much on my lists, just a few shadows a gloss and lippy from each really with colour craft being the exception (although that all depends on how the look IRL) , will have to wait and see what the fall collections have


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

Woohoo!! I just realised Colour Craft is bringing back the #226!! Yay! I missed out on this in BBR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I'll probably get 2. The blushes sound pretty good, dunno about the MES and MSF. I'll have to decide in person me thinks.

Gosh I'm getting so far ahead of myself!! This isn't even coming out for months.

*says to self - must remember the perm lines, must remember the perm lines!!!*


----------



## Paramnesia (May 18, 2009)

What was the 226? I never paid much attention to that collection lol.

I've totally got an addiction to brushes at the moment, i'm thinking of buy some doubles of what I've already got lol.


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_What was the 226? I never paid much attention to that collection lol.

I've totally got an addiction to brushes at the moment, i'm thinking of buy some doubles of what I've already got lol._

 
It's a smaller stiffer version of the 217 (which I use religiously). Great for crease work and smokey looks on smaller eyes or more precision smokey. I think MrsMay bought 2 of these?


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2009)

I want one!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_It's a smaller stiffer version of the 217 (which I use religiously). Great for crease work and smokey looks on smaller eyes or more precision smokey. I think MrsMay bought 2 of these?_

 





Yep, I bought two of these babies, with plans for more... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my HG crease brush - it allows precise application of colour as well as superb blending!! I love it!!


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

It's a must have! 1 for me and 1 for my kit, maybe even a 3rd as a backup.


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

^^ yeah baby!  I have two (with plans for more) cos I'm lazy and dont wash my brushes as often as I should so I have one brush per colour family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ie - one for browns, one for cool tones etc


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ yeah baby! I have two (with plans for more) cos I'm lazy and dont wash my brushes as often as I should so I have one brush per colour family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ie - one for browns, one for cool tones etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





That's the most blatant reason to buy more brushes!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 18, 2009)

My MAC counter had both RR and Double Dazzle out today!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Woohoo!! I just realised Colour Craft is bringing back the #226!! Yay! I missed out on this in BBR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I'll probably get 2. The blushes sound pretty good, dunno about the MES and MSF. I'll have to decide in person me thinks.

Gosh I'm getting so far ahead of myself!! This isn't even coming out for months.

*says to self - must remember the perm lines, must remember the perm lines!!!*_

 
I hear ya, Robyn - re the perm lines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've got the 226 from BBR - but i haven't used it as much as i thought i would... having said that, still good brush to have tho.
Still boycotting RR... but I _do _want both yellow eyeshadows from SW tho.

Hahah - i can just imagine Nat with the RR BPBs... 
_"must not lose rose imprint... must not lose rose imprint" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2009)

That's what I'm like with the BP  I really want to use it but it's so pretty!


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I hear ya, Robyn - re the perm lines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've got the 226 from BBR - but i haven't used it as much as i thought i would... having said that, still good brush to have tho.
Still boycotting RR... but I do want both yellow eyeshadows from SW tho.

Hahah - i can just imagine Nat with the RR BPBs... 
"must not lose rose imprint... must not lose rose imprint" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I have to do a real good assessment of my kit and work out what I NEED as opposed to what I WANT, then go to the perm lines.

I think now all I'll get from SW is Bright Future e/s and maybe Eversun BPB for my kit. 

I can so hear Sambi saying thet BTW


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_That's what I'm like with the BP  I really want to use it but it's so pretty!_

 
I just got my brush in there this morning and smooshed it all around lol...


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

At least the rose imprint is deeper than the Barbie ones.. I only touched (very slightly) it twice!

Oh my HG crease brush is #272, which is basically an angled version of #217!


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

I've got the 272 but hardly use it? Mostly if I do it's for hightlight cos it's nice and soft and angled. I might try it on my crease tomorrow.


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

^^ Yeah, I love how it has an angled tip. I use it to drag the crease colour to the upper lid.  Have a go Robyn. If you don't like it, don't blame me!!!


----------



## Ethelynde (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_My MAC counter had both RR and Double Dazzle out today!_

 
Still waiting for Rose Romance to be available online.


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

^^ How annoying. Sometimes the website has the collections before the release date.. Sometimes a few days later.  Grrr


----------



## rockin26 (May 19, 2009)

Has anyone here bought off the au website? I don't have a need to since my counter is only 20 min away but it would be handy for the stuff that doesn't get released at Myer (like SS)


----------



## ellejayemm (May 19, 2009)

The website is great, I order from it all the time, my nearest MAC counter is 550km away!


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

Ordered two times from MAC.com.au.  No problem there!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 19, 2009)

Style Warriors is up on the US pro site.


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

^^ Err.. SW has been up on MAC.com since Saturday?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Err.. SW has been up on MAC.com since Saturday?_

 
Hahaha. Well, you can't blame my slowness. I've been on painkiller drugs since Thursday last week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh... and MAC are finally building RR into the AUS site. You can see the individual products in their sections (ie. Silverthorn in the e/s section)... but the actual collection page isn't up yet.


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

^^ Oh yeah, forgot that you were high on drugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You had to mention Silverthorn, out of all the RR shadows. Yeah, you want it, you want it!!!


----------



## Ethelynde (May 19, 2009)

Oh... and MAC are finally building RR into the AUS site. You can see the individual products in their sections (ie. Silverthorn in the e/s section)... but the actual collection page isn't up yet.[/quote]

It's up now. At last.

Thing is, after checking the prices, comparing them to those on the Canadian site.. I wonder.. why do I buy MAC products in Australia instead of having them shipped to me by family in Canada? It's a dilemma.


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

I got MAC stuff shipped by my Canadian family too, but the shipping wasn't that good?  It was more expensive than US shipping anyway.  But you are right.. If you can grab MAC stuff from North America, then do it!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Oh yeah, forgot that you were high on drugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You had to mention Silverthorn, out of all the RR shadows. Yeah, you want it, you want it!!!_

 
NO I DON'T, NO I DON'T!!!! ARGH!!!!


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (May 20, 2009)

Hey All. Just a msg to Perth girls. Double Dazzle is available at Myer. =D


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeSs_a_mon* 

 
_Hey All. Just a msg to Perth girls. Double Dazzle is available at Myer. =D_

 
DJs too! (although i bought the last funtabulous)


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

MAC have a brush set for sale on the website under Perfect Style. It has the 187, 168, 263 & 222 brushes in the set for $150 and they're full size. Not a bad deal, if I hadn't got my pal to pick me up the 187 in the states I would have probably got this.

Has anyone else seen that?


----------



## tana2210 (May 21, 2009)

what every1s thoughts on the MES pinwheel thingo's? although they look pretty i think they'd annoy me so possibly going to skip them...


----------



## rockin26 (May 21, 2009)

^^I think they could be handy for my kit so I might pick up a couple. From the pics I'm liking Assemblage, Girlsh Romp & Fashion Patch.


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

Thank goodness for the photos. I was going to get all of MES, but they have the same colours as my other MES, so I will just pick up two. Phew!  So money will be going to Graphic Garden palettes instead!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 21, 2009)

I think I only like Girlish Romp.. and not heaps either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll save money!!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 21, 2009)

I actually like the look of the MES but I'll probably pass them up.


----------



## piink_liily (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh my HG crease brush is #272, which is basically an angled version of #217!_

 
Yes! The 272 is my favourite. Only got it a few weeks ago and I'm in loooooooove!


----------



## piink_liily (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_MAC have a brush set for sale on the website under Perfect Style. It has the 187, 168, 263 & 222 brushes in the set for $150 and they're full size. Not a bad deal, if I hadn't got my pal to pick me up the 187 in the states I would have probably got this.

Has anyone else seen that?_

 
Yes I saw that but I didn't realise they were full size, that's a great deal!


----------



## darkorchid (May 23, 2009)

I thought the pinwheel things looked great, especially for travel, but then I remembered that usually they are really fragile :S so maybe not. 
Interesting though. Definately makes it more worth the money, esp with Aus ridiculous pricing.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 23, 2009)

I sort of like the look of the pinwheel MES.
But I just HATE MES's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh well! More money for other stuffs


----------



## rockin26 (May 24, 2009)

^^what's the difference that you didn't like them? I haven't tried MES yet but I thought they could be a good money saver like darkorchid was saying. Are they really fragile?


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^what's the difference that you didn't like them? I haven't tried MES yet but I thought they could be a good money saver like darkorchid was saying. Are they really fragile?_

 

^I love the mineral shadows and I think they are a bit underrated. Sure some of them are glittery but then you get some that are just buttery smooth and easy to blend with a gorgeous shimmer - not glitter. When you use them wet a whole other dimension is added to your look.

I don't think they are that fragile either. Sure, if you drop it - it's likely to break but what MAC blush, or shadow, or pressed powder wouldn't?? Almost everyone one I have purchased came from the States and not one turned up broken. I've been collecting them since the Flashtronic collection and all of them are still in tact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely be picking up a few of the new ones!


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

I love all my MES too, but Bibi, don't you think Colour Craft ones are similar to the ones released previously?  I hope they do


----------



## CatsMeow (May 25, 2009)

Hey does anyone have any pics of the e/s colour wheels for Colour Craft?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't seem to find them on here or Temptalia. 

*might've done a "boy look" tho....


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

^^ I think i saw it at either swatch thread or colour collections thread?


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey does anyone have any pics of the e/s colour wheels for Colour Craft?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't seem to find them on here or Temptalia. 

*might've done a "boy look" tho...._

 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...9/#post1601101

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_





 I love all my MES too, but Bibi, don't you think Colour Craft ones are similar to the ones released previously? I hope they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I hope that they are similar to the quality of the ones released with Electroflash and Red She Said. The solid colour sides on those are delicious >_<


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

Image borrowed from MAC_Whore from Color Craft color collection thread- hope you don't mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Don't know.. The first one has plum, which looks like Threesome and the grey from Word of Mouth?

2nd one black is Dangerzone and the beige is from Brightside/Gallery girl?
3rd one blue is probably the blue MES from Red She Said (Bibi you have it!),
4th one purple is from Outspoken,
5th one pink is from Threesome, Purple one from Odd Couple, Beige from WOM,
6th one copper one looks like Two to Glow or Heat Element, Brown ones from Illusionary Burning ambition or Interview.. ??


----------



## rockin26 (May 25, 2009)

^^ I really like the look of these, for convenience I think they'd be great and the colours all work together really well. I'll have to start saving, any guesses how much they'll sting us for these?


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

^^ If you didn't collect the previous MES, I agree they would be great. I already have 13 MES and I just don't feel they are anything 'new'.  They should have come up with green one - pale green, teal green, kelly green and bottle green lol.


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2009)

I think I'm only getting 2-3:

The one with the blue bit and the bronzey/gold one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might even get one with black/brown/gold/white. Looks like it would make an awesome smokey eye!​


----------



## rockin26 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_At least the rose imprint is deeper than the Barbie ones.. I only touched (very slightly) it twice!

Oh my HG crease brush is #272, which is basically an angled version of #217!_

 
Hey Nat you probably already knew this but just in case, did you know the 272 is being discontinued this year?


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

I think I am getting the pastel pink/lavendar/peach one and the one with blue as well. I like the look of the white bit - looks like it is a shimmery version of my favorite, Gesso e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah Robyn, when I bought mine, it came out as LE.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 25, 2009)

Hmm... they look like trivial pursuit. 

I don't think I'll pick up any of these... eventho it would be convenient with 4 colours in the one pot, I think I'd get shirty with the colours blending into eachother after a while and they don't look like particularly large slices of e/s either.


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

^^ They look big enough for #239?  Red She Said MES were a bit narrow for #239, but you still manage it.  I don't know.. I've never had colours mixing with all my MES and Grand Duo MB.


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

Temptalia has Graphic Garden images up. Is anyone planning to get anything?
Since I am not getting many MES, I am thinking about getting both shadow palettes. The graphic rose image looks gorgeous and am I seeing teal e/s in one of the palette?


----------



## rockin26 (May 25, 2009)

How come we don't get the look boxes!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





**stamps feet!**


----------



## MrsMay (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Image borrowed from MAC_Whore from Color Craft color collection thread- hope you don't mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Don't know.. The first one has plum, which looks like Threesome and the grey from Word of Mouth?

2nd one black is Dangerzone and the beige is from Brightside/Gallery girl?
3rd one blue is probably the blue MES from Red She Said (Bibi you have it!),
4th one purple is from Outspoken,
5th one pink is from Threesome, Purple one from Odd Couple, Beige from WOM,
6th one copper one looks like Two to Glow or Heat Element, Brown ones from Illusionary Burning ambition or Interview.. ??_

 
Here are my thoughts - I've just copied & pasted Sambi's post from above and bolded the ones I am commenting on...

Don't know.. The first one has plum, which looks like Threesome and the *grey from Word of Mouth? -* nah I reckon this doesnt have as much blue tones in it as that one

2nd one black is Dangerzone and the *beige is from Brightside/Gallery girl*? - not sure on this one... brightside/gallery gal has more of a pinky colour almost the same as Grand Entrance
3rd one blue is probably the blue MES from Red She Said (Bibi you have it!),
4th one purple is from Outspoken,
5th one pink is from Threesome, Purple one from Odd Couple, *Beige from WOM*, - yep, compeletely agree here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6th one copper one looks like Two to Glow or Heat Element, *Brown ones from Illusionary Burning ambition* or Interview.. ? - yep, agree here too - the dark brown one looks like illusionary/burning ambition, which, by the way is a fantastically pigmented gorgeous chocolate brown


----------



## MrsMay (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Temptalia has Graphic Garden images up. Is anyone planning to get anything?
Since I am not getting many MES, I am thinking about getting both shadow palettes. The graphic rose image looks gorgeous and am I seeing teal e/s in one of the palette?_

 
Yep, the working name for Straight Edge was Mood Ring which I think was the teal e/s from Heatherette?


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^what's the difference that you didn't like them? I haven't tried MES yet but I thought they could be a good money saver like darkorchid was saying. Are they really fragile?_

 
Glittery, fall out, unpigmented mess. Actually, a LOT like the bad lustre e/s URGH!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Temptalia has Graphic Garden images up. Is anyone planning to get anything?
Since I am not getting many MES, I am thinking about getting both shadow palettes. The graphic rose image looks gorgeous and am I seeing teal e/s in one of the palette?_

 
Yup I want both the eyeshadow palettes I think...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yep, the working name for Straight Edge was Mood Ring which I think was the teal e/s from Heatherette?_

 
Ok DEFINITELY the one with the teal! The other one looks pretty dupable? hmmm


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Glittery, fall out, unpigmented mess. Actually, a LOT like the bad lustre e/s URGH!_

 
 which one was that?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 
_ 
Yup I want both the eyeshadow palettes I think...



Ok DEFINITELY the one with the teal! The other one looks pretty dupable? hmmm_

 
I think it would be a great palette to take to holidays, etc. 
It has a green, blue, purple, grey smokey and a highlight shade - yay!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Don't know.. The first one has plum, which looks like Threesome and the *grey from Word of Mouth? -* nah I reckon this doesnt have as much blue tones in it as that one

2nd one black is Dangerzone and the *beige is from Brightside/Gallery girl*? - not sure on this one... brightside/gallery gal has more of a pinky colour almost the same as Grand Entrance_

 
 Yeah I took all my MES out, tried to compare them to the pic and honestly they don't look THAT different. Definitely not for $40. I am going to be a weirdo and draw up a swatch table before heading to the store to buy this one.


----------



## MrsMay (May 25, 2009)

^^ lol.

I think I'm actually going to skip most of colour craft... the MES arent calling me yet, and neither are the MSF's.  Let's hope the same goes for the rest!


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_MES arent calling me yet, and *neither are the MSF's*_

 
Did I read that right?  Are you sure there isn't a typo, Jen?  
Jen skipping MSFs = Nat saying no to pink lippies = naaaaaahhhh


----------



## MrsMay (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Did I read that right? Are you sure there isn't a typo, Jen? 
Jen skipping MSFs = Nat saying no to pink lippies = naaaaaahhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, you read that right!!

The two lighter degrade MSF's are too similar to the BBR ones for me to justify it, and the darker degrade is just too dark for me.
Out of the rest - porcelain pink is too light to use as a blush, Cheeky Bronze has that metallic veining through it that accentuates my pores and looks awful on me (a la Petticoat), which only leaves Sunny by Nature, which I will consider if I can get one with lots of pink veining as it looks to have the same texture as the sugarsweet MSF's.  And even that one's a maybe


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

^^ Fair enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I am done with blushes!
My list for the upcoming collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naked Honey: all of the shadows and Queen Bee l/g
Euristocrats: B2M 5 lipsticks, buy one and  3-4 Dazzleglasses
Colour Craft: 1-2 MES, 1-2MB
Graphic Garden: 1-2 e/s palette
Baby Bloom: 1-2 liquid lip balm

What is on everyone's list?


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 25, 2009)

Here is my MASSIVE list
*Style Warriors: *
Night Maneuvers e/s
Bright Future e/s
Brave New Bronze l/s
Purple Rite l/s
Fierce & Fabulous l/g
Eversun blush
On A Misson blush
Pink Rebel lustre drops
Sun Rush lustre drops

*Naked Honey*
Buckwheat e/s
Pollinator e/s
She's A Star l/g
Queen Bee l/g (maybe)
Honey Light (maybe)
Body Wash
Body Cream

*Euristocrats*
Saint Germain
Milan Mode
Razzledazzler
Patisserie
Internationalist d/g
Vie Vento d/g

*Colour Craft*
Smooth Merge MSF
Triple Fusion MSF
Cheeky Bronze MSF
Warm Blend MSF(or Sunny by Nature) depending on which swatches on me better!
Daft Pink Blush
Madly Creative l/s
Made With Love l/s
Colour Crafted l/s

God I need my PRO card ASAP!


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

^^wow.. after reading your list boudoirblonde, I feel a lot better about my list


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^wow.. after reading your list boudoirblonde, I feel a lot better about my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you should! my list is insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



haha, I have no defences


----------



## annegal (May 25, 2009)

anyone know the exact date for sw release here? thinking i might have to pick up some other things even though i already did a cp for that collection...


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Image borrowed from MAC_Whore from Color Craft color collection thread- hope you don't mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









3rd one blue is probably the blue MES from Red She Said (Bibi you have it!),_

 
The blue one from Red She Said was heaps darker like Deep Truth but with a bit of black in it I reckon. This one looks like my beloved Pomposity with a bit more blue to it. It's unique I tells ya!! Uniiiiiqqque! *runs off to stare affectionately at all her blue eye shadows*


----------



## CatsMeow (May 25, 2009)

My collection list is short and sweet. Most I've already got or have just CP'd.

*Style Warriors*
Soft Force e/s (CP'd)
Bright Future e/s (CP'd)
Night Manouvres e/s (CP'd)

*Euristocrats II
*Rue de Rouge d/g (already have!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Cockney l/s (B2M - depends how close Cockney is to my other reds... I do love a good red lippy tho)
London Life l/s (maybe)
Naked Paris l/s (maybe)
Razzledazzler l/s (maybe)


----------



## rockin26 (May 25, 2009)

boudoirblonde all I can say is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaark..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is no way I could afford all that product, it would be nice but no way possible.

Nat you seemingly coming across all sensible with your list, hmmmmm I wonder if it will blow out when you see it all in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My list for the up and comers ins't too bad. I'm needing to get into the perm lines more and get stuff for my kit that is easily re stockable rather than LE so my list is mostly for my but some of the stiff will be used in the kit too (only powder stuff for hygiene)

*Style Warriors*
Bright Future e/s
Eversun BPB - maybe
What do you use lustre drops for??? Is it a body thing?

*Naked Honey*
Pollinator e/s
Buckwheat e/s - depends how it swatches
Honey Light HLP -depends how it swatches, might be too golden for me
Queen Bee l/g
Maybe one of the perfumes, will have to give them a sniff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Euristocrats II*
Rue De Rouge d/g
Euro Beat d/g - if I don't get Smile
Costa Chic l/s

*Colour Craft*
2 MES not sure which ones yet, maybe 3 if they're worth it
#226 brush x 2
Triple Fusion MSF
Cheek & Cheerful MB
Hand Finish MB

*Graphic Garden*
1 e/s Pallatte not sure which one yet
Are we going to get the lip bags??

It all really does depend on how they swatch unless I do CP with simplyenchantin again. Either way it's going to be expensive and I think CC might set me back the most!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_*Euristocrats II*
Euro Beat d/g - if I don't get Smile_

 
Makeup ESP Rockin'! - I was thinkin' the same thing really.

I'm in the same boat re the perm lines; I'm gonna have to get a new Blacktrack f/l pot and Painterly p/p to use in my kit so it's sanitised. 

How do you keep powder products hygienic for clients (other than cleaning the brushes)? Is there anything else you can do?

Also, another quick question - When you did your course, did you stick to the products in your makeup kit (supplied from the course), or did you use your own stuff as well (sanitised of course!)?


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_The blue one from Red She Said was heaps darker like Deep Truth but with a bit of black in it I reckon. This one looks like my beloved Pomposity with a bit more blue to it. It's unique I tells ya!! Uniiiiiqqque! *runs off to stare affectionately at all her blue eye shadows*_

 





 I didn't get Red She Said blue one, thinking that it might be too close to Sea & Sky (I know, you said they were different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I will definitely get this one. It also has white!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_Nat you seemingly coming across all sensible with your list, hmmmmm I wonder if it will blow out when you see it all in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Crap, she knows me TOO well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My list has been trimmed down a lot from my original list. I also have been buying a lot of perm shades as well as MUFE, Shu and UD. Wish I married a millionaire. 

annegal, SW will be coming out 15th?  I think.. My MUA told me, but I wasn't paying attention as I CPed all my stuff as well.


----------



## rockin26 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Makeup ESP Rockin'! - I was thinkin' the same thing really.

I'm in the same boat re the perm lines; I'm gonna have to get a new Blacktrack f/l pot and Painterly p/p to use in my kit so it's sanitised. 

How do you keep powder products hygienic for clients (other than cleaning the brushes)? Is there anything else you can do?

Also, another quick question - When you did your course, did you stick to the products in your makeup kit (supplied from the course), or did you use your own stuff as well (sanitised of course!)?_

 
I swear Ali you and I are on the same wave length at least once or twice a week with our makeup!

Powders don't store or transfer germs (this is what my school told me, if it's incorrect I had no idea) but for good measure you could give the powder a quick squirt of alcohol to give it a clean. If someone had some sort of eye infection I would scrape product from the pan to my pallatte and dip the brush onto that rather than into the pan directly as an extra precaution. 

I bought allot of product for the course and put it seperate into my kit when I started training. My case has built incredibly fast (I've already outgrown it)and when I do a job I might take a couple of e/s and blushes from my stuff to fill any gaps in the kit. I'm hoping this will stop once I have filled all the gaps but I think its silly to buy doubles yet and am slowly buying more for the kit and less for me. Plus I haven't gotten my pro cards sorted yet so I'm paying full retail still so I kind of have to use some of my stuff for the moment especially since I'm only starting out, but this is only for powders no lippies, mascaras, eyeliners, lip liners or glosses yuk! Anything liquid is kept sanitised and seperate.

HTH but if you need anymore info just ask


----------



## CatsMeow (May 25, 2009)

Thankyou thankyou thankyou for the info Robyn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh shit - I forgot about mascaras... I'll have to buy freshies of those too and disposable wands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I will get freshie "staples" in my course kit when I start, so that will be helpful.

Eyeliner/lip pencils you can just dip in alcohol tho so they're ok. But you're right about the glosses, they are a different scenario - my l/g & d/g collection will be for ME only. MWAHAHAHA.

So BPBs/MSFs/powder (in general) from my personal kit can be used on others? Cool. Lipsticks can be sanitised with alcohol as well, but I dunno how keen I'd be using my lipstick on others... thankgod I get a MUFE lip palette with my course kit. Woohoo!

My main focus in the next couple of months will be procuring foundation and concealer shades. Eeeek! That's not gonna be cheap. And it's a tad boring, but oh well. Necessary evil.


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Thankyou thankyou thankyou for the info Robyn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh shit - I forgot about mascaras... I'll have to buy freshies of those too and disposable wands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I will get freshie "staples" in my course kit when I start, so that will be helpful.

Eyeliner/lip pencils you can just dip in alcohol tho so they're ok. But you're right about the glosses, they are a different scenario - my l/g & d/g collection will be for ME only. MWAHAHAHA.

So BPBs/MSFs/powder (in general) from my personal kit can be used on others? Cool. Lipsticks can be sanitised with alcohol as well, but I dunno how keen I'd be using my lipstick on others... thankgod I get a MUFE lip palette with my course kit. Woohoo!

My main focus in the next couple of months will be procuring foundation and concealer shades. Eeeek! That's not gonna be cheap. And it's a tad boring, but oh well. Necessary evil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup you'll need disposable wands and I go through them like you wouldn't believe because you can't re dip the wand in the mascara, you have to get a new one out so I can use at least 2 on one person. Your consumables $$ will shock you at first but it's only because you'll be getting them all at once. My main cons are

Disposable mascara wands
babywipes
brush cleaner
Q Tips
Tissues
Isocol
Makeup remover pads
Cleanser
Moisturiser
Lucas Paw Paw Ointment

Get yourself a litte tub for the q tips and makeup remover pads and transfer you brush cleaner, isocol and any liquid makeup remover (I love Cliniques eye makeup remover) into travel size spray bottles and bottels. I'll take pics tonight and post them, this will save you heaps of room in your kit. Also grab yourself a pencil cup to hold your brushes, much easier than a brush belt.

You can use on yourself the lippies in your kit so long as you treat the application on yourself as you would a client ie scrape the colour off with a spatula and use a lip brush with what you've scrapped off. I don't sanitise the lippie with alcohol I keep the spatula clean and that's the only thing that comes in contact with the lippie. With lip liner and eyeliner pencils you sanitise them by sharpening them so you can use them I just prefer not to. What I meant was liquid eyeliner and those lip pencils which you twist up, the liquid you'd put on the pallette and use the brush from there but that's allot of work for yourself so I just keep it seperate.

Everyone incluing myself in the course had the biggest dramas picking what foundations we wanted in our kits. I think I sampled about 4 different kinds at MAC plus the Gorgeous ones and settled for SFF and Gorgeous Base Perfect Foundation. I think I have about 8 or 9 in my kit and plan to pop into MAC and get another one to fill a gap I found when working on a girl a couple of weeks ago (I need a complete mid toned nuetral).

The hard part is sticking to neutrals cos there are so many pretty colours out there I tend to jump on them first which has been my biggest faux par. More often than not we'll get asked to do natural looks so we need to have a good variety to suit all different faces. I think the Coastal Scents neutral pallatte is good to get you started and you can build from there. My biggest gaps are in blush, highlighters, bronzer and glosses at the moment so I'm trying to focus on them.

Sorry it's a bit of a long winded answer!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Oooh you're a font of knowledge, Robyn! Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, please do post your storage pics (bottles, etc), that will be extremely helpful for me.

I'm not sure about foundation either. I'll get more of an idea when I do the course. Our course kit will have MUFE foundation, but that will be freaking expensive to maintain (post course). We get a student discount because the school stocks MUFE but I don't think it's _heaps._ Planning on retaining MUFE HD Powder in my working kit tho - it's a universal shade so that helps!

Changing topic (a little), when you first use a dazzleglass - do you find that the bristles on the applicator are stiff or soft n' brushy??? 
All of mine have been soft. But today, I got a stiffy!!!


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Changing topic (a little), when you first use a dazzleglass - do you find that the bristles on the applicator are stiff or soft n' brushy??? 
All of mine have been soft. But today, I got a stiffy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhhh yes this happened to me too! I got my first d/g Extra Amps and I used it for the first time and the brush was rock hard! I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now it's fine. Because it was my first I thought oh crap don't tell me this is how the brush is meant to be, that's totally crap!! Now I know it doesn't always happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:- Ali said stiffy teeheehee....


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Is anyone planning to get High Light Powder?  Probably boudoirblonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder how Pollinator e/s is like compare to Dear Cupcake e/s.
I refuse to ask for Buckwheat at the counter. Everytime I say that word, hubby thinks I am calling him something else.


----------



## tana2210 (May 26, 2009)

i was looking at the highlight powder but its very golden.... prolly to golden for me but the honeycomb pattern is so cute.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 26, 2009)

^^ My monodramatic l/g from Monogram was stiff too! I think it just happens sometimes hehe.


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

I was thinking about getting the high light powder, it just depends how it swatches. It might be too golden for me but it could be a good addition to the kit.


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

I reckon high light powder would be great for the summer. I can just see myself wearing summer dress with this powder all over my face and body


----------



## annegal (May 26, 2009)

thanks sambibabe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was restraining myself and only got three items CP'ed for SW but now am lemming for a bronzer since i don't have one atm anyway!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*Is anyone planning to get High Light Powder?  Probably boudoirblonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
I wonder how Pollinator e/s is like compare to Dear Cupcake e/s.
I refuse to ask for Buckwheat at the counter. Everytime I say that word, hubby thinks I am calling him something else._

 





 Im a bit worried it will come up way too yellow on me though!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_*boudoirblonde all I can say is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaark..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is no way I could afford all that product, it would be nice but no way possible.*

Nat you seemingly coming across all sensible with your list, hmmmmm I wonder if it will blow out when you see it all in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My list for the up and comers ins't too bad. I'm needing to get into the perm lines more and get stuff for my kit that is easily re stockable rather than LE so my list is mostly for my but some of the stiff will be used in the kit too (only powder stuff for hygiene)

*Colour Craft*
2 MES not sure which ones yet, maybe 3 if they're worth it
#226 brush x 2
Triple Fusion MSF
Cheek & Cheerful MB
Hand Finish MB_

 
Yes I have a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, Im picking up all my style warrior stuff in Singapore (yeahhh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
And I CAN NOT resist MSFs, its just impossible!


*BUUTT!!!
I had an interview at MAC today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It went really well, so *HOPEFULLY* I'll get called back for a demo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
And then I can get a HUGE discount - although it will probably be cancelled out because I'll buy so much more


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Goodluck on the outcome of your interview, Boudoirblonde!


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

How exciting boudoirblonde!!  Hope you get it.. Then you will be our resident MAC artist for da Aussie section, YO!!

Annegal, which 3 items did you get?  I tried to trim down my SW cp list, but I still got more than half the collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I might also go and check out Fierce & Fab l/g when it gets here.  I have way too many pink gloss and F&F doesn't look that exciting in swatches.


----------



## Repunzel (May 26, 2009)

hey every1,
i'm on a spending ban...so i'm trying to stay away from specktra lol.
but i will get the highlight powder from the honey collection.i'm a sucker for any cheek highlight.


----------



## spectrolite (May 26, 2009)

My wishlist: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Style Warriors:*
Brave New Bronze lipstick
Purple Rite lipstick
Bright Future e/s
Eversun BPB
On A Mission BPB
Violet Fire nail polish
Sun Rush Lustre Drops
*
Naked Honey:*
Queen Bee lipglass
Buckwheat e/s
Naked Honey Skin Salve
*
Colour Craft:*
Trimming Talk Lipstick
Eclectic Edge Lipglass
Sunny By Nature MSF
Cheeky Bronze MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Triple Fusion MSF
Fashion Patch MES
Assemblage MES
Natural Flare MES
Fab-Dabulous Blush
Style Demon Blush
Daft Pink Blush - OMG it probably wont work for my skin tone but it sounds like Daft Punk!! I need it.
*
Graphic Garden:*
Graphic Garden Palette

*Eurosticrats 2:*
Milan Mode lipstick
Rue De Rouge dazzleglass

AND the Mac Friends+Famil sale is mean to be coming up.. I'm gonna splurge on that sale thats for sure!


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

^^ What's a MAC friends and family sale? Can anyone go? Hopefully I'll have my pro card in a few weeks then I can really stock the kit out but his sale sounds good too.

Welcome back repunzel! Haven't seen you in here for a while.

Good luck BB with the MAC call back!! In a couple of years I might go for a job there as a casual when I've got more experience under my belt but not just yet, I'm still too green.

Can anyone tell me what the use of the lustre drops is? That bit of info seems to have escaped me and I can't be bothered scrolling through all the forums to find this out (yes I am being lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Edie (May 26, 2009)

My fingers and toes are crossed for you boudoirblonde.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ What's a MAC friends and family sale? Can anyone go? Hopefully I'll have my pro card in a few weeks then I can really stock the kit out but his sale sounds good too.

Welcome back repunzel! Haven't seen you in here for a while.

Good luck BB with the MAC call back!! In a couple of years I might go for a job there as a casual when I've got more experience under my belt but not just yet, I'm still too green.

Can anyone tell me what the use of the lustre drops is? That bit of info seems to have escaped me and I can't be bothered scrolling through all the forums to find this out (yes I am being lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
Thank you!

Ok lustre drops are basically "liquid bronzers". So you can apply them over foundation just where you'd like some bronze, OR you can mix them in with your foundation to give a bronzer glow all over.

I really want the pink one to mix with my foundation - Im thinking it might turn out like Hyperreal? (my long gone lost love foundation!) And I think they will be great for shoots - think the J'adore campaign


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

I wonder if they can make me as hot as Charlize Theron!! That'd be liquid GOLD!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Hey Natalia, wondered where you were!!  Come back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I stayed away from specktra, but still managed to haul heaps.

wow spectrolite, your list is as naughty as boudoirblonde's


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Temptalia has sneak preview images of Colour Craft & Naked Honey. 

I am adding Buzz l/g to my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, I am still undecided on that MES.. I hope it is just the pic, but the blue I mentioned yesterday looks very grey!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Temptalia has sneak preview images of Colour Craft & Naked Honey. 

I am adding Buzz l/g to my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, I am still undecided on that MES.. I hope it is just the pic, but the blue I mentioned yesterday looks very grey!_

 
Yes, but the black MAC packaging also looks a little grey, so I think its just the pictures!

Also, someone has said that an all black collection is confirmed for fall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the 'black tinted lipstick' on temptalia MUST be part of that collection I think!
I WILL be purchasing that ENTIRE collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even if I don't get the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Black collection?  Are we talking 'goth'??


----------



## CatsMeow (May 27, 2009)

I had a look at the Black Tinted l/s on Temptalia... and it's white. 
Is it supposed to go under a black or dark l/s as a primer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A 'Black Collection' sounds great; especially for eyeshadow bases and liners! Dunno about black lippies tho... I already resemble Marilyn Manson enough as it is.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Black collection?  Are we talking 'goth'?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I had a look at the Black Tinted l/s on Temptalia... and it's white. 
Is it supposed to go under a black or dark l/s as a primer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A 'Black Collection' sounds great; especially for eyeshadow bases and liners! Dunno about black lippies tho... I already resemble Marilyn Manson enough as it is._

 





Well, even though Im super pale, Im blonde and I NEVER LEAVE THE HOUSE WITHOUT BLUSH, so I don't think I'll be mistaken for a goth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, it will be AWESOME for shadows, pigments and liners.
Plus, if there were to be a BLACK dazzleglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or even lipglass) I think it would HOT over red lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Maybe Im going crazy, but I also think a look consisting of, neutral lids, super winged out eyeliner, PINK blush with black lipstick and something like silver or platnium pigment in the centre of the lips (as in, mostly black outline/outer edges) could look good for a shoot!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 27, 2009)

My former boss used to call me Morticia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you're onto something there, boudoirblonde. It would have to be a clean clear pink for the blush (like Pink Swoon maybe) to punch some colour into the look to balance out the black/silver. Could keep a black lip but make a silver dot in the middle of the lower lip?


----------



## rockin26 (May 27, 2009)

^^I'd white the whole face with white grease paint and paint the blush in round circles on the cheeks, about the size of 20c pieces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just my kooky brain there...


----------



## spectrolite (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ What's a MAC friends and family sale?_

 
The Mac F+F sale will be a USA only sale on the USA MAC website sometime in June. Last time I think they had 25% off everything. I got loads of brushes!


----------



## rockin26 (May 27, 2009)

^^ Are you CP'ing for that?


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 27, 2009)

urgh I really need a reliable CP lady!


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_The Mac F+F sale will be a USA only sale on the USA MAC website sometime in June. Last time I think they had 25% off everything. I got loads of brushes!



_

 
Yeah they had one earlier in the year as well and that's when I got all my DE stuff as well as brushes.  If you are not quick with brushes, they sell out really fast.


----------



## spectrolite (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Are you CP'ing for that?_

 
Yes ma'am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already started piling things into my basket on the American Mac site lol... Let me know if you want to do a joint order. We could split the Express/Trackable shipping >_<


----------



## rockin26 (May 27, 2009)

^^ Thanks Bibi! I might take you up on that, when would you need to know by?


----------



## spectrolite (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Thanks Bibi! I might take you up on that, when would you need to know by?_

 
Well the exact date of the sale has not been announced yet. I think people are estimating June 17th or 18th. As soon as I know the date I will be emailing my CP the day before or the day I find out the sale is on


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Yes ma'am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already started piling things into my basket on the American Mac site lol... Let me know if you want to do a joint order. We could split the Express/Trackable shipping >_<_

 
Me too! I have 17 stuff in my cart, which I need to trim down a bit


----------



## Paramnesia (May 27, 2009)

Arg I need more money lol, MAC is killing me lol. I'm really loving the Summer bags, i wanna see what the large one looks like. The black collection sounds really intriguing. 

Looks like i'm moving in june/july and studying again so i'll be living off of nothing again =( and I need to buy a car... and maybe get my license lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 27, 2009)

Can I join someone in their CP for F+F sale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brushes would be awesome, I really want one of the smaller 187s hehe


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Can I join someone in their CP for F+F sale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brushes would be awesome, I really want one of the smaller 187s hehe_

 
I want a CP too!
Although, I guess it would be better to do it with someone in your own town so you dont have to pay for shipping twice!

Im thinking of looking into a mail forwarding website (just for the sale), anyone had any experiences with those?


----------



## miss_bailey (May 28, 2009)

Is Friends and Family online only or will it be in US stores aswell?


----------



## stella89 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I want a CP too!
Although, I guess it would be better to do it with someone in your own town so you dont have to pay for shipping twice!

Im thinking of looking into a mail forwarding website (just for the sale), anyone had any experiences with those?_

 

I think I posted the same thing in this thread a while back, but i've had very good experiences with Shopaholiques. Fiona (the girl who runs it) is very reliable and does a lot of makeup/MAC-related orders. I definitely recommend her!


----------



## tana2210 (May 28, 2009)

hey girls, im pretty sure my cp for sw has fallen thru (bleh) how much are shadows in LE packaging in ausd? I think the l/s are $42 from memory... 2much uni 2 think straight lol. thanxz


----------



## spectrolite (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Can I join someone in their CP for F+F sale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Brushes would be awesome, I really want one of the smaller 187s hehe_

 
I'll keep ya posted if I do an order.


----------



## annegal (May 28, 2009)

I want a 187 as well!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 28, 2009)

Thought I'd let you guys know - I didnt get the job at MAC


----------



## sambibabe (May 28, 2009)

Aww..  Guess it is MAC's loss, boudoirblonde!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aww..  Guess it is MAC's loss, boudoirblonde!!_

 
Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But the candidate that was successful has worked for MAC for 10 years in the UK, so I guess I didnt really have much of a chance. But she said she had such a hard time deciding because she knew how much I wanted it, and really impressed her.
I was told that they would keep my details and would go straight to the next stage if another position becomes available though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So thats a good sign, I can't be too disappointed. I still love mac!


----------



## sambibabe (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But the candidate that was successful has worked for MAC for 10 years in the UK, so I guess I didnt really have much of a chance._

 
I agree. That's annoying! They should have just given her/him the job from the start!  I've met a couple of MUAs who just had no idea about stuff. You'd wonder how the heck they got the job in the first place.. You were just unlucky hun


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 28, 2009)

Aw BB sorry to hear! At least you know they liked you and were impressed with your skills, big ego boost hehe! Cross your fingers that someone leaves and another position opens up


----------



## CatsMeow (May 28, 2009)

Chin up, tiger. When another position comes up soon, they'll definitely think of you given how much you impressed them!


----------



## rockin26 (May 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear that BB!! Retail jobs have a pretty high turn over so a position will open up before you know it!


----------



## annegal (May 29, 2009)

I just saw this on MAC's Au website! 150AUD for 4 brushes, the full sized ones. The exact set on the US website is 125USD....

M·A·C Cosmetics | Perfect Style


----------



## darkorchid (May 29, 2009)

^^ convert the usd to aud and I think you'll find thats an ~ equivalent price


----------



## sambibabe (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_I just saw this on MAC's Au website! 150AUD for 4 brushes, the full sized ones. The exact set on the US website is 125USD....

M·A·C Cosmetics | Perfect Style_

 
Catch up annegal!  Robyn posted that up here last week


----------



## tana2210 (May 29, 2009)

so no one knows if the the pricesof LE packaged shadows is different?


----------



## annegal (May 29, 2009)

Yes it is an exact conversion, but single brushes here are way more expensive so I reckon that's a pretty good deal for Aus, no?

Actually, according to current conversion rates, the brush set is cheaper here in Aus! The irony! We finally have something cheaper


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 29, 2009)

That's funny indeed annegal.. It's a great set for newbies, I'd totally get it except I already have a 187 and 168 and I use the 166 instead of 163 so that sucks bigtime lol.


----------



## sambibabe (May 30, 2009)

Smoke & Diamonds will be released again later in the year! Woo hoo!!


----------



## rockin26 (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_so no one knows if the the pricesof LE packaged shadows is different?_

 
Dunno sweetie, but they'll use any excuse to get more out of us so they'll probably cost a little more


----------



## sambibabe (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_so no one knows if the the pricesof LE packaged shadows is different?_

 
 We haven't had e/s pot in special packaging since Ungaro (if you call that special packaging!). So it'd be interesting to find out what happens


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Smoke & Diamonds will be released again later in the year! Woo hoo!!_

 

Just looked at the post on T! The eyeshadows look *love* and they're re-releasing Rave pearlglide yayyyyy


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 31, 2009)

Ok, so Im trying to go through all the release dates and work out my money situation  ahahaha

Can someone confirm/correct me on these?
Style Warriors - 15th June
*Naked Honey????*
Euristocrats - 3rd August
Colour Craft - 3rd August

Anyone got anymore dates?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Just looked at the post on T! The eyeshadows look *love* and they're re-releasing Rave pearlglide yayyyyy_

 
 I love the green and Rated R green!  How come they are not re-releasing Wolf? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





boudoirblonde, probably July sometimes?


----------



## annegal (Jun 1, 2009)

Pearlglide eyeliners!! <3 <3 <3
New eyeshadows!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






WOOOOOHHOOOOOOO
The greens and blues look really good!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol, I got an email from MAC AU about the Perfect Style brush set and they switched around the brush descriptions for 222 and 263.. I was like "263 is used for eyeshadow blending? what?" haha.


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 1, 2009)

simplyenchantin, I was thinking the exact same! hehe pretty sure I wouldn't be using the 263 for blending. I would be all over that set if I didn't already have 2 of the brushes. Such a fantastic deal!


----------



## annegal (Jun 2, 2009)

And so the brush set has sold out.....Before I even got a chance to pay for it


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not surprised, they've been on there for well over a week but they only sent out an email about it yesterday so they would have been flooded after that.


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_And so the brush set has sold out.....Before I even got a chance to pay for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Arhhh!! I new I should have just put one on my credit card!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 2, 2009)

I was so tempted by the brush set, i really wanted another 187 and 222.

Wow am I looking forward to seeing more pics of the love that look collection.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

I just made an executive decision: I am skipping Color Craft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gosh it feels good!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I just made an executive decision: I am skipping Color Craft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gosh it feels good!_

 





OK PEOPLE WHO WANTS TO START OFF THE ODDS HERE? 100-1??






If you do it Nat I'll be mighty proud of ya


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





OK PEOPLE WHO WANTS TO START OFF THE ODDS HERE? 100-1??






If you do it Nat I'll be mighty proud of ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha.. I haven't skipped a collection since Chill, so I think I will have to dig a hole and stay down there until Colour Craft goes away.  Is there a parents lock function on swatch thread?


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

You might need a modified version of cyber nanny but instead of blocking porn it would need to block swatch pics


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ I know, I need one for both porns and swatches


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so proud of you, Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I reckon Colour Craft won't live up the hype anyway. Reviews have mentioned that the MSFs aren't as smooth as the BBR ones.

You might have to extend the net nanny-ing to the 'what is your latest haulage?' thread as well to avoid temptation. lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_You might have to extend the net nanny-ing to the 'what is your latest haulage?' thread as well to avoid temptation. lol._

 
I don't think that would solve my problem, because if I don't come here, I go and have a lookey at other blogs *strangling my own neck*. This explains my current Japanese foundation craze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I need to cut off my Internet connection. Money spending is so easy thanks to Internet shopping.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 3, 2009)

True!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I don't think that would solve my problem, because if I don't come here, I go and have a lookey at other blogs *strangling my own neck*. This explains my current Japanese foundation craze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I need to cut off my Internet connection. *Money spending is so easy thanks to Internet shopping.*_

 
That is so true!
Omg I used to have THE WORST internet shopping addiction, it almost feels like you aren't spending money


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ I know.. I need to have some kind of cyber cash, so I can physically count and pass the notes, rather than punching in some numbers and click 'submit'.  It is all fun until my statement arrives


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 3, 2009)

im still umming about colour craft blushes, im thinking of gettinga pink, i usually avoid them becuase of my redness but i think i need a pink blush, im nw20 do you girls think Hand-Finish - Light pink with deep gold veining or Daft Pink - Deep blue pink with light white gold veining would suit better? im not up with all the blue undertone theory lol. bu tippy look shocking on me if that gives any indication


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_im still umming about colour craft blushes, im thinking of gettinga pink, i usually avoid them becuase of my redness but i think i need a pink blush, im nw20 do you girls think Hand-Finish - Light pink with deep gold veining or Daft Pink - Deep blue pink with light white gold veining would suit better? im not up with all the blue undertone theory lol. bu tippy look shocking on me if that gives any indication_

 
Tippy was a blue-pink.
I think hand-finish is more what your after. Its described as a light pink, which I think would be better for someone with redness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also, tippy was quite bright, so maybe thats why you didnt like it?


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeh i thought id love tippy lol, then the MUA put both that one one side and fun and games on the other and tippy just amplified my redness really bad, i looked like id been in the sun a lil to long whereas coral type blushes seem to warm up my skintone


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

So I just realised that Colour Craft and Graphic Gardens are being released on the same day in the US?
Does this mean it will be both on the same day for us too?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ Nah, Color Craft & Euristocrats II are released on the same day here. Don't know about Graphic Gardens, but I doubt MAC would release three collections on the same day!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

I've updated my list girlies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



New additions are in purple





*Style Warriors*: 
Night Maneuvers e/s
Bright Future e/s
Brave New Bronze l/s I have a feeling this will be way too dark! But I will swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Purple Rite l/s
Fierce & Fabulous l/g
Eversun blush
On A Misson blush
Pink Rebel lustre drops
Sun Rush lustre drops

*Naked Honey*
Buckwheat e/s
Pollinator e/s
She's A Star l/g
Queen Bee l/g
Honey Light
Body Wash
Body Cream

*Euristocrats*
Saint Germain
Milan Mode
Razzledazzler
Patisserie
Internationalist d/g
Vie Vento d/g

*Colour Craft*
Smooth Merge MSF
Triple Fusion MSF
Cheeky Bronze MSF
Warm Blend MSF(or Sunny by Nature) depending on which swatches on me better!
Daft Pink Blush
Madly Creative l/s (only if I have enough B2M)
Made With Love l/s (only if I have enough B2M)
Colour Crafted l/s (only if I have enough B2M)
226 Brush
130 Brush (maybe? need to see it first!)
Oh and if the marbled lipglosses are $34 (and not $41 like sugarsweet!) then Im screwed!


NEW ADDITIONS
*Graphic Gardens* If this is the same day as Colour Craft I am SCREWED!
Graphic Garden palette
Fresh Cut palette (maybe?)

*Baby Blooms*
Studio Moisture Tint - Light (if it IS light enough, which I HIGHLY doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Suntint Lipblam - Lilt of Lily & Moist Plum

*Love That Look*
Smoke & Diamonds e/s (YAY! Hope it lives up to everyone's raves)
Fashion Groupie e/s (do I really need another purple? hmm, but I LOVE the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Style Snob e/s (again the name!)
Snow White e/s (IF the texture is AMAZING - which I highly doubt)
Strike a Pose e/s
Pearlglides: Fly by Blu, Rave and Black Russian (depending on how they swatch! very fussy with liners )


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

BB do you spend allot of weekends at home and your clothes are from 5 seasons ago? hehehehehe, how do you afford all that! I'm broke by the end of each pay cycle and I don't buy nearly as much as that


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_BB do you spend allot of weekends at home and your clothes are from 5 seasons ago? hehehehehe, how do you afford all that! I'm broke by the end of each pay cycle and I don't buy nearly as much as that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Well, I live at home and I share a car with my mum.
So no rent, no bills, all I have is my phone bill!

My clothes are mostly from a season or two ago because I've put on a lot of weight in the last 3 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I've lost 7kg and have 15kg to go, so once that comes off, I'll buy less make-up (or work more, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_




Well, I live at home and I share a car with my mum.
So no rent, no bills, all I have is my phone bill!

My clothes are mostly from a season or two ago because I've put on a lot of weight in the last 3 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I've lost 7kg and have 15kg to go, so once that comes off, I'll buy less make-up (or work more, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I live at home too but I have a car that I'm trying to pay off ASAP and I pay board so that explains it! Plus my shoe habit is as bad as my makeup one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for the 7kgs! You must be so proud of youself and it's mega exciting when you see the weight coming off. At least makeup doesn't add to your waistline, it just makes your purse more skinny.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Way to go BB!!  I need to lose 5kg.. I have been saying that for the last.. hmm.. for awhile lol


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I live at home too but I have a car that I'm trying to pay off ASAP and I pay board so that explains it! *Plus my shoe habit is as bad as my makeup one*





Yay for the 7kgs! You must be so proud of youself and it's mega exciting when you see the weight coming off. At least makeup doesn't add to your waistline, it just makes your purse more skinny._

 
Ohh I used to have a shoe habit! Shoes are fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I literally have so many pairs that have been worn once so I've really cut back. But, Ive been looking for some nice boots for winter, and nothing (in my price range!) is appealling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I just want to say Colour Craft is an exception  I have a BIG weakness for MSFs


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I live at home too but I have a car that I'm trying to pay off ASAP and I pay board so that explains it! Plus my shoe habit is as bad as my makeup one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Yay for the 7kgs! You must be so proud of youself *and it's mega exciting when you see the weight coming off. At least makeup doesn't add to your waistline, it just makes your purse more skinny._

 
I forgot this bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes I am SO happy, Im 1/3 of the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE buying make-up cuz its actually makes me feel good about myself, unlike shopping for JEANS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which makes me feel like I should just go home and hibernate for winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially the sales assistants that say, "oh the 12 doesn't fit? well its our largest size" (Im looking at you LIVE!)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 4, 2009)

I just moved home so in the next few months I will have heaps more money than I'm used to having which is exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably start helping my mum with bills n stuff tho. Luckily my car was never on finance, and coz I'm trying to lose lots of weight too I don't buy any clothes! Yay for money to spend on MAC


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha I know what you mean BB.. I *wish* I was size 12  I don't go shopping at all coz it's so depressing lol, I don't even bother walking into shops like that coz nothing fits! I will be skinny soon though.. like.. in a year or something lol!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm a size 12 and shopping for jeans sends me mad too! I tend to find too that the cheapie brands like at Central Lane etc fit me better than the more expensive 'higher quality' brands and hold up better over time. All my Lee and Golf Punk jeans have stretched and gone out of shape but my el cheapo ones have some elastine in them and still hug me quite well so I wear them all the time.

I hate when jeans stretch in the butt and sag and you look like your wearing a nappy!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'm a size 12 and shopping for jeans sends me mad too! I tend to find too that t*he cheapie brands like at Central Lane etc fit me better than the more expensive 'higher quality' brands and hold up better over time*. All my Lee and Golf Punk jeans have stretched and gone out of shape but my el cheapo ones have some elastine in them and still hug me quite well so I wear them all the time.

I hate when jeans stretch in the butt and sag and you look like your wearing a nappy!_

 
Urgh YES! I bought a pair of "7 for all mankind" jeans ($350!!) and they didnt even last the whole season! Holes EVERYWHERE, and they werent supposed to be "distressed". Worse money Ive ever spent


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'm a size 12 and shopping for jeans sends me mad too! I tend to find too that the cheapie brands like at Central Lane etc fit me better than the more expensive 'higher quality' brands and hold up better over time. All my Lee and Golf Punk jeans have stretched and gone out of shape but my el cheapo ones have some elastine in them and still hug me quite well so I wear them all the time.

I hate when jeans stretch in the butt and sag and you look like your wearing a nappy!_

 
Robyn, you look a lot smaller than 12. But then I said the same thing to Michelle and she thought I was blind.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

Awwww thanks Nat! I'm a weird 12, I'm a 10 up the top and a 12 on the bottom and sometimes even a 14 depending on the brand, especially Bardot for some reason?? Needless to say I don't wear any of their jeans!

Michelle isn't much bigger than me, she definately got bigger boobs than me though!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, some stores have crazy sizing huh?  I don't buy stuff from Country Road now, but when I was size 10 years ago, I had to buy size 6 dress there?  I thought Michelle was like size 12 and yeah, that's when she said I must be blind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha.. thanks for the boobs info.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL you guys!! I'm actually quite probably a size 16 now coz I've lost about 5-6kg (probably more in fat coz I've been doing weights so it doesn't show on the scales), anyway all my clothes fit differently now and my boobs are rapidly shrinking, the only jeans that still fit me are suffering the baggy ass syndrome Robyn mentioned haha! I feel *way* bigger than you though, Robyn. You look tiny to me, like size 10!

You're all crazy


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

So your sticking to it at the gym Mich? Good for you love! I hate the place, I last 3 months and never go back even thought I'd have a 9 month membership! If I'm working up a sweat there'd better be an orgasm at the end hehehehehe.

I wish I were a size 10! I think I would be if I didn't have these big wide hips grrrrrrr. 

Nat you'd be size 8 surely? You're bloody tiny too


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 4, 2009)

Yah gyming it up.. also eating pizza sometimes hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try to go 2-3 times a week and my figure is definitely changing but I'd really like to see the numbers go down on the scales!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Wish I had a baggy ass syndrome!  I love muffin top, but not on me. 
Haha, I am not tiny!  I lost 22kg last year, so anyone can do it really!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ you guys can all bugger off... I'm size 18.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

If anyone is interested in how Im losing mine;
-Im doing the SureSlim program (where they analyse your blood and design a program around that) btw, Im a vegetarian, and they are one of the only "programs" that have a specialised veggie option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woo
-I've started doing Aqua Aerobics (which is SO hard! but really works, and Im paying per class, so I dont have to worry about wasted money if I get sick of it)


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are too funny Jen!  *still remembering the melb meet that Jen threatened to squish me for some reason*


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

WooHoo BB! Sounds like a pretty smart way to go about it. I did weight watchers a few years ago and lost 14 kgs. I didn;'join or go to any meetings, I just got a points guide off ebay, found out how many points I could have each day and off I went.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jen you are not an 18!!

And again, blessed with the big boobies!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 4, 2009)

Jen, I was wearing size 18 KMART black work pants literally 3 months ago, and now they're nearly falling off me so I'm happy to say that I think I'm a 16, so don't feel bad!! Plus, you're really tall. I'm like a short fatty haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm doing Lite n Easy for food and calorie counting in my head and that sort of thing.. I eat naughty food sometimes but I try to work my butt off at the gym to make up for it. I'm great at guilting myself, if I don't go at least twice a week I feel like a big fat loser so I make sure I make time hehe.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are too funny Jen! *still remembering the melb meet that Jen threatened to squish me for some reason*_

 
you threatened to hit me or something and I said I would squish you! (probably more effective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Jen you are not an 18!!

And again, blessed with the big boobies!_

 
Oh, I am definately an 18... just with DD/E top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Jen, I was wearing size 18 KMART black work pants literally 3 months ago, and now they're nearly falling off me so I'm happy to say that I think I'm a 16, so don't feel bad!! Plus, you're really tall. I'm like a short fatty haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm doing Lite n Easy for food and calorie counting in my head and that sort of thing.. I eat naughty food sometimes but I try to work my butt off at the gym to make up for it. I'm great at guilting myself, if I don't go at least twice a week I feel like a big fat loser so I make sure I make time hehe._

 
Thanks hun... I have lost 30kgs previously (and put it all back on again) I just dont have the time to go to the gym etc (or even plan what to eat) becuase of my massively hectic schedules... hopefully it will calm down once we're in our own house!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's encouragement and weight loss stories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've told myself that if I lose 1kg or more this week, I'll buy myself the Cue skirt I've been eyeing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





In other news, Im handing in my notice at Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I shouldnt be as happy as I am, but I feel relived! Im going to focus a lot more on freelance make-up, whilst I work at a hangbag & luggage shop that pays 25% more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course, I will still visit the MAC counter almost as regularly


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_you threatened to hit me or something and I said I would squish you! (probably more effective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
 Did I? Can't be.. I am not that violent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_Thanks hun... I have lost 30kgs previously (and put it all back on again) I just dont have the time to go to the gym etc (or even plan what to eat) becuase of my massively hectic schedules... hopefully it will calm down once we're in our own house!_

 
 Yeah, I think it is hard to keep the weight off than actually trying to lose weight. And it is hardest to lose the last 5kg!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck to everyone on their weightloss journey! 

Jen I totally know what you mean, just keep thinking about it and it hopefully will happen when you do have more time! It's never too late to start, I've been waiting 22 years lol!

Much <3 to everyone.. I'm going to the gym shortly


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've just started a new thread over in the counterfeit forums if you have sec can you pop in an take a look and let me know your thoughts on there? I think I might have been sold a fake brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f257/2...please-141098/


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 4, 2009)

I bought some jeans a fortnight ago and I bought them to fit rather than to be tight - big mistake, coz they've now stretched! Poo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They were only cheapies tho, so not too bad.

Gymming and healthy eating all sounds good, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess it's everything in moderation right? I still like to pig out on hazelnut choccie when I can!! nom nom om om nom.

I lost my boobs when I lost all my weight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, price to pay!!  
I'm feeling stiff and sorry for myself atm - went to Body Attack last night and the trainer was freakin ruthless! We fogged up all the mirrors by the end of it!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I lost my boobs when I lost all my weight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, price to pay!! _

 
Even when I lost the 30kg last time I still ended up with DD cleavage... my mum was SO pissed off cos she's flat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She was picking up my bras (12DD) and going WTF is this??? this doesnt look right...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Gosh, what does double letter (DD) mean?  D on both boobs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've never seen anything go beyond 'B' on my bra label.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ hahaha DD is beyond D.... and I'm almost an E now


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ hahaha DD is beyond D.... and I'm almost an E now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Holy crap!
Never mind..  Once I win a lottery, I am planning to inject some of my butt to my boobs.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 5, 2009)

I think I might follow suit, Nat. I still have plenty of arse that could be put to better use. hahah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never been a DD! The biggest I got was a C. Dunno how that happened, because my mum has boobs. Hmmpf. Now I'm a B, B for Boohoo! lol. Oh well!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ Oh well.. If you this make you feel better - I have been an 'A' student all my life


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 5, 2009)

im a dd but i hate it, wish i could go back to my c i could get way nicer (and cheaper) bras but i had an implanon implant and they just grew


----------



## annegal (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a D and I hate it because I have a small waist but thanks to those D's I have to get bigger tops. BOO


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a D-DD, I'm pretty happy with them for the moment.... not looking forward to breastfeeding though and the aging process.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 6, 2009)

^^I'm a double D but I reckon I _should_ be a C max. My frame is wayyyyy to small for my boobs so I can look like a Barbie doll at times. I rather like being super curvalicious though >_< Go team curves woooo! Funny how this has turned into the boob thread.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 7, 2009)

Hahaha yeah =P

I'd rather be curvy too, though I'd personally like to lose weight, I've gained around 12kg since 2007 from my anti-depressants and would like to lose that weight. I'm only 5'3 so the extra weight is quite noticeable.


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 8, 2009)

Awww everyone's got big boobs apart from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *is jealous*

Now to steer the conversation away from boobs... lol. What upcoming collections are you all most excited about? For me it's definitely Love That Look! I'm in love with the Starflash finish shadows. I might have to try some of the Pearlglides as well.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Awww everyone's got big boobs apart from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *is jealous*

Now to steer the conversation away from boobs... lol. What upcoming collections are you all most excited about? For me it's definitely Love That Look! I'm in love with the Starflash finish shadows. I might have to try some of the Pearlglides as well._

 
COLOUR CRAFT! Omg, trying to exercise restraint, it is NOT working! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I think everyone is over it already, but Im excited for Style Warriors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im waiting til Singapore though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, ladies: 25% off MAC sale has been confirmed! (ONLINE ONLY, US & CANADA ONLY), June 16-18!

Details here: MAC Sumo sale!

And I think I've found a CP lady


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

Girls, how long til Style Warriors?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Girls, how long til Style Warriors?_

 
Next Monday - 15th, so one more week!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

yep, I'm still excited for Style Warriors, but I will probably pick those items up by CP in the F+F sale...

apart from that I'm super excited for the new Starflash e/s and the fall collections and new pigments!

I have a few of the Starflash e/s from last year's collection and love them, especially Smoke & Diamonds and Grand Entrance


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Next Monday - 15th, so one more week!_

 

Thanks hun!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Thanks hun!_

 
No probs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What are you planning on getting?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

I really want the Solar bits in Impassioned.. I saw Fafinettex3 wearing it on Youtube and it was so beautiful!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

I will definately be getting Impassioned.... if it looks _anything_ like Coco or Subtle then I am screwed... Tess from Myers said that she would put it aside for me as she knows how much I love pigments


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 8, 2009)

Would you believe I've never tried pigments.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's embarrassing to admit!

So this would be my first one.. it's got good reviews on MUA so I think it'll be lovely.

Can anyone recommend anything else I should be checking out in Style Warriors?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Would you believe I've never tried pigments.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's embarrassing to admit!_

 














I'm sorry... that just doesnt compute....
I can see I have a lot of enabling to do here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looooooooooove my pigments!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Can anyone recommend anything else I should be checking out in Style Warriors?_

 
I am checking out the following:
Bright Future e/s
On a Mission BPB
Fierce & Fabulous l/g
Purple Rite l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats basically what I got in my haul, Jen! Love all of it, especially purple rite l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 8, 2009)

I am probably the only one, but not really crazy about SW lipsticks.  Brave New Bronze is basically creamier version of Hug Me l/s and Purple Rite wasn't that special for me either. All these lipsticks are so bleh without gloss on top, imo.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 8, 2009)

I think everyone knows by now what Im getting  haahaha
But I am intrigued by the solar bits in Scatterays! will see how it swatches


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 8, 2009)

Of course they have to release SW on my monthly pay day! I'm so bad with monthly pays... I blow it all in one go and then have to live off crumbs and water for the rest of the month lol. Oh well at least I'll have pretty makeup!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol pink lilly.. I'm so glad I *don't* do that  I have a separate account for makeup funds!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^ Hmmm I might have to try that! I've been very bad with my spending lately.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey does anyone know of a release date for Love that Look in Australia?


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 8, 2009)

I've decided to only get Bright Future e/s from SW and that's it! I'm imposing a spending ban after the F & F sale and will maybe only get a couple of pieces here and there. I think I need to get some more paying clients before I buy anymore for my kit!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 8, 2009)

hey ladies! im a kiwi, ive just been lurking for a wee while in the aussie thread, so i thought id join in as we are cousins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Awww everyone's got big boobs apart from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *is jealous*

Now to steer the conversation away from boobs... lol. What upcoming collections are you all most excited about? For me it's definitely Love That Look! I'm in love with the Starflash finish shadows. I might have to try some of the Pearlglides as well._

 
starflash is great, but my list is only smoke and diamonds, and a colourful pearlglide. 
i cannot wait for fall quads (but wont be able to afford all three!), the colourcraft brushes and the holiday collection

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_COLOUR CRAFT! Omg, trying to exercise restraint, it is NOT working! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I think everyone is over it already, but Im excited for Style Warriors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im waiting til Singapore though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, ladies: 25% off MAC sale has been confirmed! (ONLINE ONLY, US & CANADA ONLY), June 16-18!

Details here: MAC Sumo sale!

And I think I've found a CP lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Awesome BB - i am waiting for my bank to bring out a debit plus card, so i can start getting CP's too.
it sucks that we dont get to see any of the sales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Girls, how long til Style Warriors?_

 
i cannot wait for SW - this friday i am going to the preview party, and they said they will let me presale before the release date on monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I think everyone knows by now what Im getting  haahaha
But I am intrigued by the solar bits in Scatterays! will see how it swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i brought scatterays last year, it is a pretty cheek highlight, and looks great on the lid with any brown in the crease for a pretty neutral look

good luck with your new job, i can understand you wanting to leave dior (i have occasionally worked for them)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Of course they have to release SW on my monthly pay day! I'm so bad with monthly pays... I blow it all in one go and then have to live off crumbs and water for the rest of the month lol. Oh well at least I'll have pretty makeup!_

 
my BF gets monthly pay too - it sucks big time!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I've decided to only get Bright Future e/s from SW and that's it! I'm imposing a spending ban after the F & F sale and will maybe only get a couple of pieces here and there. I think I need to get some more paying clients before I buy anymore for my kit!_

 
I hear you Robyn. I am imposing a spending ban on MAC collections. Never thought I'd say this, but I am sick of MAC collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been feeling this way since HK.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ Yeah I agree, the collections are coming so thick and fast and I have been spending way too much in the last 6 months. I think I'll pick up things I'm running out of and one or 2 items that I'd want for personal use that I don't have anything like it?

You be seeing less and less of me in the hauling thread


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Yeah I agree, the collections are coming so thick and fast and I have been spending way too much in the last 6 months. I think I'll pick up things I'm running out of and one or 2 items that I'd want for personal use that I don't have anything like it?

You be seeing less and less of me in the hauling thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am disappointed with a lot of things I bought from Sugar Sweet, Rose Romance and Style Warrior.  I also bought a lot of perm shadows lately, which I love them all.  So no more going crazy over MAC collections for me!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 9, 2009)

I was dissapointed with the shade sticks from SS but I love Aquavert & Lollipop Loving. RR didn't do a heck of allot for me but the piggies were great and Silverthorn is beautiful!! Et Tu Boquet, hhhhmmmmm grrrrrrrrr. SW is giving me nothing so only Bright Future as it's different to what I have.

I'm not going to go for the bronzers in SW either cos tomorrow I'm ordering Nars Laguna so I won't need another bronzer for a while.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ So no more going crazy over MAC collections for me!!_

 
Am I seeing things?!?! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I just say that SS officially SUCKED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only bought Cakeshop s/s and Lollipop Loving l/s from SS and I'm not thrilled with them either. I think I've used Cakeshop twice and LL is an ongoing battle for me - doesn't show up AT ALL. Damn, you JEN! (She was wearing it Saturday and I could tell - and it looked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

I have Soft Force, Bright Future and Night Manouvres e/s coming my way this week, hopefully they don't disappoint and I get use outta them. I'm the same Robyn, don't have anything like these e/s so hopefully they come in handy.

I'm holding out for Smoke & Diamonds e/s for Love that Look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Until then, I won't be getting anything from upcoming collections... might B2M a Euristocrats II lippie, but other than that - I think it will just be perm stuff for my kit.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it's better for us to stick to the perm stuff for our kits CM. Then if we run out of something we can at least re stock it.

I'm holding my spending ban until I have a few more paying clients then I will get more for this kit. For now I think I have enough to keep me going.


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 9, 2009)

Argghhhh! The Colour Craft pic on the front page is making me want the whole collection!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Can I just say that SS officially SUCKED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only bought Cakeshop s/s and Lollipop Loving l/s from SS and I'm not thrilled with them either. I think I've used Cakeshop twice and LL is an ongoing battle for me - doesn't show up AT ALL. Damn, you JEN! (She was wearing it Saturday and I could tell - and it looked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)._

 
I really liked SS... and I LOVE cakeshop s/s!!  I've been using that a lot lately...  If you dont want it Ali I'm sure we can come to some arrangement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I'm holding out for Smoke & Diamonds e/s for Love that Look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Until then, I won't be getting anything from upcoming collections... might B2M a Euristocrats II lippie, but other than that - I think it will just be perm stuff for my kit._

 
Ali if you want to check out smoke & diamonds in the meantime just let me know and I will drop it off for you to have a play with.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Am I seeing things?!?! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_ 
Can I just say that SS officially SUCKED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only bought Cakeshop s/s and Lollipop Loving l/s from SS and I'm not thrilled with them either. I think I've used Cakeshop twice and LL is an ongoing battle for me - doesn't show up AT ALL. Damn, you JEN! (She was wearing it Saturday and I could tell - and it looked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

I have Soft Force, Bright Future and Night Manouvres e/s coming my way this week, hopefully they don't disappoint and I get use outta them. I'm the same Robyn, don't have anything like these e/s so hopefully they come in handy.

I'm holding out for Smoke & Diamonds e/s for Love that Look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Until then, I won't be getting anything from upcoming collections... might B2M a Euristocrats II lippie, but other than that - I think it will just be perm stuff for my kit._

 
I grew to like Cakeshop, but yeah, I could live without LL, Sweet Thing and St Germain. And Tasty! Grrr.. 

Soft Force is just like Nylon, at least Bright Future is yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Night Manouvres is really chalky, it is not worth keeping (so I heard).  I am even going to sell Purple Rite l/s, which doesn't do a THING for me.  Lucky I didn't get Fab & Fierce, which looks just like my other purple/fuschia gloss.   How about Rose Romance?  Gosh, I don't feel no loving romance towards that collection!  The only thing I really love from that collection is Silverthorn e/s and that's it.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I hear you Robyn. I am imposing a spending ban on MAC collections. Never thought I'd say this, but *I am sick of MAC collections*





  I have been feeling this way since HK._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ *Yeah I agree*, the collections are coming so thick and fast and I have been spending way too much in the last 6 months. I think I'll pick up things I'm running out of and one or 2 items that I'd want for personal use that I don't have anything like it?

You be seeing *less and less of me in the hauling thread*



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Am I seeing things?!?! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...I'm holding out for Smoke & Diamonds e/s for Love that Look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Until then, I won't be getting anything from upcoming collections*... might B2M a Euristocrats II lippie, but other than that - I think it will just be perm stuff for my kit._

 
LADIES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks like have inherited ALL of your lemmings and I'll be posting in the haulage thread all by myself


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Awesome BB - i am waiting for my bank to bring out a debit plus card, so i can start getting CP's too.
it sucks that we dont get to see any of the sales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i brought scatterays last year, it is a pretty cheek highlight, and looks great on the lid with any brown in the crease for a pretty neutral look

good luck with your new job, i can understand you wanting to leave dior (i have occasionally worked for them)_

 
Yes, YAY for the CPs! Although, I wont be buying entirely thru CPs, I love my DJs girls way too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes Dior - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha
Learned how to open at my new place today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 went very well!
Pay is so much better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more mac!
If anyone is curious, its a handbag & luggage shop - so still retail


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_LADIES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks like have inherited ALL of your lemmings and I'll be posting in the haulage thread all by myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Oh boudoirblonde, I'll be still buying stuff!  Just not crazy over collections like I used to.  I am still getting 3 items from Naked Honey, 7 lippy stuff from Euristocrats (4 B2M and 3 actual buy) and a Graphic Garden palette.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are australians predicted release dates!! 

Style Warriors ~ 15th June (my birthday ~ hopefully theres lots of MAC to be had!!)
Naked Honey ~ 13th July
Colour Craft ~ 3rd August
Love That Look ~ 3rd August
Euristocrats ~ 3rd August (yay! Looks like we're going to get this one!!!!)
Baby Bloom ~ 17th August
Graphic Garden ~ 17th August

check out my blog too...


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Here are australians predicted release dates!! 

Style Warriors ~ 15th June (my birthday ~ hopefully theres lots of MAC to be had!!)
Naked Honey ~ 13th July
Colour Craft ~ 3rd August
*Love That Look ~ 3rd August*
Euristocrats ~ 3rd August (yay! Looks like we're going to get this one!!!!)
Baby Bloom ~ 17th August
Graphic Garden ~ 17th August

check out my blog too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!
But Love That Look seems a little early don't ya think? I thought it was August for the US? (someone correct me if Im wrong!)


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmmm... I'll dig it out and if I still think I won't use it - you can have it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey Jen - please use smoke & diamonds on a FOTD so I can see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I really liked SS... and I LOVE cakeshop s/s!! I've been using that a lot lately... If you dont want it Ali I'm sure we can come to some arrangement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ali if you want to check out smoke & diamonds in the meantime just let me know and I will drop it off for you to have a play with._


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2009)

My MUA said there will be VIP event for Graphic Gardens collection.  If you are interested in attending, I would go and express interest next month!


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 9, 2009)

yeh i thought love that look was august in the us... but you never know didnt we get grand duo's early?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hmmm... I'll dig it out and if I still think I won't use it - you can have it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Jen - please use smoke & diamonds on a FOTD so I can see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
One FOTD with smoke & diamonds coming up....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm I haven't been overly disappointed with the last few collections.. I loved Perfect Topping MSF and the s/s in sugarsweet! I also <3 Et tu bouquet e/s, though the BP was kind of a dud haha... as for SW, everything is okay so far! You suck, Nat! Purple Rite l/s is AWESOME <3


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hmm I haven't been overly disappointed with the last few collections.. I loved Perfect Topping MSF and the s/s in sugarsweet! I also <3 Et tu bouquet e/s, though the BP was kind of a dud haha... as for SW, everything is okay so far! You suck, Nat! Purple Rite l/s is AWESOME <3_

 





 <---except the smiley is waving a wrong finger!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hmm I haven't been overly disappointed with the last few collections.. I loved Perfect Topping MSF and the s/s in sugarsweet! I also <3 Et tu bouquet e/s, though the BP was kind of a dud haha... as for SW, everything is okay so far! You suck, Nat! Purple Rite l/s is AWESOME <3_

 
I agree Michelle!  I have been quite happy with the past few collections too... love the sugarsweet MSF's and shadesticks, and not to forget Silverthorn from RR! I also got Summer Rose BP which was ok, I'm sure I will use this more in Spring though.

I havent seen Style Warriors yet, but I'm sure I will love Bright Future and Impassioned...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2009)

^^  Yeah, it is just me. Because I only like a couple of stuff, it doesn't make me like the whole collection.  I will have to like the half the collection at least!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Thanks!
But Love That Look seems a little early don't ya think? I thought it was August for the US? (someone correct me if Im wrong!)_

 
I got that straight from MAC...


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_I got that straight from MAC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




It would be AWESOME if we got it early!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 9, 2009)

i feel like some of you ladies - so many freaking collections! but i am going to a style warriors release party on friday night, and i have a few things that i like. but i will definitely be skipping some future collections, such as graphic garden. 

i have found that i loose interest in MAC (i am at a plateau), then they blow me out of the water with a product. but sometimes it just feels like there is a new collection every time i am at MAC


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 10, 2009)

I still plan to get items here and there from the up and coming collections especially colour craft but I'm not going gaga over them as much as I have been.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 13, 2009)

I've only done five for project ten pan.
I'm still gonna get style warriors but ill try to keep myself to no more than five products. That way its like one thing for everything I've used. Sounds goood to me.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 15, 2009)

I personally think there has been too many collections, none have really interested me. I didn't mind HK but only got one item from it. Maybe I'm a little desensitized, I normally just buy perm line stuff.

Though I'm interested in the Love that look collection.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 16, 2009)

They are FINALLY adding the Style Warrior items to the AU website (not under collections yet)


----------



## dearcupcake (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry if its been asked before but when will they be releasing the SW bags in aust?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dearcupcake* 

 
_sorry if its been asked before but when will they be releasing the SW bags in aust?_

 
Sorry hun, I dont think they are releasing them in AU


----------



## dearcupcake (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Sorry hun, I dont think they are releasing them in AU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nooooo i had a feeling that was the case...back to finding cp for me....(any suggestions anyone?)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ Kokometro is CPing for me, and she's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I just saw the nordstrom exclusive Graphic Gardens collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I don't think my shopping ban is going to last long!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Must stay strong


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 18, 2009)

Have you seen this post on the blog: MAC | Fall Intel: An Even Bigger Scoop....Take a Bite. | Specktra.Net

I am literally SCREWED! Haha, I will have to take on a THIRD job.
Honestly, it looks like I will purchase the ENTIRE Style Black collection! And the DSquared will be around 90% too.
My wallet is having a seizure!

Im going to have to stop eating or something


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Thank god, I am not crazy about the upcoming collections. Maybe I will get a couple of creamy dazzleglasses and starflash repromotes, but that's about it. 

So I checked Style Warrior on MAC. au site and of course the eyeshadows are $5 more!  Does anyone remember how much were the Red She Said BPBs?  Weren't they $40 - $42?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 18, 2009)

Graphic gardens collection is just not catching my eye.. I think palettes are awesome but when there are shadows in there that I already have it's annoying! The brush sets are cute, as usual, but red was my calling and I got them in that colour so I don't need anymore ever again! My wallet is pretty happy for the moment heheh.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 18, 2009)

They sound pretty interesting, the only one I can see myself def getting is the black lippie for my kit. The magenta pigment could be good too.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 18, 2009)

sambibabe;1679835So I checked Style Warrior on MAC. au site and of course the eyeshadows are $5 more! Does anyone remember how much were the Red She Said BPBs? Weren't they $40 - $42?[/quote said:
			
		

> I'm 98% sure that I paid $40 for Stark Naked.  Not friggin impressed!!! Maybe it's just due to the special packaging


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Tell me about it! SW BPBs are $45!  Were HK BPBs $45 too?  I didn't buy any of BPBs here, so have no idea.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 19, 2009)

the prices for SW went up over here too. they e/s went up $2, and the BPB went up $5 from hello kitty! GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!
the n/p also went up $2, which now makes it more expensive than OPI. 

i hate price increases when they are already expensive.


----------



## nadiya (Jun 22, 2009)

MAC must think we're made out of money! I guess it gives me an excuse to skin SW anyway.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 22, 2009)

Euristocrats II is up on MAC.com if anyone is interested placing a CP.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ you know what, I think I'm going to mainly pass Euristocrats...  I have heaps of lipstuff and the new d/g have been pissing me off with the bubble, so we will see.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ you know what, I think I'm going to mainly pass Euristocrats... I have heaps of lipstuff and the new d/g have been pissing me off with the bubble, so we will see._

 
MrsMay with 'that' bubble = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll pass Euristocrats II as well, I think I need to focus more on the perm lippies, it's not like there isn't enough of them!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Until MAC releases new paintpots or pigments, I'll be free from MAC addiction! Yay..  Well except I am getting a few Starflash shadows, Volcanic Ash stuff and creamsheen dazzleglasses, which are hardly considered as 'addiction'


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2009)

When was the last time they brought out new paint pots?

Again I should be focusing on the perm ones first seeing as I only have one! Mmmmm Delft.....


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_When was the last time they brought out new paint pots?

Again I should be focusing on the perm ones first seeing as I only have one! Mmmmm Delft....._

 
I believe the last time they brought out paint pots was with Fafi.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 24, 2009)

OMG there are so many collections coming up. I'm going to try my best to pass on most because I *need* to save up for Style Black!!

*Colour Craft* - Getting heaps from this one!
*Graphic Garden* - Skipping
*Baby Blooms* - Skipping
*Makeup Art Cosmetics* - Getting lots!
*Jin Soon Choi for MAC* - Not sure that I can resist nail polish
*Love That Look* - Getting a few shadows + pearl glides
*Mach in HD* - Skipping
*Pro Colour Expansion* - Skipping 
*Zoom Fast Black Lash *- Skipping*
Dazzlecream *- Will get several!*
Style Black - *It will all be MINE *cackles with glee**
DSquared -* Greasepaints and Feline = in the bag.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_OMG there are so many collections coming up. I'm going to try my best to pass on most because I *need* to save up for Style Black!!

*Colour Craft* - Getting heaps from this one!
*Graphic Garden* - Skipping
*Baby Blooms* - Skipping
*Makeup Art Cosmetics* - Getting lots!
*Jin Soon Choi for MAC* - Not sure that I can resist nail polish
*Love That Look* - Getting a few shadows + pearl glides
*Mach in HD* - Skipping
*Pro Colour Expansion* - Skipping 
*Zoom Fast Black Lash *- Skipping
*Dazzlecream *- Will get several!
*Zoom Fast Black Lash - *Skipping
*Style Black - *It will all be MINE *cackles with glee*
*DSquared -* Greasepaints and Feline = in the bag. _

 
Bibi, you are skipping way too many collections, considering you are the biggest MAC supporter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here is mine:
*Colour Craft* - Skipping
*Graphic Garden* - Skipping
*Baby Blooms* - Skipping
*Makeup Art Cosmetics* - Skipping
*Jin Soon Choi for MAC* - Getting some, depends on the swatches
*Love That Look* - 3-4 shadows
*Mach in HD* - Skipping
*Pro Colour Expansion* - Skipping 
*Zoom Fast Black Lash *- Skipping*
Dazzlecream *- I am getting a few!!*
Zoom Fast Black Lash - *Skipping*
Style Black - *Volcanic Ash Exfoliator, Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
*DSquared -* Skipping


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 24, 2009)

here is my list:
Colour Craft: skipping I think
Graphic Garden: skipping
Baby Blooms: skipping
Makeup Art Cosmetics: 2 quads, 2 e/s, 2 pigments, maybe technakohls
Jin Soon Choi for MAC: skipping
Love That Look: will probably end up with some, but the swatches didnt make me drool
MAC in HD: maybe 2 l/s via B2M
Pro Colour Expansion: skipping
Zoom Fast Lash: skipping
Dazzlecream: skipping probably
Style Black: all 4 MES, 2 glimmerglass, Exfoliator, Mask, greasepaint stick
DSquared: 165 brush (maybe), greasepaint sticks

also not on people's list above:
Fall Trend 09: grey quad, 2 l/s (B2M)
Flirt with Fall: the LE lashes


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bibi, you are skipping way too many collections, considering you are the biggest MAC supporter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here is mine:
*Colour Craft* - Skipping
*Graphic Garden* - Skipping
*Baby Blooms* - Skipping
*Makeup Art Cosmetics* - Skipping
*Jin Soon Choi for MAC* - Getting some, depends on the swatches
*Love That Look* - 3-4 shadows
*Mach in HD* - Skipping
*Pro Colour Expansion* - Skipping 
*Zoom Fast Black Lash *- Skipping*
Dazzlecream *- I am getting a few!!*
Zoom Fast Black Lash - *Skipping*
Style Black - *Volcanic Ash Exfoliator, Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask
*DSquared -* Skipping_

 

Well most of the ones I'm skipping don't really seem that interesting. I've got heaps of MAC empties saved up so if I get desperate I can appease my junkie nature with some sweet, sweet lipstick crack. And I'm trying to save for a few things too so the extra money would be good. AND no one said anything about skipping on makeup from *other* brands.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and once I get that $90million none of this skipping business will even be an issue.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ get in line Bibi!!  I am winning that 90 mil!!

I have to skip most of the collections due to the damage that's going to be done at IMATS!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ get in line Bibi!!  I am winning that 90 mil!!

I have to skip most of the collections due to the damage that's going to be done at IMATS!_

 
^^No, no, no... didn't you get the memo Jenny? It said that _I_ was going to win okay? Sorry but you just can't have everything Mrs.Imats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







..ps../so jealous/


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^No, no, no... didn't you get the memo Jenny? It said that I was going to win okay? Sorry but you just can't have everything Mrs.Imats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








..ps../so jealous/_

 
lol.

My MA Tess (who is friends with one of the guys) at work has obviously mentioned me going to IMATS to him cos he was saying to me today "so I've heard you're going to Sydney in September"...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

People, that $90 mil is mine. I will just have to go and buy the ticket first.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 24, 2009)

OH MY Dsquared! A whole Gray quad! I want to skip alot of the upcoming collections to save for IMATS but leaving for london in seven days and NY three weeks after that. Pro store much?


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 24, 2009)

I meant Fall Trend with the all grey quad but still looking forward to dsquared and Style Black.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_People, that $90 mil is mine. I will just have to go and buy the ticket first._

 
^Ohhh Nat, sorry but I actually pre-ordered the first ticket. Too bad..


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmmm.... my list is relatively boring because I'll be spending up at MUFE. Mostly Style Black for my kit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Colour Craft: skipping 
Graphic Garden: skipping
Baby Blooms: skipping
Makeup Art Cosmetics: skipping
Jin Soon Choi for MAC: skipping
Love That Look: *Smoke & Diamonds e/s*
MAC in HD: skipping
Pro Colour Expansion: skipping
Zoom Fast Lash: skipping
Dazzlecream: *Hmm... I might pick up one for myself (not for pro kit)*
Style Black: *all 4 MES, Midnight Media (matte) l/s, CCB Black & Black Greasepaint Stick
*Flirt with Fall: *#47 LE lash*


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jul 1, 2009)

I got a sneak peek of Colour Craft in Singapore... they sold out of Triple Fusion and Smooth Merge on the first day!! SO SAD, they didnt have any of the blushes out either.
They are a lot more flakey/glittery than the BBR ones, which is a bit sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll still get triple fusion though
All the others came out so orange on me! very sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lipglasses are HOT! I got Crazy Haute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll get Electric Edge too


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 3, 2009)

Karlasugar has CC swatches up!
MB and lipsticks: The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MAC Colour Craft, part 2
MSFs: The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MAC Colour Craft, part 1

I like Assemblage, Oddbits and Eclectic Edge! Didn't think the glosses would be that pigmented!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 4, 2009)

^^Wow those glosses really are pigmented!


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi guys, are we getting the graphic garden collection here in Aust stores? I wasnt sure if it was a Normstorm (sp) exclusive


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Here are australians predicted release dates!! 

Style Warriors ~ 15th June (my birthday ~ hopefully theres lots of MAC to be had!!)
Naked Honey ~ 13th July
Colour Craft ~ 3rd August
Love That Look ~ 3rd August
Euristocrats ~ 3rd August (yay! Looks like we're going to get this one!!!!)
Baby Bloom ~ 17th August
Graphic Garden ~ 17th August

check out my blog too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here you go Daisy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think there were some Nordstroms exclusives but I know we're getting the pallets and lippies/glosses. I don't think were getting the look boxes and dunno about the lip bags though


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 4, 2009)

^^ I agree. We are getting Graphic Gardens and I was also told that there'd be VIP night for that.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 4, 2009)

I like the VIP nights but I only plan to get the Graphic Gardens eye pallete so I don't know if it's worth going for one thing?


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 4, 2009)

Yay, I was after the eye palette!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I like the VIP nights but I only plan to get the Graphic Gardens eye pallete so I don't know if it's worth going for one thing?_

 
Yeah.. I am not going, because I know my MUAs would expect me to buy stuff and I don't want any!  Robyn, guess you need all your money saved up for IMATS too?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 4, 2009)

Hmm how much to save for IMATS? What brands are gonna be there


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm going over my finances this week and I reackon if I can't pool at least $500 spending then it might not be worth my going?

Dunno, but I'll know by the end of the week if I'll be going up there.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 10, 2009)

Did anyone notice Naked Honey is up on Aus website? $65 for High-Light powder?


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Did anyone notice Naked Honey is up on Aus website? $65 for High-Light powder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
^^I bite my thumb at Mac's Australian prices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ridiculous.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ I know!  I haven't been to my local MAC store for ages!  Even my MUA asked me to hook her up with CP


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 11, 2009)

WTH!! That's seriously retarded.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I know!  I haven't been to my local MAC store for ages!  Even my MUA asked me to hook her up with CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
^^I know what you mean. I only go if I need to replace something I've used up like a brow pencil, or if there is something that I HAVE to try in person like foundation or concealer or if its one of those rare occasions where something is released here before the States like Sonic Chic, Metal X and Beauty Powder Blushes >_< Ahh I love when that happens!


----------



## indybrat (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Did anyone notice Naked Honey is up on Aus website? $65 for High-Light powder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yeah, ouch.  The Naked Honey collection sounds nice, but I've heard it doesn't really have much of a honey smell to it.  I was going to wait until it got released here and go to the store so I could try it in person. Now that I've seen the prices I don't think I'll bother.  There is nothing there that I desperately want to see or try.  I'm saving my money for Style Black... I think I want one of just about everything.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 12, 2009)

I saw Naked Honey display today and it didn't look exciting. Color Craft will be released earlier though. It is now coming out on 27th. I was going to pass most of future collections, but today my MUA showed me the colours for Make up arts collections and they looked purdy. Two new pigments (bright pink and purple) and two new reflects glitter shades!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2009)

Yay for CC being early! What about Euristocrats?? I want to B2M some lippies!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ Not sure. Forgot to check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Probably still August 3rd.. if not, maybe it will be released on the same date as CC!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I saw Naked Honey display today and it didn't look exciting. Color Craft will be released earlier though. It is now coming out on 27th. I was going to pass most of future collections, but today my MUA showed me the colours for Make up arts collections and they looked purdy. Two new pigments (bright pink and purple) and two new reflects glitter shades!_

 
OMG those pigments will be MINE. They look amazing >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ Yeah, I didn't get to see the pink, but the promo pic looked amazing (the model had pink glitter all over her lid). The purple pigment was deep plummy purple with blue undertone and that looked really yummy!  I saw all bright coloured pencil liners too, but they looked just like UD 24/7


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 12, 2009)

the bright coloured liners are the new technakohls....

I will probably be picking up both the new pigments


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2009)

*shuts her ears* I am the biggest sucker for colourful eyeliners


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not listening to any of this talk


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 12, 2009)

^^ Mich, if my memory is correct, I think I saw yellow and TEAL liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was too busy looking at the pigments, I vaguely remember the liner colours. I want to steal her book.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2009)

Steal it for me tooo


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ I will distract her, while you steal her book. She has coloured in all the descriptions with actual products. Man, I would love to join their training and play with stuff and learn about collections.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 13, 2009)

Arg when I have money to spend none of the collections appeal to me but now that I'm moving and going to be poor as they release awesome new stuff like coloured liners lol.... I'm gunna want all of them.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe you were thinking of the turquoise one...

here's what's coming up:

Technakohl Liners:
Full of Fuchsia - Deep blue magenta
Artistic License - Bright turquoise blue
Obviously Orange - mid-tone coral
Colour Matters - Bright Lime
Graphblack - rich graphic black

I've copied this straight from the collections colour story here on Specktra


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 14, 2009)

so I am planning to get graphic garden palette and the baby blooms lip bag...anyone have a rough idea/guess how much they would be?


----------



## nadiya (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisyxoxo* 

 
_so I am planning to get graphic garden palette and the baby blooms lip bag...anyone have a rough idea/guess how much they would be?_

 
Judging from recent price increases, I'd say about $500.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiya* 

 
_Judging from recent price increases, I'd say about $500._

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisyxoxo* 
_so I am planning to get graphic garden palette and the baby blooms lip bag...anyone have a rough idea/guess how much they would be?_

 
 If they stayed at the old pricing, then they would be $80 something?


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiya* 

 
_Judging from recent price increases, I'd say about $500._

 
lol! I thought it would be around the $80 mark hmmm better start saving


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn.. Thought I would skip most of future MAC collections, until I checked out em's blog:
too much blush: MAC style black mineralize eyeshadows - swatches
Damn! BH!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 18, 2009)

They look so good foiled!!


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 18, 2009)

I already looked, couldn't find anything, so sorry ladies if this has been answered, but does anyone know the exact release date for Graphic Gardens and Look in a Box, or if we're even getting them both? And the release date for colour crafted pleassse =) Chapel st says the 20th of aug, someone else said the 10th (regading colour crafted). Much appreciated


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 18, 2009)

^^Graphic Garden will be out on 17th August and Colour Craft will be out on 27th July.  Simplyenchantin said Chapel street will have a problem getting CC shipment though, so I would ring and confirm the date with the store. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_They look so good foiled!!_

 
I know!!  I love all pigments and MESs foiled actually


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know!! I love all pigments and MESs foiled actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mmm... copper sparkle foiled...


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 19, 2009)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrk!!!!I want them all!!!


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea when we might get D-squared?
I know it's not even released until October in the US but i'm so excited to pick up the #165 brush!


----------



## nadiya (Jul 19, 2009)

Is Love that Look being forwarded to the 27th of July too does anyone know?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 19, 2009)

^^ I think it is coming out in August. And Style Black coming out in October.


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkFluffyDice* 

 
_I already looked, couldn't find anything, so sorry ladies if this has been answered, but does anyone know the exact release date for Graphic Gardens and Look in a Box, or if we're even getting them both? And the release date for colour crafted pleassse =) Chapel st says the 20th of aug, someone else said the 10th (regading colour crafted). Much appreciated_

 
^ my local mac counter is having a preview night for graphic garden on the 20th of Aug so its def coming!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

I love my Ben Nye palettes and obviously so does MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Colour Craft Collection - Backstage at the Photoshoot


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 21, 2009)

How much are the Ben Nye palettes usually?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't remember how much I bought it for.  Probably $79?  It has a lot of shadows though.. I bought it (and a Mehron palette at the same time) from here, but she must be out of stock atm.
eBay Australia Shop - Cosmetic Obsession: Lip Gloss, Loew Cornell Brushes, Mascara

By the way, our myystiqueen was staying at one of Jakarta hotels, when the bombing happened. Lucky she is okay!  Dea, it'd be great to see you posting here soon, when you get back.


----------



## Bif (Jul 21, 2009)

I was talking to my MAs and they said that Colour Craft was coming out on the 27th of July (at least in Brisbane, Chermside). And that Graphic Garden is the 17th of August (as someone posted above).

I'm really looking forward to the VIP night as my MA said that last time they had one (Hello Kitty), they actually sold out of stuff that night! I don't want to miss out on my eye pallets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus I think it will be a blast, a fun night and you could be a crazy with your makeup as you wanted really.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I can't remember how much I bought it for. Probably $79? It has a lot of shadows though.. I bought it (and a Mehron palette at the same time) from here, but she must be out of stock atm.
eBay Australia Shop - Cosmetic Obsession: Lip Gloss, Loew Cornell Brushes, Mascara

By the way, our myystiqueen was staying at one of Jakarta hotels, when the bombing happened. Lucky she is okay! Dea, it'd be great to see you posting here soon, when you get back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't even know she was over there! How scary but I'm glad she's ok. Hope we hear from you soon Dea!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh I agree that's scary, I hope she's ok


----------



## myystiqueen (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I can't remember how much I bought it for.  Probably $79?  It has a lot of shadows though.. I bought it (and a Mehron palette at the same time) from here, but she must be out of stock atm.
eBay Australia Shop - Cosmetic Obsession: Lip Gloss, Loew Cornell Brushes, Mascara

By the way, our myystiqueen was staying at one of Jakarta hotels, when the bombing happened. Lucky she is okay!  Dea, it'd be great to see you posting here soon, when you get back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aaaahh nat..... thank you for the "warm welcome" hehe....
okay now i'm officially BACK (both in melbourne and specktra LOL)

so nice to see everyone's still around.... robyn, michelle, chloe and JEN....


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 23, 2009)

How are you Dea?? Long time no speak!!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jul 23, 2009)

hey... i'm fine... so far so good... haven't been able to go out of myy apartment since yesterday though.... not feeling so well... and yes, i'm stuck in front of myy laptop, trying to figure out what i should get from "love that look" - NOT GOOD!!

how bout you yourself?? and hows your "business" going??


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm avoiding the colour collections as much as possible but I don't think I can resist Smoke & Diamonds or Strike a Pose e/s (and possibly Fly by Blu pencil) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've resigned myself that I cannot resist the MES from Style Black and will be getting all 4. I'm justifying it that they are all trully unique and I haven't seen anything like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm good nothing as exciting as travel overseas like you though, the business is getting there very slowly, more of a side thing at the moment. 

So where were you travelling?


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_aaaahh nat..... thank you for the "warm welcome" hehe....
okay now i'm officially BACK (both in melbourne and specktra LOL)

so nice to see everyone's still around.... robyn, michelle, chloe and JEN...._

 
welcome back babe!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I've resigned myself that I cannot resist the MES from Style Black and will be getting all 4. I'm justifying it that they are all trully unique and I haven't seen anything like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 I am sorry Robyn, but em has Style Black glosse swatches too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



too much blush: MAC style black glimmerglass swatches

Good to see you again Dea!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am sorry Robyn, but em has Style Black glosse swatches too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



too much blush: MAC style black glimmerglass swatches_

 
Thank you for that bit of info you cheeky minx! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm not a big fan of dark lips on myself and very rarely wear anything dark. So while they are gorgeous I will be passing on them without any trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the MES well I'm just plain screwed where they're concerned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










What's on everyone's Style Black wishlist??


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 24, 2009)

I am not into vampy lips either, but I think the one with green pearls would look interesting, if lightly dab on my bright pink lippies.


----------



## Bif (Jul 24, 2009)

Colour Craft is now up on the Australian website. 

Does anyone know if it has been released in stores yet?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 24, 2009)

Comes out Monday


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_aaaahh nat..... thank you for the "warm welcome" hehe....
okay now i'm officially BACK (both in melbourne and specktra LOL)

so nice to see everyone's still around.... robyn, michelle, chloe and JEN...._

 
Oh welcome back.

Love that look is soooo tempting but i need to curb my spending.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_What's on everyone's Style Black wishlist??_

 
I'm getting everything.


----------



## myystiqueen (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'm avoiding the colour collections as much as possible but I don't think I can resist Smoke & Diamonds or Strike a Pose e/s (and possibly Fly by Blu pencil) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've resigned myself that I cannot resist the MES from Style Black and will be getting all 4. I'm justifying it that they are all trully unique and I haven't seen anything like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm good nothing as exciting as travel overseas like you though, the business is getting there very slowly, more of a side thing at the moment. 

So where were you travelling?_

 
oooo... i was not really "travelling" since it's myy hometown... but i did spend some times with family and friends and we went to visit our relatives in jakarta.. that's when the bombings happened..... well, at least i'm safe back here... :grin:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thank you for that bit of info you cheeky minx! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm not a big fan of dark lips on myself and very rarely wear anything dark. So while they are gorgeous I will be passing on them without any trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the MES well I'm just plain screwed where they're concerned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










What's on everyone's Style Black wishlist??_

 
i'm definitely going to get the gilt by association.... and perhaps either young punk or blue flame..

might skip the glimmerglass since i'm not a fan of vampy lips myyself... but things DO change...


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_What's on everyone's Style Black wishlist??_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm getting everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No Style Black for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I decided to do a spreadsheet for my shadow collection..  I have 156 eyeshadows and that's not including MES, pigments and other brands. 156 MAC eyeshadows!!!  Plus 65 MAC lipsticks, 30 other brands lipsticks, 75 glosses (not including little darlings)!  Man, no more shadows for me.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG! that is my dream.. to own 156 eyeshadows!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No Style Black for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I decided to do a spreadsheet for my shadow collection.. I have 156 eyeshadows and that's not including MES, pigments and other brands. 156 MAC eyeshadows!!! Plus 65 MAC lipsticks, 30 other brands lipsticks, 75 glosses (not including little darlings)! Man, no more shadows for me._

 





So when am I coming over to play with your makeups?

I know I have about 40+ eyeshadows only about 10 lippies and a few foundations & powders but e/s is my biggest vice, I think I'll hit 100 by next year


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 24, 2009)

but Nat that's only 10 pallettes and a handful of singles.....

Remind me not to do an inventory lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_OMG! that is my dream.. to own 156 eyeshadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 No you don't. I feel really stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_





So when am I coming over to play with your makeups?

I know I have about 40+ eyeshadows only about 10 lippies and a few foundations & powders but e/s is my biggest vice, I think I'll hit 100 by next year_

 
 Yeah, it doesn't take long, does it?  I probably had 10 shadows since 1998, but it just grew since last October.  I should stop, but then if I don't spend money on makeup, I will find something else to spend money on lol.  At least I stopped buying shoes


----------



## myystiqueen (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No Style Black for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I decided to do a spreadsheet for my shadow collection..  I have 156 eyeshadows and that's not including MES, pigments and other brands. 156 MAC eyeshadows!!!  Plus 65 MAC lipsticks, 30 other brands lipsticks, 75 glosses (not including little darlings)!  Man, no more shadows for me._

 
wow nat... that's A LOT...
pictures please??

gee... i only have like 40+ mac shadows, a few mac lipsticks, blushes and around 15+ glosses...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





So when am I coming over to play with your makeups?

I know I have about 40+ eyeshadows only about 10 lippies and a few foundations & powders but e/s is my biggest vice, I think I'll hit 100 by next year_

 
let me know when you're free and we'll go to nat's place.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yea... eyeshadow is myy biggest vice.... but as of now, i'm "collecting" more lipglosses...


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 25, 2009)

My vice is EVERYTHING - shadows, skincare, foundation, primer, lippies - you name it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want to try out Illamasqua glosses though.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_yea... eyeshadow is myy biggest vice.... but as of now, i'm "collecting" more lipglosses..._

 

^I've got an eye shadow vice too. I don't even want to guess at how many I have lol. I'm about to order some of the Starflash shadows from the Love that Look collection too... And now that I've hopped on board the mineral makeup train I am really in trouble. Alas, I'm afraid that the concept "moderation" does not register with me at times. 

My other vices are Blushes, MSF's and uber bright lipsticks >_<


----------



## myystiqueen (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My vice is EVERYTHING - shadows, skincare, foundation, primer, lippies - you name it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want to try out Illamasqua glosses though._

 
GO NAT GO!! hahaha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^I've got an eye shadow vice too. I don't even want to guess at how many I have lol. I'm about to order some of the Starflash shadows from the Love that Look collection too... And now that I've hopped on board the mineral makeup train I am really in trouble. Alas, I'm afraid that the concept "moderation" does not register with me at times. 

My other vices are Blushes, MSF's and uber bright lipsticks >_<_

 
geee... your title really says it all, spectrolite..
DANGEROUSLY SCARY... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes.. you're in trouble once you hop on board the MINERAL makeup train.... especially since they are cheap you'll never get enough of 'em


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh I have an eye shadow vice too, if i wasnt getting a new laptop with my tax return I'd probably spend like $400 on MAC lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn Nat, you're totally beating me! I only have 136 lol


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Damn Nat, you're totally beating me! I only have 136 lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
'I only have' she says. Wow, you have a lot, Mich!  They ballooned up quite quickly too?   Is #136 including pressed shadows?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 27, 2009)

That's just regular MAC shadows.. no MES, pigments etc


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 27, 2009)

^^ You definitely have a lot then


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 28, 2009)

hey girlies!! guess who's got the scoop for the holiday collections!!!!!!!!

I have some holiday collections info... the release dates are for Australia though so it would be approx 2-3 weeks earlier for the US & Canada

*Magic, Mirth & Mischief Colour Story - 2nd November (AU)*
Mineralised Eyeshadow Duos x 6
Softsparkle Eye Pencils x 2
Lipsticks x 4
Dazzleglasses x 3
Cremesheen Glass x 3
Mineralised Blush x 2
Nail Lacquer x 2

*Magic, Mirth & Mischief Holiday Sets part 1 - 2nd November (AU)*
Lip Sets x 2 (warm, cool)
Eye Palettes x 4 (warm, starlet, smokey, resort)
Brush Sets (precision, eye, buffing) - apparently the lineup of brushes in these sets has changed this season
Viva Glam set
Face Kit (Fleur, Bronze)
Eye bag

The promo pic for this had square boxes/palettes with round colored spots, these looked like they could be see-through parts to the shadows underneath and were kinda raised like bubbles.  The background colour on the box/palette was gold.  (this is from memory of the tiny pic my MA had)

*Love's Devine Lash Kit - 2nd November (AU)*
#7 Lash
Pentultimate Liner
Reflects Transparent Teal
Promo size Zoomlash
**note - this was a Myers exclusive in AU, so I think this will be a Nordies Exclusive in the US**
This was in a metallic bronzy-pewter bag in a similar shape to the RSS brush bags last year.

*Magic, Mirth & Mischief Holiday Sets part 2 - 16th November (AU)*
Lip & Lustreglass Sets (coral, pink, neutral)
Pigment Sets (warm, cool)
Softsparkle Eye Pencils Set

There was also another set called Baroque something... it was a David Jones exculsive collection in December.  From memory the promo pics was warm bronzy red & gold tones, so this might indicate something about this particular collection.

Sorry if any of this info has been posted already!!

If I remember anything else I will post it.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 28, 2009)

Key dates:

*August 24th:*
Love that Look
Baby Blooms

*September 7th:*
Makeup Art Cosmetics
Flirt with Fall

*October 5th:*
Style Black

*October 19th:*
DSquared2
Zoomblack Fast Lash
Dazzleglass Creme

*November 2nd:*
Magic, Mirth & Mischief Colour Story
Magic, Mirth & Mischief Holiday Sets part 1
Love's Devine Lash Kit (Myers Exclusive)

*November 16th:*
Magic, Mirth & Mischief Holiday Sets part 2

the Baroque collection/bag was scheduled for release early/mid December from memory - DJ's exclusive.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for that Mrs May now I know when I need to put in for overtime ( and stash that money away before darling hubby sees how much I _really_ spend)


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_Thanks for that Mrs May now I know when I need to put in for overtime ( and stash that money away before darling hubby sees how much I really spend)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha you're welcome!

I just love that Myers will let you do layby on cosmetics, or at least mine does


----------



## indybrat (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Key dates:



*October 5th:*
Style Black



_

 
Yay right in time for my birthdy on the 10th.  I'm so excited about this collection.  I've already started saving.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey fellow Specktrettes... I have some more info for you all!!

When studying the collections sheet again today I noticed a couple of holiday packs that are exclusive to free standing stores...  so I guess these will be restricted to the pro stores here?

*Pinkazoppin Mineralize Kit - 2nd November (AU) AUD$170*
Light Flush MSF
Dainty Mineralize Blush
Love Connection MES
#181 small buffer

*Fun in the Sun Mineralize Kit - 2nd November (AU) AUD$170*
Shimpagne MSF
Nuance Mineralize Blush
Play on Plums MES
#181 small buffer

and here are the Australian prices for the holiday collections:

Softsparkle pencil AUD$32
MES Duo AUD$40
Lips Palette AUD$55
Eyes Palette AUD$85
Lip Bag AUD$80
Brush Sets AUD$115
Viva Glam set (warm) AUD$59
Face Kit AUD$85
Eye Bag (black) AUD$80
Kids Helping Kids (cards, tags) AUD$12
Kids Helping Kids Gift Pouches (FSS only) AUD$16
Lipglass/Lustreglass set AUD$65
Pigments set AUD$65
Softsparkle Set AUD$65
Love's Devine Lash Kit AUD$95

*Baroque Boudoir* (vaguely mentioned previously) is a colour story being released in mid December in AU, so probably end of November in US/Canada.  It will contain the following:
Lipsticks x3
Lipglass x 3
Sheer Mystery Powder x2
Clutch


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 1, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!

My birthday is in november and I just found what I want for it!

I'll have the fun in the sun mineralize kit thanks


----------



## charlieee (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*Pinkazoppin Mineralize Kit - 2nd November (AU) AUD$170*
Light Flush MSF
Dainty Mineralize Blush
Love Connection MES
#181 small buffer

*Fun in the Sun Mineralize Kit - 2nd November (AU) AUD$170*
Shimpagne MSF
Nuance Mineralize Blush
Play on Plums MES
#181 small buffer
_

 
ugh why must they include the MES!? excited for this nonetheless! thanks MrsMay!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 2, 2009)

Ha yeah I'm not keen on the MES but it might make a nice chrissy present for someone!


----------



## nadiya (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm still feeling annoyed that we didn't get the full Colour Craft collection. The only thing I really wanted was Porcelain Pink so it sucks that we missed out on it, together with the other two single colour MSF's.

I hope this doesn't become a regular thing. I'm not as excited about the upcoming collections now because I don't feel like I can be certain we'll be getting the things that I want. 

Sorry for the rant, it's just how I feel!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 4, 2009)

^^ I was sure I saw all of the MSF's at Adelaide Myer... but maybe I was just imagining it...


----------



## nadiya (Aug 4, 2009)

Interesting... might be a Sydney/online thing!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiya* 

 
_I'm still feeling annoyed that we didn't get the full Colour Craft collection. The only thing I really wanted was Porcelain Pink so it sucks that we missed out on it, together with the other two single colour MSF's.

I hope this doesn't become a regular thing. I'm not as excited about the upcoming collections now because I don't feel like I can be certain we'll be getting the things that I want. 

Sorry for the rant, it's just how I feel!_

 
^I noticed that all of the MSF's were not on the website but when I went to Myer in Melbourne they had them all there! Maybe call around and see if you can track them down.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 4, 2009)

Highpoint Myer had them all as well, but I think they have a separate stand for all 6 MSF's. In the big stand with the blushes and lippies they only had the striped ones. 

Did you ask the MUA's?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

I got a sneak peak at the Graphic Garden palette and one of the brush bags.. SO cute and pretty! I didn't want the palette before but now I do, lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 7, 2009)

^^I am afraid to even mention Graphic Gardens to my MUAs.  I had 3 of them asking me to join their VIP night


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 8, 2009)

They put my mum and me down on the list lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ GG palette is so you!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 9, 2009)

Enabler


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ No, because you'd love teals in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was thinking about getting it at one stage, because it has so many different colours - thought it would be perfect to take to holidays, not that I am planning to go anywhere!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 9, 2009)

You're right about all the colours, it's VERY pretty hehe


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 11, 2009)

^^ I thought you were going to stay away from the palettes cos you always forget you have them and never use them??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 11, 2009)

Shhhh. It's sooo pretty I don't want to not buy it


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My vice is EVERYTHING - shadows, skincare, foundation, primer, lippies - you name it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want to try out Illamasqua glosses though._

 
Dont mean to be an enabler but I picked up some illamasqua when I was in london and the glosses are TO DIE FOR.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Dont mean to be an enabler but I picked up some illamasqua when I was in london and the glosses are TO DIE FOR._

 
 Lol, enable away!  I have one lipgloss coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Which one did you pick up?  I only ordered the sheer one, because the intense one looked kinda scary and high maintenance.


----------



## miss_bailey (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Lol, enable away!  I have one lipgloss coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Which one did you pick up?  I only ordered the sheer one, because the intense one looked kinda scary and high maintenance._

 
I got the sheer in Rouse which looks like a scary neon pink but when applied sheers out to a nice baby pink and in the intense I got Hallow or Hollow? cant remember the name which is a fire truck red. You only need a tiny bit to cover both lips but you can deffinitley apply it over a light pink or a nude for more of a light raspberry. I'm in LOVE!
Another of their to die for products are the blushes! I got Lover which is a matte dusty peach, and its a pretty big container too. LOVELOVELOVE. I wish they were coming to IMATS but my wallet is glad there not.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I got the sheer in Rouse which looks like a scary neon pink but when applied sheers out to a nice baby pink and in the intense I got Hallow or Hollow? cant remember the name which is a fire truck red. You only need a tiny bit to cover both lips but you can deffinitley apply it over a light pink or a nude for more of a light raspberry. I'm in LOVE!
Another of their to die for products are the blushes! I got Lover which is a matte dusty peach, and its a pretty big container too. LOVELOVELOVE. I wish they were coming to IMATS but my wallet is glad there not._

 
Oh we must have the similar taste. I have Rouse and Lover coming as well as Rude cream blush! And two lippies. Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, I would have killed myself if Illamasqua was coming to IMATS, because I can't go.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Aug 19, 2009)

Im going to the MAC VIP night at DJs tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woo!
Havent been to one before!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Aug 20, 2009)

Love that Look collection is on the website!! (not under collections, but under eyeshadows)
Also, they have started to add graphic gardens to the site as well


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 21, 2009)

It's all up! I still can't believe the lip bags for GG are only $55. That's a bargain seeing as it's 2 lipsticks and 1 full size lipglass!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey all... This is my first post on Spektra... I'm a newbie MAC addict :S

I just got my hands on the GG Fresh Cut palette and Summer Crop lipbag... Went to a launch at my local Myer on Monday... I have to say I'm a little disappointed with the colour payoff for Fresh Cut... Havent tried the lipsticks yet... 

Has anyone got the Graphic Garden palette. Is the payoff better? Is it worth buying or should I save my money for Love that Look?


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 23, 2009)

^^ I haven't seen the GG palettes but I'd still go for the Love that Look collection, the e/s are amazing and have excellent payoff and pigment


----------



## daisyxoxo (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hey all... This is my first post on Spektra... I'm a newbie MAC addict :S

I just got my hands on the GG Fresh Cut palette and Summer Crop lipbag... Went to a launch at my local Myer on Monday... I have to say I'm a little disappointed with the colour payoff for Fresh Cut... Havent tried the lipsticks yet... 

Has anyone got the Graphic Garden palette. Is the payoff better? Is it worth buying or should I save my money for Love that Look?_

 
I love my GG palette I am pretty pleased with it. The lilac/purple colour is the only one that I have issues with.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey what's going on with the MAC Aus website, they've only listed 9 of the LTL e/s. I haven't been into the counters yet but did we get all the e/s here? I wanted to check out Grand Entrance but it's not on the website


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok wait I just saw them in the e/s section but there not in with the Love That Look section. WTF??


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey what's going on with the MAC Aus website, they've only listed 9 of the LTL e/s. I haven't been into the counters yet but did we get all the e/s here? I wanted to check out Grand Entrance but it's not on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you click on the normal eyeshadows tab on the MAC page, they are in there. Or just type the name in the search and it will come up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think they just forgot to list them on the collection page.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ Thanks chicky, I did find them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think our website just isn't very well maintained like the US one.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ Agreed, the US one is so much better with the videos and everything.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 28, 2009)

Makeup Art is being put up on the site as I type!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow that was quick! My CP isn't even here yet


----------



## Bif (Aug 29, 2009)

Is anyone else having trouble loading the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection on the MAC website? Or is it just me and my slow connection (we maxed out our broadband). All I can see is the header with the buttons and black.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 29, 2009)

Bif I had the same problem


----------



## zim (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like they have prepped the site for the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection and will probably populate the content on Monday. 
Or their web person has stuffed up and nothing can be done till Monday, haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh how I wish it was up!


----------



## indybrat (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had problems the last couple of days but as of about an hour ago it is all working just fine.  I wish you could view the collection without the video automatically loading though.  If you want to look at all 3 artists, you get the video 3 times.  You can pause it so it's not a huge drama but I'd hate to be on dial up.

So... what's everyone getting?  I had my heart set on Brash and Bold and Rouge Heritage (I think those are the correct names, I've closed the page) but then people have posted on LJ saying the colour pay off is not great and they have to be really packed on.  Now I'm wondering if they're worth it, or should I just put that money toward my Style Black savings?


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_So... what's everyone getting? I had my heart set on Brash and Bold and Rouge Heritage (I think those are the correct names, I've closed the page) but then people have posted on LJ saying the colour pay off is not great and they have to be really packed on. Now I'm wondering if they're worth it, or should I just put that money toward my Style Black savings?_

 
I am getting:
all three quads
Off The Page (already received)
The Perfect Cheek blush (already received)
Crest The Wave
Personal Taste

I have Heritage Rouge from when it was released with Overrich and it is definately pigmented!! It's one of the richmetal pigments, so you get less in the jar, but it is gorgeous and smooth and pigmented


----------



## zim (Aug 31, 2009)

$72 for a quad! Sheesh. On MAC.com they're US$36, convert that to AU$ and it's AU$42.93. I still can't believe how much they mark this stuff up! *sigh*
I'll still probably end up getting one though, Photo Realism looks pretty good...


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 31, 2009)

^^ CP honey and save yourself the pain


----------



## boudoirblonde (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a demo interview with MAC tomorrow girlies!!

I'm soo nervous!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I have a demo interview with MAC tomorrow girlies!!

I'm soo nervous!_

 
Woo hoo!! Good Luck!!! I'm sure you will blitz it!


----------



## misspresh (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I am getting:
all three quads
Off The Page (already received)
The Perfect Cheek blush (already received)
Crest The Wave
Personal Taste

I have Heritage Rouge from when it was released with Overrich and it is definately pigmented!! It's one of the richmetal pigments, so you get less in the jar, but it is gorgeous and smooth and pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have Heritage Rouge from Overrich and it is SO pigmented! I always, always forget and end up putting too much on


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck BB!!!  Knock em dead!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I didn't get the job


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I didn't get the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sorry BB!!  I love Bobbi Brown though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How was the demo interview though?  Was it scary?


----------



## myystiqueen (Sep 2, 2009)

ugh... does anyone know what happened to MAC AU site? or is it just me?? -___-


----------



## Bif (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_ugh... does anyone know what happened to MAC AU site? or is it just me?? -___-_

 
The front page takes a while to load/doesn't as it has a large video and image on it now for the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection. The three pages for that collection also have a video on them which load automatically. It is very annoying.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 3, 2009)

In stores on monday, woo!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am sorry BB!!  I love Bobbi Brown though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How was the demo interview though?  Was it scary?_

 
Omg it was SO scary! I was shaking I was so nervous, but I'll be better prepared now for next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, Bobbi is great, but its just not MAC!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Sep 8, 2009)

Flirt with Fall, MAC in High Def and Nail Trend are all now on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think my MA said the nail polishes are online exclusive?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Flirt with Fall, MAC in High Def and Nail Trend are all now on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my MA said the nail polishes are online exclusive?_

 


Not sure about Nail Trend, but I was told today that MAC in High Def is only going to be in the pro store and online in Sydney, so not available at Myer/David Jones etc. I imagine it is the same for other cities...

Anyone know why the lipsticks for High Def are $38!?!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hey fellow Specktrettes... I have some more info for you all!!

When studying the collections sheet again today I noticed a couple of holiday packs that are exclusive to free standing stores... so I guess these will be restricted to the pro stores here?

*Pinkazoppin Mineralize Kit - 2nd November (AU) AUD$170*
Light Flush MSF
Dainty Mineralize Blush
Love Connection MES
#181 small buffer

*Fun in the Sun Mineralize Kit - 2nd November (AU) AUD$170*
Shimpagne MSF
Nuance Mineralize Blush
Play on Plums MES
#181 small buffer
_

 
I cant help but wonder how much cheaper these kits would be in the US?
I'd really like the Pinkazoppin kit, but Dainty never showed up on my skin and I had to sell it. I really want Light Flush, but I don't think it's worth buying the entire kit just for it?


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Anyone know why the lipsticks for High Def are $38!?!_

 
I don't know why, but seeing as they did charge $41 for HK and Dame Edna for the special packaging, I can see why they feel they can?


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_I cant help but wonder how much cheaper these kits would be in the US?
I'd really like the Pinkazoppin kit, but Dainty never showed up on my skin and I had to sell it. I really want Light Flush, but I don't think it's worth buying the entire kit just for it?_

 
Why not just get it on All Cosmetics Wholesale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's there now for $32US! Here is a link:

All Cosmetics Wholesale - FOUNDATION/POWDER/CONCEALER


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Why not just get it on All Cosmetics Wholesale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's there now for $32US! Here is a link:

All Cosmetics Wholesale - FOUNDATION/POWDER/CONCEALER_

 
Because I am a fool!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some reason that thought did not occur to me..


----------



## shazzy99 (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone know when they Style Black collection comes out? I "need" the greasepaint stick. TIA


----------



## Pinupsundae (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shazzy99* 

 
_Does anyone know when they Style Black collection comes out? I "need" the greasepaint stick. TIA_

 
I asked one of the girls at the Myer counter here in Adelaide and I'm fairly sure she said the 9th of October, maybe the 7th though...


----------



## indybrat (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shazzy99* 

 
_Does anyone know when they Style Black collection comes out? I "need" the greasepaint stick. TIA_

 
October 5th.  I put it in my phone to remind me but now I can't find where I originally read it.


----------



## shazzy99 (Sep 17, 2009)

^^^Thanks. 5th October sounds right, as they usually release on Mondays.

Thanks again.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 17, 2009)

It's released in the US on Tuesday so you can CP for it from then as well. I've put mine in today yay!!!! Those MES are all mine!


----------



## elle25 (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_I cant help but wonder how much cheaper these kits would be in the US?
I'd really like the Pinkazoppin kit, but Dainty never showed up on my skin and I had to sell it. I really want Light Flush, but I don't think it's worth buying the entire kit just for it?_

 

I really hate Aussie prices. Its so much more than US. I'd rather just see if I can get cps done. Why do they have to price everything so high here? 

Anywho, I'm really looking forward to Style Black. Its weird that it was the one collection I was planning on skipping completely and now I'm looking forward to it more than any other collection this year


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone know if we are getting the Trend F/W 09 Collection with the Tone:Grey Quad???

I am dying to get my hands on it... and with my new pro discount i am thinking its not even worth doing a CP for... if we get it that is!


----------



## darkorchid (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it hard to get a CP done? I mean, I'm supposing you have to be friends with someone on here from the US? I'm eyeing the pics of the holiday kits on Temptalia and I just know they'll be close to $100 each here vs $29USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such a rip off living here. Importing costs my butt. I work in foreign exchange - the conversion is not that much. It's just crap


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 3, 2009)

^^ no hun, CPing is easy! Just post a request in the CP forums and you're bound to get lots of replies


----------



## darkorchid (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh I do hope so! The holiday collections look soooo good this year!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 4, 2009)

What are people thinking of getting from the Holiday collection? I've been checking out pics on T and nothing really grabs me.. I know I'll feel differently when I see the eye palettes in person though hehehehe!


----------



## daisyxoxo (Oct 5, 2009)

when is the holiday collection released in Aust? I really want the pink lip bag


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ They're doing a VIP night on the 20th of Oct at Myer Highpoint and she said the collection will be released 2 weeks after that. Gee that feels so soon??


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, that does seem really soon!

Can we buy stuff on the night?


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ Yeah she said you can buy on the night, they had the invite card on the counter near the register if you want to pop in and grab one


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 6, 2009)

^^ I don't know.. This year's holiday stuff doesn't grab me like Red She Said collection last year.


----------



## labelslut (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if Australia will be receiving Dsquared2 collection?

Thanks!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labelslut* 

 
_Does anyone know if Australia will be receiving Dsquared2 collection?

Thanks!_

 
Yes we are. It's being released on Oct 19th and it's Myer exclusive


----------



## elle25 (Oct 9, 2009)

Is the Tone:grey quad really $100 here??


----------



## iheartmakeup (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elle25* 

 
_Is the Tone:grey quad really $100 here??_

 
oh wow that is disgusting! I thought it was bad enough when they were around $80 but $100??? that's the price on the mac website. I'd get it off ebay, I saw a few on there last night.


----------



## elle25 (Oct 10, 2009)

I've already got it (thanks to Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'm just shocked that they have priced it so high. I'm used to things here being double plus a few dollars more but the quad is basically triples and its just not right.


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah but think about it if you bought 4 colours in the pot it would cost you $128 and even in the pans it would still be $100. It's about on par but as usual we get pretty OT prices here.

My Myer counter told me DSquared was a pro store only release and was out now?


----------



## Bif (Oct 10, 2009)

I was told that DSquared was only coming to the Myer counter in Brisbane city, not the Chermside store.

So I don't think that it is Pro only, just not at all Myers. Maybe.


----------



## elle25 (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Yeah but think about it if you bought 4 colours in the pot it would cost you $128 and even in the pans it would still be $100. It's about on par but as usual we get pretty OT prices here.

My Myer counter told me DSquared was a pro store only release and was out now?_

 

I know that buying the quads works out better than buying them individually but I don't remember a quad being $100. The ones from the makeup art collection are only $72.

Its not priced higher in America so I don't understand why they made it $28 more here. Is it just because they think it will be popular?


----------



## darkorchid (Oct 10, 2009)

^^ It's called profit


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think it is just the profit. In other thread, Boudoirblonde explained why we might be paying more.  Plus it is just not cosmetics. We are paying 2x, 3x more on everything - fruits and vegetables, cars, etc, you name it, we pay more.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 10, 2009)

I thought $72-$85ish was reasonable. But $100 its too much!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 10, 2009)

when the time is hard, perhaps MAC OZ likes putting the price up, not the other way!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_when the time is hard, perhaps MAC OZ likes putting the price up, not the other way!_

 
I think it was a bad decision whoever made it, since they already have 3 quads out at $72, and at the moment the AUD is really strong!
M.A.C what are you doing over there? Website is never maintained properly, collections go up too early or very late, get it together!!


----------



## darkorchid (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah they try and pawn it all off on 'importing costs'. Trust me, I work in foreign exchange, and it is not that expensive, especially now with the AUD gaining. Unfortunately AUS is not the same as the US in that its not a very good consumer market. There is tonnes of variety in the US compared to here, and so prices are more competitive. Here though stores know that we will still pay those prices, so they charge them. Time to move methinks haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 11, 2009)

It is just not the importing costs though. I do import for business and I do get 30% off from my US wholesaler, which would pay for shipping + insurance (sometimes brokerage), duty and GST. Lucky I am one-man operated business, so I do not need to pay for wages, super, holidays, workcare, etc, but I still do need to add enough margin to pay business costs such as rents, insurance, electricity, water, etc. If I hired someone, then my retail pricing would reflect that too.  MAC has their own artists, so they can't just borrow girls from other Myer or DJ cosmetics counters, and I am sure they do pay more for our MAC girls here than US or Canadian artists (as higher minimum wage).  I am not saying I am agreeing with their crazy pricing such as $100 for a quad, and special packaging pricing, but it is not just MAC..  You see Shu does it, Dior does it, Mecca does it.  I did consider moving to Canada, but  the wage over there is so low.  If I earned $7-$8/hr, then I wouldn't feel $22 lipstick cheap anymore.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_It is just not the importing costs though. I do import for business and I do get 30% off from my US wholesaler, which would pay for shipping + insurance (sometimes brokerage), duty and GST. Lucky I am one-man operated business, so I do not need to pay for wages, super, holidays, workcare, etc, but I still do need to add enough margin to pay business costs such as rents, insurance, electricity, water, etc. If I hired someone, then my retail pricing would reflect that too.  MAC has their own artists, so they can't just borrow girls from other Myer or DJ cosmetics counters, and I am sure they do pay more for our MAC girls here than US or Canadian artists (as higher minimum wage).  I am not saying I am agreeing with their crazy pricing such as $100 for a quad, and special packaging pricing, but it is not just MAC..  You see Shu does it, Dior does it, Mecca does it.  I did consider moving to Canada, but  the wage over there is so low.  If I earned $7-$8/hr, then I wouldn't feel $22 lipstick cheap anymore._

 
exactly I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I think the majority of MAC's prices are fantastic but I think $100 for a quad isn't consistant with their regular prices


----------



## tana2210 (Oct 11, 2009)

fun fact i read in the paper that during financial crises/depressions makeup sales actaully increase!! so maybe mac have jumped on the gfc bandwagon lol


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 11, 2009)

^$100? That is seriously rediculous. Perhaps that consider that "good value" since we normally pay $30+ for one eye shadow.

I'm just happy that some of us are lucky enough to have the option of getting a CP or using an online shopping service. Just think of all the people out there who have to pay full priced not knowing that they can get MAC and other things for so much cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 11, 2009)

They are probably relying on those who are not so internet savvy?   I do feel for those people too, but I also wish MAC to make lots of profit.  I would hate to see them close one of the stores or sack my favorite MUA.  It does sound drastic, but I went to the city today and saw so many stores closed


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone know what the "Boudoir Hues" Quad is on the Mac page under "eyeshadows"..... it has the explanation for the Tone Grey Quad, but a different picture???


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys, can anyone tell me when the new cremesheen dazzle glasses will launch?


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just got an email today from MAC about Style Black, WTF?? That was released last week, most of it is sold out at my counter and Young Punk is sold out already on the website. Get it together AUS MAC!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ It is not just MAC AUS though.  I get the new collection email from MAC US a few days later than the release date. And often they release goodies a few days earlier.


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 13, 2009)

That's really slack, wouldn't it be better to send out the e-mail a day or 2 before the release. 

I'm so glad the AUD is around 90 US cents... yay now i just need money lol.


----------



## Bif (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Hey guys, can anyone tell me when the new cremesheen dazzle glasses will launch?_

 
This coming Monday the 19th.


----------



## tana2210 (Oct 22, 2009)

hi all anyone know what pigment sets are usually worth? and or the prices of the xmas sets? (face eye and lash?)


----------



## daisyxoxo (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_hi all anyone know what pigment sets are usually worth? and or the prices of the xmas sets? (face eye and lash?)_

 
Pigment sets I think will be around $65 (they come out Nov 16th). My hocus focus face kit was $85 and the lip palette was $55. The eye palettes are $85 and the lip bags were around $70 hth


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jan 5, 2010)

Does any one know the release dates for the upcoming collections? Warm & cozy, love lace, spring colour forecast, etc?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ I just spoke with one of the MA's at the Parramatta store in Sydney and she gave me the following dates:

Warm & Cozy - Mon 11th Jan
Lovelace – Mon 11th Jan
Studiofix lash – Mon 11th Jan
MAC in Lillyland – She didn’t have a date and thought it might be internet only
All Ages, All Races, All Sexes – Mon 8th Feb


I swear all us Specktrettes should be employed by MAC in their customer service department! We know more about their products than their MA's! Before I called the Parramatta store, I called two other stores (I wont say which ones) and they didnt even know what I was talking about when I said "MAC in Lillyland" or "All Ages, All Races, All Sexes"! I thought I wouldnt push my luck and ask for the Spring Colour Collection, because that might send them into a meltdown!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 6, 2010)

I want to CP Suave Intentions and Love Lace e/s but I don't know if I can wait that long for them. I might go have to check out my counter on Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait for the Spring collection, pity we get it in out Autum


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 6, 2010)

Oooh I'll have to head down to Parramatta and check those out on Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily I don't want much.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 6, 2010)

^^ Are you in Sydney at the moment hun???


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 6, 2010)

Yah! Have been since Dec 21. Kind of running away from family problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm staying in Castle Hill!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 6, 2010)

^^ Aww that's no good hun. Hope things get better for you soon!

Umm I live two suburbs away from Castle Hill! How long are you staying for? We should meet up for a coffee and maybe an expedition to the pro store  

And also if you are in Castle Hill then you can go to MAC at Castle Towers  on Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be closer for you


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks hun! Your kind thoughts are VERY appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THERES MAC AT CASTLE TOWERS?! I didn't know. How exciting. I'm a 10 minute walk from there YIPPEE! Except I have no money 

I'm staying til the end of Jan tho, so we should definitely catch up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I knew you were so close I would've got my butt into gear and asked for a CP lol!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Yah! Have been since Dec 21. Kind of running away from family problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm staying in Castle Hill!_

 

^I'm sending positive vibes your way. They should arrive any second now so be ready!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Thanks hun! Your kind thoughts are VERY appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THERES MAC AT CASTLE TOWERS?! I didn't know. How exciting. I'm a 10 minute walk from there YIPPEE! Except I have no money 

I'm staying til the end of Jan tho, so we should definitely catch up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I knew you were so close I would've got my butt into gear and asked for a CP lol!_

 
Awww I could have dropped it off to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well next time I go back I'll make sure i let you know and u can put in a big order


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you so much sweetie! <3 to everyone here, you girls are really the best!


----------



## indybrat (Jan 9, 2010)

From what I've seen of the upcoming collections, none really grab my interest until the Spring collection and Art Supplies.  I like the look of the 3rd Spring Colour.  I also don't mind the look of the pigment stack in the 1st one.  I love the sound of the entire Art Supplies collection but I think I'll need to look at it (or at least see swatches of everything) before I buy.  

Which collections are grabbing everyone else?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 29, 2010)

Everyone has gone quiet again!  

Ok so what is everyone lemming from the upcoming collections - Lillyland and All Ages???

I know I am going to be getting:

                 *Joie-de-Vivre Cremeblend Blush
  *Optimistic Orange Cremeblend Blush
                  *Universal Mix Pigment 
  *Rich Life Pigment

What I'm not sure about is Coconut Ice Nail Polish and Glamour For All Lipglass.......

And this is probably a question for Em (because I think she has all of the Cremeblend Blushes), but if I have Illamasqua Rude and Dixie Cream Blushes do I need Joie-de-Vivre from Lillyland????


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry!! Started the new job yesterday and I'm flat out trying to learn everything and get all my tasks and projects on track. Hopefully in the next few weeks I'll be popping my head in more


----------



## munchkinite (Feb 3, 2010)

I just checked out the Spring Colour Forecast on the US website. I can't wait for it to arrive here (although my husband and wallet certainly can). I heard it's out on 1 March so I have a few weeks to either become seriously obsessed or to get bored and cut down my list substantially...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww march 1st! Yay! 

I say wait a few weeks... In my experience I get super excited at first and want everything and then when I see swatches and read reviews I tend to cut my list down, thus saving money.. hahahaha


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 4, 2010)

I've placed my CP order but am going to wait for the lippies to get here, I like to check those out in person.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ Ahhhhh! Super jealous you are going to have it before me.. hahahaha.. but I did the maths with Bibi and it actually works out cheaper for me to just get everything here with my pro discount.... So I have to wait.... Until the 1st or 15th.... If MAC can make up their mind about when it is going to launch... I called 3 stores today and got those two dates.. lol

Oh and that reminds me. The MA that I spoke to at MAC Paddington said that Too Fabulous was in the calender for 1st March???? Could this be???? If it is I am going to lose my bundle because I simply cannot afford all those mineralise blushes AND all the stuff I want from Spring Forecast!!! Wahhhhhhhhhh! lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok I just emailed the lovely Isa at MAC Pro Artist Relations in Melbourne and she gave me the following info:

Lillyland - *Today (Online only)*




All Ages - *Today*
Spring Colour Forecast - *March 1*
Too Fabulous - *March 1* (We are getting these before the USA!!!!!! lol)
Riveting - *(Online only)*  (Didn't have a date yet)

Im waiting to hear back about the date for POP Colour e/s...


----------



## indybrat (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ok I just emailed the lovely Isa at MAC Pro Artist Relations in Melbourne and she gave me the following info:

Lillyland - *Today (Online only)*




All Ages - *Today*
Spring Colour Forecast - *March 1*
._

 
Is it just me or is Lilyland and All Ages not showing up on the website as yet?? Given the site is advertising free shipping for Lilyland until midnight tonight that's pretty bad.

I'm really looking forward to seeing Spring Colour Forecast in person.  I hope it's as good as the online swatches.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 8, 2010)

^^ Yeah I know.. I have been refreshing the site all day but no dice. I think that when you click on the shipping offer, it actually comes up with a previous shipping offer for one of the Artist faves ( I remember getting an email about it) so hopefully the new Lillyland shipping offer will be put up as soon as the collection is up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I'm super pissed off that Lillyland is online only! I cant get my Pro discount


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thankfully I'm skipping Lilyland, the only thing that remotely interested me was the face powder but then it looked too orange for me in the swatches.

Where are you all seeing the Too Fab swatches? I'm either blind or too busy at work to look properly


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 8, 2010)

^^ There are some swatches in the swatch threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And this is the promo image for the collection....










 And as I'm sure you are all aware by now, Cremesheen Glasses are becoming permanent!!! YAY!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello ladies,
Thought I would pop in and say hello!*waves* It has been awhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope everyone is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Robyn, I kept my promise!!)
I just rang Doncaster store and they said Spring Colour Forecast collection is out on 15th March? Hope I got the wrong info.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 16, 2010)

^^ Hey Nat! How are you?! Where have you been??!!

I got told March 15 as well when I rang one of the counters here in Sydney, but then when I asked MAC Pro in Melbourne and Sydney they both said March 1. Maybe the Pro stores are getting it first? I am going to email my order to MAC Pro on 28 Feb just to be safe 

Edit: Sorry internet is playing up... :S It posted my message before I had even finished and double posted it to boot


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 16, 2010)

Double post.. Ahhh! Pls delete.


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I got told March 15 as well when I rang one of the counters here in Sydney, but then when I asked MAC Pro in Melbourne and Sydney they both said March 1. Maybe the Pro stores are getting it first? I am going to email my order to MAC Pro on 28 Feb just to be safe _

 
The official launch date for Spring forecast is March 15, but the pro stores are having a preview party on March 1 - much like the US one.  I found out today because I went to one of those technique seminar things.  If you want to go then just call and ask if you can come.  They were only two names down including mine when I left, so heaps of space. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only thing different is they are doing pay $XX and redeem on products, they didn't know how much they were going to charge for the preview party as of yet.  They said they are having senior artist in doing makeup looks and have champagne and nibblies, and the time will be around 6-8ish. I can't wait


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Hey Nat! How are you?! Where have you been??!!

I got told March 15 as well when I rang one of the counters here in Sydney, but then when I asked MAC Pro in Melbourne and Sydney they both said March 1. Maybe the Pro stores are getting it first? I am going to email my order to MAC Pro on 28 Feb just to be safe 

Edit: Sorry internet is playing up... :S It posted my message before I had even finished and double posted it to boot _

 
  Hey Karina!!! I have been busy, but mostly buried in Facebook! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you been?  Cool.. I already got a few stuff coming by CP, so no need to attend the VIP night. A lot of shades are dupable, but it doesn't stop me from lemming a couple more products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I should just tie myself at home and save money for Pret a Papier and Give me Liberty collection! Grrr Thought I was safe from MAC!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome back Nat!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went into Myer Melb today and the MUA said Cyndi & Gaga Viva Glam aren't due out til March 1 but we both agreed this may be moved forward due to the popularity in the US, my thinking is they could release them next week.

I might check out a launch night for Spring Collection, the last one I did was HK and they're a bit of fun, plus I didn't CP everything I was thinking of from this collection because I wanted to try some in person.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Robyn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It is fantastic that you work close to Melb MAC. Used to love that store!! 

I avoid VIP night all I can..  I have no self-control and always come home with more stuff than planned


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ Me too but after I went through all the swatches of SC I wasn't as excited as I was initially so I don't think I'd go too badly. I'd be dead if a specktret went with me, Sal stay away!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Me too but after I went through all the swatches of SC I wasn't as excited as I was initially so I don't think I'd go too badly. I'd be dead if a specktret went with me, Sal stay away!!!_

 
 Haha Sal, you need to enable Robyn!

Here is more info about upcoming collections:
Makeup Obsessed


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah thanks Nat!! You're a big help!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey Karina!!! I have been busy, but mostly buried in Facebook! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you been?_

 
I have been great thanks Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just finished my degree so I'm really excited about that.... I started looking for work on Monday and I already had an interview today and have a second interview for the same job next Wednesday! Hopefully by the time Spring Forecast launches I will be employed full time! lol! 

No joke, I was sitting in the interview today thinking "Oh mannnn, I am going to haul like there is no tomorrow when I get my first pay" bahahahahaha



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_
Here is more info about upcoming collections:
Makeup Obsessed_

 

Oh I need that 130 brush! It looks perfect for buffing in foundation/concealer/cream blush.... I read in one of the other threads that it might only be LE here...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Yeah thanks Nat!! You're a big help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  I just had to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already have my list down.. Just a few stuff though, like Chromagraphic pencils, New Paint Pot (yay, finally), a lippy from Beach collection and 3-4 stuff from Give me Liberty. Lucky I am more into perm stuff nowdays, then collections. 

Haha Karina, I would do the same thing! Every dollar I get nowdays, I think about what makeup I will get next. Grrr.. At least it is considered as 'normal' here! lol.   Hope you receive a good news about your job! Fingers crossed!

Would #130 brush do better job than #187 or #188?  I basically use 187 for everything, so I think I might just skip that one.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ Not sure it would do a better job than the 187 - that's my HG brush too.. but it think it would be good for things that you wanted to apply more precisely.... I find the 187 useless for cream blush or concealer - it puts it everywhere... I use the 131 instead, but I feel like the bristles on the 131 arent dense enough, so hopefully the 130 is denser... 

You have some serious will power to have limited yourself to so little from the upcoming collections. I feel like I want EVERYTHING.. ughhhhhh.. which is just ridiculous because I already have so much.... Luckily there is time for me to cool off before they launch... But I am definitely going to do a CP for Liberty of London in March because I think I cant get my pro discount with that collection


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you have #224?  It is great for buffing out concealer..  I use #188 or foundation brush for cream blush. If you want a denser brush, maybe 109 would work better? 

Haha.. Yeah, I feel like most of collections don't offer anything special/different from perm stuff.  I totally don't need Give me Liberty, but how can you say no to the packaging!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome back Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on your interview, Carina! I have been job hunting for ages and only just started having interviews now! I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 19, 2010)

^^ Thanks Mich! I hope you find something as well! As soon as we both have a steady pay coming in, we will definitely need to organise a day out together to go makeup shopping


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes for sure


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Me too but after I went through all the swatches of SC I wasn't as excited as I was initially so I don't think I'd go too badly. I'd be dead if a specktret went with me, Sal stay away!!!_

 
What! Take me wiittthh yooouuu!!

I can't promise I won't enable.. but I'll make no direct attempt to make you buy more


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_What! Take me wiittthh yooouuu!!

I can't promise I won't enable.. but I'll make no direct attempt to make you buy more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gah!!! But then we'll both be poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides I don't know if Highpoint is doing a VIP, it may just be the pro store


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 21, 2010)

Ugh it's always such an effort to go to the pro store..

I'm a bit over things lately. After Warm and Cozy it just seems like I'm doubling up on things if I get anything else.. that said the packaging for the Liberty release.. so pretty!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2010)

New Viva Glam shades (Lady Gaga & Cyndi Lauper) will be available on March 8th!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 22, 2010)

ooh love the Lady Gaga one!

Shame the Cyndi isn't so popular.. was watching a review last night and the youtuber didn't know who Cyndi Lauper was.. ugh I felt SO old!!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_New Viva Glam shades (Lady Gaga & Cyndi Lauper) will be available on March 8th!!_

 
Where did you hear that? Myer CBD said March 1st. Bugger, will have to wait another week!!! Waaaaah


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Where did you hear that? Myer CBD said March 1st. Bugger, will have to wait another week!!! Waaaaah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Really? The manager at the Doncaster store? She said she can't release it early, because of the strict policy?

LOL Sal.. I feel old too, because I love Cyndi Lauper!! Who doesn't know Time after Time??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Cyndi!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 23, 2010)

^^ I love Cyndi as well and I like her lipstick colour too! I cant wait to get both... 

P.S. I'm really peeved that someone has come and messed around with our threads.. And I thought I'd post this comment here because at least this thread wont be moved! (Well I hope not)!

What the hell is going on with that?!?!?!?!?

*EDIT: I have sent a message to one of the mods to find out what is going on.. I wish I could become a mod! The lawyer in me (and control freak - lol) is hating that I dont have the ability to be a part of decisions that affect us Australian girlies! But I'm on the case and will advise once I have a satisfactory answer ! lol*


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 23, 2010)

Ha ha how ironic that the thread about threads moving was moved..


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Ha ha how ironic that the thread about threads moving was moved.._

 
I know that cracked me up too!
Good luck Carina! The force be with you


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 23, 2010)

So what's on everyone's wish list for the up and coming collection? I must admit I'm being a bit more conservative because i'm trying to wrap up my loan, save for a new car, save to move out and save for a trip o/s next year so my makeup is going to have to slow down for the next 12 months.

*Too Fabulous*
Skipping!

*Give me Liberty of London*
Sheal Pearl BP
Bough Grey e/s

*Pret-a-Papier*
hmm waiting for more swatches but will probably skip, looks pretty dupable

*To the Beach*
Hipness blush
Lazy Day l/s
Float on By e/k
Marine Life highlight powder (just looks pretty)

*Art Supplies*
Industrial PG
Black Line PG
Tomorrows Coral l/s

That's about it til F & F


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2010)

My brain is saying I have way too much stuff, so don't need anymore, but my heart is not agreeing..

Mine is so far:

*Too Fabulous*
Skipping too

*Give me Liberty of London*
Bough Grey e/s - depends if it is similar to Sumptuous Olive e/s
Give me Liberty e/s
Birds and Berries e/s
Blooming Lovely l/s
Prim & Proper Blush 

*Pret-a-Papier*
Chromagraphic Pencil
Coral Crepe pp
Gazette Grey e/s

*To the Beach*
Beach Bound l/s

*Art Supplies*
Lipstain Markers.. Not sure which shade yet


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 24, 2010)

My lists are pretty big for some of the collections. I'm really excited about the greasepaint sticks, pearlglides and Libertry of London. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*
Too Fabulous:*
Bi-Tone Rose Blush
*
Give Me Liberty of London:*
Summer Rose Beauty Powder or Shell Pearl (undecided)
Birds + Berries Eye Shadow
Dame's Desire Eye Shadow
Petals + Peacocks Lipstick
Frankly Fresh Lipglass
Blue India Nail Polish
Dirty Plum Blush

*Pret-a-Papeir:*
Gazette Grey Eye Shadow

*To The Beach:*
Sweet + Punchy Eye Shadow
Easy Lounger Lipglass
Float on By Eye Kohl
Marine Life Highlight Powder

*Art Supplies:*
Stylesetter Lipstain Marker
A Classic Lipstain Marker
Greengrese Greasepaint
Slick Black Greasepaint
Brown, Now Greasepaint
Below Ground Greasepaint
Uniformly Blue Greasepaint
Charred Mauve Greasepaint
Designer Plum Pearlglide
Petrol Blue Pearlglide
Undercurrent Pearlglide
Black Line Pearlglide


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2010)

If Nat is the lipstick Queen then Bibi your going to have to be the GPS Queen!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL maybe I should buy a GPS and see what it is all about


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2010)

^^ Hmm I hardly use mine from SB, it gives me the dreaded wrinkly lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just confirmed with Myer Melb that Gaga & Cyndi VG will be in store on Monday! Yay


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

^ Oh is it? That's what I heard too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even with UD or TFSI underneath?

Really?  I better check Doncaster..  It won't make any sense if they release a week later than Melbourne


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 25, 2010)

*Too Fabulous*
In sync l/l
Trimmed in Pink l/l
Boldly Bare l/l
True Virtues MB
Buddy up MB

*Give me Liberty of London*
Birds and Berries e/s
Blooming Lovely l/s
Petals & Peacock l/s
Perennial High Style l/g
English Accents l/g - maybe
Blue India n/p

*Pret-a-Papier*
Coral Crepe pp

*To the Beach*
Hipness blush
Marine life h/p
Maybe other stuff after swatches.

A n00b question, why are GPS so popular? How are they different to p/p?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

^Greasepaint probably give a darker, deeper and more metallic base than PP?


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool, thanks! I'll check couple out


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_If Nat is the lipstick Queen then Bibi your going to have to be the GPS Queen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Lol.... I don't want to be The Greasepaint Queen! It sounds awful, like some kind of Queen of the street people that live in the sewers in your city... Think of some 90's style cyberpunk movie starring Keanu Reeves. "We have to go see The Greasepaint Queen...She can get us access to the underground." 

These little scenes play out in my head so vividly sometimes..>_<

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_^^ Hmm I hardly use mine from SB, it gives me the dreaded wrinkly lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^I've yet to experience the wrinkly lid, sounds scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I don't like anything about the word wrinkle. But I do have alotttttt of pigments/powder shadows so different sticky bases are very welcome in my collection. And they all sound gorgeous so how can I resist?!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
Lol.... I don't want to be The Greasepaint Queen! It sounds awful, like some kind of Queen of the street people that live in the sewers in your city... Think of some 90's style cyberpunk movie starring Keanu Reeves. "We have to go see The Greasepaint Queen...She can get us access to the underground." _






 Ohhh I will take over your title, if Keanu Reeves was coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edited to say, he has to be in his Neo look, not dorky Bill & Teds adventure look


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nah the Point Break Keanu was smokin hot!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Oh yeah, that too!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm.. I just rang Doncaster and Viva Glam is definitely launching on 8th!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha you ladies crack me up... The Greasepaint Queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a massive list for the upcoming collections as well. I really want to get all the Greasepaint sticks but I know its ridiculous.....

Here is my list....

 
*Too Fabulous*
Richer, Lusher Cremesheen Glass
Chic Couple Mineralize Duo Blush
Sun and Moon Mineralize Duo Blush 

*Give Me Liberty of London*
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Bough Grey Eyeshadow
Frankly Fresh lipglass
Perennial High Style lipglass
Peachstock l/s
Everhip l/s             
Prim and Proper Blush
Medium Makeup Bag

*Art Supplies*
Zinc Zone gps
Slick Black gps
Dirty gps
Below Ground gps
Charred Mauve gps

*Prep For Colour*
Prepped for Glamour e/s

*Pret a Papier*
Instant Chic Sheertone Blush
Garb Sheertone Blush
Coral Crepe Paint Pot
Dressmaker Dressmaker l/s
Tissue Weight e/s
Bamboo e/s
Brown Bag n/p


*To The Beach *
Sand & Sun e/s
Humid e/s 
Lazy Day l/s
Get-Away Bronze Blush 
In the Buff n/p 
Scorcher n/p 
Beach Bronze Cream Bronzer
Weekend Cream Bronzer
130 brush


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

I forgot to mention this earlier, but for those interested in VIP night for early viewing of the Spring Colour Forecast, it was pushed back to March 8th because they weren't able to get stocks. It's from 6:30pm.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep the launch has been pushed back for the pro stores as well due to product availability. Got an email this morning....


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Oh bugger. Oh well, one more week to save up!!!


----------



## indybrat (Mar 2, 2010)

The 8th is a public holiday in Melbourne, do you think it will still release that day?

Also how does one get to attend these launch nights?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

The collections always have been released on Mondays, regardless it is a working day or public holiday. 

With the VIP night, call the store and book yourself in


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Temptalia has swatches of some of Give me Liberty collection!
My list has changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bough Grey e/s 
Give me Liberty e/s
Birds and Berries e/s
Blooming Lovely l/s 
Prim & Proper Blush 
English Accents l/g

More Prep for Colour collection for me!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2010)

Too Fabulous collection is already on MAC.AU website!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 3, 2010)

I've changed my mind based on swatches too. 
*
Too Fabulous*
In sync l/l
Trimmed in Pink l/l
Boldly Bare l/l
_Two Virtues MB _- Undecided
Buddy up MB

*Give me Liberty of London*
Birds and Berries e/s
_Blooming Lovely l/s_ - Undecided
Petals & Peacock l/s
Perennial High Style l/g
English Accents l/g - still undecided
Blue India n/p
Shell Pearl BP - new


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 3, 2010)

Birds & Berries is pretty much exactly the same as Strike a Pose from LTL, I've never seen a closer match I guess only the textures might be different?

Still only getting Bough Grey and Shell Pearl BP, so strapped for cash but I wants a new car!! zoom zoom!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is my my new list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so excited about Petals + Peacocks lippie. It looks fabulous!

*Give Me Liberty of London:*
Summer Rose Beauty Powder or Shell Pearl 
Birds + Berries Eye Shadow
 Bough Grey Eye Shadow
Petals + Peacocks Lipstick
Frankly Fresh Lipglass
 Blue India Nail Polish
Dirty Plum Blush - I know it's perm but I love the packaging >_<


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhh my list for LoL is still the same even after swatches... Damn! I was hoping to cut some stuff out.. lol

In fact the swatches have made me want more!!! I am totally lemming English Accents lipglass now 

EDIT: Anyone else notice Boy Bait and Partial to Pink have the dreaded LE triangle next to them on the MAC AU website!!! I was so excited that these would be perm... Stooooopid MAC Australia! Oh well, I probably would never get them here anyway! hahahahahahah! They are only 22 AUD in HKG and obviously way cheaper to CP from the USA as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
As a side note, it is so nice to see the Aussie Chat section filled up with replies from all you lovely ladies again!!!!!  A few months ago there wouldn't be any replies for days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its nice that everyone is back again!*


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_As a side note, it is so nice to see the Aussie Chat section filled up with replies from all you lovely ladies again!!!!!  A few months ago there wouldn't be any replies for days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its nice that everyone is back again![/color][/b]_

 
It must be me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I either live here or hide away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha Carina, did you see Erin's swatches? It seems like a lot of Give me Liberty stuff are dupes of something else (what's new).  I was going to order a few, for the pretty packaging's sake, but then they would just sit in my stash.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh this thread is cruel.. why do I punish myself by looking here! My spending ban continues so I don't want to know how pretty the Liberty stuff is! Argh!

On a lighter note.. I finally paid off my credit card today! No more MAC debt for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for now anyway..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_It must be me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I either live here or hide away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha Carina, did you see Erin's swatches? It seems like a lot of Give me Liberty stuff are dupes of something else (what's new).  I was going to order a few, for the pretty packaging's sake, but then they would just sit in my stash._

 
Haha I think everyone was hiding Nat! 

Yeh I saw the swatches.... But they made me want moreeeeee! I don't have any of the products that are the dupes of this collection. Well that's what I have told myself!! Hahahaha


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_EDIT: Anyone else notice Boy Bait and Partial to Pink have the dreaded LE triangle next to them on the MAC AU website!!! I was so excited that these would be perm... Stooooopid MAC Australia! Oh well, I probably would never get them here anyway! hahahahahahah! They are only 22 AUD in HKG and obviously way cheaper to CP from the USA as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't believe how much of a ripoff the cremesheen l/g are!! $43?!!!!!!  and the MB are $50!! I wonder how much blush ombres are going to go for. :|


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ They are going to be $52.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know how much the quads are going to be?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ I have a feeling they will be $75 because of the new packaging.... But not 100% sure... 

And I think the pigment stacks are $65


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ They are going to be $52._

 
I think I am numb to these Aussie pricing.. I just don't get surprised anymore


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah unbelievable. Need to start CP'ing again lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2010)

I stupidly passed on Ripe Peach Blush Ombre in my CP and now it's sold out so I have to get it here retail boooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww Robyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't got anything from SCF so I'll have to check out everything in person and buy retail prices too


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I stupidly passed on Ripe Peach Blush Ombre in my CP and now it's sold out so I have to get it here retail boooooooooo!!!!!!_

 
Me too! I am hoping I won't like Azalea Blossom.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2010)

^^ You and I cannot be in Myer at the same time then, otherwise we'll end up with all 4 of them


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2010)

Hahaha you would both enable eachother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would like to see this happen!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2010)

Nah, I am only interested in Ripe Peach and Azalea..  MUA said the Springshine is really nice as a bronzer, but then I already have many of them. And purple/plum blush.. eek


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 5, 2010)

^^ Ripe Peach and Azalea is indeed very lovely!! I'm sure you'll love them!!  I don't understand the attraction of purple blushes, I'm probably too much of a n00b in makeup to understand it.    Btw Carina, were you able to preorder stuff from SCF yet?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2010)

^^ Yeah but then I also have similar blush shades to Ripe Peach and Azalea, but it doesn't stop me from lemming them. Grrr


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 5, 2010)

lol!! They are pretty look at and different looking to your usual blushes so I can see how you are lemming them despite having similar blushes.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2010)

^^ Haha I just buy them, just in case there might be a tiny difference!  Like I bought Tenderling and I am thinking WTH was I thinking, because on me it looks identical to Blushbaby! Grr


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2010)

Haha Nat, I feel teh same way - they look pretty but I keep telling myself they're such normal shades, I probably have dupes for the "all over" effect.

Sunnie: I agree with you re: purple blushes.. I have one, it's okay, I don't need anymore lol!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_    Btw Carina, were you able to preorder stuff from SCF yet?_

 
Yep I got my order in but it wont ship until the 15th... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was hoping that after all this time, I would want less, but all I managed to take off my list was Ember Glow l/g and now I am thinking of putting it back on...... It is way more pigmented than the cremesheen glasses I was lemming.... So I think I will get that instead of the cremesheens...


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 6, 2010)

^^ Awww! BUt at least you know you'll be getting the stuff you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Btw the quads are $70 if anyone was interested in the price, I checked today.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 6, 2010)

I went and checked out too fabulous today, and I was so disappointed.  I loved Two virtues and sun & moon mb on my arms swatched and it looked horrible on my cheeks T.T

I want the skin on my arms on my face, everything looks fabulous on my arms, like e/s, pigments and blushes.  Then I put it on my face and only half of the stuff that looks good on my arms look good on my face. T.T

My revised list:

*Too Fabulous*
In sync l/l
Trimmed in Pink l/l
Boldly Bare l/l
True Virtues MB
Buddy up MB

The more for GMLOL and Art supplies I guess.  ^^


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Haha Nat, I feel teh same way - they look pretty but I keep telling myself they're such normal shades, I probably have dupes for the "all over" effect.

Sunnie: I agree with you re: purple blushes.. I have one, it's okay, I don't need anymore lol!!!_

 
Oh yeah, I remember your purple blush! I even remember you going, WTF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is Style Warrior one right?

Carina, cremesheen glass is so pretty with either lip liner or lipstick though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometimes I get sick of Dazzleglasses, because the pearls/shimmers are too much, reminding me of porn star. Cremesheen is just wet and creamy (okay, now I sound like a porn star)

I have the most of Grand Duos blushes, so I don't need yet another mineralized blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait for Prep for colour collection!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2010)

^^ Yeah haha I remember that too.. "ITS PURPLE!?" hahaha. I wore it a few times? *shrug*

I'm still not sure if I like cremesheen glass.. they look funny on me! I only have "Melt in your mouth". Maybe I will try some of the new ones but pfft, they are too expensy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have some of the perm MB and a couple of the GD ones and it's enough I think.. the new ones look pretty but they will probably look the same anyway, or too "bronzey".


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Yeah haha I remember that too.. "ITS PURPLE!?" hahaha. I wore it a few times? *shrug*

I'm still not sure if I like cremesheen glass.. they look funny on me! I only have "Melt in your mouth". Maybe I will try some of the new ones but pfft, they are too expensy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have some of the perm MB and a couple of the GD ones and it's enough I think.. the new ones look pretty but they will probably look the same anyway, or too "bronzey"._

 
There are a couple of blushes I bought, I only wore once. One from Rose Romance and Naked Honey? They look special and that's about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't like cremesheen glass either.. They have been sitting there since they were first released, but now I love wearing it with a lip liner. 

Yeah I have Dainty and Pleasantry too.. Dainty I like.. Pleasantry I keep forgetting it is there.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ I love dainty and gentle


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

^ Oh my gosh.. I do have Gentle too!! What is wrong with me!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Is anyone getting Viva Glam tomorrow? Who's already got GaGa? Dupes?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Get bubblegum instead of gaga 

I have gaga, I never hated a lipstick as much gaga before. But I'm not too upset since I can use it on top of darker lipsticks to tone it down. Well... that's what I keep telling myself to make myself feel better anyhow.

People say bubblegum and gaga are close. But gaga goes almost white kind of lilac on me. Whereas bubblegum goes beautiful pink with purpley undertones.  Please say Snob and st whateverit's name are similar to gaga, they both look better than gaga on me.

I think with gaga lip pigmentation plays a big part on if it looks good or not. So try it the lips before you buy XD.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

ooh I have a lot of pigment too so bubblegum is probably best


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ You should try it tho. Because it looks beautiful on some people.  But even then I think bubblegum is the pretty of the two. I have extreme pigmentation on my lips It's really dark, muas are always ask me to take my lipstick when I don't have lipstick on.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Is anyone getting Viva Glam tomorrow? Who's already got GaGa? Dupes?_

 
I got Gaga for my birthday, but it won't get here till after my birthday. 
I would say get it anyway.. It is for a great cause


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, it is for a great cause. I'm hoping cydni is nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's at my mail forwarding company waiting with my other goddies for my GMLOL haul + other stuff, to be consolidated. 

Speaking of which... My GMLOL list has gotten bigger :| Specktra and enablers...   lol

*Give me Liberty of London*
Birds and Berries e/s
Blooming Lovely l/s
Petals & Peacock l/s
Perennial High Style - undecided again
English Accents l/g 
Blue India n/p
Shell Pearl BP - new
Prim & Proper Blush - new
Ever Hip l/s - new
Bough Grey - New 

I really wanted blooming lovely T.T then I saw that it went white on some people.  Well not really white but like how gaga goes on me.  I'm so sad, I think I'm going to sulk in the corner... hehehe 

As for Bough Grey e/s making on the list... it's someone on aussie board's fault *ahem* XD

I'm also thinking about getting summer rose instead of backing up azalea blossom.  Since people say they are similar.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Who enabled you for Bough Grey? I am getting that one too! Hope it is noice


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I got Gaga for my birthday, but it won't get here till after my birthday. 
I would say get it anyway.. It is for a great cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh that's true! SOLD!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

You XD!! lol, it was more the fact that you don't seem to get dupes, and you mentioned it few times so I was like... Maybe it's nice -> Maybe I should get it -> I think I must have it -> Yes must get it... you would think I'd be an easy person to sell to, but alas no .  

It looks really nice on dark skin, I saw a swatch just before on a person similar skin colour, it made the green come out more, that was that cemented my decision.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ Oh oops! Buwahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a thing with grey though (and I don't even wear it all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I think it is such a flattering shade for everyone and you can wear it up and down lol.  

Yay Sal.. Now don't blame me, if you like Cyndi better.. but then I am sure you will try them on, right?  My friend said Cyndi went like berry shade, so she returned it.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Cyndi looks like a really nice shade, it's sad that it's getting no much attention. 

Yeah, I noticed that you like greys.  It is a beautiful e/s colour.  I need to learn techniques to make it work with my eyes. 

I should stop spamming the aussie boards for the day .  I'm procrastinating, so I'm finding excuses not to do my uni work. lol  

Sidenote: I still don't get why people are crazy about purple blushes, it really confounds me. I mean I totally get it for darker-skinned people.  I mean lighter skinned people. I tried it on my arm today at mecca one of the nars blushes (I think) and I was like  

I get lavender... but purple like VG b/o, or dirty plum. I don't get it. Am I missing something? I guess it's in the application?  I mean when I tried by candlight the first time I was like WTH, it makes you look like a disco ball, even though the mua put it on me.  Then I swatched it again another time and loved it and got it.  I now use it practically everyday.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

I've seen purple blushes done in editorial, but not in real life. I am not really into strong blush look anyway. I wanna see someone wearing a purple blush!!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to see it on someone pale.  I see people in color collection threads who are light going, I need the perfect purple, or I love my VG, and I'm like


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know.. Purple blush on a pale person automatically reminds me of a character in Tim Burton movie. The girl in Riveting collection promo is pale? I dare her to walk out in street like that lol


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

*goes to look at the promo pictures*

Speaking of Tim Burton. Did any watch the Alice in Wonderland movie this weekend? I really wanted to see it but all the good seats were taken when I went to book.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

I just got home from seeing Alice!

it was awesome but I spent the whole time picking apart johnny depp's makeup and the fact that Alice's hair kept changing. long, short, thick thin.. I think halfway thru they added extensions then took them away in the next scene.. so distracting!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Is it on this weekend?  We had a real bad storm down here, so my mind was occupied with that and makeup, of course.

Sal, I heard it is really good too.. Apparently Helena Bonham Carter is really good in that movie?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooh I think I'd like the Cyndi better if it did go berry! in some pictures I've seen it looks kind of blotchy and dated..


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I just got home from seeing Alice!

it was awesome but I spent the whole time picking apart johnny depp's makeup and the fact that Alice's hair kept changing. long, short, thick thin.. I think halfway thru they added extensions then took them away in the next scene.. so distracting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I either get really confused with Tim Burton movies or totally love them.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.  

 So was Johnny's makeup good? The mua must of had a ball doing all the different makeup!

I can't wait to see it next weekend.  I want to see it sooner but my b/f is too tired on weekdays to go see it.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Ooh I think I'd like the Cyndi better if it did go berry! in some pictures I've seen it looks kind of blotchy and dated.._

 





 No offence to Cyndi


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh this actually made more sense to me than the Disney version.. I was always really confused as a kid when I watched it!

Yeah Johnny Depp was unrecognisable, really well done. It kept subtly changing througout the movie too.. kept me entertained! my fiance told me off bc I was giving a running commentary.. ooh check out his lashes! oooh there goes her hair again! LOL!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 No offence to Cyndi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ha ha yes, Cyndi if you're reading this, that comment was in no way related to your age or your makeup! LOL!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Cyndi looks amazing on people with pigment lips, well from all the lip swatches I've seen anyhow. 

@Nat: Make is very distracting ^__^ I'm playing around with some right now. XD Barry M dazzle dust is soooooooooo pretty!! I want to cover my face with it.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Oh this actually made more sense to me than the Disney version.. I was always really confused as a kid when I watched it!

Yeah Johnny Depp was unrecognisable, really well done. It kept subtly changing througout the movie too.. kept me entertained! my fiance told me off bc I was giving a running commentary.. ooh check out his lashes! oooh there goes her hair again! LOL!_

 
I wanted to thank you for this post but there's no thanks button for that post . 

Cool! I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sal, do you think it is worth watching AIW at the cinema? I was going to wait for bluray to come out.. 

Haha.. Yeah now wish I didn't remove my makeup.. I could play with my new eyeshadows right now!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

@Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You know you want to play with the quint! bwahahaha!
AIW is in 3D as well, so if you want to see it in 3D then I think it'd be worth it. 

So weird the thanks button shows up now.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

I saw it in 3D bc I go to a local boutique cinema that does _everything_ in 3D.. 


Definitely see it at the movies! It was amazing, I think I had my mouth open the whole time. The small screen wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL sunnie..  I couldn't be bothered playing with it, but I sat and read the instructions LMAO. 

Cool. Hubby only likes seeing action movies at the cinema, but if I mention 3D, he might oblige. How exciting!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ lmao @ reading instructions!! It sounds like something I'd do when I'm feel lazy. 

Well AIW looks kind of like action movie, plus it's your birthday is coming up.  I can imagine that AIW in 3D might a similar experience to being on high from drugs. rofl!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL there's plenty of action in it for the guys.. amazing mu for the girls and swords and jaberwockies for the blokes.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

LMAO you girls crack me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I read all of the instructions.. It is interesting to see how they are supposed to use.. Until I read the part, 'the high quality applicator is designed to give you the optimal results'. Urm okay. 

I just asked hubby to go and see AIW and he said, 'nah, I already know the whole storyline'


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

How? It's Alice returning to Wonderland... I think it's Tim Burton's story based on the original or something.  Ask him why he went and saw the movie without you!! Or if he didn't why he's psychic. XD Maybe it'll confuse him into going with you ^__^ bwahahaha

As for the high quality applicator, you should take the supposed 'high quality applicator' and ask for a real 'high quality applicator' as mentioned in the instruction sheet. Just for amusement.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

That's right! Alice is 20 on this one and returning to 'underland' they call it.. It's a little different from the kids version.. Although the queen still plays croquet with the flamingo! Lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

I love reading this thread, you girls are great entertainment! Thank you <3


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahhh who knows!! He watches B grade Steven Segal movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and never really like any of Tim Burton movies..  Does anyone ever use those little brushes inside the palettes? When I was Dior, I swore SA was using it to do the shadow liner on someone.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

^^Haha wow.. I wonder if that would even work??


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_Get bubblegum instead of gaga 

I have gaga, I never hated a lipstick as much gaga before. But I'm not too upset since I can use it on top of darker lipsticks to tone it down. Well... that's what I keep telling myself to make myself feel better anyhow.

People say bubblegum and gaga are close. But gaga goes almost white kind of lilac on me. Whereas bubblegum goes beautiful pink with purpley undertones. Please say Snob and st whateverit's name are similar to gaga, they both look better than gaga on me.

I think with gaga lip pigmentation plays a big part on if it looks good or not. So try it the lips before you buy XD._

 
I picked up my gaga on Saturday (CP), I brought two of them, and totally glad I did. 

I have pigmented lips and am fair skinned with dark features. Gaga is one of the best lipsticks I ever tried. 

I haven't tried bbgum but I think Gaga is wearable by anyone, just gotta pair it with the right gloss.

I wore it yesterday with Lusterwhite, and Soar lipliner.. and Talent Pool/Blacktied on my eyes. My bf loved it.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^Haha wow.. I wonder if that would even work??_

 
 Tell me about it.. She was using an angled brush about 5cm long and looked just uncomfortable. 

I loved Gaga too..  The funny thing was, on my lips, it looked really similar to Bubblegum, but I preferred Gaga's texture. So smooth and creamy. I love all of VG lippies really. Anyway, I can't wear Snob l/s, but somehow I could wear Gaga okay..  I don't even need a l/l or l/g to improve the shade either!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 8, 2010)

I tried cyndi today, it's really nice.  It's cancels out the purple/blue undertones of my lips and leaves me with nice rosy red colour. When I have it on you can't tell I have lipstick on at all. I can't wait to I get cyndi.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

More swatches for Give me liberty of london:
MAC Give Me Liberty of London - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself

Is anyone changing 'what to get' list? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Everhip l/s and Perennial High Style are tempting me.. Off to check the dupe swatches again!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ Do it Nat! They are soooo pretty!!! lol

Not that I'm trying to enable you or anything


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 8, 2010)

Everhip looks nice but I think it will look horrible on me.. kind of like an illamasqua lippy I got.. it was either Scandal or Obey, I'll have to check when I get home hehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Not that I'm trying to enable you or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Suuuuuuuuure Carina!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mich, Obey? Crap I have that too and it looks awful on me.. I don't like the shade and I hate the texture lol.  Do you think they look similar? I have to remember to try Blowdry l/s tonight and see..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah whichever one of the two it is, it looks almost orangey on me lol! Really really bad hahahaha. I'll check when I get home. Maybe it is totally different, who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just checked my emails with Brooke - the one I have is Scandal. But it doesn't look like the swatches online!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm I am getting tired of ordering lip stuff online! I need actual lip swatches!

Oops, forgot Temptalia had some.. Meh.. Everhip looks like Fresh Salmon or YSL Rouge Volupte in Peach Passion!

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-give-me...hotos-swatches


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ See I look at those swatches and I fall in love with Everhip even more!!! I think I am going to get a backup of it as well! It looks creamier to me than Fresh Salmon.... 

Edit: DERRRR of course it is creamier Carina! Its a cremesheen! lol

And now thanks to you I am lemming YSL Rogue Volupte in Peach Passion! bahahahahahaah


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Ohh really?? And I'm getting Victorian! Maybe I should have got Everhip instead for pretty packaging


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Hahaha.. Go and try Peach Passion Carina! It is beautiful shade! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wuv how it brightens my complexion.

Mich, I can't stand Victorian!! Don't really like Fresh Salmon either... Let me know what you think


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh no you don't like it?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How come!! Do a lipswatch for me pretty please?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha.. I will do them tonight (they are at home). I don't like textures (flakey lips booster boo) and the colours look weird too! They look pretty on Temptalia lips, but I didn't think they'd look that bright


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah I was going by T's swatches and both Victorian and Fresh Salmon look nice on her! I thought I could pull Victorian off coz I certainly couldn't do something like Gaga/Bubbles/Snob etc


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Mich, you and I have similar skintones, right? And we both have pigmented lips lol..
I don't know.. Victorian and Fresh Salmon are nothing like that on me. Bubblegum is pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm too scared of such a light/white pink though! Oh well, if victorian looks crap I'll put a dazzleglass on top. Dazzleglasses fix everything.. come to think of it, I should try a d/g on top of Scandal LOL

Forgot to answer your Q, yeah we are similar - I am C2 in F+B


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

I forgot to check the lippy textures before.. Now if it is frost, I will stay away! I did put d/g and still looked crap. Maybe I need to do more experiment, but I just can't be bothered with a lippy that requires so much work


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha yeah that's fair enough. I don't mind doing the work if it looks super though


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

^^lol I am too dumb for that. I find out pretty l/s and l/g combo but never remember


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Omg don't say you are dumb! You aren't dumb! Silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are just busy with better things to do than make a crap lipstick look good lol! I found my Scandal l/s, want a swatch??


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 9, 2010)

Victorian is a full on colour, quite yellowy for pink imho. I think only little amount of people can pull of Victorian nicely, few people tried on the event and it didn't look that great. The people that i've seen that look great with Victorian on, seem to have goldeny skin.    

I second the bubblegum. hehehehe.  It's very pretty! But then again it's hard to choose l/s without really trying it on.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ That's why I thought it would work on me, I can't do blue based light pinks at all. Oh well, if it doesn't work I can always sell it or keep it for summer and fake-tan goodness lol.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't do blue based pink or anything either, because I have very strong blue undertone to my lips apparently, you can't see it.  But bubblegum has purple base, and works fine for me, it doesn't look too purple either on my lips just very subtle.  

Ahhh, I thought you were getting it as in buying later, not getting as in the mail. ^^;;; 

The girl in the SCF swatch thread looks great with Victorian, I hope it works for you.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Here it is..  I can usually pull off shade like this, but it is just the texture that annoys me. It doesn't cover my pigmented lips well and way too shimmery. I look like Asian Kath.





Oops yeah Mich, show me Scandal.. I think Victorian is frosty version of Obey lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ what's this Nat?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Victorian l/s!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Here it is..  I can usually pull off shade like this, but it is just the texture that annoys me. It doesn't cover my pigmented lips well and way too shimmery. I look like Asian Kath.





Oops yeah Mich, show me Scandal.. I think Victorian is frosty version of Obey lol_

 
I actually really like how that looks lol! Very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's scandal.. not so pretty (please excuse my moustache, a lovely girl at my TAFE is going to do threading on me tomorrow I hope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






I should probably point out that coz it's dark I had to use a flash and the colour is a lot more rich than that, that seems really washed out. On me its really very deep pink/peach


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ Lol Mich you are hilarious! That colour is friggen hot by the way! And could your lips be any bigger! Holy crap, they are gorgeous!!!!!! 

And Nat I have to agree with Mich! I really like Victorian on you  I think it looks gorgeous!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

It's just an illusion Carina, I cut out my face coz I just had a shower and look feral so my lips look huge hahaha


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a better pic of the colour, but it's even pinker than this:


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_It's just an illusion Carina_

 

Suuuuuuuure it is 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_This is a better pic of the colour, but it's even pinker than this:




_

 

Ohhhhhh soooo pretty.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me thinks I have to track this l/s down...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah Mich your lips are amazing! If I had a mouth like that I'd be painting it up all sorts of colours!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha.. yeah, I have to admit the lippy doesn't look too bad in the pic, but trust me, I look awful.   Mich, if you hate Scandal, I don't think you'd like Victorian


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Victorian looks more "light pink" than Scandal, which seems more "deep pink/coral" to me. Wow, I suck at describing things haha. Well, I hope I like it


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

It is probably less coral than Scandal, but in overall, I look really washed out. Hope you like it though.. I can't imagine you wearing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I am so used to seeing you wearing darker lipsticks.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 9, 2010)

:d     :d


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Ahaha thanks Nat and Carina! Hopefully it will all be fine


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_It is probably less coral than Scandal, but in overall, I look really washed out. Hope you like it though.. I can't imagine you wearing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I am so used to seeing you wearing darker lipsticks._

 

One time Sue used liperase and babysparks (i think?) on me and EVERYONE commented on it lol!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha lip erase & baby sparks combo is pretty!  Maybe I will swap Victorian..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2010)

So what did everyone order from Give me Libery? 
I only ordered Bough Grey e/s, Perennial High Style l/g and English Accent l/g. Now I wish I ordered Blooming Lovely l/s and Blue India n/p, only because they are sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Man.. Shell Pearl b/p and Ever hip l/s are sold out too!!  So as the medium makeup bag..  No wonder MAC is not having two F&F this year!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 11, 2010)

My order consisted of:

Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Bough Grey Eyeshadow 
Frankly Fresh lipglass
Perennial High Style lipglass 
English Accents lipglass
Everhip l/s 
Prim and Proper Blush

But I am going to order some more stuff when it comes out here as well I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And mum is going to get me the medium makeup bag in hong kong.... squeeeeeeeeee


My Boo Kitty has a blooming lovely on her site for a pretty reasonable price if you want to get it.... reasonable in that it is cheaper than it would be here in Aus.. lol

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MAC-cosmetic-...item35a7bed042


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 11, 2010)

I ordered,

Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Summer Rose Beauty Powder
Prim & Proper blush
Peachstock l/s
Ever Hip l/s
Birds & Berries e/s
Frankly Fresh l/g
English Accents l/g

I like the looks of  P&P l/s, PHS l/g, Bough Grey e/s, and couple of other stuff; but I'm going to wait until it comes here to try before I buy.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh sunnie, you wouldn't want to wait to buy them here! The lipsticks would be $42-$45 each, Lipglasses would be $41? We pay more for the special packaging!

I have Lavender Whip (and a back up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), which looks awful on me, so I didn't bother to order Blooming Lovely.. But then who knows? It might look different.. Damn!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, I know... But I hate having stuff that I don't like or hate. To be honest I'll probably end up only picking up bough grey, I heard that it has poor colour payoff and got scared.  The other high contender is P&P lipstick, but I'm think it's too bright for my liking, and buy GAL instead. I have hard time getting things that swatch well to show up, so...  I'll only be buying the stuff I listed if I love it.  PHS looks nice but I'm thinking it won't look nice.  The other stuff is blue india n/p, I heard that US post doesn't allow n/p so I didn't want to risk it.  

I also secretly hoping that nodies will still have it in stock then and try here and order there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really wanted blooming lovely, but I think it'll go white on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Don't worry about not getting blooming lovely, it'll probably come back on the mac site again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just like SCF, and you can get it then


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh my gosh sunnie, you wouldn't want to wait to buy them here! The lipsticks would be $42-$45 each, Lipglasses would be $41? We pay more for the special packaging!

I have Lavender Whip (and a back up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), which looks awful on me, so I didn't bother to order Blooming Lovely.. But then who knows? It might look different.. Damn!_

 

True that eh... I forgot that MAC has that little trick of hiking up the prices for special packaging...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_Yeah, I know... But I hate having stuff that I don't like or hate. To be honest I'll probably end up only picking up bough grey, I heard that it has poor colour payoff and got scared.  The other high contender is P&P lipstick, but I'm think it's too bright for my liking, and buy GAL instead. I have hard time getting things that swatch well to show up, so...  I'll only be buying the stuff I listed if I love it.  PHS looks nice but I'm thinking it won't look nice.  The other stuff is blue india n/p, I heard that US post doesn't allow n/p so I didn't want to risk it.  

I also secretly hoping that nodies will still have it in stock then and try here and order there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really wanted blooming lovely, but I think it'll go white on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Don't worry about not getting blooming lovely, it'll probably come back on the mac site again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just like SCF, and you can get it then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh I get all my n/p from US!! I just hate paying that much for MAC polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would rather get OPI, Zoya, China Glaze or Nubar.. 

Yeah GAL or Show Orchid.. I don't think you are missing out on P&P

I don't know if Blooming Lovely would be available again though.. It is not often that the sold out stuff are back in stock.

Haha Carina.. I am sure if there is a will, there is a way.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *wink, nudge*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ There is ALWAYS a way  hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 12, 2010)

Nat, I think there's high chances of blooming lovely coming back up. I mean even ripe peach got put up again, though it sold out quickly.  Bubblegum also got sold out fairly quickly and it got put back.  Think positive ^______^


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ LOL thanks.. I am not just talking about SCF though.. The popular collections like HK.. The ones that were sold out never got back in stock again. Same as Peppermint patti n/p.  I could always order Blooming Lovely from Nordies, but meh.. I am over it already lol


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 12, 2010)

Positive thinking!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ I keep reminding myself that Lavender whip looks crap on me!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 12, 2010)

^I ordered:

Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Dirty Plum Blush
Blue India Nail Polish
Petals and Peacocks Lipstick
Bough Grey Eye Shadow
Frankly Fresh Lipglass
Liberty of London  Makeup Bag - Medium

OMG I'm so glad I got the makeup bag and Shell Pearl before they sold out. I would have been devastated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm kinda kicking myself for not getting Birds and Berries eye shadow... but it does look ALOT like Fashion starflash shadow..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha Bibi, I don't even need to guess that you'd order Petals and Peacocks l/s!

Yeah, I think Birds and Berries is identical to Strike a pose?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha Bibi, I don't even need to guess that you'd order Petals and Peacocks l/s!

Yeah, I think Birds and Berries is identical to Strike a pose?_

 

Si, si senorita! Can't wait to get P+P. In anticipation I'm going to wear a hot pink lip tomorrow.  It is time to shock the general public with the power of ANIME lip tar muhahahha!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2010)

Bibi do you have Nars Schiap and Funny Face?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 13, 2010)

^No I don't own any Nars lippies actually. I did try Schiap once though and I remember thinking that it wasn't bright enough lol...


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 13, 2010)

I went light on with this collection, I only ordered Shell Pearl BP and Bough Grey e/s. None of the lippies jumped out and me and I don't really have a thing for lip glosses at all. I haven't heard back from my CP but I hope she managed to get Shell Pearl, it's the one I was really lemming!!

I think you're right about Bird & Berries Nat, from the swatches it's identical to Strike a Pose, I don't know about the textures though as SAP is a starflash and it's luuuuuuurve.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't understand the rave for light purple lippes?? I've never seen anyone in person wearing them, they're hard to pull off and I'm sure if I ever put some on I'd look like a corpse.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 13, 2010)

You got your Shell Pearl!

Haha.. Some girls can rock lavender lippies..  I've seen pictures of darker skintone ladies wearing it and they looked so pretty!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^No I don't own any Nars lippies actually. I did try Schiap once though and I remember thinking that it wasn't bright enough lol... _

 
 Haha I love Schiap. It is so neon, I love it when my exhibitionist personality plays up.


----------



## indybrat (Mar 15, 2010)

Did Spring Color Forecast get released today?  I thought it was meant to but it hasn't appeared on the website.  I've got an appointment near Chadstone tomorrow morning and plan to hit MAC afterward.  I checked the website to see what the Australian prices are looking like, except there is no sign of the collection up yet.  I just hope that when I get there around 10.45ish they haven't sold out of what I want.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 15, 2010)

indy, the collection is released today! Website is always early or slow..
Do you need to know prices for particular products? I am sure some of the girls here can help you out.


----------



## indybrat (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_indy, the collection is released today! Website is always early or slow..
Do you need to know prices for particular products? I am sure some of the girls here can help you out._

 
Yeah, you really can't win with the website, Hello Kitty went up early so I thought it would be worth checking over the weekend. Then I tried a couple of times today.

I just wanted to see what the blush ombres, pigments and quads were worth, so I don't get too big a shock at the cash register.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

The blush ombres are 52..... sunniechan found out that the quads are 70 and *i think* the stacks are 65 each.....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ Haha.. so you don't want to get this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think Carina has prices.. Where is she? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  \

Edited to say: Here she is! Speaking of devil


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

^^Hahahahaha the devil indeed!!!!!


----------



## indybrat (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Haha.. so you don't want to get this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l_

 

Exactly!  I've never really gotten over the time I went to the Pro store for a 'few' things and went to pay only to discover I had over $400 worth.  I mean I knew it would be expensive as I'd purchased  a couple of brushes, but I didn't think I had that much extra stuff.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 15, 2010)

You have to tell us what you gotten tomorrow indybrat.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Mar 15, 2010)

I went and picked up 2 of the blush ombres (Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom) yesterday for a CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already got my hands on 2 Ripe Peach thanks to my SO!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ Lucky you! Are you in love with Ripe Peach ??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay.. went to the Pro store today. The release date for Art Supplies collection is:

*April 18th and it is on-line/website exclusive*





Oh Mich, Kirra says hello


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Lucky you! Are you in love with Ripe Peach ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
To be honest, I don't get the hype LOL but it's a gorgeous blush colour which I do love but not enough to warrant a bajillion back up of it hehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ That's what I thought too, but I am hoping it looks beautiful on me


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Nat for the info. I'm so sad that the Art Supplies collection is an online exclusive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to try some of the lipstains out.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ Nat!! Thank you so much for telling me. I miss her so much! Did you tell her I moved?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

I know sunnie!  I think we just have to bite the bullet and order them lol.. 

Michelle, I never spoke to her before and she was nice! First she couldn't remember who Michelle was and then she went, ohh the short girl?  I said hello, she is my height and I am not that short lol..   Yeah I told her all about you and she wished you a good luck with everything too.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, I'm really excited for the lipstains, I hope they are longwearing on me.  Hopefully there will be more swatches of it soon


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 16, 2010)

Just do a CP girlies!!! I'm going to be doing one for sure if it is online exclusive! There is no freakin way MAC is getting me to pay full RRP here!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

I am wondering.. Is it on-line exclusives, because there are just way too many collections?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

I like to cp my definites and then get what I'm not sure about after I swatch it here.  But I won't get to do it with Art supplies now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would've thought they would've made pret a papier an online exclusive, since it's smaller :S


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

But then I wouldn't wanna swatch those lip stains.. Eeek
I was at the Shu counter and these young girls were applying lipsticks on their lips! So I pointed at the applicators and ask them to use those.  Gross


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^I am definitely not short LOL! She remembers me because of pigment pressing normally hahah. I got her hooked on this Inglot pigment rofl. I will go see her when I'm in Melb in a few weeks


----------



## indybrat (Mar 16, 2010)

Yay for MAC Chadstone.  Dropped in this morning and picked up pigment stack 1, Color 3 Quad, Vibrant Grape and Ripe Peach blush ombre.  Very impressed with myself as I only got the 4 things I went in for.  I was tempted to try Radiccio lipstick, but resisted.

I liked the look of Vibrant Grape in the pictures I'd seen of it but wasn't sure if I could pull off the colour until I tried it.  The MA put Vibrant Grape on one cheek and Ripe Peach on the other so I could decide if I liked the colours.  She then took Ripe Peach off and did that side in Vibrant Grape so I could go to work not looking silly.

I just wish I'd paid more attention to how she applied the blush.

And thanks to you lovely and helpful ladies I wasn't shocked when I handed over my credit card.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ I was at Chadstone today? You weren't that lady with a nose job by any chance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding

Mich apparently Kirra said she calls everyone short, especially those who are shorter than her! Urmm everyone??


----------



## indybrat (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I was at Chadstone today? You weren't that lady with a nose job by any chance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding_

 
Ha ha, nope that wasn't me.  I was there about 11am.  I was surprised it wasn't busy.  There was only 1 customer there when I arrived.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice haul indybrat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Yeah Vintage Grape b/o surprised me, too. It's very lovely when it's on the cheek.  As for the application, I say best thing is to play with it, that's the beauty of the ombres, you can use the different shades separately, like one as the highlight and the other to contour, or mix it up.  Though personally I don't like to mix VG because it can go too dark for my liking, also I can see that one going muddy if mixed too much.  But that's my opinion though.  As for the brushes, the ma at the vip night used 109 for dense application, but you can use the 187/188 for light application.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 16, 2010)

188 rules for light apps of blush! It's all I use with Margin otherwise it comes up way too dark.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 16, 2010)

haha you guys are so cute! haha

anyways i went to get ripe peachhh! gorgeous! love itttttt! I should go down to mac tomorrow to try VG too! I might love it! yays


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_Ha ha, nope that wasn't me.  I was there about 11am.  I was surprised it wasn't busy.  There was only 1 customer there when I arrived._

 





  I was there around 4pm and no one was there. Oh except that girl with a nose job lady, of course.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ Was it a girl with a nosejob or a lady with a nosejob?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 17, 2010)

^Is Kira the tall German lady with the long black hair and piercing blue eyes? Or is she the shorter blonde girl with curly hair and glasses? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feels like I'm playing Guess Who hehehe


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 17, 2010)

Nah Kira is tall and blonde. I haven't seen her wear glasses before.. her hair is curly/waved or straight. Hehe @ guess who


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 17, 2010)

^Ohh okay. I'm really terrible with peoples names actually >_<. Do you ladies know the names of the tall lady with long black hair and the girl with brown hair and an British accent? I always feel so bad when I go in there that they know MY name but I've got no clue what theirs is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the young guy who works there is named Robbie...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2010)

Bibi, the girl with a British accent you mentioned.. Does she work for Myer Melbourne now?  Is that her?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bibi, the girl with a British accent you mentioned.. Does she work for Myer Melbourne now?  Is that her?_

 

^Yeah that's the one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shes always so nice.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ Yeah she is a cutie! Love her accent


----------



## indybrat (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Ohh okay. I'm really terrible with peoples names actually >_<. Do you ladies know the names of the tall lady with long black hair..._

 

Could be Danni, although I seem to recall she said she was Danish.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 20, 2010)

I went and checked out the SCF collection today, I was surprised all the ombrés weren't sold out!

Only picked up azalea blossom bc it is unlike anything I've got already, vintage grape was gorgeous but too dark for me even with a 188 application I think.

At first I balked at the $52 price but man these things are big! I told the MA it's like getting 2 blushes for the price of one!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I went and checked out the SCF collection today, I was surprised all the ombrés weren't sold out!

Only picked up azalea blossom bc it is unlike anything I've got already, vintage grape was gorgeous but too dark for me even with a 188 application I think.

At first I balked at the $52 price but man these things are big! I told the MA it's like getting 2 blushes for the price of one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
now that you mention getting 2 blushes for the price of 1, its seems trueee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have 3 of the ombres!! LOVE them so much!!! hahas MAC is out to kill my pocket! I resisted getting the bronze-y colour one though! The rest were too good to resist! hahas 

I have ripe peach now & i loveee it!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 20, 2010)

Oooh what one is the bronze colour?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2010)

^ Springshine?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 20, 2010)

Whaaat?! Where was that one? ARGH!!

No.. Probably better that I didn't see it..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Whaaat?! Where was that one? ARGH!!

No.. Probably better that I didn't see it.._

 
Hehe with colour 4/Amber collection.. Now I am thinking I should have got Springshine instead of the other two..  Oh well


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 20, 2010)

haha yeah! It was springshine. I couldn't think of the name!HAHA go check it out! It's pretty too! But i have way too many!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_But i have way too many! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 No amount is 'way too many' here


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 21, 2010)

went and checked Springshine out as I have a $20 Myer giftcard.. pretty but couldn't be bothered waiting to get served at the Chaddy store. I guess I'm not as die hard as I thought!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 21, 2010)

I can't be bothered scrolling back through all these pages so does anyone know when Liberty of London is released here? I know it was mentioned already but I've been scrolling through a few pages and now I'm dizzy


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 21, 2010)

^April 12th


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank goodness I was over Blooming Lovely l/s lemming.. It looked totally unflattering on my friend's lips and she and I have the similar skintone.  
What is everyone getting from Art Supplies collection? Thanks to Temptalia's reviews, my list has gone really lame..  I am getting:

Blackline Pearlglide liner
Zinc Zone GPS
Charred Mauve GPS (maybe)

What are you ladies planning to get from this collection?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah Art Supplies looks really good and I'm in love with Pearlglides but I hardly wear the ones I have so I dunno if I'll actually get these but here's what I want

Blackline p/g
Undercurrent p/g 
Almost Noir p/g?? (maybe)
None of the GPS
Full of Flare lipstain?

I think I'll have to wait for the line to be released here for the lipstains, I'd really like to see them in person to get an idea of the payoff and textures.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Robyn, Art Supplies is supposedly online only


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

Yup Carina is right.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you see Temptalia's review Robyn? I am skipping all of the lip stains.


----------



## indybrat (Mar 24, 2010)

I was so exited for the lip stains until I saw Temptalias review.  On the up side my wallet thanks me.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 24, 2010)

^My list is shorter now too. This is the last collection I'll be buying from for a while. I'm skipping Prep for Colour and The Beach one.

I'm getting:

Greengrease Greasepaint
Zinc Zone Greasepaint
Brown, Now Greasepaint
Below Ground Greasepaint
Dirty Greasepaint
 and probably ALL of the Pearlglides >_< hehehe...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

^^ I should really stop buying MAC collection too! But then if I don't buy MAC, then I buy Dior, Shu, MUFE or Giorgio.. Grrr..


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I should really stop buying MAC collection too! But then if I don't buy MAC, then I buy Dior, Shu, MUFE or Giorgio.. Grrr.._

 
^Hehehe this is why I try not to branch out too much into other brands. I know I'd just go crazy buying from all of them. I'm going to focus on updating my wardrobe and shoes instead of makeup for a little bit. I'm tired of my clothes!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 24, 2010)

^^ I feel the same way Bibi! I'm actually not getting anything from Art  Supplies anymore and I think I'll skip Pret a Papier as well... I need  some new clothes and shoes desperately....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

Haha.. True.. yesterday I found I have all these new clothes that I haven't worn for a year!  But then now I don't want them and I want everything in black or black.  Gosh, it is so hard to look great in every way


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 24, 2010)

^Me too Nat!! I want everything in BLACK. I just bought a black bag, gloves, fingerless gloves, boots, a neck scarf and a tshirt/dress all in black. It just looks so good and it means I can wear what ever makeup look I want because everything looks amazing with black. Plus it's super slimming and I like to look like a ninja >_<

Hey is it me or are these upcoming Mac collections as boring as a philosophy lecture? i guess its a good thing because I'm not buying as much. But still... major yawnage.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

So true Bibi!! Black is new black lol.. I found it is so hard to find nice, funky and good quality black outfits, that don't cost $200 a top either! Grr

Haha.. I felt the same way about MAC collections, but then I am back into it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MAC is like a drug that I can't shake off.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 24, 2010)

just buy what you like and dye them black! lol.. dylon dye is $9 at Safeway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm bored of MAC too. I have a Myer GC burning a hole in my purse but I just can't muster the enthusiasm!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 24, 2010)

^^ I have a giftcard too and don't know what to spend it on haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_just buy what you like and dye them black! lol.. dylon dye is $9 at Safeway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I am planning to! I might pull out my sewing machine and spend some quality time with it.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 25, 2010)

It's probably a good thing that Art Supplies is on line only because now I'm only going to get the pearl glides. I didn't see Temptalia yet but that's my next stop after here.

I've been pretty good with my makeup buys this year. I'm trying to pay off a loan then save to get a new car so I've not got much left over to buy the makeups so I've had to be more selective in what I want. I hear you on the black thing too! My wardrobe consists of mostly black or really dark colours, I do about 3 loads of darks washing a week and maybe one of lights


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

Buwahahaha, I only ordered one GPS and one pearlglide liner from Art Supplies collection!  I am so proud of myself!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ I'm not getting anything from Art Supplies! I originally wanted like 6 of the GPS but now I have thought about it and I'll never use them (the crease factor turned me off).... So yep, nothing for me!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

^ Haha someone with a better self-control! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, I am getting one to see what it is like..  Since I don't use Shadesticks, I have a feeling that this might be another 'sitting there looking pretty' item


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 30, 2010)

My self control has been pretty good since I got engaged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to save for the wedding now (and the honeymoon!!!) so thankfully my makeup lemmings have decreased a little


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 2, 2010)

Have you set the date, Carina?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 2, 2010)

No not yet, but we want it to be in March next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I made a list of all the things I need to organise for the wedding... Sheeeeesh! There is a lot of shit to do 


Hey does anyone remember what the greasepaint sticks retailed for here in aus?


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ They're $38 sweetie. 

Has everyone seen Stereo Rose is coming out again in July, I'm so on board for getting this but I'm wondering if there will be enough stock?? It seems every MAC addict on here wants at least one and some want 2 or 3.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ Thanks Robyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I'm worried about that as well! But I'm going to find out the exact launch date closer to the time and pre-order with MAC pro at least 2 weeks in advance


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 3, 2010)

^I'm going to order 2 Stereo Roses even though I have yet to finish even 1 of my MSF's lol... Shooting Star was my first one and there is still heaps and heaps left. Stereo Rose is such a cult item though... so yeah I need 2


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 3, 2010)

I just bought one, but I'm going to get 2 as well... BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 3, 2010)

I plan on getting just the one and I highly doubt I'll get through that ever lol! 

It just bugs me the people that buy a few extra to sell off at a marked up price on ebay and even in here! I saw it with Ripe Peach and almost sent a fellow specktrette a narky email because it was so obvious that she had bought extra to on sell for a profit, MAC addicts should no better, it's like turning on your own kind!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There off my soap box


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 3, 2010)

One Stereo Rose is enough for me.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 3, 2010)

So what's so good about Stereo Rose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have heaps of MSF's, I barely use them - someone tell me why I need one more?


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_So what's so good about Stereo Rose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have heaps of MSF's, I barely use them - someone tell me why I need one more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^I'm not practical enough to give you any good reasons. Here are my reasons for buying it:

1 - It's pretttttttty - I love MSF's, especially ones that deposit some colour
2 - It's been a long term member of my MAC wish list and it's about time my lemming was fulfilled
3 - It's being re-released! The MAC gods are giving us all the opportunity to finally get a cult item and I'm not going to miss out. Also did I mention that it's pretttttyy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I just need to hear some good news about Metal Rock.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_So what's so good about Stereo Rose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have heaps of MSF's, I barely use them - someone tell me why I need one more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok Mich, you know how I barely wear any makeup these days? To give you an idea, I usually wear mascara, foundation, blush and *maybe* a lip product. But even with that pared down look, if I want a pinky coral blush the first thing I always reach for is Stereo Rose, time after time. I paid about AUD$90 for it, but to me it's worth every cent. 

My three go to blushes are Stereo Rose, Stark Naked and Superdupernatural.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 5, 2010)

^^ Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I love Stark Naked. I haven't even opened my Superdupernatural yet lol!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I love Stark Naked. I haven't even opened my Superdupernatural yet lol!!!_

 
Oh you HAVE to open it!!! I absolutely adore mine for a natural look when I can't be bothered thinking about a blush colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's the most used mineralized blush that I own


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I love Stark Naked. I haven't even opened my Superdupernatural yet lol!!!_

 

^OMG why not Michelle??! It's superduper amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Show it some lovvveeee. I can hold on to it for you if you don't want to give it the attention it needs.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 5, 2010)

I like having new unopened MAC stuffs in my drawer. Yes, I'm weird.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I like having new unopened MAC stuffs in my drawer. Yes, I'm weird._

 
 My friend is like that too! I went through her traincase and saw all of untouched HK lippies, Shu holiday palettes and all of the shades she doesn't like, but she just like having them sitting there.  So at least there are two of you lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 13, 2010)

GMLOL, Art Supplies and Prep For Colour are all up on the website now...

Excuse my french, but HOLY F**K, the prices for GMLOL are freakin crazy!!!!! MAC have truly lost their freaking minds! 

I'm so glad I did a CP for my stuff.... I only paid about $170AUD for the stuff I ordered... If I had bought it here it would have been $366AUD!!!!!!




EDIT: The scarf is $220AUD!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ The funny thing is the scarf looks like Louis Vuitton Murakami scarf, which was actually cheaper than MAC scarf!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And LV one was silk one too!

Anyhoo.. Is it just me or the collections seem to release quicker here lately?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2010)

I must be really bored by MAC at the moment.. This does nothing to me!
MAC Alice + Olivia Collection for Summer 2010


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ You must be because I just lost my mind! I want those pigments soooo bad!!!!! Yummmmmmmm


----------



## charlieee (Apr 13, 2010)

The scarf price is indeed insane. and i don't think it's worth getting it really.
i picked up a couple of things from the GMLOL collection today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, only to come home and receive an email from myer that there will be 10% off storewide tomorrow and thursday for myer one members


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ Oh that has got to suck hun


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay that really sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it happened to me tooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just picked up stuff on monday! rawrr


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 13, 2010)

^Omgggggggg.... $37 for eye shadows? $70 for the medium brush bag :| Ladies promise me that none of you will buy the bag for that much. It's worth $15. MAX. Don't do it! It just pisses me off that they can get away for charging so much for stuff here. It's totally rediculous. I seriously feel like boycotting MAC Australia all together.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ I feel the same way!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm really pissed now because I just found out that Alice & Olivia isnt even coming to Australia! Three new pigments and we wont get them here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I can do a CP, but I'm still angry


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone know of the release date for Pret a Papier? I want to check out Coral Crepe in person.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 3, 2010)

I was told 10th May the other day


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Carina!!! Did you get Gazette grey?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 3, 2010)

No prob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No I didn't order gazette grey. Should I??


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

^ Yeah it is gorrrrrgeous!  So much better in person


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 3, 2010)

^^ Hehe just ordered it


----------



## sambibabe (May 4, 2010)

^^Puwahaha you are so cute!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 12, 2010)

Ok so thanks to my 3 item per collection limit and Project 10 pan, I have reduced my wishlists dramatically (Previously, my To The Beach list had 13 items on it!!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, there are still a few things I want from upcoming collections... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*To The Beach*
Life's a Breeze lipliner
Temperatures Rising lipliner
In the Buff nail lacquer
Scorcher nail lacquer

*In the Groove*
Jazzed l/s
On the Scene cremesheen glass
Stereo Rose MSF


*Alice & Olivia*
Later pigment
If It Sparkles pigment
Partylicious pigment
Morning After nail lacquer

*Digipops*
NOTHING!!! YAY!

Thats only 11 items between now and August! I think that is pretty good!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is everyone else planning on getting?


----------



## sambibabe (May 13, 2010)

Wow.. I am a bit out of MAC collections. Only getting #131 brush and maybe Thrills lippy from To the Beach collection.
Shouldn't have looked at Temptalia's swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC To the Beach Collection ? Beach Bronze Cream Bronzer Review, Photos, Swatches


----------



## vintageroses (May 13, 2010)

oooooh nail lacquer Carina! yums! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should set to buy max 3/collection tooo! haha good idea!

I'm going to get hipness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & maybe a cream bronzer, really tempted to get marine life toooo! 

Got to save for my grad trip & when my best friend comes to visit me!


----------



## keeks87 (May 15, 2010)

I want Thrills and Sweet & Punchy but thats it from To The Beach. I'm really pale and look hideous wearing bronzers.


----------



## rockin26 (May 16, 2010)

^^ Have you tried Nars Laguna? I'm NW15 and this looks really natural on me


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 16, 2010)

^^ Nothing catches my eye as a musthave from To the beach. Anyone see similarity between Hipness and Dainty MB?


----------



## vintageroses (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Nothing catches my eye as a musthave from To the beach. Anyone see similarity between Hipness and Dainty MB?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
_Comparison swatches between Dainty and Hipness. Hope it's helpful to some of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Dainty (L), Hipness (R) under artifical light (no flash)






Dainty (L), Hipness (R) in natural light (dusk) with flash_

 
Here you go hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's from the swatches thread


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 16, 2010)

^^ Thanks! My suspicions were correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I liked the look of the Dainty swatch better before scrolling down to see the labels hehe. Guess Hipness is one I can miss


----------



## vintageroses (May 17, 2010)

^^ hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you get to save moneyy! yay


----------



## keeks87 (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Have you tried Nars Laguna? I'm NW15 and this looks really natural on me_

 
No I haven't tried NARS bronzers before, I'll check it out next time at Myer.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 18, 2010)

^^ keeks, if you do end up liking nars products, i would suggest you buy them from here:

http://www.kissandmakeupny.com/nabpo.html

They have flat rate shipping of $7.95 and its way cheaper than Mecca


----------



## rockin26 (May 19, 2010)

^^ I second that and she replaced my bronzer when the first one she sent me was smashed up in the post, free of charge!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

^^ COOL! I just ordered a NARS multiple & illuminator yesterday


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 30, 2010)

cn someone confirm the australian release date for in the groove
thanks


----------



## loulouthi (Jun 30, 2010)

i actually emailed MAC online today asking about upcoming release dates in Australia - here is part of the response:

_Please find below the initial release dates for the collections you requested. Please note these dates are subject to change.
In the Groove - 26th July
Dare to Wear - 23rd August
Fabulous Felines - 6th September
Venomous Villains - 4th October
A Tartan Tale - 1st November_


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh I wish I hadn't looked in the swatch threads, Fabulous Felines has some pretty stuff in it especially the liquid eyeliners. I think I'll have to limit myself to only FF & VV and that's it until I go o/s in March. 

What's everyone else looking at getting in the up and coming collections?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jul 3, 2010)

I have been avoiding the forums for weeks now so that I'm not tempted by FF and VV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I did just place a CP order for some stuff from In the Groove and Alica + Olivia... Its my first makeup purchase in over a month!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 3, 2010)

I've ordered Stereo Rose & By Candlelight from ITG but skipping Alic & Olivia. I stuffed up with paypal to my CP and sent it to her wrong email address, I had to wait 3 days for the money to come back and then when I sent it again the exchange rate dropped and I had to pay $30 more


----------



## mystery (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if 26th of July is still the release date for ITG here?
TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
got this email from mac today:
Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

With regard to your email, In The Groove collection will launch in Australia on the 26th July 2010, this date is subject to change at anytime.

We trust the above addresses your concern. We hope that we have the opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns. 

Sincerely, 

Nachelle Karakatsanis 
Response Representative 
Global Consumer Communications


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 2, 2010)

is digipop not being released here? i havent been paying attention


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 6, 2010)

They have changed the Mac Website! It looks like the US one now.

Annnnnnnd it has extra stuff! It has the palettes for eyeshadow and blush listed as "Coming Soon"! And it also has a goodbyes section now..


----------



## mystery (Aug 6, 2010)

hooray for the updated site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I was wondering when they would change it.
we don't look so...neglected? now.
lol


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_is digipop not being released here? i havent been paying attention_

 

I'm wondering about this too. I don't know if I want anything from it but I'd like to see it in person - it looks interesting!


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Redaddict* 

 
_I'm wondering about this too. I don't know if I want anything from it but I'd like to see it in person - it looks interesting!_

 
I shall answer my own question in case anyone else is interested.  Apparently digi-pops is going to be released next monday.


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks


----------



## lara (Sep 8, 2010)

Did fabulous felines get released this past Monday?


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Did fabulous felines get released this past Monday?_

 
It must have, I was in Myer Adelaide on Monday afternoon and saw the displays out but I had no idea it was launch day as I haven't been paying attention to the collections lol!

Now I have to go back at some stage and get some of those liners lol. They were really nice.


----------



## Redaddict (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes it did. I went and had a look at it yesterday.  I was hoping some of the things I wanted would be sold out so I wouldn't be tempted to buy!  As it turns out, I needn't have worried. Nothing was sold out but I didn't really want anything anyway. The collection just didn't grab me for some reason. I like the eyeliners but they're perm so I can get them another time.


----------



## dopista (Sep 11, 2010)

I went into MAC Myer adelaide today.. A few liners from FF were already sold out.. and 3 shadows from digipops.

Does anyone know the release date for VV in aus?


----------



## lara (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Does anyone know the release date for VV in aus?_

 
October 4th.


----------



## Redaddict (Sep 15, 2010)

Apparently the viva glam lipglasses are October 4th too


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 20, 2010)

Pro Longwear collections are meant to be out today. Went to check it out but they were still opening all of the boxes at the Pro-Store. I can't wait to try the foundation and concealer


----------



## lara (Sep 20, 2010)

Yup, Myer Sydney had them out. I ended up getting Overtime, 'cause apparently I don't own enough soft peachy pink lipsticks already!


----------



## labelslut (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone know when MAC Australia will release the Nail Trends F/W 2010 collection?  Thank you.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 26, 2010)

^^ It was meant to be out in September but has been pushed back to October 18th.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 8, 2010)

Seems that VV is up in the "site map" section of the website. But only three of the 4 collections are there :S
M·A·C Cosmetics |


----------



## redambition (Oct 8, 2010)

I saw some of the items go up through the afternoon.

MAC's website maintenance is extremely poor. Either they have a horrific interface or someone who doesn't know what they are doing is maintaining it.


----------



## Rootlily (Oct 8, 2010)

whoa, there are some ancient posts on this site..


----------



## redambition (Oct 8, 2010)

VV is UP on maccosmetics.com.au. Happy shopping!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rootlily* 

 
_whoa, there are some ancient posts on this site.._

 

^^   ?????


Anywho...... 

All the nail polishes and BoA blush are already sold out :S


----------



## redambition (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^   ?????


Anywho...... 

All the nail polishes and BoA blush are already sold out :S_

 
Yikes! That was quick.

Innocence, Beware is now sold out too.

I'm sitting on my hands so I don't buy anything. As much as I want Dark Deed, it looks way too dark to suit me well. Everything else I want is similar to something I already own.


----------



## dopista (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone know when Tartan tale is out here? Also, I was stopped from pre-ordering stuff here.. anyone have the same problem? or did I just get a mean MA?


----------



## FablesinFashion (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I read somewhere that the Tartan Tale collection was coming out on the 1st of November!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 1, 2010)

^^ Crapsticks! Really?!? I thought it was later than that here...


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 1, 2010)

^I saw the collection at Myer yesterday. Honestly - it is the most boring MAC collection that I have ever seen.


----------



## redambition (Nov 2, 2010)

A Tartan Tale is also live on maccosmetics.com.au (Surely this is the fastest a collection has been put up recently??)

  	I'm umming and ahhhing over Her Blooming Cheek. I kinda want the eye shadows as well but I the tartan rubs off on the first use, so what's the point?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ I ended up going to Myer on Tuesday and looking at it and I didnt get anything!!!! I wanted the two new pigments but they are so dark when you swatch them they end up looking black.

  	I had already bought two of the eyeshadow palettes and one blush palette on ebay, plus the apricot blush, so I think I will just stick with that.


----------



## redambition (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice haul!

  	My thing is that Her Blooming Cheek is almost the same as Azalaea... which I can get in pro pan form and won't have to depot.

  	Argh... what to do?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ I'd get Azalea...!


----------



## voguelamb (Nov 5, 2010)

I just went to my local MYER and they didn't have the 'thrillseekers' pigment charms sets - they aren't on the website either.. does this mean we don't get them here in oz? please say it isn't so


----------



## redambition (Nov 7, 2010)

aussiemacluvrrr said:


> ^^ I'd get Azalea...!



 	Thank you for talking sense into me! xx


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 7, 2010)

voguelamb said:


> I just went to my local MYER and they didn't have the 'thrillseekers' pigment charms sets - they aren't on the website either.. does this mean we don't get them here in oz? please say it isn't so


 
  	I think these will come out in the next week or so. The pigment/lipglass sets are always released a little later than the colour collection and palettes.


----------



## voguelamb (Nov 8, 2010)

YAY - Thank you so much for that update! appreciate it


----------



## loulouthi (Jan 3, 2011)

just called myer doncaster and was given the following release dates:
  	peacocky - friday 7th jan
  	champale & stylishly yours - monday 10th jan

  	they're not getting mickey contractor - guessing it will only be the pro stores?


----------



## mystery (Jan 4, 2011)

loulouthi said:


> just called myer doncaster and was given the following release dates:
> peacocky - friday 7th jan
> champale & stylishly yours - monday 10th jan
> 
> they're not getting mickey contractor - guessing it will only be the pro stores?



 	thankyou, wow I didn't know peacocky was so soon!


----------



## loulouthi (Jan 5, 2011)

loulouthi said:


> just called myer doncaster and was given the following release dates:
> peacocky - friday 7th jan
> champale & stylishly yours - monday 10th jan
> 
> they're not getting mickey contractor - guessing it will only be the pro stores?


 
  	would like to make a correction as i just received the following email from Mac Online who  i had emailed before christmas.

  	[_I]Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. _

_The Cham pale collection will be released on counters nationally on 20th January 2011. _
_We are currently waiting to receive our marketing calender for the remaining collections mentioned. Please contact us in the near future for confirmed release dates. [/I_]

  	doncaster must have been mistaken?
  	 think i will just keep buying stuff online - even with parcel forwarding it is still way cheaper.


----------



## kanne (Jan 5, 2011)

^ That's better than the non-answer I just got!

_Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

 We are currently waiting on our marketing information for release dates. Please contact us in the next fortnight to receive further information. If you would like a more expansive list of stores in your area, please contact us at 1800 061 326 or email us at [email protected], Monday through Friday from 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM eastern time. 

 We trust the above addresses your concern. We hope that we have the opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

 Again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns. 
_

Pretty unimpressed with MAC customer service really, I sent that email ages ago.


----------



## mystery (Jan 6, 2011)

oh, so peacocky isn't tomorrow? 
  	I'm kind of glad, I can't get there until after wednesday next week, and I can't order online with myer giftcards, I was starting to get a little anxious


----------



## loulouthi (Jan 6, 2011)

kanne said:


> Pretty unimpressed with MAC customer service really, I sent that email ages ago.



 	I agree. you'd think they would WANT us to know when things are coming out. In my email I asked about several other collections, and whether all stores were getting mickey contractor, but this was ignored.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			I agree. you'd think they would WANT us to know when things are coming out. In my email I asked about several other collections, and whether all stores were getting mickey contractor, but this was ignored. 




	oohhh nnooo i do hope we get mickey contractor ---sssooo lemming yash & mehr lipsticks


----------



## kanne (Jan 17, 2011)

Any news on Peacocky?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi everyone! I don't have any direct news about this collection, however maybe just a bit of relevant info; the current cosmetics season is ending on Saturday and most counters probably don't have their new season business plans just yet  which means they won't know any collection release dates. Customer care reps are probably unlikely to pass those dates on to consumers before consultants are aware, hope that helps some of you!

  	Happy Australia day!!


----------



## fifi (Jan 28, 2011)

kanne said:


> Any news on Peacocky?


	I've heard Peacocky's out in NZ on the 7th of Feb and we normally get collections around the same time as AU (but some of the recent ones seem to be out a bit earlier here). We got Champale/Stylishly Yours on Jan 3rd.


----------



## bstar (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Aussie MAC fans! I'm a new poster on the site. I have a couple of dates for upcoming collections... Something that sounds like the Cinematics/Colourizations (not sure how much of the collection we are getting) should be released on the 22nd Aug. Cindy Sherman date is Oct 3rd. Also for those in Adelaide a freestanding store is opening in Marion shopping centre.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 29, 2011)

MAC ME OVER has hit Aus mac site...


----------



## jetjet (Apr 1, 2012)

Thought I'd revive this old thread   Tres cheek - today Extra dimension - today Vera - 9 April Reel Sexy - last week of April or first week of may


----------



## bstar (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Jetjet.


----------

